# knitting tea party friday 14 april '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 14 April '17

Had a lovely lunch today with Kathy - we went to Grand Rapids - Kathy had a gift certificate to the yarn store there - she left with three beautiful skeins of yarn - I will be interested in what she does with them.

Nice enough to sit on the porch a little when I got home. Hazy wispy clouds but the sun came through enough to warm things up a little. For some reason my hands are ice cold. Think I need a hot cup of cocoa to warm them up. Now is when I wish we had a hot tub - just to sink into the hot water and veg would be delightful.

So far the rain is holding off - it would be nice to have it dry up for a while - maybe Gary could get out and get the lawn mowed.

The guy that cleaned up the pine tree when half of it blew over came again today and took down one of our dead trees. He certainly cleans up after himself - he brought his two boys who took all our limbs to the burn pile. We have several more trees for him to take down.

One Pot Spanish Chicken and Rice

This One Pot Spanish Chicken and Rice is packed with great flavors and vibrant colors! Easy to make and all in one pot, from the stove top to the oven, dinner is ready with no fuss!

Author: Joanna Cismaru | jocooks.com
Total Time: 1 hrs 10 mins
Servings: 6

Ingredients

2 tbsp olive oil
6 chicken thighs with bone and skin
salt and pepper to taste
1 large onion chopped 
6 cloves garlic minced
2 red bell peppers chopped
1/4 tsp red pepper flakes
1 tsp smoked paprika
1 bay leaf
2 tbsp tomato paste
1 1/2 cups long grain rice uncooked
28 oz crushed tomatoes
2 cups chicken broth low sodium
1/2 cup green olives pitted and sliced
1 tbsp parsley chopped

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400 F degrees.

1. In a large Dutch oven or oven proof cast iron skillet/pan heat the olive oil over medium heat.

2. Add the chicken thighs, skin side down and cook until crispy and golden brown. Season generously with salt and pepper. Turn the thighs over and sear until golden. Transfer the thighs onto a plate and set aside.

3. To the same skillet add the onion, garlic and bell peppers. Cook for about 3 to 5 minutes until the onion and peppers are soft.

4. Add the red pepper flakes, smoked paprika, bay leaf, tomato paste and stir. Season with salt and pepper as needed.

5. Stir in the rice, crushed tomatoes and chicken broth. Bring to a boil.

6. Transfer the chicken back to the skillet on top of the rice.

7. Place the skillet in the oven and bake for about 45 minutes or until the rice is cooked through. 
NOTE: You could cover the skillet for the first 30 minutes and then remove the lid for the last 15 minutes.

8. Garnish with green olives and parsley and serve warm.

Note: Store leftovers in an airtight container for 3 to 4 days.

*Nutrition Info: Amount Per Serving (535 g) - Calories 735 - Calories from Fat 342 - Total Fat 37.98g - Saturated Fat 9.674g - Trans Fat 0.166g - Polyunsaturated Fat 7.58g - Monounsaturated Fat 17.085g - Cholesterol 189mg - Sodium 535mg - Potassium 1096mg - Total Carbohydrates 58.09g - Dietary Fiber 5.8g = Sugars 9.39g - Protein 40.14g - Vitamin A88% - Vitamin C90% - Calcium8% - Iron33%
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.

http://www.jocooks.com/recipes/one-pot-spanish-chicken-and-rice/?utm_source=JoCooks&utm_campaign=dc21e338f0-New+Recipes+and+Posts+from+Jo+Cooks+%2F+email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aba32560a5-dc21e338f0-35465673

Sunny Lemon Bread

Brighten up your bread basket with this Sunny Lemon Bread that's got a whole lot of lemon flavor baked right in, and on top!

Ingredients

1 2/3 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup shortening
1 1/2 cups sugar, divided
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
1 tablespoon lemon zest
2 tablespoons lemon juice

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a 9- x 5-inch loaf pan with cooking spray.

2. In a small bowl, combine the flour, baking powder, and salt; set aside.

3. In a large bowl, cream together the shortening and 1 cup sugar.

4. Add the eggs.

5. Add the milk and dry ingredients and blend until smooth.

6. Add walnuts and lemon zest.

7. Pour mixture into loaf pan and bake about 1 hour or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Remove from oven.

8. In a small bowl, mix the remaining sugar with the lemon juice. Pour over bread and serve warm.

https://www.mrfood.com/Bread/Sunny-Lemon-Bread

BROCCOLI SALAD WITH LEMON POPPY SEED DRESSING

AUTHOR: JULIA | theroastedroot.com

INGREDIENTS

LEMON POPPY SEED DRESSING:

1/4 cup olive oil
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon lemon zest
1 tablespoon cider vinegar
2 teaspoons pure maple syrup
1/4 teaspoon sea salt to taste
2 teaspoons poppy seeds

BROCCOLI SALAD:

1 pound broccoli crowns (2 medium-sized crowns)chopped into florets
2 stalks green onion chopped
1/2 apple cored and chopped I used Cameo apple
1/2 cup dried cranberries see note*
1/3 cup raw walnuts chopped
1/3 cup feta cheese crumbles
2 tablespoons roasted sunflower seeds

INSTRUCTIONS

LEMON POPPY SEED DRESSING

1. Add all the ingredients for the lemon poppy seed dressing except for the poppy seeds to a small blender.

2. Blend until completely smooth.

3. Stir in the poppy seeds until well combined. Set aside until ready to use.

BROCCOLI SALAD

1. Heat a pot of water on the stove top to boiling and add the broccoli florets to quickly blanch. Leave the florets in the boiling water just for 30 seconds or so. Strain, and immediately rinse with cold water. Allow broccoli to dry to pat it dry with a paper towel

2. Transfer the broccoli to a large mixing bowl, along with the remaining ingredients for the salad.

3. Pour in the lemon poppy seed dressing and toss everything together until well combined.

4. Taste the broccoli salad for flavor and add more sea salt, and/or lemon juice to taste.

NOTE: *I recommend using juice-sweetened dried cranberries rather than dried cranberries with added sugar Make this a low-FODMAP recipe by omitting the apple

http://www.theroastedroot.net/broccoli-salad-lemon-poppy-seed-dressing/

SPRING POTATO SALAD

AUTHOR: SARAH | MAKINGTHYMEFORHEALTH.COM
PREP TIME: 15
COOK TIME: 30
TOTAL TIME: 45
MAKES 4 CUPS | ABOUT 6 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS:

4 ounces small round potatoes, halved
1/2 pound asparagus, cut into 1-inch pieces
8 ounces green peas
1/2 cup chopped leek (about 1 leek)
1 bunch radishes, thinly sliced
juice of 1 lemon
1 bunch fresh dill, finely chopped
2 tablespoons white vinegar
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat the oven to 425°F.

1. Arrange the potatoes on a baking sheet and lightly spray with high heat oil.

2. Sprinkle with sea salt then bake in the oven for 30 minutes, stirring half way through. Set aside to cool

3. Meanwhile, bring a large pot of water to a boil.

4. Add the asparagus and peas then cook for about 5 minutes. Strain and rinse with cold water to stop the cooking process.

5. In a measuring cup, whisk together the lemon juice, chopped dill, vinegar, and olive oil. Set aside.

6. Once the potatoes have cooled, transfer them to a large bowl.

7. Add the asparagus, peas, leek, and radishes.

8. Pour the dressing on top and toss until evenly coated. Serve immediately and enjoy!

NOTE: Recipe is best served same day but leftovers can be stored in an airtight container for up to 2 days

http://makingthymeforhealth.com/spring-potato-salad/

Lentil Meatballs

Easy baked Vegetarian Lentil Meatballs-Simple, healthy, gluten free, and protein packed! Perfect for a simple, filling meatless meal.

AUTHOR: Erin | wellplated.com 
PREP TIME: 10 minutes
COOK TIME: 45 minutes
TOTAL TIME: 55 minutes
MAKES 18 (1 1/2 inch) meatballs, 6 servings

Ingredients:

FOR THE MEATBALLS:

3/4 cup dried green, brown, or French lentils (I used green French lentils)
1 1/2 cups low-sodium vegetable or chicken broth, plus additional as needed
2 teaspoons olive oil
1/2 cup diced yellow onion (about 1/2 medium onion) 
1 cup shredded carrots
2 cloves garlic, minced (about 2 teaspoons)
1/2 cup old-fashioned rolled oats or quick-cooking oats (do not use instant or steel cut)
1/4 cup chopped fresh Italian parsley
1 1/2 tablespoons tomato paste
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 large egg

FOR SERVING:

Prepared whole wheat pasta noodles, zucchini noodles, or sweet potato noodles
Good-quality red pasta sauce (store bought or homemade) or pesto

Directions:

Rinse the lentils:

1. Measure the lentils into a colander or strainer. Pick over and remove any shriveled lentils or small pieces of rock or other debris. Rinse well under cool water. Drain.

Cook the lentils:

1. Add the rinsed lentils to a medium saucepan with the vegetable broth.

2. Bring to a rapid simmer over medium high, then reduce the heat to a very low simmer. There should be a few small bubbles, and the lentils should be barely moving.

3. Let gently simmer for 20 to 30 minutes, until the lentils are tender. Keep an eye on them to ensure they do not dry out-you want the lentils to always be just barely covered with liquid.

4. If the lentils are not yet tender but the liquid has been has been absorbed, add more water and continue to cook. Drain off any excess liquid and set aside.

5. Meanwhile, heat the olive oil in a medium skillet over medium-low heat.

6. Once hot, add the onion and cook until onion is translucent and lightly brown, 6 to 8 minutes.

7. Stir in the carrots and cook for another 2 minutes, then stir in the garlic and cook until fragrant, about 1 additional minute.

8. Place the oats and parsley in the bottom of a food processor fitted with a steel blade, then pulse a few times to begin breaking up the oats.

9. Add the cooked lentils, onion mixture, tomato paste, oregano, salt, and pepper. Pulse a few times to start combining the mixture.

10. Then crack in the egg. Pulse a few more times until the mixture is combined but the lentils still have some texture. Set aside and let rest for 10 minutes or refrigerate overnight.

11. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F. Line a large rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper, then coat the paper with nonstick spray.

12. Roll the lentil mixture into balls that are roughly 1 1/2 inches across, about the size of a golf ball.

13. Arrange them in a single layer on the baking sheet and mist the tops with nonstick spray.

14. Bake for 10 minutes, then turn, mist again with nonstick spray, and continue baking 8 to 10 additional minutes, until the meatballs are browned and lightly crisp.

15. Serve warm with pasta or vegetable noodles and your desired sauce.

NOTE: To make this recipe vegan, you can use a flax egg in place of the egg called for in the recipe.

Make-ahead options: Unshaped lentil "batter" or shaped, unbaked lentil balls can be stored in the refrigerator 1 day in advance. Bake (or shape and bake) as directed. Store leftovers in the refrigerator for up to 4 days. Reheat gently in the microwave.

Nutrition Info: Serving Size: 3 meatballs, without noodles or other toppings - Amount Per Serving - Calories: 112 Calories - Total Fat: 3g - Saturated Fat: 1g - Cholesterol: 31mg - Sodium: 160mg - Carbohydrates: 19g - Fiber: 6g - Sugar: 2g - Protein: 7g

http://www.wellplated.com/lentil-meatballs/

indian butter paneer with creamy coconut cashew sauce

This Indian butter paneer is better than anything you can order from your local takeout restaurant! It is drenched in a creamy and lightly spicy coconut cashew sauce with peas and fried cheese in every bite.

Author: Joanne | joanne-eatswellwithothers.com
Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients

¼ cup canola oil
8 oz paneer, cut into ½-inch cubes
14 oz full fat coconut milk
½ cup cashews
5 oz tomato paste
¼ cup full fat Greek yogurt
1 small onion, diced
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 tbsp minced ginger
2 tsp vindaloo or other spicy curry powder
2 tsp thai red curry paste
2 tbsp garam masala
½ tsp turmeric
salt, to taste
8 oz frozen peas
cooked jasmine rice, for serving

Instructions

1. Heat the oil in a deep cast-iron skillet over medium-high heat.

2. Add the paneer to pan in batches making sure not to crowd the pan.

3. Fry until browned and crispy, about 3-4 minutes and then remove to a paper towel-lined plate. Repeat until all paneer is fried. Reserve the oil in the pan.

4. Meanwhile, combine the coconut milk and cashews in a blender bowl. Blend until totally smooth.

5. Add in the tomato paste and Greek yogurt. Blend again until well combined. Reserve the sauce.

6. In the pot used to cook the paneer, reheat the remaining oil over medium heat.

7. Add the onion, garlic, and ginger to the pan. Saute for 4-5 minutes until onion is tender and translucent.

8. Stir in the spices and saute for 1-2 minutes, or until toasted.

9. Add the sauce to the pan along with the paneer and peas. Bring to a low simmer and cook until heated through.

10. Season to taste with salt and black pepper.

12. Serve over cooked jasmine rice.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2017/04/indian-butter-paneer-creamy-coconut-cashew-sauce.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Onion Spaghetti

Onion Spaghetti is a great filling vegetarian dish that comes with a BANG! You would never guess that it's vegetarian

Author: Natalie Reid | allrecipes.com
40 m
6 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
4 large onions, sliced
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 tablespoon tomato paste
1 (14.5 ounce) can whole peeled tomatoes
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil
1/4 cup water
1 pound spaghetti

Directions

1. Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat.

2. Cook onions and garlic in oil until soft.

3. Stir in tomato paste, tomatoes, salt, pepper, basil and water.

4. Cover, reduce heat to low, and simmer 20 minutes, until thickened.

5. While sauce is simmering, bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add pasta and cook for 8 to 10 minutes or until al dente; drain.

6. Toss sauce with hot pasta.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/21740/onion-spaghetti/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=138221&prop27=2017-03-22&did=138221-20170322

Penne with Prosciutto,Tomatoes and Zucchini

Author: Joanna Cismaru | jocooks.com
Total Time: 30 mins
Servings: 4

Ingredients

8 oz penne pasta
2 tbsp olive oil
3 oz prosciutto roughly chopped
1 small onion chopped
5 cloves garlic minced
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes
1 medium zucchini quartered lenghtwise and sliced
10 oz cherry tomatoes cut in half
2 tsp balsamic vinegar
salt and pepper to taste
1 oz parmesan cheese grated
2 tbsp fresh parsley chopped

Instructions

1. Cook the penne according to package directions and drain.

2. Meanwhile heat 1 tbsp of the olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat.

3. Add the prosciutto and cook for about 2 minutes or until crisp. Remove the prosciutto from the skillet and set aside.

4. Add the remaining 1 tbsp of olive oil to the skillet.

5. Addchopped onion, garlic and red pepper flakes and stir. Cook for about 3 minutes or until the onion is tender.

6. Add the zucchini to the skillet and cook for 2 minutes then add the tomatoes. Season with salt and pepper and cook for 2 more minutes then remove from the heat.

7. Stir in the penne, balsamic vinegar, prosciutto, half of the Parmesan cheese and the parsley.

8. Divide into 4 bowls and garnish with the leftover Parmesan cheese.

NOTE: This penne dish is great served both warm or cold.

Nutrition Info: Amount Per Serving - Calories 314Calories from Fat 103 - Total Fat 11.4g - Saturated Fat 2.7g - Cholesterol 58mg - Sodium 362mg - Total Carbohydrates 39.2g - Dietary Fiber 2g - Sugars 3.5g - Protein 15.1g
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.

http://www.jocooks.com/recipes/penne-prosciutto-tomatoes-zucchini/?utm_source=JoCooks&utm_campaign=dc21e338f0-New+Recipes+and+Posts+from+Jo+Cooks+%2F+email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aba32560a5-dc21e338f0-35465673

Asian Orange Chicken

Author: HARRY WETZEL | allrecipes.com
3 h 20 m
4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

Sauce:

1 1/2 cups water
2 tablespoons orange juice
1/4 cup lemon juice
1/3 cup rice vinegar
2 1/2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon grated orange zest
1 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon minced garlic
2 tablespoons chopped green onion
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes
3 tablespoons cornstarch
2 tablespoons water

Chicken:

2 boneless, skinless chicken breasts, cut into 1/2 inch pieces
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
3 tablespoons olive oil

Directions

1. Pour 1 1/2 cups water, orange juice, lemon juice, rice vinegar, and soy sauce into a saucepan and set over medium-high heat.

2. Stir in the orange zest, brown sugar, ginger, garlic, chopped onion, and red pepper flakes. Bring to a boil. Remove from heat, and cool 10 to 15 minutes.

3. Place the chicken pieces into a resealable plastic bag. When contents of saucepan have cooled, pour 1 cup of sauce into bag. Reserve the remaining sauce. Seal the bag, and refrigerate at least 2 hours.

4. In another resealable plastic bag, mix the flour, salt, and pepper. Add the marinated chicken pieces, seal the bag, and shake to coat.

5. Heat the olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat.

6. Place chicken into the skillet, and brown on both sides. Drain on a plate lined with paper towels, and cover with aluminum foil.

7. Wipe out the skillet, and add the sauce.

8. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat.

9. Mix together the cornstarch and 2 tablespoons water; stir into the sauce.

10. Reduce heat to medium low, add the chicken pieces, and simmer, about 5 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Note: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/61024/asian-orange-chicken/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=143967&prop27=2017-04-11&did=143967-20170411

Garlic and Parmesan Chicken Wings

The trick to keeping these oven-baked chicken wings crispy, is parboiling the wings in a flavorful liquid, which helps season the chicken and produce a surface texture in the oven that your guests will swear came straight out of a deep fryer.

Author: Chef John | allrecipes.com
1 h 10 m
8 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

cooking spray
3 quarts cold water
1/3 cup balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup salt
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried rosemary
8 cloves garlic, minced
1 pinch salt
3 tablespoons olive oil, or as needed
1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper
2 teaspoons red pepper flakes, or to taste
4 pounds chicken wings, separated at joints, tips discarded
2 tablespoons fine bread crumbs
1 cup finely grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, divided

Directions

Preheat an oven to 450 degrees F (230 degrees C). Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil and coat foil with cooking spray.

1. Combine water, vinegar, 1/4 cup salt, bay leaf, thyme, oregano, and rosemary in a large stockpot and bring to a boil.

2. Add chicken wings, return to a boil, and cook for 15 minutes. Remove chicken wings with a slotted spoon to a cooling rack and allow to dry for 15 minutes.

3. Mash garlic and a pinch of salt together in a mortar and pestle until smooth.

4. Combine mashed garlic, olive oil, black pepper, and red pepper flakes in a large bowl.

5. Add chicken wings and bread crumbs; toss to coat.

6. Sprinkle with 1/2 cup Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese.

7. Transfer to the prepared baking sheet and sprinkle with remaining 1/2 cup Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese.

8. Bake in the preheated oven until browned, 20 to 25 minutes.

NOTES:

• Serve with creamy Italian dressing for dipping.
• Aluminum foil helps keep food moist, ensures it cooks evenly, keeps leftovers fresh, and makes clean-up easy.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/231008/garlic-and-parmesan-chicken-wings/

I think I have gone over my limit. Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 7th April, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461764-1.html

*Marikayknits* has spoken to the doctor about his suggested medication for her Atrial Fibrillation - he was happy to stay with the current treatment if she was unhappy with changing. And explained to her why he doesn't want to use ablation as a treatment.

*Kehinkle* has had two people close to her die this past week - both on the same day. And a close friend of *Sassafras's* has been given the Last Rites.

*Gwen's* dogs got into the bedroom before she was awake and one managed to cut her eyelid. Door has now been fixed so it will shut! Her DD1's situation is slowly sorting itself out, though it will take a long time to do so.

One of the temporary residents at Elm died at Elm on Saturday - cause of death unknown at this stage, but it has been extremely distressing for all involved. Susan and Ben went to tell his parents in person. Positively the deed for the new veterans' transitional home went ahead early in the week with no issues.

*Railyn* got the result sof her MRI - a lot of arthritis in her foot. Had a cortisone injection which has helped a great deal. Getting a new brace as well so hopefully that will improve things as well.

*Teddy Bear* and her DH have had numerous appointments. Both told had major eye issues - which specialists have checked and said no issues. And medications have been found to lessen the inflammation in DHs oesophagus and enable them to recheck his oesophagus and stomach. Awaiting biopsy results but he is now keeping food down and started to regain lost weight - the oesophagus is 75% better than late last year. (Biopsy results late last year showed no cancer).

*Cashmeregma's* DB is still suicidal and Daralene is struggling physically currently.

*Sassafras* had a long conversation with her doctor during the week and one of the topics discussed was the need for her DH to stop driving out of town. So a family conference is needed. The doctor is also following up Joy's new health issues.

*Dreamweaver* is now home from hospital - but still very restricted in what she can do.

*Sorlenna's* Bub got his first eye shot Thursday.

PHOTOS
1 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawing
3 - *Gagesmom * - Baby jacket
4 - *Budasha * - Snow
6 - *Lurker* - The Sheraton, Rarotonga (Cook Islands)
8 - *Kate* - Bears / Cards for Marykayknits & Oneapril
16 - *Gagesmom * - Topaz baby cardigan and hat
18 - *Kate* - Caitlin
21 - *Gwen* - Sore eye
22 - *Gwen* - Casserole (+ recipe)
23 - *Pacer* - Matthew's "doodle"
31 - *Pacer* - Matthew's horses drawing
31 - *Swedenme* - Floating wool shop!
33 - *Pacer * - Matthew's drawing and ceramics
37 - *Pacer* - More of Matthew's "doodles"
38 - *Bonnie* - Paper pieced centre piece
41 - *Gagesmom* - New hair colour
44 - *Swedenme* - Turkish vest
51 - *Nursenikki* - Daffodils
53 - *Lurker* - Ceramic plate/Wedding photo/Cross stitch/Pebble
55 - *Gagesmom* - Dinner
58 - *Pammie* - Rabbits from a knitted square
60 - *Darowil* - Knitted square rabbit
62 - *Swedenme* - Mini rabbit
65 - *Gagesmom* - Billie premature baby jacket 
69 - *Gagesmom* - Angus baby hat
72 - *Darowil* - Rabbits - both chocolate & knitted!
72 - *Swedenme* - Baby vest
90 - *Rookie* - Weather forecast
97 - *Gagesmom* - All in one romper suit
99 - *Gwen* - Hair re-purpled!
102 - *Sorlenna* - Quilt
106 - *Swedenme* - Fire on the hills
107 - *Swedenme* - 'Walking on Sunshine' top!
107 - *Darowil* - Margaret feeding the horse
109 - *Kate* - 60th survival cake
112 - *Budasha* - Rug
113 - *Sassafras* - Hair tie
113 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce and Gage
114 - *Bonnie* - Snow!

RECIPES
18 - *Sassafras* - Chicken enchiladas
22 - *Sorlenna* - Enchiladas
60 - *Rookie* - Berbere seasoning mix
113 - *Sorlenna* - Basic Muffins

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1, 32, 50, 65, 81, 82 and 97*

CRAFTS
3 - *Lurker* - Poppet/Hungry caterpillar outfit (links)
3 - *Lurker* - Jane Austen Camden Cardigan (link)
12 - *Bonnie* - Bernat Boa (link)
38 - *Bonnie* - One-piece teddy pattern (link)
60 - *Darowil* - Knitted square bunny instructions (link)
63 - *Pammie* - Knitted bunny instructions (download)
86 - *Bonnie* - Little lovies pattern (link)
87 - *Darowil* - Knitted birds patterns (link)
93 - *Gwen* - Knitted bear and bunny patterns (link)
96 - *Sam* - Mothers' Day mitts KAL

OTHERS
2 - *Lurker* - Sir Patrick Stewart knitting (link)
37 - *Sam * - Eating Twinkies With God (link)
48 - *Sam* - Funny
51 - *Lurker* - Funny
67 - *Sam* - Funny Business signs (link)
80 - *Lurker* - Funny from MJS (link)
81 - *Cashmeregma* - NZ cyclone activity (link)
93 - *Bonnie* - Map of Saskatchewan (link)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies 
Sounds like you had a nice time with Kathy Sam . I would love to visit a lovely yarn shop maybe one day , wonder how far I would have to travel . Went to visit DIL today I find it so hard to step through that door much prefer it when she visits us , 
I've been knitting confusing patterns this week really befuddled my brain , don't think I should try to do 3 at once , was that busy trying to work them out in my head I nearly put mycereal in my coffee this morning


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Was starting to prematurely worry about you Sam! Good looking recipes and many thanks for them. The one pot chicken and rice one I bet would work well with Quiona too. Of course a huge thank you to our Summary Queens. We'd be lost with out all of you folks.

Went and got a deluxe pedicure this afternoon. OMG....they even wrapped my legs in warm moist towels and also applied hot stones massaging to my feet and legs. Truly felt very pampered and my feet and legs feel so good. Told DH I was going to have to try and fit that in every 4-6 weeks if possible.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

545 pm here and I am on the 1st page. 
Woot.???? woot.???? 

Have to go back and read the recipes. And the summaries. But as always a bug thank you to Sam and the summary queens????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Morning all.

Lovely day here with lovely warm sun after cool nights.

Plans for today I plan a major sort of wardrobe and get rid of things I never wear or no longer want to wear.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Sounds like you had a nice time with Kathy Sam . I would love to visit a lovely yarn shop maybe one day , wonder how far I would have to travel . Went to visit DIL today I find it so hard to step through that door much prefer it when she visits us ,
> I've been knitting confusing patterns this week really befuddled my brain , don't think I should try to do 3 at once , was that busy trying to work them out in my head I nearly put mycereal in my coffee this morning


Sonja, it must be hard for you to go into the house but that's only natural. If you want a nice yarn shop Purl and Jane at Skipton is great, you can look at their website too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - deep breaths - in through the nose - out through pursed lips - repeat. what i find interesting is that you no doubt got all three figured out and they will all be beautiful.
how goes the double knit blanket? How far are you from London - they should have some lovely yarn shops. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Sounds like you had a nice time with Kathy Sam . I would love to visit a lovely yarn shop maybe one day , wonder how far I would have to travel . Went to visit DIL today I find it so hard to step through that door much prefer it when she visits us ,
> I've been knitting confusing patterns this week really befuddled my brain , don't think I should try to do 3 at once , was that busy trying to work them out in my head I nearly put mycereal in my coffee this morning


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam and ladies thanks as always for the new tea party. Good that you'd an enjoyable day Sam. I went to lunch with eldest and will probably see him tomorrow. It was sunny but cold and I think we'll see what the weathers like tomorrow before deciding what to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is a salon a couple of miles down the road that i am condemplating making an appointment for a pedicure. heidi says they do a lovely job. i find it too difficult to work on my feet -
the bending over winds me. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Was starting to prematurely worry about you Sam! Good looking recipes and many thanks for them. The one pot chicken and rice one I bet would work well with Quiona too. Of course a huge thank you to our Summary Queens. We'd be lost with out all of you folks.
> 
> Went and got a deluxe pedicure this afternoon. OMG....they even wrapped my legs in warm moist towels and also applied hot stones massaging to my feet and legs. Truly felt very pampered and my feet and legs feel so good. Told DH I was going to have to try and fit that in every 4-6 weeks if possible.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> sonja - deep breaths - in through the nose - out through pursed lips - repeat. what i find interesting is that you no doubt got all three figured out and they will all be beautiful.
> how goes the double knit blanket? How far are you from London - they should have some lovely yarn shops. --- sam


It's a very long way from where Sonja is to London Sam. Well that's UK long way.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, We are still having lots of rain showers, have been out for breakfast at our favourite country style restaurant. It's beside one of our biggest rivers the Waikato, and it's very high and running fast, with flooded fields nearby. Stu had bacon and eggs, and mine was field mushrooms on toast. We bought bacon and pork sausages from their fridge to bring home. We then went to the fish store, and bakery for bread and are well sorted for weekend eating.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us on a new tea party.
Summary ladies, thatnsks for all your work, makes it so much easier to try to find things or keep up if away.
Sonja, I'm sure all your items will turn out lovely. I'm sure it's hard to visit your DIL in her home.
Margaret, hope you are enjoying your time at your brothers. Is that Maryann in the picture with the horse? If so, she sure looks like you

Well, the snow seems to be easing off w bit, I would say there is at least 6-8 inches in the ground & it's very heavy & wet. DH just came in & said it was a good thing I didn't try to take the kids to town as I would have got stuck with my car.
I've spent the afternoon assembling my teddy bears, just have ears left to put on one, then I'll take a photo. I'm not really happy with the nose I put on one, instead of the triangular shape, it more oval & doesn't look right to me????If I could pull it off I would but the safety feature makes that near impossible, I thought about using a saw to take it off but am afraid to wreck something so will probably leave it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Am I on page 1? Nice lot of recipes. Thank you Sam and ladies for starting us out on the new TP. Gwen, pedicures are just great. I must go for one soon. My feet feel so nice after. Sam you must try it. It would definitely be good for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not been saying much, I've been a bit poorly this last week- tummy upset. Yesterday I ate barely anything, trying to keep my fluids up. Consequently little has been accomplished.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, yes, I put my hair through hole then press hole closed as I curl hair up around thingy until I can't curl anymore, then twist thingy into bun. Hope that makes sense, having problem with words.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, recipes yummy.
Margaret and Kate, thank you for another week summary.
Slow day, bought Kindle book Lupus Encyclopedia and in bed all day reading it. I could be wrong, but think I may have had this for bloody years and just thought it was FM.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not been saying much, I've been a bit poorly this last week- tummy upset. Yesterday I ate barely anything, trying to keep my fluids up. Consequently little has been accomplished.


Very sorry to hear this Julie. Rest and fluids and if you're not better soon see the dr.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, praying you feel better soon. Especially hard to feel bad when you live alone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hoping you will feel better soon Julie.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Not much going on right now. Still have a week and a half in the sling. Have been spending most of my time knitting on baby blanket and watching the Doctor marathon on TV. Blanket is about 2/3 done. Supposed to have 54 repeats of pattern, have 35 done, will probably only do 50 though.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam and ladies, thanks for the start & summary! I bought two very large onions and pasta at the store, so that onion spaghetti may get a try out later next week! I think DD would really like it.

The store was packed (knew I should have gone this morning, but I wanted to get work out of the way first). Well, I survived, but by the time I got to the checkout I was pretty much out of patience (woman in front of me with competing stores' ads, asking the cashier to match prices on nearly everything). The cashier apologized to me for having to wait so long (and I had looked at other lines but they were just as bad), and I said, it's not your fault! I do not miss working retail at ALL. At any rate, I "talked to the Easter bunny" and got some things for DD and some sugar free candies for Bub, plus the cake mix for Sunday and the butter for the rolls--only to find a whole pound of butter in the fridge when I got home and started putting things away! Extra butter is not a bad thing in my book, though. Heh.

I'm working on cutting up leftover fabrics (the cycle begins anew, just when I'd got rid of stash!), because they will take up less space pre-cut and then when I'm ready to do another scrap quilt, I will have that out of the way, but I still have at least ten more that need quilting. Yup, ten. I'm rolling my eyes at myself. I really had no idea there were so many! And I've got one where I'm working on the binding. I'm going to need a truck to haul them over to the drop off. LOL

A while back, I also bought some really cool fabric with van Gogh's _Starry Night_ on it--my favorite painting and both my BFF's and my favorite artist. I'm going to try making a purse out of it, and if it comes out good, that will be her birthday present next month and I'll make one for me, too. I want to try out the quilt lady's technique for sewing a zipper in. We'll see how it goes!

Joy, interesting about lupus--I have had a couple of friends with it and one was treated for loads of different things before they finally determined what it was. She's doing fairly well last I heard.

Mel, I hope your Easter is lovely and things get resolved or at least on the way to resolved.

Golly, I got chatty. I'll end the book here. LOL Hugs & blessings to all. Healing thoughts to any in need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And I meant to add {{{{{Julie}}}}} I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 545 pm here and I am on the 1st page.
> Woot.???? woot.????
> 
> Have to go back and read the recipes. And the summaries. But as always a bug thank you to Sam and the summary queens????


Whether I appreciate this or not will depend on the bug- some are nice but others I really wouldn't want thanks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Lovely day here with lovely warm sun after cool nights.
> 
> Plans for today I plan a major sort of wardrobe and get rid of things I never wear or no longer want to wear.


We ahve nice weather as well- cool nights nice days. Can't ask for anything more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Sounds like you had a nice time with Kathy Sam . I would love to visit a lovely yarn shop maybe one day , wonder how far I would have to travel . Went to visit DIL today I find it so hard to step through that door much prefer it when she visits us ,
> I've been knitting confusing patterns this week really befuddled my brain , don't think I should try to do 3 at once , was that busy trying to work them out in my head I nearly put mycereal in my coffee this morning


Though it is hard to go there it is good that you are still in contact with her and going. 
Might have been a nice change for the cereal to go with coffee instead of milk. As you are likely trying to figure out what to do with them 3 at once is hard. If you are simply following a pattern not such an issue.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whether I appreciate this or not will depend on the bug- some are nice but others I really wouldn't want thanks.


Oops meant to put big not bug. ????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sonja - deep breaths - in through the nose - out through pursed lips - repeat. what i find interesting is that you no doubt got all three figured out and they will all be beautiful.
> how goes the double knit blanket? How far are you from London - they should have some lovely yarn shops. --- sam


She's closer to Edinburgh in Scotland.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us on a new tea party.
> Summary ladies, thatnsks for all your work, makes it so much easier to try to find things or keep up if away.
> Sonja, I'm sure all your items will turn out lovely. I'm sure it's hard to visit your DIL in her home.
> Margaret, hope you are enjoying your time at your brothers. Is that Maryann in the picture with the horse? If so, she sure looks like you
> ...


Looks like me because it is me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not been saying much, I've been a bit poorly this last week- tummy upset. Yesterday I ate barely anything, trying to keep my fluids up. Consequently little has been accomplished.


Hope you are soon feeling better. Might be a good idea to get checked by your doctor next week if still feeling off colour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oops meant to put big not bug. ????????


I did assume that but couldn't resist! I do appreciate a thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not been saying much, I've been a bit poorly this last week- tummy upset. Yesterday I ate barely anything, trying to keep my fluids up. Consequently little has been accomplished.


I hope you get better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on right now. Still have a week and a half in the sling. Have been spending most of my time knitting on baby blanket and watching the Doctor marathon on TV. Blanket is about 2/3 done. Supposed to have 54 repeats of pattern, have 35 done, will probably only do 50 though.


Looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Though it is hard to go there it is good that you are still in contact with her and going.
> Might have been a nice change for the cereal to go with coffee instead of milk. As you are likely trying to figure out what to do with them 3 at once is hard. If you are simply following a pattern not such an issue.


My DH eats his cereal with tea on it as he doesn't like milk????Yuk!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks like me because it is me!


I though the person looked quite young, that's why I wondered if it was Marianne????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH eats his cereal with tea on it as he doesn't like milk????Yuk!


I either eat it dry or with yogurt as I hate soggy cereal. Means I'm very fussy on my cereals as it needs to be nice dry or mix well with yogurt. But it is progress from only eating it dry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I though the person looked quite young, that's why I wondered if it was Marianne????


Well thank you for that compliment.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just checking in to mark my spot! Need to finish last week's TP!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> I either eat it dry or with yogurt as I hate soggy cereal. Means I'm very fussy on my cereals as it needs to be nice dry or mix well with yogurt. But it is progress from only eating it dry.


I, like you, learned to eat my cereal with yogurt when I was in Germany. I do it still..like it ever so much better than with almond or coconut milk.
Thank you Sam for the recipes and ladies for the summaries.
So sorry you are feeling "poorly" Julie and others. Lupus can come in a wide variety of symptoms and is difficult to diagnose. Hope now all are on the right track.
Julie, if still not better by Tuesday, suggest seeing your family doctor. Your tummy upset could be an ulcer or some form of colitis..not fun no matter it's origin or diagnosis.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH eats his cereal with tea on it as he doesn't like milk????Yuk!


I'm not a big milk fan either, but tea? Ewww... I'll just keep eating it dry as a snack.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on right now. Still have a week and a half in the sling. Have been spending most of my time knitting on baby blanket and watching the Doctor marathon on TV. Blanket is about 2/3 done. Supposed to have 54 repeats of pattern, have 35 done, will probably only do 50 though.


Your blanket looks great. Glad to hear that you'll soon be out of the sling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Julie, I missed seeing that you haven't been feeling well. I hope it's only something very minor and only temporary. Feel better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I'm not a big milk fan either, but tea? Ewww... I'll just keep eating it dry as a snack.


But then I don't like tea- not sure that coffee would work either though. Iced Coffee (coffee flavoured milk) would work IF you liked milky cereal.
I've managed to introduce Elizabeth to it dry as a snack. Brett dropped in yesterday with here before we left to come down here. I offered her some sultanas but no she wanted the dry Weetbix Bites I mentioned a week or so ago. She takes a long time to get through them so one in each hand keep her happy for a reasonable time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on right now. Still have a week and a half in the sling. Have been spending most of my time knitting on baby blanket and watching the Doctor marathon on TV. Blanket is about 2/3 done. Supposed to have 54 repeats of pattern, have 35 done, will probably only do 50 though.


Blanket looking good- is it getting easier to knit as time goes by?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, recipes yummy.
> Margaret and Kate, thank you for another week summary.
> Slow day, bought Kindle book Lupus Encyclopedia and in bed all day reading it. I could be wrong, but think I may have had this for bloody years and just thought it was FM.


If so a diagnosis could help because something may be able to be done to control it more.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, thank you for hope. Glad your friend is doing well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, thank you for telling me to see doc. Right away she said sock and glove neuropathy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, recipes yummy.
> Margaret and Kate, thank you for another week summary.
> Slow day, bought Kindle book Lupus Encyclopedia and in bed all day reading it. I could be wrong, but think I may have had this for bloody years and just thought it was FM.


From those I know who have been diagnosed with Lupus, it's very difficult to diagnose. Two people I know are doing much better now that they're on the right meds. Hope it gets figured our for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on right now. Still have a week and a half in the sling. Have been spending most of my time knitting on baby blanket and watching the Doctor marathon on TV. Blanket is about 2/3 done. Supposed to have 54 repeats of pattern, have 35 done, will probably only do 50 though.


That's pretty-really like that yarn.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Blanket looking good- is it getting easier to knit as time goes by?


Yes, I am getting better at it, finding the right way to sit to get my arm in the right position. And my new needles make it go so smoothly, I love them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, I am getting better at it, finding the right way to sit to get my arm in the right position. And my new needles make it go so smoothly, I love them!


Needles can make such a difference can't they?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not been saying much, I've been a bit poorly this last week- tummy upset. Yesterday I ate barely anything, trying to keep my fluids up. Consequently little has been accomplished.


Hugs Julie. When I get like this I reach for the ginger beer. Has sugar for energy, ginger for any sick feeling and moisture. One day will set up my own starter. And another for sourdough.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna: Love the quilts. I've been reading and not commenting much, but did want to acknowledge them.

Workers were here hammering out the cement driveway. They'll lay the bricks down tomorrow and our front if the house will all match between front patio and sidewalk. New trees coming in next week for the back yard.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's pretty-really like that yarn.


Nothing fancy, just some Simply Soft ombre, but I do like the way it comes out kinda striped. And it feels good in hand, hate working with scratchy yarns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Very sorry to hear this Julie. Rest and fluids and if you're not better soon see the dr.


Thanks, Mary, that is the formula I've been working on. Yesterday I managed only a little yoghurt with some blueberries, but today I have managed to keep down the simple pizza I had made in case we lost power. Fortunately it did not come to that, although for many further south it has- they may be without electricity for up to 72 hours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, praying you feel better soon. Especially hard to feel bad when you live alone.


Thanks Joy! At least I do have Ringo- he has barely left my side.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Whether I appreciate this or not will depend on the bug- some are nice but others I really wouldn't want thanks.


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm02: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hoping you will feel better soon Julie.


Thank you, Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, recipes yummy.
> Margaret and Kate, thank you for another week summary.
> Slow day, bought Kindle book Lupus Encyclopedia and in bed all day reading it. I could be wrong, but think I may have had this for bloody years and just thought it was FM.


Both are auto-immune diseases, so it's not so surprising. If that is the case, then it is a little more treatable than FM seems to be. Hoping you get answers and help soon.

Hugs for you, and Mel.

Julie, hope you are feeling better soon.

Sam, and ladies, thank you for all you do to keep us going each week.

I got on the scale for the first time since Christmas. I have had to wear a belt to keep my pants up all winter. I can't wait until Monday to see what my endocrinologist's scale says! My scale actually said 241. That means I have lost about 25 lbs since Dec. of 2015!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on right now. Still have a week and a half in the sling. Have been spending most of my time knitting on baby blanket and watching the Doctor marathon on TV. Blanket is about 2/3 done. Supposed to have 54 repeats of pattern, have 35 done, will probably only do 50 though.


It is looking good, Nikki. That also good that you will soon not need the sling. Take care!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on right now. Still have a week and a half in the sling. Have been spending most of my time knitting on baby blanket and watching the Doctor marathon on TV. Blanket is about 2/3 done. Supposed to have 54 repeats of pattern, have 35 done, will probably only do 50 though.


You are doing great knitting with the arm in the sling yet! Blanket looks great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I meant to add {{{{{Julie}}}}} I hope you are feeling better soon.


Thanks for the hug, Sorlenna! Progressing slowly, but in the right direction.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam and ladies, thanks for the start & summary! I bought two very large onions and pasta at the store, so that onion spaghetti may get a try out later next week! I think DD would really like it.
> 
> The store was packed (knew I should have gone this morning, but I wanted to get work out of the way first). Well, I survived, but by the time I got to the checkout I was pretty much out of patience (woman in front of me with competing stores' ads, asking the cashier to match prices on nearly everything). The cashier apologized to me for having to wait so long (and I had looked at other lines but they were just as bad), and I said, it's not your fault! I do not miss working retail at ALL. At any rate, I "talked to the Easter bunny" and got some things for DD and some sugar free candies for Bub, plus the cake mix for Sunday and the butter for the rolls--only to find a whole pound of butter in the fridge when I got home and started putting things away! Extra butter is not a bad thing in my book, though. Heh.
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to seeing the purses. And finding out more about the quilt lady's technique for sewing a zipper in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you are soon feeling better. Might be a good idea to get checked by your doctor next week if still feeling off colour.


I am under orders to eat Goat's cheese, but I thought I was ok, when I was shopping on Thursday, so didn't look for it, then I got very much worse. Sort of one of Murphy's Laws.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH eats his cereal with tea on it as he doesn't like milk????Yuk!


If I had to eat cereal at all, it would be either Rice Krispies or Cheerios plain! Yuck to milk, period.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get better soon


Thanks Bonnie- so do I, I've not dared go far from the loo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I, like you, learned to eat my cereal with yogurt when I was in Germany. I do it still..like it ever so much better than with almond or coconut milk.
> Thank you Sam for the recipes and ladies for the summaries.
> So sorry you are feeling "poorly" Julie and others. Lupus can come in a wide variety of symptoms and is difficult to diagnose. Hope now all are on the right track.
> Julie, if still not better by Tuesday, suggest seeing your family doctor. Your tummy upset could be an ulcer or some form of colitis..not fun no matter it's origin or diagnosis.


Thanks Joyce, I will see how I am at that point!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, I missed seeing that you haven't been feeling well. I hope it's only something very minor and only temporary. Feel better soon.


It's been around a week now, with only a slight respite. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hugs Julie. When I get like this I reach for the ginger beer. Has sugar for energy, ginger for any sick feeling and moisture. One day will set up my own starter. And another for sourdough.


Thanks Heather. I did not think of Ginger beer on Thursday, and our money came in yesterday when everything was shut. I will probably wait till Tuesday when my helper will assist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Both are auto-immune diseases, so it's not so surprising. If that is the case, then it is a little more treatable than FM seems to be. Hoping you get answers and help soon.
> 
> Hugs for you, and Mel.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Tami. It is good to be losing weight for most of us.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Both are auto-immune diseases, so it's not so surprising. If that is the case, then it is a little more treatable than FM seems to be. Hoping you get answers and help soon.
> 
> Hugs for you, and Mel.
> 
> ...


Well done on the hopefully permanently weight loss


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nikki the blanket is lovely. What is the yarn you are using? Is it a caron cake or other self-striping yarn?


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on right now. Still have a week and a half in the sling. Have been spending most of my time knitting on baby blanket and watching the Doctor marathon on TV. Blanket is about 2/3 done. Supposed to have 54 repeats of pattern, have 35 done, will probably only do 50 though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna I'm curious about your cutting up your fabric for quilt stash. What size/shape do you generally do. Your idea sounds really good and perhaps something I should do. by the way Starry Night is definitely a favorite of mine also. 


Sorlenna said:


> Sam and ladies, thanks for the start & summary! I bought two very large onions and pasta at the store, so that onion spaghetti may get a try out later next week! I think DD would really like it.
> 
> The store was packed (knew I should have gone this morning, but I wanted to get work out of the way first). Well, I survived, but by the time I got to the checkout I was pretty much out of patience (woman in front of me with competing stores' ads, asking the cashier to match prices on nearly everything). The cashier apologized to me for having to wait so long (and I had looked at other lines but they were just as bad), and I said, it's not your fault! I do not miss working retail at ALL. At any rate, I "talked to the Easter bunny" and got some things for DD and some sugar free candies for Bub, plus the cake mix for Sunday and the butter for the rolls--only to find a whole pound of butter in the fridge when I got home and started putting things away! Extra butter is not a bad thing in my book, though. Heh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats on the weight loss! Slow and steady usually means you can manage to keep it off too (at least in my experience) 
I will NOT go looking for it either! LOL


tami_ohio said:


> Both are auto-immune diseases, so it's not so surprising. If that is the case, then it is a little more treatable than FM seems to be. Hoping you get answers and help soon.
> 
> Hugs for you, and Mel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, seems like most people who have lupus take ages to get a diagnosis
Tami, congratulations on the weight loss 
I like eating Harvest Crunch- a granola type cereal mixed with yogurt but can't imagine it on other cereals.

I just came in from helping DH get bedding out for the cows, OMG, I'm sure there a foot of very wet snow & it's still snowingð³. The tractor almost got stuck getting into the calf pen. I was out for only about 1/2 hr & my coat is absolutely soaked.

I took a photo of my bears. Th little one I didn't add eyes or nose as I didn't have any small enough & it's so small I didn't think I could embroider the nose & with the fuzzy yarn, eyes wouldn't show up anyway


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, Sam and summary ladies, thank you for the start to a new week, I just finished last week and finally made it over here. Did the shopping today and then yoga this evening, it was just Marla and I and our instructor so it was a lot of fun, though it's usually just as much fun with everyone else too. 
It thundered a good bit, but it didn't rain, hoping we might get a little over night, but doubtful.



darowil said:


> I've been on the 5:2 diet again (thank you Kate) and it is working very well. My doctor put the drop in my cholesterol down to it as well. Said the days with minimal food are good for us. And I've lost around 15 pounds. Dropped from obese to overweight with my BMI.
> And I find that much of the time I choose to eat less on the other days. And much less likely to go off and eat just because I am hungry.
> It's a flexible diet which I like. Can choose different days each week depending on what are doing. Fasting today for example so I could have Hot Cross Buns yesterday and Easter eggs tomorrow. And to maintain weight you fast one day. A way of eating that it is possible to follow for life.
> Of course I need to see if I do keep it up. Didn't last time. But more likely to than anything else I have tried.


Great job staying on the 5:2 and the weight loss, that's really good. 
I'm down 3 1/2 pounds on the restricted diet we are doing for the 90 days, I don't really feel tooo deprived now that I have some food in the house I can have.



Bonnie7591 said:


> DH just took the GKs to the other grandparents place, DIL was to pick them up but she woke up at 5am throwing up. I agreed to keep them but her mom wanted them to come. I was going to take kids to town but think my car may get stuck & DH needed 4X4 truck. Church will have to wait a day to be cleaned.
> It has snowed steadily & heavy for the last 4 hrs, it's really beginning to pile up. The forcast has been updated, now they say we may get up to 18 inchesð³ This is crazy.


Holy cow, never fails, always get a good snow sometime in spring.



gagesmom said:


> Windows are open. Floors swept and mopped. Vaccumed the carpets. Dishes are done. Bathroom is clean.
> 
> Took Deuce to the school this morning to play ball.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you and Greg can come up with a plan. HUGS!



sassafras123 said:


> Liz, what a bright, happy rug.
> Gwen, not that I overdid yesterday and having fibrofog today, BUT looked all over for my second hair tie and couldn't find it. Then I looked in mirror and realized I was wearing it! Oh dear God they are going to cart me away. PM me your address and I'll send second one to you....while I can still find it!


LOL!! I do that but the best was when Marla was looking for her phone and then finally realized that she was talking to me on it. :sm23:



budasha said:


> Good idea. They said they would send a certified cheque or cashier's cheque from their bank and wait until I have cashed it. They didn't ask for my bank info just my name, home address and phone #. I'm just leery about this long distance transaction. There are just too many scams going on.


Can't say I blame you, you could use General Delivery so that you didn't need to give a physical address, but I think your idea of just deleting the add and putting it on another site is a good one.



budasha said:


> Here's a picture of it. It's different but not unique and it's new


It's bright and pretty but I'm with you, wouldn't drive 200+ to buy it.



Gweniepooh said:


> Wish I could say I've lost weight but have not. (You should see what is below the neck!!!) Maybe by the time KAP comes around I will have lost some. Going to do a colon cleanse and bone broth diet beginning Monday to hopefully kick start some diet changes. We will see how it goes.
> If nothing else the bone broth colon cleanse will be good for me.


Well either way, you look fabulous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 14 April '17
> 
> Had a lovely lunch today with Kathy - we went to Grand Rapids - Kathy had a gift certificate to the yarn store there - she left with three beautiful skeins of yarn - I will be interested in what she does with them.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day for you and Kathy, glad you had a good day for being out and about. A trip to a yarn shop never goes amiss.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was starting to prematurely worry about you Sam! Good looking recipes and many thanks for them. The one pot chicken and rice one I bet would work well with Quiona too. Of course a huge thank you to our Summary Queens. We'd be lost with out all of you folks.
> 
> Went and got a deluxe pedicure this afternoon. OMG....they even wrapped my legs in warm moist towels and also applied hot stones massaging to my feet and legs. Truly felt very pampered and my feet and legs feel so good. Told DH I was going to have to try and fit that in every 4-6 weeks if possible.


Nothing much beats a really good pedicure, especially if they have the message chairs to sit in while they do the pedicure. :sm24:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for the new TP and to Margaret for the summary of last week's events. Just wanted to say Gwen, I love your newly coloured hair - looks fabulous!

Mel, I hope that things with Gage improve soon. Big hugs!

Fan and Julie, glad you escaped without too much of a drenching. And Julie, I hope you are feeling a whole lot better now.

Kate, love your "cake" present for your friend! You gotta laugh as there is no stopping getting older so we might as well find the funny side to things!

Margaret, great photos from the farm. Enjoy your mini break from city life!

I'm sure there was more I wanted to comment on. Guess I'm having one of those Senior moments (except those moments can go on for long time it seems these days!)

Beautiful Easter weather here. A nice change after the weather we have had, and even more so as Easter is often wet and cold here. Had an enjoyable day yesterday catching up with old friends. Lots of laughs, good memories, and great food. I had an upset stomach from "dodgy" food the previous night so could not enjoy the fabulous feast that had been prepared. The previous night was fantastic entertainment (despite the food although I didn't know I was going to suffer until the next day) We went to see Santana (DH is a big fan and the tickets were his Christmas present from me) The support act was the Doobie Brothers, so there was lots of great music. Santana and his band played for over 2 hours - not bad as they played at a frantic pace with barely a pause between songs. Pretty impressive as Santana is 68 or maybe older. I really think he is getting better with age! Only downside was the looong trip home on the train. Concert finished about 11.30 and we weren't home till 1.45...that is way too late for me!

Planning to be not doing much for the next couple of days, except some walks to make the most of this beautiful sunshine. I hope everyone has a Happy Easter with family and friends, however you celebrate. Wishing you happy days!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nikki the blanket is lovely. What is the yarn you are using? Is it a caron cake or other self-striping yarn?


Nope, just good old Simply Soft ombre, had no idea it would stripe like that, but glad it did.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not been saying much, I've been a bit poorly this last week- tummy upset. Yesterday I ate barely anything, trying to keep my fluids up. Consequently little has been accomplished.


I hope whatever it is passes soon, it's hard to be productive when you feel yucky. HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on right now. Still have a week and a half in the sling. Have been spending most of my time knitting on baby blanket and watching the Doctor marathon on TV. Blanket is about 2/3 done. Supposed to have 54 repeats of pattern, have 35 done, will probably only do 50 though.


That's pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam and ladies, thanks for the start & summary! I bought two very large onions and pasta at the store, so that onion spaghetti may get a try out later next week! I think DD would really like it.
> 
> The store was packed (knew I should have gone this morning, but I wanted to get work out of the way first). Well, I survived, but by the time I got to the checkout I was pretty much out of patience (woman in front of me with competing stores' ads, asking the cashier to match prices on nearly everything). The cashier apologized to me for having to wait so long (and I had looked at other lines but they were just as bad), and I said, it's not your fault! I do not miss working retail at ALL. At any rate, I "talked to the Easter bunny" and got some things for DD and some sugar free candies for Bub, plus the cake mix for Sunday and the butter for the rolls--only to find a whole pound of butter in the fridge when I got home and started putting things away! Extra butter is not a bad thing in my book, though. Heh.
> 
> ...


I bought some brown rice pasta today, going to see how that tastes. 
You certainly have no lack of things to keep you busy. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whether I appreciate this or not will depend on the bug- some are nice but others I really wouldn't want thanks.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks like me because it is me!


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for the new TP and to Margaret for the summary of last week's events. Just wanted to say Gwen, I love your newly coloured hair - looks fabulous!
> 
> Mel, I hope that things with Gage improve soon. Big hugs!
> 
> ...


Santana &'the Doobie Brothers, Wow! Great music, I envy you.
Hope your stomach is back to normal soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH eats his cereal with tea on it as he doesn't like milk????Yuk!


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> But then I don't like tea- not sure that coffee would work either though. Iced Coffee (coffee flavoured milk) would work IF you liked milky cereal.
> I've managed to introduce Elizabeth to it dry as a snack. Brett dropped in yesterday with here before we left to come down here. I offered her some sultanas but no she wanted the dry Weetbix Bites I mentioned a week or so ago. She takes a long time to get through them so one in each hand keep her happy for a reasonable time.


LOL! The girl knows what she likes. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Both are auto-immune diseases, so it's not so surprising. If that is the case, then it is a little more treatable than FM seems to be. Hoping you get answers and help soon.
> 
> Hugs for you, and Mel.
> 
> ...


Great job on the weight loss Tami!!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, seems like most people who have lupus take ages to get a diagnosis
> Tami, congratulations on the weight loss
> I like eating Harvest Crunch- a granola type cereal mixed with yogurt but can't imagine it on other cereals.
> 
> ...


Cute bears Bonnie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for the new TP and to Margaret for the summary of last week's events. Just wanted to say Gwen, I love your newly coloured hair - looks fabulous!
> 
> Mel, I hope that things with Gage improve soon. Big hugs!
> 
> ...


I saw Santana a few years back, in Texas, the whole band is wonderful, but Carlos Santana is amazing on the guitar, he gets in the zone and I don't think he'd notice if a force 5 hurricane hit. 
I've been really blessed with seeing some wonderful bands and singers live while living in Texas. 
That certainly made for a long night, but at least you didn't have to drive it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. Thanks for the start off and summaries.

Well it is Easter here tomorrow and I think and hope I am as organised as I can be for tomorrow. 

I will wish you all a Happy Easter now in case I dont get on here till tomorrow night....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up so good night all, sweet dreams.
Happy Easter to our Aussies and Julie and Fan since you are going into Sunday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, you are right. In this case knowledge is power. I have several diseases common to those with Lupus. I have FM, Raynauds, and mitral valve prolapse. They, so far, haven't mentioned lychin sclerosis, or low thyroid. Other people collect antiques, yarn, travel postcards. I seem to collect autoimmune diseases. Thank 
Jeanette, thank you so much for hope. I keep telling myself this is a flare and flares DO NOT last.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, congratulations on weight loss, wish I could.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not been saying much, I've been a bit poorly this last week- tummy upset. Yesterday I ate barely anything, trying to keep my fluids up. Consequently little has been accomplished.


I hope you are over the worst of it and feeling better each day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Caught up so good night all, sweet dreams.
> Happy Easter to our Aussies and Julie and Fan since you are going into Sunday.


Not quite yet, sorry if I confused you. It is 2.15 in the afternoon of Saturday still.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well done on the hopefully permanently weight loss


Thank you. Hoping I can keep it off! I really need to loose another 75, but I am happy with whatever I can loose. Especially since I am not trying to loose it. Just a result of having been on the road in the RV, less access to anything to nibble on when I wanted to, and maybe moving a little more. And may also be due to thyroid being where it should be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congrats on the weight loss! Slow and steady usually means you can manage to keep it off too (at least in my experience)
> I will NOT go looking for it either! LOL


Thank you. I'll try not to send it your way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Santana &'the Doobie Brothers, Wow! Great music, I envy you.
> Hope your stomach is back to normal soon.


Bonnie, well said.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, seems like most people who have lupus take ages to get a diagnosis
> Tami, congratulations on the weight loss
> I like eating Harvest Crunch- a granola type cereal mixed with yogurt but can't imagine it on other cereals.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Hope this is the last snow fall for you. Glad you didn't get the tractor stuck. Hope it doesn't take too long to dry out your coat. Bears are cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great job on the weight loss Tami!!! :sm24:


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, congratulations on weight loss, wish I could.


Thank you. Once the Dr can figure out what is going on with you, maybe that will help. I really think it's from having the thyroid surgery, the meds to regulate it, and eating/living differently for the past 3 months that has helped me. I had lost some, but only about 10# before we left, if I remember right. I'll find out Monday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH eats his cereal with tea on it as he doesn't like milk????Yuk!


 :sm06: Ugh!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks for the start off and summaries.
> 
> Well it is Easter here tomorrow and I think and hope I am as organised as I can be for tomorrow.
> 
> I will wish you all a Happy Easter now in case I dont get on here till tomorrow night....


Happy Easter to you!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, I am getting better at it, finding the right way to sit to get my arm in the right position. And my new needles make it go so smoothly, I love them!


Sounds like you are doing really well. I like your blanket. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Both are auto-immune diseases, so it's not so surprising. If that is the case, then it is a little more treatable than FM seems to be. Hoping you get answers and help soon.
> 
> Hugs for you, and Mel.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the weight loss!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is looking good, Nikki. That also good that you will soon not need the sling. Take care!


Somehow I missed it so went back to see. Love the color and good on you for keeping on with your knitting. It sounds like you're healing well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sonja, it must be hard for you to go into the house but that's only natural. If you want a nice yarn shop Purl and Jane at Skipton is great, you can look at their website too.


Thanks Mary. A trip to Skipton sounds good , was just making suggestions about a couple of days trips now that summer is on its way


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna I'm curious about your cutting up your fabric for quilt stash. What size/shape do you generally do. Your idea sounds really good and perhaps something I should do. by the way Starry Night is definitely a favorite of mine also.


I have done 2 1/2" squares with the smallest bits, making myself throw away anything smaller! I put them in ziploc bags and squish the air out so they stack well. I'm also doing some 5" and 10" squares to do some of those YouTube tutorials on quick quilts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am looking forward to seeing the purses. And finding out more about the quilt lady's technique for sewing a zipper in.


I think it's brilliant. Here's the link. http://m.youtube.com/?reload=7&rdm=2gwj4u3oc#/watch?v=ehdNBYnFsAw


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Lovely day here with lovely warm sun after cool nights.
> 
> Plans for today I plan a major sort of wardrobe and get rid of things I never wear or no longer want to wear.


I did that the other week, had to be really strict with myself as I was putting everything back in wardrobe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Blessed Easter to all!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - deep breaths - in through the nose - out through pursed lips - repeat. what i find interesting is that you no doubt got all three figured out and they will all be beautiful.
> how goes the double knit blanket? How far are you from London - they should have some lovely yarn shops. --- sam


Don't think it would go down to well if I said I was going to London to look at yarn ????
I'm back on track with my sunshine dress and the blanket has a few more rows on it , I'm just getting to the part were I start the actual pattern so that will be the test


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us on a new tea party.
> Summary ladies, thatnsks for all your work, makes it so much easier to try to find things or keep up if away.
> Sonja, I'm sure all your items will turn out lovely. I'm sure it's hard to visit your DIL in her home.
> Margaret, hope you are enjoying your time at your brothers. Is that Maryann in the picture with the horse? If so, she sure looks like you
> ...


Look forward to seeing your bear , I know it will be lovely even if you don't like it's nose . 
Think you must have had your fill of snow by now hope you wake up to sunshine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not been saying much, I've been a bit poorly this last week- tummy upset. Yesterday I ate barely anything, trying to keep my fluids up. Consequently little has been accomplished.


Sorry to hear this Julie hope you feel better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on right now. Still have a week and a half in the sling. Have been spending most of my time knitting on baby blanket and watching the Doctor marathon on TV. Blanket is about 2/3 done. Supposed to have 54 repeats of pattern, have 35 done, will probably only do 50 though.


Lovely blanket Nikki . I like the colour 
Only a week and a half left that has past quick . Well maybe not for you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for the new TP and to Margaret for the summary of last week's events. Just wanted to say Gwen, I love your newly coloured hair - looks fabulous!
> 
> Mel, I hope that things with Gage improve soon. Big hugs!
> 
> ...


Lovely to see you Denise! Tummy still cramping a bit, but not as bad as yesterday. Sorry you've had a tummy upset too, but great that you enjoyed the concert although home after one, is a very long day. Enjoy the sunshine! Our weather has not been too bad today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope whatever it is passes soon, it's hard to be productive when you feel yucky. HUGS!


Thanks Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you are over the worst of it and feeling better each day.


Not sure about that yet- but not as bad as it was!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Both are auto-immune diseases, so it's not so surprising. If that is the case, then it is a little more treatable than FM seems to be. Hoping you get answers and help soon.
> 
> Hugs for you, and Mel.
> 
> ...


Well done on the weight lose- that has to be helping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear this Julie hope you feel better soon


Thanks Sonja- what ever it is is taking it's time to depart!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Though it is hard to go there it is good that you are still in contact with her and going.
> Might have been a nice change for the cereal to go with coffee instead of milk. As you are likely trying to figure out what to do with them 3 at once is hard. If you are simply following a pattern not such an issue.


I've decided to be sensible and figure out one at a time , so as I think I've now got the leaf pannel changed I will finish the yellow dress that is if I can stop itching allergies have kicked in bright and early this morning can't decide which to itch first eyes , ears , nose or throat even my head is itching


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> She's closer to Edinburgh in Scotland.


I like Edinburgh wonder if there are any nice shops there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, seems like most people who have lupus take ages to get a diagnosis
> Tami, congratulations on the weight loss
> I like eating Harvest Crunch- a granola type cereal mixed with yogurt but can't imagine it on other cereals.
> 
> ...


Cute bears. Hope your weather clears up soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH eats his cereal with tea on it as he doesn't like milk????Yuk!


Oh no that is just not right but if that's the way he likes it 
I've just seen an advert for an Easter egg the outer shell is hard cheese the inner shell was brie cheese and the middle Branston pickle now that's not right Easter eggs are made from chocolate ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, seems like most people who have lupus take ages to get a diagnosis
> Tami, congratulations on the weight loss
> I like eating Harvest Crunch- a granola type cereal mixed with yogurt but can't imagine it on other cereals.
> 
> ...


Very cute bears. It sounds freezing where you are. I hope it all clears up soon and you start getting proper Spring weather.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, seems like most people who have lupus take ages to get a diagnosis
> Tami, congratulations on the weight loss
> I like eating Harvest Crunch- a granola type cereal mixed with yogurt but can't imagine it on other cereals.
> 
> ...


Those bears are so cute Bonnie. Hope all the cows and calves are doing OK with the miserable cold weather


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, you are right. In this case knowledge is power. I have several diseases common to those with Lupus. I have FM, Raynauds, and mitral valve prolapse. They, so far, haven't mentioned lychin sclerosis, or low thyroid. Other people collect antiques, yarn, travel postcards. I seem to collect autoimmune diseases. Thank
> Jeanette, thank you so much for hope. I keep telling myself this is a flare and flares DO NOT last.


Not sure what Lupus is Joy but I hope you can get some answers from your doctor and treatment to make you feel better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, congratulations on weight loss, wish I could.


Congratulations from me to Tami


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Santana &'the Doobie Brothers, Wow! Great music, I envy you.
> Hope your stomach is back to normal soon.


That was one concert that was truly great value for money! And tummy is back to normal today thanks, just in time for Easter chocolates!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I saw Santana a few years back, in Texas, the whole band is wonderful, but Carlos Santana is amazing on the guitar, he gets in the zone and I don't think he'd notice if a force 5 hurricane hit.
> I've been really blessed with seeing some wonderful bands and singers live while living in Texas.
> That certainly made for a long night, but at least you didn't have to drive it.


The band is amazing, all of them, but the drummers are unreal. Apparently Carlos is married to the only female member of the band. Only a little thing but boy, can she play those drums. I bet her arms are sore after a concert!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see you Denise! Tummy still cramping a bit, but not as bad as yesterday. Sorry you've had a tummy upset too, but great that you enjoyed the concert although home after one, is a very long day. Enjoy the sunshine! Our weather has not been too bad today.


Glad to hear you are on the mend!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like Edinburgh wonder if there are any nice shops there.


There must be surely? Maybe you could meet Kate there-she seems to wander off all the time so why not Edinburgh.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no that is just not right but if that's the way he likes it
> I've just seen an advert for an Easter egg the outer shell is hard cheese the inner shell was brie cheese and the middle Branston pickle now that's not right Easter eggs are made from chocolate ????


Well I like the inner and outer layer especially together but for an Easter egg no thanks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, seems like most people who have lupus take ages to get a diagnosis
> Tami, congratulations on the weight loss
> I like eating Harvest Crunch- a granola type cereal mixed with yogurt but can't imagine it on other cereals.
> 
> ...


Great bears.
Your weather sounds as bad as you had all winter just about.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, Sam and summary ladies, thank you for the start to a new week, I just finished last week and finally made it over here. Did the shopping today and then yoga this evening, it was just Marla and I and our instructor so it was a lot of fun, though it's usually just as much fun with everyone else too.
> It thundered a good bit, but it didn't rain, hoping we might get a little over night, but doubtful.


That weight loss is good because you haven't on that for long have you?
It does help once you have the right food in the house doesn't it? Are you feeling any better on it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for the new TP and to Margaret for the summary of last week's events. Just wanted to say Gwen, I love your newly coloured hair - looks fabulous!
> 
> Mel, I hope that things with Gage improve soon. Big hugs!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great concert.
Use his Christmas present at Easter. Actually come to think of it so am I! Maryanne wanted the sock club again so I decided that this year instead of getting two I would pick hers up in person and get a skein of my choice each 2 months. Well February Melissa forgot and posted it so Monday when I pick up Maryanne's I will get my first two yarns for the year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! The girl knows what she likes. :sm24:


Usually she likes sultanas- but the ones I offered aren't very nice so I suspect she remembered (she didn't eat any Friday so it wasn't that).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, congratulations on weight loss, wish I could.


A vicious circle for you isn't it? While losing weight might well help you feel better trying to lose it may well make you feel worse-even if you had the motivation when feeling unwell most of the time. And at least one of your medications doesn't help at all. And exercising is so often not an option for you either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Somehow I missed it so went back to see. Love the color and good on you for keeping on with your knitting. It sounds like you're healing well.


I managed to miss a number of pages- aren't the quote replies useful for finding what you miss? So my responses are all over the place.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not been saying much, I've been a bit poorly this last week- tummy upset. Yesterday I ate barely anything, trying to keep my fluids up. Consequently little has been accomplished.


Hope this is a better week, Julie. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oops meant to put big not bug. ????????


Gave us a laugh Mel!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cute bears Bonnie.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> There must be surely? Maybe you could meet Kate there-she seems to wander off all the time so why not Edinburgh.


True, although I have no idea about wool shops in Edinburgh....but I'm sure I could find out!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hope you can get some relief from allergies. I think Easter eggs should be chocolate also. Lupus is just another autoimmune disease a tad more serious than FM.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like Edinburgh wonder if there are any nice shops there.


I read of a Craft Show in Edinburgh, just can't recall what it is called, but I seem to remember they had representatives from as far away as the Shetland Isles. I wonder if Kate knows more?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Glad to hear you are on the mend!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope this is a better week, Julie. {{{hugs}}}


Thanks, Kate!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> True, although I have no idea about wool shops in Edinburgh....but I'm sure I could find out!


I could hop in Vicky's suitcase next month and join you both!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I read of a Craft Show in Edinburgh, just can't recall what it is called, but I seem to remember they had representatives from as far away as the Shetland Isles. I wonder if Kate knows more?


I think Rowan are going to be there! Seem to remember reading it in the Rowan magazine yesterday. Yes I remembered rightly

The Edinburgh Knitting &
Stitching Show 2017
Rowan has joined forces with McAree Brothers for the Edinburgh Knitting and
Stitching Show in April.
McAree Brothers is one of Scotland's oldest independent family businesses having been founded
in 1878. It now specialises in knitting and haberdashery and has Scotland's only Rowan Flagship
Store in the heart of the New Town in Edinburgh. It has won numerous awards over the years as
the best knitting store in Scotland.
We are very excited to announce that Martin Storey will be joining the McAree team on the
stand at this year's show. Martin will be chatting to customers and signing copies of his books
including his latest releases, Scandinavian Knits and Afghan Knits.
Scandinavian Knits includes garment designs for men and women as well as for the home. The
collection focuses on Martin's iconic cable design but also includes some cute colour work hats
and cardigans. Afghan Knits is a collection of homeware pieces including graphic stripes and
blocks, Scandinavian inspired colourwork and beautiful textures.
Also at the show will be a chance to see some of Rowan's archive with a space dedicated to a
selection of Kaffe Fasset's iconic knitwear designs from over the years. Designs knitted in Rowan
yarns from the past and present will bring back memories of some of those earlier Rowan
Magazines, including the wonderful 'Kilim' which appeared on the front cover of Magazine 10,
modelled by a very young Kate Moss no less!
Please come along and visit us on stands D29 and D20 where we look forward to seeing you!
The Spring Knitting and Stitching Show, The Royal Highland Centre, Edinburgh.
27th to 30th April 2017


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think Rowan are going to be there! Seem to remember reading it in the Rowan magazine yesterday. Yes I remembered rightly
> 
> The Edinburgh Knitting &
> Stitching Show 2017
> ...


That would be really something to be able to go!!! Well done Margaret, finding that out!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be really something to be able to go!!! Well done Margaret, finding that out!


As Yahoo hadn't emptied my trash and I remembered reading it I was able to find it easily. 
Wouldn't it be great to go? Vicky's suitcase will be a bit late for this though.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Great thread!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Great thread!


Welcome to the Tea Party. Come back any time you like and join us- we are here all week until Sam starts new Tea Party.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I managed to miss a number of pages- aren't the quote replies useful for finding what you miss? So my responses are all over the place.


They are! I suspect that what happens is my tablet takes so long to load a page sometimes I scroll past before I get the picture on the screen. I usually don't miss pictures when I'm on the computer.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Sounds like you had a nice time with Kathy Sam . I would love to visit a lovely yarn shop maybe one day , wonder how far I would have to travel . Went to visit DIL today I find it so hard to step through that door much prefer it when she visits us ,
> I've been knitting confusing patterns this week really befuddled my brain , don't think I should try to do 3 at once , was that busy trying to work them out in my head I nearly put mycereal in my coffee this morning


Thank you Sam and company for another great start...you give us things to consider and keep us on track! Your efforts are so appreciated!

Sonja, you are your own worst critic about your knitting! The rest of us are in awe, seeing your beautiful projects! And hugs for you, visiting your DIL...your son would be proud of you...I am too...you are a strong woman!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> there is a salon a couple of miles down the road that i am condemplating making an appointment for a pedicure. heidi says they do a lovely job. i find it too difficult to work on my feet -
> the bending over winds me. --- sam


My hubby goes to a podiatrist to have his toe nails clipped as he has health problems which prevent him from bending over ..If you have a health related problem which prevents you from being able to do this Medicare will pay for it...check into this to be sure that you would be covered...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was starting to prematurely worry about you Sam! Good looking recipes and many thanks for them. The one pot chicken and rice one I bet would work well with Quiona too. Of course a huge thank you to our Summary Queens. We'd be lost with out all of you folks.
> 
> Went and got a deluxe pedicure this afternoon. OMG....they even wrapped my legs in warm moist towels and also applied hot stones massaging to my feet and legs. Truly felt very pampered and my feet and legs feel so good. Told DH I was going to have to try and fit that in every 4-6 weeks if possible.


Nice!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Lovely day here with lovely warm sun after cool nights.
> 
> Plans for today I plan a major sort of wardrobe and get rid of things I never wear or no longer want to wear.


Good for you! I think about it but haven't done it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not been saying much, I've been a bit poorly this last week- tummy upset. Yesterday I ate barely anything, trying to keep my fluids up. Consequently little has been accomplished.


I hope you are feeling better, Miss Julie! The pediatrician always told us to use the BRAT diet...bananas, rice, applesauce or toast! It is good to keep up with the fluids!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on right now. Still have a week and a half in the sling. Have been spending most of my time knitting on baby blanket and watching the Doctor marathon on TV. Blanket is about 2/3 done. Supposed to have 54 repeats of pattern, have 35 done, will probably only do 50 though.


Wow, Niki, that is so nice! You knit better with your arm in a sling than I do with no sling!! :sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam and ladies, thanks for the start & summary! I bought two very large onions and pasta at the store, so that onion spaghetti may get a try out later next week! I think DD would really like it.
> 
> The store was packed (knew I should have gone this morning, but I wanted to get work out of the way first). Well, I survived, but by the time I got to the checkout I was pretty much out of patience (woman in front of me with competing stores' ads, asking the cashier to match prices on nearly everything). The cashier apologized to me for having to wait so long (and I had looked at other lines but they were just as bad), and I said, it's not your fault! I do not miss working retail at ALL. At any rate, I "talked to the Easter bunny" and got some things for DD and some sugar free candies for Bub, plus the cake mix for Sunday and the butter for the rolls--only to find a whole pound of butter in the fridge when I got home and started putting things away! Extra butter is not a bad thing in my book, though. Heh.
> 
> ...


Sorlenna you have really been on a roll! You are an inspiration and your work is beautiful!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorlenna: Love the quilts. I've been reading and not commenting much, but did want to acknowledge them.
> 
> Workers were here hammering out the cement driveway. They'll lay the bricks down tomorrow and our front if the house will all match between front patio and sidewalk. New trees coming in next week for the back yard.


It will feel like a whole new house for you!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Both are auto-immune diseases, so it's not so surprising. If that is the case, then it is a little more treatable than FM seems to be. Hoping you get answers and help soon.
> 
> Hugs for you, and Mel.
> 
> ...


Good job, Tami!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, seems like most people who have lupus take ages to get a diagnosis
> Tami, congratulations on the weight loss
> I like eating Harvest Crunch- a granola type cereal mixed with yogurt but can't imagine it on other cereals.
> 
> ...


They are dear, Bonnie...love the colors, too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for the new TP and to Margaret for the summary of last week's events. Just wanted to say Gwen, I love your newly coloured hair - looks fabulous!
> 
> Mel, I hope that things with Gage improve soon. Big hugs!
> 
> ...


Wow, Nicho...what a concert! I bet it brought back your youth! It is hard for me to accept all this aging...aren't we still 20-somethings!? :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sorlenna you have really been on a roll! You are an inspiration and your work is beautiful!


Aw, thanks!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Not sure what Lupus is Joy but I hope you can get some answers from your doctor and treatment to make you feel better


From me too, Joy. Prayers for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> True, although I have no idea about wool shops in Edinburgh....but I'm sure I could find out!


Wonder what the men in my life would say to a day trip out to look for yarn shops . Could always leave them at home


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> I think Rowan are going to be there! Seem to remember reading it in the Rowan magazine yesterday. Yes I remembered rightly
> 
> The Edinburgh Knitting &
> Stitching Show 2017
> ...


Doesn't that sound fun, Sonja and Kate!?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Great thread!


Glad to see you, Woodstockgranny!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, hope you can get some relief from allergies. I think Easter eggs should be chocolate also. Lupus is just another autoimmune disease a tad more serious than FM.


I've got medication I'm supposed to take every day but I really dislike taking lots of medication


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Busy day today. I am just popping in for now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder what the men in my life would say to a day trip out to look for yarn shops . Could always leave them at home


Phone a friend!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Thank you Sam and company for another great start...you give us things to consider and keep us on track! Your efforts are so appreciated!
> 
> Sonja, you are your own worst critic about your knitting! The rest of us are in awe, seeing your beautiful projects! And hugs for you, visiting your DIL...your son would be proud of you...I am too...you are a strong woman!


I finally figured out the pattern and got it all right for knitting in the round which was made complicated by it had pattern on both sides . Went on the Internet to look for something else and the first thing I spot is a chart for the lace panel I'm using would have made my life a lot easier if I'd found it earlier


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I've got medication I'm supposed to take every day but I really dislike taking lots of medication


Sonja, my daughter (who is terrified of needles), tried acupuncture because she was so tired of all the allergy meds and how they made her feel. Now she goes only once or twice a year and takes no meds! She swears by it and says she wishes she had tried it sooner. Her medical doctor suggested it to her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Phone a friend!


Seem to have lost touch with friends over the last few years as I have to plan round others when I can go out and my best friend here in England died just before Christmas. Had an unexplained illness was in the middle of tests when she got rushed into hospital and died on the operating table


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Seem to have lost touch with friends over the last few years as I have to plan round others when I can go out and my best friend died just before Christmas. Had an unexplained illness was in the middle of tests when she got rushed into hospital and died on the operating table


Oh Sonja, I am sorry. You have had hard losses. Hugs and prayers for you, Friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Woodstockgranny, welcome! Stop by often.
Sam, I notice after I've been in pool or jacuzzi my nails are softer and easier to trim. You could soak them in a bowl of warm water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As Yahoo hadn't emptied my trash and I remembered reading it I was able to find it easily.
> Wouldn't it be great to go? Vicky's suitcase will be a bit late for this though.


From all the reports I've read it is a really super show! Sometimes I've gone through pages and pages of trash, hunting unsuccessfully- Mine can reach epic proportions.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aprilone, thank you. I'm just learning about lupus so can't explain very well ye. Basically it's an autoimmune disease which affects all organs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I hope you are feeling better, Miss Julie! The pediatrician always told us to use the BRAT diet...bananas, rice, applesauce or toast! It is good to keep up with the fluids!


Thanks, April- still cramping a bit, but there has been some improvement. I even managed to wash up some dishes a few minutes ago. You know you've not been well when there's no housework done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder what the men in my life would say to a day trip out to look for yarn shops . Could always leave them at home


York to Edinburgh is quite possible by train.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally figured out the pattern and got it all right for knitting in the round which was made complicated by it had pattern on both sides . Went on the Internet to look for something else and the first thing I spot is a chart for the lace panel I'm using would have made my life a lot easier if I'd found it earlier


I am sure that would be one of Murphy's Laws! Well done on figuring it out yourself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Seem to have lost touch with friends over the last few years as I have to plan round others when I can go out and my best friend here in England died just before Christmas. Had an unexplained illness was in the middle of tests when she got rushed into hospital and died on the operating table


That is so sad, Sonja, I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no that is just not right but if that's the way he likes it
> I've just seen an advert for an Easter egg the outer shell is hard cheese the inner shell was brie cheese and the middle Branston pickle now that's not right Easter eggs are made from chocolate ????


I agree, that's just weird, especially the pickle in the middle


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> York to Edinburgh is quite possible by train.


Even closer still is Darlington to Edinburgh only takes just over 2 hours on pennine express


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very cute bears. It sounds freezing where you are. I hope it all clears up soon and you start getting proper Spring weather.


It hasn't been very cold but tonight it's to be -12C /18F and hovering around freezing during the day until Thursday when it finally warms up to 8C/46F so no real melting til then. We got several more inches of snow overnight, I think we must have closet to the 18 inches they predicted, it's so wet that it has settled & is very heavy. I shoveledmthe back step off last night & a shovelful was so heavy I couldn't lift it, had to just shove it off the side.????There will sure be lots of water when it goes.
I had a text from DS, they got 2 feet up where he works & he drove his little car to work this time????He better hope things are plowed or he will be leaving his car there & flying home.
This is getting crazy, there's still more snow in the forcast today & the storm warning is still in effect????I need to go to town today & DH just said, maybe I won't get there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Oh Sonja, I am sorry. You have had hard losses. Hugs and prayers for you, Friend.


Was very sad . She was a lovely lady who fostered children for a lot of years then just last year she decided to work with disabled children said she was very happy and loved her new job then she got ill and within 3 month she died


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jonibee said:


> My hubby goes to a podiatrist to have his toe nails clipped as he has health problems which prevent him from bending over ..If you have a health related problem which prevents you from being able to do this Medicare will pay for it...check into this to be sure that you would be covered...


That's great advise.
Here we have " Foot Clinics". Once a month. RNs who work for homecare do footcare on those who can't do it themselves


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wow, Nicho...what a concert! I bet it brought back your youth! It is hard for me to accept all this aging...aren't we still 20-somethings!? :sm02:


I agree, I don't know how I got so old???? & my next birthday is going to be particularly painful????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Even closer still is Darlington to Edinburgh only takes just over 2 hours on pennine express


So it would be worth considering, if not this year, for sometime in the future!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It hasn't been very cold but tonight it's to be -12C /18F and hovering around freezing during the day until Thursday when it finally warms up to 8C/46F so no real melting til then. We got several more inches of snow overnight, I think we must have closet to the 18 inches they predicted, it's so wet that it has settled & is very heavy.  I shoveledmthe back step off last night & a shovelful was so heavy I couldn't lift it, had to just shove it off the side.????There will sure be lots of water when it goes.
> I had a text from DS, they got 2 feet up where he works & he drove his little car to work this time????He better hope things are plowed or he will be leaving his car there & flying home.
> This is getting crazy, there's still more snow in the forcast today & the storm warning is still in effect????I need to go to town today & DH just said, maybe I won't get there.


That does not sound good at all, Bonnie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Seem to have lost touch with friends over the last few years as I have to plan round others when I can go out and my best friend here in England died just before Christmas. Had an unexplained illness was in the middle of tests when she got rushed into hospital and died on the operating table


I am so sorry. I know what you mean about losing touch, too. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Seem to have lost touch with friends over the last few years as I have to plan round others when I can go out and my best friend here in England died just before Christmas. Had an unexplained illness was in the middle of tests when she got rushed into hospital and died on the operating table


That's terrible, did they ever find the cause?
With all the illness around you, you've really had several bad years. I hope things get better soon & you can get out & about a bit. I know it hard for you to get out without someone else staying with your DH but it's also not good for you to feel so isolated.
It would be great to get to that knitting show in Edinburgh, sounds quite something. The fanciest thing I'll ever get to is the LYS in Saskatoon or Edmonton & they are both small, maybe 1/2 the size of my house????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Even closer still is Darlington to Edinburgh only takes just over 2 hours on pennine express


Is Darlington close to you?
Seems there are trains everywhere in the U.K. Is it expensive?

I just took some photo of our lovely white stuffÃ°ÂÂÂThe trees are pretty but I imagine lots of broken branches


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it's brilliant. Here's the link. http://m.youtube.com/?reload=7&rdm=2gwj4u3oc#/watch?v=ehdNBYnFsAw


Wow! I think I will be trying this! Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well done on the weight lose- that has to be helping.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've decided to be sensible and figure out one at a time , so as I think I've now got the leaf pannel changed I will finish the yellow dress that is if I can stop itching allergies have kicked in bright and early this morning can't decide which to itch first eyes , ears , nose or throat even my head is itching


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations from me to Tami


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> A vicious circle for you isn't it? While losing weight might well help you feel better trying to lose it may well make you feel worse-even if you had the motivation when feeling unwell most of the time. And at least one of your medications doesn't help at all. And exercising is so often not an option for you either.


True!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme wrote:
Even closer still is Darlington to Edinburgh only takes just over 2 hours on pennine express


Lurker wrote:
So it would be worth considering, if not this year, for sometime in the future!




:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Great thread!


Welcome to our tea party. Hope you enjoy your visit and join us often. Always room for one more!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Good job, Tami!


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got medication I'm supposed to take every day but I really dislike taking lots of medication


None of us do. Take it anyway!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Seem to have lost touch with friends over the last few years as I have to plan round others when I can go out and my best friend here in England died just before Christmas. Had an unexplained illness was in the middle of tests when she got rushed into hospital and died on the operating table


I'm so sorry.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is Darlington close to you?
> Seems there are trains everywhere in the U.K. Is it expensive?
> 
> I just took some photo of our lovely white stuffÃ°ÂÂÂThe trees are pretty but I imagine lots of broken branches


It's always so pretty, but i only like it if I don't have to go out in it! Hope it melts soon and it's the last of the season


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was just reading on last weeks ktp all the suggestions for liz's 'rug' problem - one of the last suggestions was to have a friend with a pobox accept the check and have a friend drive liz to the meeting so they couldn't take her license number. i'm not knocking the suggestion - please believe me on that. there were many other suggestions. it just struck me - why are we doing this? what has society turned into that we cannot accept someone we don't know wanting to buy something of ours without us gong into panic mode because we don't know this person. i would be apprehensive to have strangers to my house. there was a time though when that would not have bothered us so much. what is happening to us that we are so afraid of anything out of the ordinary. i find it very sad. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in less than 24 hours and we are on page 15 - goodness - i need to catch up. i went to bed early last night - slept all night except to leave blanco in around three. that's becoming a regular thing. lol --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It will feel like a whole new house for you!!


It's been a five year plan/process with doing the patio out back first, then the front patio and landscaping and now the driveway. We poured new cement 10 years ago,but it cracked so we're hoping the bricks move with the ground or at least can be replaced more easily to keep it looking nice. I think we'll put in some flowering trees.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was just reading on last weeks ktp all the suggestions for liz's 'rug' problem - one of the last suggestions was to have a friend with a pobox accept the check and have a friend drive liz to the meeting so they couldn't take her license number. i'm not knocking the suggestion - please believe me on that. there were many other suggestions. it just struck me - why are we doing this? what has society turned into that we cannot accept someone we don't know wanting to buy something of ours without us gong into panic mode because we don't know this person. i would be apprehensive to have strangers to my house. there was a time though when that would not have bothered us so much. what is happening to us that we are so afraid of anything out of the ordinary. i find it very sad. --- sam


I was thinking the same thing. Why do we have to have a security alert protocol for a simple surgery center? Why must we always be aware of those around us? Why was a lady assaulted at the bus stop just outside our surgery center? All valid questions. Gladly, the lady outside our surgery center was able to run into our building and our front desk person saw her, let her into our locked lobby and called the police. The lady was banged up a bit and lost her purse ( later discovered intact where the perps threw it in the bushes, in too much of a hurry to get away the police think} and the perps never captured. I am thinking, Sam, that your question is most important.
Sorry for the snow in Canada..beautiful but so cold. We have what appears to be spring here in Utah.
Sorry you are still under the weather Julie and others. Hoping for healing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way julie to speed up the healing. hopefully you will be over this soon. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not been saying much, I've been a bit poorly this last week- tummy upset. Yesterday I ate barely anything, trying to keep my fluids up. Consequently little has been accomplished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely - i really like how the colors repeat - he will be toasty warm wrapped up in that blanket. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on right now. Still have a week and a half in the sling. Have been spending most of my time knitting on baby blanket and watching the Doctor marathon on TV. Blanket is about 2/3 done. Supposed to have 54 repeats of pattern, have 35 done, will probably only do 50 though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't know she was that far north. --- sam



darowil said:


> She's closer to Edinburgh in Scotland.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would not be eating much cereal if that was all i had. wonder how he would feel about almond milk or something like that - coconut milk? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH eats his cereal with tea on it as he doesn't like milk????Yuk!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go tami - taking it slow will help keep it off. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Both are auto-immune diseases, so it's not so surprising. If that is the case, then it is a little more treatable than FM seems to be. Hoping you get answers and help soon.
> 
> Hugs for you, and Mel.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very cute bonnie - i never thought of using plastic noses. i always embroidered them on. used the glass eyes though. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, seems like most people who have lupus take ages to get a diagnosis
> Tami, congratulations on the weight loss
> I like eating Harvest Crunch- a granola type cereal mixed with yogurt but can't imagine it on other cereals.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you nicho - such good news of you getting out and about with no pain. Easter greetings to you and your husband, --- sam


nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks Sam for the new TP and to Margaret for the summary of last week's events. Just wanted to say Gwen, I love your newly coloured hair - looks fabulous!
> 
> Mel, I hope that things with Gage improve soon. Big hugs!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and kate could meet up and yarn shop together. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I like Edinburgh wonder if there are any nice shops there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorlenna: Love the quilts. I've been reading and not commenting much, but did want to acknowledge them.
> 
> Workers were here hammering out the cement driveway. They'll lay the bricks down tomorrow and our front if the house will all match between front patio and sidewalk. New trees coming in next week for the back yard.


Sounds like your yard will be lovely when finished.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Both are auto-immune diseases, so it's not so surprising. If that is the case, then it is a little more treatable than FM seems to be. Hoping you get answers and help soon.
> 
> Hugs for you, and Mel.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the weight loss. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible, did they ever find the cause?
> With all the illness around you, you've really had several bad years. I hope things get better soon & you can get out & about a bit. I know it hard for you to get out without someone else staying with your DH but it's also not good for you to feel so isolated.
> It would be great to get to that knitting show in Edinburgh, sounds quite something. The fanciest thing I'll ever get to is the LYS in Saskatoon or Edmonton & they are both small, maybe 1/2 the size of my house????


The nearest LYS to me is about the size of my kitchen, and that's small


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe we should have the kap there. --- sam



darowil said:


> I think Rowan are going to be there! Seem to remember reading it in the Rowan magazine yesterday. Yes I remembered rightly
> 
> The Edinburgh Knitting &
> Stitching Show 2017
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, seems like most people who have lupus take ages to get a diagnosis
> Tami, congratulations on the weight loss
> I like eating Harvest Crunch- a granola type cereal mixed with yogurt but can't imagine it on other cereals.
> 
> ...


Your bears are so cute. I can't imagine all that snow when it should be Spring. Hope it stops soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely of you to stop by for a cuppa and some conversation woodstgockgranny - we hope you had a good time and will return on a regular basis - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Woodstockgranny said:


> Great thread!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a plan to me. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Wonder what the men in my life would say to a day trip out to look for yarn shops . Could always leave them at home


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I saw Santana a few years back, in Texas, the whole band is wonderful, but Carlos Santana is amazing on the guitar, he gets in the zone and I don't think he'd notice if a force 5 hurricane hit.
> I've been really blessed with seeing some wonderful bands and singers live while living in Texas.
> That certainly made for a long night, but at least you didn't have to drive it.


I love listening to Carlos Santana.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks for the start off and summaries.
> 
> Well it is Easter here tomorrow and I think and hope I am as organised as I can be for tomorrow.
> 
> I will wish you all a Happy Easter now in case I dont get on here till tomorrow night....


I hope all of you down under are having a Happy Easter. It's still Saturday here and it's raining. It was such a beautiful day yesterday and today is the pits. Too bad because the kids are out hunting for Easter eggs today. Hopefully tomorrow will be a nicer day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Seem to have lost touch with friends over the last few years as I have to plan round others when I can go out and my best friend here in England died just before Christmas. Had an unexplained illness was in the middle of tests when she got rushed into hospital and died on the operating table


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so sorry you have become isolated over the years with other loses. Know you are a loved member of KTP. I am blessed to be in AA and sangha, so have built in support systems. My sangha buds also hike with me and we have a book club once a week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the 40th is tough for a lot of people. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, I don't know how I got so old???? & my next birthday is going to be particularly painful????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Seem to have lost touch with friends over the last few years as I have to plan round others when I can go out and my best friend here in England died just before Christmas. Had an unexplained illness was in the middle of tests when she got rushed into hospital and died on the operating table


Sorry for the loss of your friend. Good friends are hard to find these days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like a lot of snow - so happy that is not here. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Is Darlington close to you?
> Seems there are trains everywhere in the U.K. Is it expensive?
> 
> I just took some photo of our lovely white stuffÃ°ÂÂÂThe trees are pretty but I imagine lots of broken branches


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Why do we have to have a security alert protocol for a simple surgery center? Why must we always be aware of those around us? Why was a lady assaulted at the bus stop just outside our surgery center? All valid questions. Gladly, the lady outside our surgery center was able to run into our building and our front desk person saw her, let her into our locked lobby and called the police. The lady was banged up a bit and lost her purse ( later discovered intact where the perps threw it in the bushes, in too much of a hurry to get away the police think} and the perps never captured. I am thinking, Sam, that your question is most important.
> Sorry for the snow in Canada..beautiful but so cold. We have what appears to be spring here in Utah.
> Sorry you are still under the weather Julie and others. Hoping for healing.


Thank you, Joyce-I am working on bland if not Goat's Cheese- I have hunted but all our accessible local Supermarkets are closed today (Sunday) so I can't do anything until tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy your way julie to speed up the healing. hopefully you will be over this soon. --- sam


Thanks Sam! I hope so to!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Feeling a bit better, I'm going to try and walk Maya, then I need to trim her nails.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was just reading on last weeks ktp all the suggestions for liz's 'rug' problem - one of the last suggestions was to have a friend with a pobox accept the check and have a friend drive liz to the meeting so they couldn't take her license number. i'm not knocking the suggestion - please believe me on that. there were many other suggestions. it just struck me - why are we doing this? what has society turned into that we cannot accept someone we don't know wanting to buy something of ours without us gong into panic mode because we don't know this person. i would be apprehensive to have strangers to my house. there was a time though when that would not have bothered us so much. what is happening to us that we are so afraid of anything out of the ordinary. i find it very sad. --- sam


Very sad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> in less than 24 hours and we are on page 15 - goodness - i need to catch up. i went to bed early last night - slept all night except to leave blanco in around three. that's becoming a regular thing. lol --- sam


Good for you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is Darlington close to you?
> Seems there are trains everywhere in the U.K. Is it expensive?
> 
> I just took some photo of our lovely white stuffÃ°ÂÂÂThe trees are pretty but I imagine lots of broken branches


It does look pretty but I don't want to see it up close.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope all of you down under are having a Happy Easter. It's still Saturday here and it's raining. It was such a beautiful day yesterday and today is the pits. Too bad because the kids are out hunting for Easter eggs today. Hopefully tomorrow will be a nicer day.


Not yet daylight Sunday Liz, but at least it is not raining!

And thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was just reading on last weeks ktp all the suggestions for liz's 'rug' problem - one of the last suggestions was to have a friend with a pobox accept the check and have a friend drive liz to the meeting so they couldn't take her license number. i'm not knocking the suggestion - please believe me on that. there were many other suggestions. it just struck me - why are we doing this? what has society turned into that we cannot accept someone we don't know wanting to buy something of ours without us gong into panic mode because we don't know this person. i would be apprehensive to have strangers to my house. there was a time though when that would not have bothered us so much. what is happening to us that we are so afraid of anything out of the ordinary. i find it very sad. --- sam


You're so right, Sam. We used to leave our doors open and never worried about theft. A very different story today. This person hasn't replied to my email so I'm thinking that's the end of it. I have taken the rug off the site. I did advertise my DH's watch on Kijiji and received an offer from a gentleman from Toronto. We talked on the phone and I felt quite comfortable having him come to the house. One other time, I met an individual at a local coffee shop. We are concerned here because a local man advertised his pickup on Kijiji and 2 men came to take it for a test drive. They came after dark and unfortunately, the seller went with them on the test drive. He never came home. The 2 men murdered him. A sad state of affairs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been a five year plan/process with doing the patio out back first, then the front patio and landscaping and now the driveway. We poured new cement 10 years ago,but it cracked so we're hoping the bricks move with the ground or at least can be replaced more easily to keep it looking nice. I think we'll put in some flowering trees.


If your contractor puts the right base under the bricks, you should have no problem. With proper preparation, they won't move. We had our driveway done in interlocking brick and, unfortunately, the contractor didn't use the right screening . I can't remember what it's called. The bricks heaved and I kept getting weeds growing between them. On the other hand, our friends had their driveway done and it's been down for at least 30 years. They don't have any problems at all. Their contractor knew what he was doing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not yet daylight Sunday Liz, but at least it is not raining!
> 
> And thanks for the good wishes!


What time is it there? It's 1.17 pm here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I made a day-ahead potato casserole for dinner tomorrow and now I must be off to make a pumpkin pie. Back later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> way to go tami - taking it slow will help keep it off. --- sam


Thank you. Not trying because I know my will power! Non existent !


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're so right, Sam. We used to leave our doors open and never worried about theft. A very different story today. This person hasn't replied to my email so I'm thinking that's the end of it. I have taken the rug off the site. I did advertise my DH's watch on Kijiji and received an offer from a gentleman from Toronto. We talked on the phone and I felt quite comfortable having him come to the house. One other time, I met an individual at a local coffee shop. We are concerned here because a local man advertised his pickup on Kijiji and 2 men came to take it for a test drive. They came after dark and unfortunately, the seller went with them on the test drive. He never came home. The 2 men murdered him. A sad state of affairs.


How awful, Liz- it sounds like you have good reason to be concerned.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am supposed to be cleaning but don't want to. DS is coming on his way to work to move some furniture for me so I need to get some done. Then DH and I have to go to my aunt's' to do taxes after he gets home from work. I don't wanna!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What time is it there? It's 1.17 pm here.


Almost half past five, a.m., a very usual time of day for me to be up! I've already had my breakfast. MInd you I went to bed at 7 p.m., because I was feeling still rather washed out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is Darlington close to you?
> Seems there are trains everywhere in the U.K. Is it expensive?
> 
> I just took some photo of our lovely white stuffÃ°ÂÂÂThe trees are pretty but I imagine lots of broken branches


Darlington is a small town about 16 miles from me . It has a large train station you might know of it because it was part of the railway line that was built by Stephenson to run his first locomotive . Can get a train to almost anywhere from there . With a rail card and early bookings train costs can be quite reasonable


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Holy mackerel! Page 17 already. I am late to the tea table. In to say hi but am off to give blood and then meet up with Jack's son and family and one of my daughters. We planned to meet at Minnehaha Falls, a beautiful park in the middle of Minneapolis, but it's a rainy day, so will meet at the Minneapolis Institute of Arts, a truly wonderful place. Come visit Minneapolis!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like your yard will be lovely when finished.


It's shaping up. I'll post some photos later.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> the 40th is tough for a lot of people. --- sam


You are a cute one, Sam! Made me smile.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> If your contractor puts the right base under the bricks, you should have no problem. With proper preparation, they won't move. We had our driveway done in interlocking brick and, unfortunately, the contractor didn't use the right screening . I can't remember what it's called. The bricks heaved and I kept getting weeds growing between them. On the other hand, our friends had their driveway done and it's been down for at least 30 years. They don't have any problems at all. Their contractor knew what he was doing.


We've had the same contractor do it all. He's very good and the 5+ year old patio still looks brand new.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was just reading on last weeks ktp all the suggestions for liz's 'rug' problem - one of the last suggestions was to have a friend with a pobox accept the check and have a friend drive liz to the meeting so they couldn't take her license number. i'm not knocking the suggestion - please believe me on that. there were many other suggestions. it just struck me - why are we doing this? what has society turned into that we cannot accept someone we don't know wanting to buy something of ours without us gong into panic mode because we don't know this person. i would be apprehensive to have strangers to my house. there was a time though when that would not have bothered us so much. what is happening to us that we are so afraid of anything out of the ordinary. i find it very sad. --- sam


It certainly says something about how society has changed since we were kids. So much crime & so many scams now it's just crazy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would not be eating much cereal if that was all i had. wonder how he would feel about almond milk or something like that - coconut milk? --- sam


Knowing him, I'm sure he wouldn't even try it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the 40th is tough for a lot of people. --- sam


40 didn't bother me but 60 seems so old????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're so right, Sam. We used to leave our doors open and never worried about theft. A very different story today. This person hasn't replied to my email so I'm thinking that's the end of it. I have taken the rug off the site. I did advertise my DH's watch on Kijiji and received an offer from a gentleman from Toronto. We talked on the phone and I felt quite comfortable having him come to the house. One other time, I met an individual at a local coffee shop. We are concerned here because a local man advertised his pickup on Kijiji and 2 men came to take it for a test drive. They came after dark and unfortunately, the seller went with them on the test drive. He never came home. The 2 men murdered him. A sad state of affairs.


I saw that in the Wes, so sad for his family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I've got my house whipped back into shape, still waiting on DH to come home with the truck so I can go to town & get my cleaning done. He's out plowing snow just now. I guess I should get out & start shovelling the deck off so he doesn't think I left it for him.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're so right, Sam. We used to leave our doors open and never worried about theft. A very different story today. This person hasn't replied to my email so I'm thinking that's the end of it. I have taken the rug off the site. I did advertise my DH's watch on Kijiji and received an offer from a gentleman from Toronto. We talked on the phone and I felt quite comfortable having him come to the house. One other time, I met an individual at a local coffee shop. We are concerned here because a local man advertised his pickup on Kijiji and 2 men came to take it for a test drive. They came after dark and unfortunately, the seller went with them on the test drive. He never came home. The 2 men murdered him. A sad state of affairs.


Good heavens that is frightful. 
Took Maya for walk. Creosote bushes blooming. I think the daisies are desert daisies but I'm having word problems. Enjoy the color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good heavens that is frightful.
> Took Maya for walk. Creosote bushes blooming. I think the daisies are desert daisies but I'm having word problems. Enjoy the color.


It is sort of nice that you are getting your spring flowers as our days are closing in for winter. If we didn't have winter there would be no rejuvenation for spring, I guess. I would like spring or autumn all year, but maybe I would get tired of that too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Way to go, Tami! I lost about 20 lbs. before DD's wedding, and I have gained almost all of it back. I just totally lost control. Back on now, but it comes off so slowly, it is discouraging. But, I'm determined to get it off.

Julie, I hope you are getting better.

Jeanette, your home improvements sound wonderful. I hope you will show us some pictures soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Way to go, Tami! I lost about 20 lbs. before DD's wedding, and I have gained almost all of it back. I just totally lost control. Back on now, but it comes off so slowly, it is discouraging. But, I'm determined to get it off.
> 
> Julie, I hope you are getting better.
> 
> Jeanette, your home improvements sound wonderful. I hope you will show us some pictures soon.


Thanks Pammie! Part of what has been happening is a very acid stomach, it is subsiding a little- tomorrow I must go on a hunt for Goat's Cheese.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> i was just reading on last weeks ktp all the suggestions for liz's 'rug' problem - one of the last suggestions was to have a friend with a pobox accept the check and have a friend drive liz to the meeting so they couldn't take her license number. i'm not knocking the suggestion - please believe me on that. there were many other suggestions. it just struck me - why are we doing this? what has society turned into that we cannot accept someone we don't know wanting to buy something of ours without us gong into panic mode because we don't know this person. i would be apprehensive to have strangers to my house. there was a time though when that would not have bothered us so much. what is happening to us that we are so afraid of anything out of the ordinary. i find it very sad. --- sam


Was just thinking the same thing...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pammie! Part of what has been happening is a very acid stomach, it is subsiding a little- tomorrow I must go on a hunt for Goat's Cheese.


I hope you're fully recovered soon Julie. I'm off to my sons tomorrow for a barbecue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope you're fully recovered soon Julie. I'm off to my sons tomorrow for a barbecue.


Thank you Mary! Enjoy the barbecue! Is the weather getting better?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We have sun but still very cold strong winds.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Almost half past five, a.m., a very usual time of day for me to be up! I've already had my breakfast. MInd you I went to bed at 7 p.m., because I was feeling still rather washed out.


So you are 14 hours ahead of me. I hope you're feeling a little better by now. It seems to be hanging on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've had the same contractor do it all. He's very good and the 5+ year old patio still looks brand new.


That's good. It's nice to know that you can depend on someone to do the job properly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good heavens that is frightful.
> Took Maya for walk. Creosote bushes blooming. I think the daisies are desert daisies but I'm having word problems. Enjoy the color.


Pretty flowers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good heavens that is frightful.
> Took Maya for walk. Creosote bushes blooming. I think the daisies are desert daisies but I'm having word problems. Enjoy the color.


The creosote bushes were blooming beautifully while we were there. I think you are right about the desert daisies. We saw a few of those too. So pretty!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, lovely flowers, I'm glad you were feeling well enough to go for a walk.

I hope those down under are having a great Easter.

I just got home, got the church cleaned & the steps shovelled, OMG, my back is broken, that snow is so heavy. The streets in town are nearly impassable, so much slush & snowbanks & the good news is it's snowing again????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute bears Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, seems like most people who have lupus take ages to get a diagnosis
> Tami, congratulations on the weight loss
> I like eating Harvest Crunch- a granola type cereal mixed with yogurt but can't imagine it on other cereals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Santana &'the Doobie Brothers, Wow! Great music, I envy you.
> Hope your stomach is back to normal soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 15 April '17

What a gorgeous day - almost 70° with a nice breeze. It was nice to sit out on my porch. Gary, Ayden and Avery got the entire yard mowed this afternoon - looks very nice. They got done in time to shower and get ready for ball practice.

Heidi went shopping and then was going to meet her friend and go walking. They walk about four/five miles every evening. I think their mouths probably go as fast as their feet. Lol

I just ordered 2-1/2 yards of this material for Heidi to make me a shirt. Hopefully I will get it yet this summer - we will see. http://www.fabric.com/buy/0444106/timeless-treasures-color-me-cat-coloring-multi

Banoffee Pie

Ingredients

For the Caramel:

100g/3½oz unsalted butter
100g/3½oz caster sugar
400g/14fl oz can condensed milk
For the Banoffee Pie:
150g/5 oz digestive biscuits, crushed
75g/3oz butter, melted
3 large bananas, chopped
250ml/10½oz double cream, whipped until soft peaks form when the whisk is removed
Cocoa powder, for dusting

For the Caramel Sauce:

125g/4oz unsalted butter
125g/4oz soft light brown sugar
125ml/4fl oz coconut milk

Method

1. For the caramel, place the butter and sugar into a non-stick pan over a low heat, stirring until the butter melts and the sugar dissolves.

2. Add the condensed milk and slowly bring to the boil, stirring continuously, to make the caramel. As soon as the mixture has thickened and begins to smell like caramel, remove from the heat and allow to cool.

3. Meanwhile, for the banoffee pie, place the crushed biscuits into a bowl. Add the butter and mix well.

4. Transfer the mixture into a 10-inch cake tin. Press in so that the mixture is evenly packed into the base.

5. Add the chopped bananas to the caramel mixture and mix well, then spread over the biscuit base.

6. Place in the refrigerator for 30 minutes.

7. Remove from the fridge and spread the whipped cream evenly over the top of the banoffee layer. Dust with cocoa powder.

8. For the caramel sauce, place the butter, sugar, and coconut milk into a heavy-based pan over a medium heat. Bring to the boil and cook for 3-4 minutes, until it forms a thick, light golden-brown sauce.

9. To serve, cut out slices of the banoffee pie, place onto plates and pour some caramel sauce on.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=25161

VEGAN MUSHROOM STROGANOFF RECIPE

Ingredients

1 tablespoon coconut oil
1/2 yellow onion minced
1 1/2 teaspoons salt more or less to taste
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon parsley flakes
1 teaspoon Paprika
1 1/2 cups vegetable broth
1/4 cup almond milk
1/4 cup white wine
2 tablespoons cornstarch
2 (8 oz) packages sliced baby bella mushrooms
1/4 cup vegan cream cheese melted in the microwave

Instructions

1. In a large stockpot, melt oil over medium heat.

2. Once melted, add in onions and spices, and cook for 3-5 minutes, or until onions start to soften. 3. Stir regularly to prevent burning.

3. Slowly whisk in broth, milk, and white wine.

4. Whisk in cornstarch.

5. Add in mushrooms and bring to a simmer.

6. Simmer for 8 minutes or until the mushrooms are looked to your liking.

7. Remove from heat and slowly stir in the melted cream cheese.

8. Taste and re-season, if necessary, and serve over pasta/potatoes/spaghetti squash!

http://showmetheyummy.com/vegan-mushroom-stroganoff-recipe/?tl_inbound=1&tl_target_all=1&tl_period_type=3&utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Vegan+Mushroom+Stroganoff+Recipe&utm_campaign=SMTY+Daily+RSS+Email

Samoa Cheesecake

Samoa Cheesecake starts with a coconut shortbread crust and is topped with whipped cream, toasted coconut, melted chocolate and gooey caramel.

AUTHOR: JAMIE | MYBAKINGADDICTION.COM
PREP TIME: 20 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 55-60 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 1 HR 20 MINUTES 
YIELD: 10 SERVINGS

Ingredients:

FOR THE CRUST

1 5.5-ounce package Pepperidge Farm Shortbread Cookies
1/2 cup shredded sweetened coconut
5 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted

FOR THE CHEESECAKE

32 ounces cream cheese, room temperature
1 cup granulated sugar
4 large eggs; room temperature
1/2 cup heavy cream
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract or vanilla bean paste
2 teaspoons coconut extract

FOR THE TOPPING

whipped cream
10 Samoa cookies, chopped
1/3 cup caramel sauce
1/3 cup semisweet chocolate chips, melted
1/3 cup toasted coconut

Directions:

Preheat oven to 325°F. Tightly wrap a 9-inch springform pan in two layers of heavy duty foil. This step prevents leaks when using a water bath. I also take the extra step of placing the foil wrapped spring form pan inside an oven bag while baking, but this is optional.

1. Place cookies and shredded coconut into a food processor and pulse until fine crumbs are formed. Add in the melted butter and pulse until it is fully incorporated into the cookie crumbs.

2. Press the crumb mixture into the bottom of the prepared pan. Bake for 8-10 minutes and cool completely on a wire rack.

3. Begin a kettle of water to boil for the water bath.

4. In the bowl of your stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, beat the cream cheese until smooth.

5. Add sugar and mix until combined. Scrape down the sides and bottom of the bowl and mix again before adding the eggs.

6. Add eggs, one at a time, fully incorporating each before adding the next. Make sure to scrape down the bowl in between each egg.

7. Add heavy cream and extracts, and mix until smooth.

8. Pour batter into prepared crust.

9. Place pan into a larger pan (I use a roasting pan) and pour boiling water into the larger pan until halfway up the side of the cheesecake pan.

10. Bake 55-65 minutes, the edges will appear to be set, but the center will still have some jiggle to it. At this point, turn off the oven, lay a piece of foil over the top of the cheesecake and leave the oven door cracked. Allow the cheesecake to rest in the cooling oven for one hour.

11. After one hour has passed, carefully remove the cheesecake from the water bath and place on a cooling rack to cool completely.

12. Once the cake is completely cooled, place it into the refrigerator for at least 8 hours.

13. Just before serving, top the cheesecake with whipped cream, chopped Samoa cookies, melted chocolate and toasted coconut.

NOTE:

• Make sure your cream cheese is at room temperature. It should be super soft before incorporating it with the other ingredients. I find that full fat cream cheese creates the best texture, so that's what I always recommend. It also doesn't hurt to have your eggs and heavy cream at room temperature as well.

• When you're ready to slice your chilled cheesecake. Dip your knife blade into hot water for about 30 seconds, then carefully wipe it dry with a towel.
This will heat the knife and allow it to glide through the cheesecake with ease, creating ultra-clean slices. Repeat this process for each slice.

http://www.mybakingaddiction.com/samoa-cheesecake/

Peach Pie

Every now and then we need a taste of summer in the month of April. I have found that one bag of frozen peaches at the store is a perfect size for one 9 inch pie. I almost always have discs of pie crust in the freezer which thaw quite quickly if set on the counter for half an hour or so.

Ingredients

Pie Crust (makes enough two double-crust pies)

5 cups flour
4 teaspoons brown sugar
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 pound lard
1 egg
1 tablespoon white vinegar
water

Directions

1. Measure the flour, brown sugar, salt, and baking powder into a large bowl. Cut in the lard with a pastry blender or two knives until the mixture is like large oatmeal.

2. Break the egg into a 1 cup measuring cup, and then beat the egg to break it up.

3. Add the vinegar to the measuring cup and then fill with water to the 1 cup line.

4. Slowly stir the egg mixture into the flour mixture with a fork until just combined.

5. Turn out onto a floured counter and knead a few times to bring it together into a ball.

6. Divide into four pieces, wrap them in plastic wrap and refrigerate them or freeze them. Use two pieces for this pie.

Peach Pie Filling

Ingredients

1 - 600-gram * bag of frozen peach slices (this would work out to about 5-6 cups) 
1/2 cup sugar
3 tablespoons tapioca

Directions

1. Stir together sugar, tapioca, and peaches.

2. Set aside while you roll out the pie pastry.

*approximately 22 ounces since I am not sure what size bag frozen peaches are in the US

To Assemble Pie

Preheat oven to 400 F.

1. Roll out one disc of pastry on a floured surface until it is large enough to hang over the sides of a 9-inch pie plate.

2. Fill with peach pie filling.

3. Roll out another disc of pastry and use a pizza wheel or pastry wheel to cut 1/2 inch strips for the lattice. Lay one strip horizontally, then one strip vertically over the pie and repeat, lifting and tucking strips underneath alternating to make latticework. Trim crust and turn under and flute the edges.

4. Wrap the edges of the pie with strips of foil to avoid crust edges from becoming too brown.

5. Bake for 15 minutes and then reduce oven temperature to 350 F and bake another 45 minutes to 1 hour or until the juices are bubbling in the center.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/peach-pie-made-with-bag-of-frozen.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Peach Mango Ham Steak

If you're still wondering what kind of meat you want to prepare for Easter and if you only have a few people to serve this is the perfect ham dish. It's easy, pretty and delicious! If you have more people to serve, buy more ham steaks and make extra sauce. This peach mango sauce can also be used over ice cream or in a crisp. So many possibilities.

Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 ham steak fully cooked...approx 1 1/2 lbs. It doesn't really matter if it's a little over or under that weight. The one I purchased was approx 1/2" thick.
1 can of sliced peaches (473 ml / 16 oz), drained. Reserve 1/2 cup syrup.
1 mango, peeled and cut into strips. I used a medium sized mango but it doesn't really matter.
1 tablespoon sugar
2 teaspoons cornstarch
1/8 teaspoon cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg (I use freshly grated, it is more flavorful.)
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1/2 cup orange juice

Directions

1. Grill ham steak just long enough to heat up and to give it nice grill marks. Cover and keep warm while preparing peach mango sauce.

2. In a medium size bowl (microwave safe) whisk together sugar, cornstarch, cinnamon, nutmeg, lemon juice, orange juice and reserved peach syrup.

3. Cook until thickened and smooth, approx 4 minutes, whisking frequently to prevent lumps.

4. Stir in peach and mango slices.

5. Pile on top of your ham steak, making sure you get some of the sauce as well. If you have extra serve at the table for those who would like more fruit.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/peach-mango-ham-steak.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

I hope all of you are enjoying the day/night wherever you are. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wait until 70 rolls around. rotflmao --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> 40 didn't bother me but 60 seems so old????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder what the men in my life would say to a day trip out to look for yarn shops . Could always leave them at home


Definitely leave them home- or at least send them to do something else while you look. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i could tolerate spring, summer and fall year around - forget winter. i wouldn't mind living where it was warm year around. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is sort of nice that you are getting your spring flowers as our days are closing in for winter. If we didn't have winter there would be no rejuvenation for spring, I guess. I would like spring or autumn all year, but maybe I would get tired of that too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute - the yarn is great for this time of year. love the rabbit. can we say chubby cheeks? --- sam



KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Seem to have lost touch with friends over the last few years as I have to plan round others when I can go out and my best friend here in England died just before Christmas. Had an unexplained illness was in the middle of tests when she got rushed into hospital and died on the operating table


How hard for everyone. And you had already had a very hard year


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> We have sun but still very cold strong winds.


I hope you have good shelter for your barbecue! Better sun than cloud!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So you are 14 hours ahead of me. I hope you're feeling a little better by now. It seems to be hanging on.


It's been the best part of 10 days, now. But things are gradually on the improve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, lovely flowers, I'm glad you were feeling well enough to go for a walk.
> 
> I hope those down under are having a great Easter.
> 
> I just got home, got the church cleaned & the steps shovelled, OMG, my back is broken, that snow is so heavy. The streets in town are nearly impassable, so much slush & snowbanks & the good news is it's snowing again????


Good you can find some humour in it Bonnie. Are your plants still all inside? or had you started putting them outside?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


Couldn't have a dead rabbit! Not for our Caitlin! They both look good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're so right, Sam. We used to leave our doors open and never worried about theft. A very different story today. This person hasn't replied to my email so I'm thinking that's the end of it. I have taken the rug off the site. I did advertise my DH's watch on Kijiji and received an offer from a gentleman from Toronto. We talked on the phone and I felt quite comfortable having him come to the house. One other time, I met an individual at a local coffee shop. We are concerned here because a local man advertised his pickup on Kijiji and 2 men came to take it for a test drive. They came after dark and unfortunately, the seller went with them on the test drive. He never came home. The 2 men murdered him. A sad state of affairs.


No wonder you are concerned.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wait until 70 rolls around. rotflmao --- sam


I did find 70 to be rather a punctuation point. (before that 30 took a lot of adjusting to)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i could tolerate spring, summer and fall year around - forget winter. i wouldn't mind living where it was warm year around. --- sam


I think I could delete much of summer, unlike you, Sam. At least in winter I can pile on my Ganseys!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Woodstocgranny! Pop in any time and you'll quickly become addicted to us and get to know us. We're a friendly family here and love it when our family grows. Join in any time and any conversation.


oneapril said:


> Glad to see you, Woodstockgranny!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Darlington is a small town about 16 miles from me . It has a large train station you might know of it because it was part of the railway line that was built by Stephenson to run his first locomotive . Can get a train to almost anywhere from there . With a rail card and early bookings train costs can be quite reasonable


I think I have photos of that station.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so tragic Sonja. My heartfelt condolences. You've had quite a bit of sadness the past few years.


Swedenme said:


> Was very sad . She was a lovely lady who fostered children for a lot of years then just last year she decided to work with disabled children said she was very happy and loved her new job then she got ill and within 3 month she died


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 40 didn't bother me but 60 seems so old????????


Whereas I was happy to turn 60. It just seemed like a milestone. And I got free public transport for most of the time
:sm02: not that it would help you even if it was around for you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

morning all, it's a lovely Easter Sunday morning, so I decided to commune with Nature and give one of the gardens out back a very overdue tidy up.
Results, tidy garden, aching back, and various other places. Might need a soak in the bath later with Epsom salts for painful areas, magnesium sulphate is very good for that situation. 
I got a good start to my jumper yesterday, with the denim blue,possum, merino, silk yarn I bought from Touch Yarns in South Island. It's so soft and nice to work with.
A bit of a challenge with cables front and back which haven't done for years, but am sure will get it figured out. 
I now need a coffee and hot cross bun to revive myself somewhat. Himself is in the man cave, blobbing out after his busy working week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good heavens that is frightful.
> Took Maya for walk. Creosote bushes blooming. I think the daisies are desert daisies but I'm having word problems. Enjoy the color.


Spring is a beautiful time isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


Looks lovely like this so I think your mistake turned out to be good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> morning all, it's a lovely Easter Sunday morning, so I decided to commune with Nature and give one of the gardens out back a very overdue tidy up.
> Results, tidy garden, aching back, and various other places. Might need a soak in the bath later with Epsom salts for painful areas, magnesium sulphate is very good for that situation.
> I got a good start to my jumper yesterday, with the denim blue,possum, merino, silk yarn I bought from Touch Yarns in South Island. It's so soft and nice to work with.
> A bit of a challenge with cables front and back which haven't done for years, but am sure will get it figured out.
> I now need a coffee and hot cross bun to revive myself somewhat. Himself is in the man cave, blobbing out after his busy working week.


Epsom salts sounds like a good remedy! Very warm for the time of year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did find 70 to be rather a punctuation point. (before that 30 took a lot of adjusting to)


My hardest was Maryanne turning 30!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

the flowers are beautiful Joy and such a contrast in the desert. Thank you for sharing them.


sassafras123 said:


> Good heavens that is frightful.
> Took Maya for walk. Creosote bushes blooming. I think the daisies are desert daisies but I'm having word problems. Enjoy the color.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to get up and start my Easter Sunday. Off to church and then another day just knitting etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful Kate and I love the little bunny.


KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the fabric for the shirt Sam. Tell Heidi she must get it made for you to wear at the KAP. Really like your taste in fabrics.


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Saturday 15 April '17
> 
> What a gorgeous day - almost 70° with a nice breeze. It was nice to sit out on my porch. Gary, Ayden and Avery got the entire yard mowed this afternoon - looks very nice. They got done in time to shower and get ready for ball practice.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, what is special about goat cheese?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, sweet! Love sweater and bunny very cute.
Bonnie, Tami and Liz, thank you.
Tami, glad you got to see creosote bloom, they have been looking like they are dying from several,years of drought.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, what is special about goat cheese?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goat_cheese

Check it out here. In US more expensive and much tarter than our cottage cheese and mild cheddar. Hope it helps your stomach Julie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Spring is a beautiful time isn't it?


 ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, sweet! Love sweater and bunny very cute.
> Bonnie, Tami and Liz, thank you.
> Tami, glad you got to see creosote bloom, they have been looking like they are dying from several,years of drought.


Kate, sorry, missed your avatar and assumed it was Mel's knitting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful Crocheted blankets and there is even one of a handbag. They look as if they have been knitted but they are crocheted.

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-patterns-look-like-knitting?omhide=true


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


What a lovely set.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Saturday 15 April '17
> 
> What a gorgeous day - almost 70° with a nice breeze. It was nice to sit out on my porch. Gary, Ayden and Avery got the entire yard mowed this afternoon - looks very nice. They got done in time to shower and get ready for ball practice.
> 
> ...


Wow, that shirt will be spectacular. You'll certainly stand out. The cheese cake and peach pie sound soooo good. I'll have to save those for the summer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's been the best part of 10 days, now. But things are gradually on the improve.


Did you eat something that was tainted or did you pick up a virus? Glad that you're improving though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> My hardest was Maryanne turning 30!


I have a number of friends adjusting to their oldest being 50! That does seem to be a major milestone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, what is special about goat cheese?


The doctor says it has an enzyme not present in Cow's milk that helps set the gut to rights. My doctor is from Azer Baijan but I have no idea if that has anything to do with the price of fish. He trained 7 years in Aberdeen, Scotland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goat_cheese
> 
> Check it out here. In US more expensive and much tarter than our cottage cheese and mild cheddar. Hope it helps your stomach Julie.


Our's is definitely more expensive, and I am not at all sure that the local Supermarket will stock it- although I have at last located where the tofu is on the shelves.
That was interesting to read, Joyce!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did you eat something that was tainted or did you pick up a virus? Glad that you're improving though.


I think it may have been something to do with the leeks I had treated myself to. My fridge is very small, and they had been sitting in the pan, but only through the day. But it had got up to 23*C.. I have bought several more containers so I can fit more into the fridge. Also am getting things into the freezer rather than taking the risk of having them at room temperature. My freezer boxes were one of the casualties of my trip to Samoa in 2011, and with one thing and another I had been slow to replace them. My stomach is definitely more acid than normal.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good heavens that is frightful.
> Took Maya for walk. Creosote bushes blooming. I think the daisies are desert daisies but I'm having word problems. Enjoy the color.


Beautiful flowers!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


Very cute! I like the color and precious bunny!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wow, Nicho...what a concert! I bet it brought back your youth! It is hard for me to accept all this aging...aren't we still 20-somethings!? :sm02:


It sure did! And yes, like you, I am sure I feel in my 30's inside, just that my body begs to differ!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, lovely fabric!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you nicho - such good news of you getting out and about with no pain. Easter greetings to you and your husband, --- sam


Thanks Sam and Easter greetings right back to you. Bunny dropped off some eggs for DH and DS and for me a lovely bunch of pink and white roses. All good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not quite yet, sorry if I confused you. It is 2.15 in the afternoon of Saturday still.


No, you didn't confuse me, but I figured you'd be into Sunday before I got back on here. :sm02:

I've had a busy day, I got David breakfast fixed so he could go fishing, Marla and I ran to the bakery to pick up the hot cross buns that we ordered but can't eat so they gave us frozen ones so we could just pop them back in the freezer then pull them out one at a time when we can have them, lol. Transplanted all the starts, then started my herbs, lettuces, and flowers, then got the kitchen cleaned, baked David a pineapple upside down cake, and made mini meatloaves for dinner. I used brown rice instead of crackers or bread crumbs for the filler since I can't have them. I told David that I'm off duty for the rest of the night. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, you must be a cousin to the energizer bunny!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've decided to be sensible and figure out one at a time , so as I think I've now got the leaf pannel changed I will finish the yellow dress that is if I can stop itching allergies have kicked in bright and early this morning can't decide which to itch first eyes , ears , nose or throat even my head is itching


My allergies were off the chart this morning also, thankfully they subsided by about noon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> The band is amazing, all of them, but the drummers are unreal. Apparently Carlos is married to the only female member of the band. Only a little thing but boy, can she play those drums. I bet her arms are sore after a concert!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That weight loss is good because you haven't on that for long have you?
> It does help once you have the right food in the house doesn't it? Are you feeling any better on it?


It's been 9 days, so not bad at all. 
Yes, it does help, I've just sent Christopher home with somethings that I can't have because David won't eat them and I don't want them sitting here. I am feeling better, I have a lot more energy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Usually she likes sultanas- but the ones I offered aren't very nice so I suspect she remembered (she didn't eat any Friday so it wasn't that).


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, you didn't confuse me, but I figured you'd be into Sunday before I got back on here. :sm02:
> 
> I've had a busy day, I got David breakfast fixed so he could go fishing, Marla and I ran to the bakery to pick up the hot cross buns that we ordered but can't eat so they gave us frozen ones so we could just pop them back in the freezer then pull them out one at a time when we can have them, lol. Transplanted all the starts, then started my herbs, lettuces, and flowers, then got the kitchen cleaned, baked David a pineapple upside down cake, and made mini meatloaves for dinner. I used brown rice instead of crackers or bread crumbs for the filler since I can't have them. I told David that I'm off duty for the rest of the night. lol


Wow, you are a whirlwind of activity..I am jealous. I did stand in line at the bakery to pick up my order of 2 doz Parkerhouse rolls. It was a huge line, took 45 minutes to get to the cash register, also saw the hot cross buns but didn't get any. Glad David got to go fishing. That is a rejuvenating past time. Have the wash done, last of the clothes trying to dry on the line. The young man who did my garden has come and put the first coat of sealant on the used brick on the lower half of my home. We are hoping that will help it not to deteriorate so fast as it is not only used, but not fired. Looks good on the home but will not last unless we protect it. Ham for tomorrow is thawing in the fridge and I have finished a Betty Crocker coconut cake from scratch, just needs to be frosted in the morning.
Prayers for those in sorrow and pain. Wishing healing thoughts to those suffering. Happy Easter to all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on right now. Still have a week and a half in the sling. Have been spending most of my time knitting on baby blanket and watching the Doctor marathon on TV. Blanket is about 2/3 done. Supposed to have 54 repeats of pattern, have 35 done, will probably only do 50 though.


The blanket is beautiful. Hoping you are feeling better.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been busy knitting, shopping, working etc. I stopped by Bella's home today to drop off a few things for Easter. Some of the items will be held for later in the week. Bella and parents will be going to the hospital on Wednesday so Bella can undergo surgery on Thursday. She will have several things done. I think she is getting a double line put in because her veins are shot. The parents are hoping to return home on the weekend. I am hoping things will go well for them. I had gifted a couple of cross stitch patterns to be stitched. The mom said that she might keep one of them for herself. I told her that I would be delighted if she did. I also gave her some Easter kitchen towels. Just trying to brighten up their day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Easter to those who are already celebrating and for those who will be tomorrow. We will do ham, potatoes, green beans and crock pot stuffing. My DH and older son will be playing brass instruments for both services tomorrow so they will be at church for 6 hours. It is a long day for them.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so impressed by all of you busy worker bees! I think my cutoff of the caffeine in cokes has made me listless. I'm drinking tea, so I need to check the difference in caffeine between the two to see if I am correct! 

I hope everyone that had Easter today had a wonderful time. Tomorrow is Easter for a lot of us, so Happy Easter early! I'm having lunch with friends. 
DD will be home tomorrow after a wedding trip for one of her college roommates in Austin. DS and family went to see my aunt, so I have had a quiet day.

I'm watching the Rangers and Mariners, but may go on to bed. It is 0-0 in the 6th inning, so not a very exciting game.

In 22 days, I will be heading for London! I am so excited! But before that, I will have company for the next 2 weekends. Next weekend, DS and family are coming for other GS's birthday and choir performance for his two sisters. The second weekend, I will have only the boys. I so enjoy them, but they do tire me out!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, you are our 2nd energizer bunny.
I just felt lucky to walk Maya. Paying for it with exhaustion and pain. I read with Lupus ultraviolet light exacerbares lupus and you should use sunscreen but I grew up not using sunscreen so will have to put a tube in my fanny PAC, bathroom, car so if I forget I can put some on. I never realized that lupus was sooooo much worse than FM.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen thank you. I'm enjoying the flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am so impressed by all of you busy worker bees! I think my cutoff of the caffeine in cokes has made me listless. I'm drinking tea, so I need to check the difference in caffeine between the two to see if I am correct!
> 
> I hope everyone that had Easter today had a wonderful time. Tomorrow is Easter for a lot of us, so Happy Easter early! I'm having lunch with friends.
> DD will be home tomorrow after a wedding trip for one of her college roommates in Austin. DS and family went to see my aunt, so I have had a quiet day.
> ...


Lucky you, going to London!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Great thread!


Welcome to the tea table, hope to see you again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder what the men in my life would say to a day trip out to look for yarn shops . Could always leave them at home


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Seem to have lost touch with friends over the last few years as I have to plan round others when I can go out and my best friend here in England died just before Christmas. Had an unexplained illness was in the middle of tests when she got rushed into hospital and died on the operating table


That's so hard.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am so impressed by all of you busy worker bees! I think my cutoff of the caffeine in cokes has made me listless. I'm drinking tea, so I need to check the difference in caffeine between the two to see if I am correct!
> 
> I hope everyone that had Easter today had a wonderful time. Tomorrow is Easter for a lot of us, so Happy Easter early! I'm having lunch with friends.
> DD will be home tomorrow after a wedding trip for one of her college roommates in Austin. DS and family went to see my aunt, so I have had a quiet day.
> ...


I would be excited to be going to London s well- great place!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good heavens that is frightful.
> Took Maya for walk. Creosote bushes blooming. I think the daisies are desert daisies but I'm having word problems. Enjoy the color.


Those are so pretty.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy Easter Sam. ????
Karena


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


Both are so cute! You certainly wouldn't want to give her a dead rabbit! LOL!


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Regardless of what time of day or what day it is at your house, may I wish all of you who are Christians a beautiful Easter--and the rest of you an equally lovely day! I know I haven't been posting enough so you would know, but I almost always get the KTP pages read and am very interested in what you are all doing. My sciatica is acting up, and adding it to a busy Holy Week means my energy level is really low. But I'm still here, and still plugging along, albeit a little slower than I could wish. On the plus side, I made two batches of lemon curd yesterday and baked a *scratch* lemon cake today (to be glazed tomorrow after church and taken to my Easter hosts' in the afternoon). I wish you all balmy breezes and sunshine Sunday, regardless of whether it's a lovely spring day or an autumn one. And should you be lucky enough to have a chocolate bunny, enjoy it too! Flo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


Nice top & I love the little bunny


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Saturday 15 April '17
> 
> What a gorgeous day - almost 70° with a nice breeze. It was nice to sit out on my porch. Gary, Ayden and Avery got the entire yard mowed this afternoon - looks very nice. They got done in time to shower and get ready for ball practice.
> 
> ...


That fabric should make a great shirt. Great minds think alike, I've had this open for a few days trying to tell myself I don't need it but think it would be great in a kids quilt

https://www.fabric.com/buy/0347714/timeless-treasures-packed-cats-black


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good you can find some humour in it Bonnie. Are your plants still all inside? or had you started putting them outside?


Still inside, I don't even try them outside until after the first week of May, I will then move them to my greenhouse & leave the door open in the daytime. Can't set them out until about May 20th, except maybe a few in my planter against the south side of the house


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, you must be a cousin to the energizer bunny!


LOL! I'm tired now for sure, but it really needed done.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


So cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, you are a whirlwind of activity..I am jealous. I did stand in line at the bakery to pick up my order of 2 doz Parkerhouse rolls. It was a huge line, took 45 minutes to get to the cash register, also saw the hot cross buns but didn't get any. Glad David got to go fishing. That is a rejuvenating past time. Have the wash done, last of the clothes trying to dry on the line. The young man who did my garden has come and put the first coat of sealant on the used brick on the lower half of my home. We are hoping that will help it not to deteriorate so fast as it is not only used, but not fired. Looks good on the home but will not last unless we protect it. Ham for tomorrow is thawing in the fridge and I have finished a Betty Crocker coconut cake from scratch, just needs to be frosted in the morning.
> Prayers for those in sorrow and pain. Wishing healing thoughts to those suffering. Happy Easter to all.


That's a long line, you know it's a great bakery if you stand in line for a good amount of time. 
Lol! David fishes any day that it's not to windy to cast or too wet. 
Hope that the sealant does the job and the brick lasts for a long time. 
We have to go to a brunch with my cousins tomorrow morning at the moose lodge, then I don't know what I'm doing for dinner other than chicken, but I'll figure it out, David will have pineapple upside down cake left from tonight for dessert tomorrow night, I'll have a rice cake with peanut butter and honey probably. lol Your coconut cake sounds fantastic though, I love coconut cake. 
Happy Easter!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam and Bonnie, I've looked at both those fabrics (and then some) the last few days. No, I'm not buying any but I got an email from the site that pulled me in to look. 

I finished one purse--changed a couple things and made another that I like much better. I'm going to undo the first and redo it with the changes. I know, I need pictures! In between, I made deviled eggs, a chocolate cake, and dinner rolls for tomorrow and homemade pizza for supper. The pizza hit the spot! Loads of veggies on it. I ate too much. Heh.

Not surprisingly, I'm tired.

Wishing all a blessed day/night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Regardless of what time of day or what day it is at your house, may I wish all of you who are Christians a beautiful Easter--and the rest of you an equally lovely day! I know I haven't been posting enough so you would know, but I almost always get the KTP pages read and am very interested in what you are all doing. My sciatica is acting up, and adding it to a busy Holy Week means my energy level is really low. But I'm still here, and still plugging along, albeit a little slower than I could wish. On the plus side, I made two batches of lemon curd yesterday and baked a *scratch* lemon cake today (to be glazed tomorrow after church and taken to my Easter hosts' in the afternoon). I wish you all balmy breezes and sunshine Sunday, regardless of whether it's a lovely spring day or an autumn one. And should you be lucky enough to have a chocolate bunny, enjoy it too! Flo


God to hear from you Flo, I'm glad you've just been too busy to chat with us. Hope the sciatica eases, I have some yoga stretches that help a lot with it.
Have a Happy Easter


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My allergies were off the chart this morning also, thankfully they subsided by about noon.


Sorry to hear that KayeJo, I've been having itching after consuming Easter buns and chocolate bunnies, but have discovered that eating guavas, and their juice counteracts the itching quite well. They have a component besides vitamin C, called quercetin, which stops the histamine which makes the itching happen.
I did some search online and found it very interesting. Also did acupuncture and think it helped too. Sugary things are my itch provoking problem. So hard to resist at Easter time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been busy knitting, shopping, working etc. I stopped by Bella's home today to drop off a few things for Easter. Some of the items will be held for later in the week. Bella and parents will be going to the hospital on Wednesday so Bella can undergo surgery on Thursday. She will have several things done. I think she is getting a double line put in because her veins are shot. The parents are hoping to return home on the weekend. I am hoping things will go well for them. I had gifted a couple of cross stitch patterns to be stitched. The mom said that she might keep one of them for herself. I told her that I would be delighted if she did. I also gave her some Easter kitchen towels. Just trying to brighten up their day.


Poor kid, she's had way to many surgeries and things in her short life. I can't even begin to imagine what her parents go through every time that she goes into surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, you are our 2nd energizer bunny.
> I just felt lucky to walk Maya. Paying for it with exhaustion and pain. I read with Lupus ultraviolet light exacerbares lupus and you should use sunscreen but I grew up not using sunscreen so will have to put a tube in my fanny PAC, bathroom, car so if I forget I can put some on. I never realized that lupus was sooooo much worse than FM.


Marla's mom has had Lupus for years, she seems to be doing quite well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, I'm looking forward to seeing your bags. BTW, I tagged you on Facebook with a bunny quilt that's amazing, n case you want to start another project????

I'm watching Saturday Night Live, OMG, it's hilarious tonight

I better get off to bed, we are going to DHs cousins for supper tomorrow night, I said I'd make buns so have that to do in the morning & will also take a pot of honeyed beets, I found lots in the freezer when I cleaned it this week.
I will have a meal next weekend or the one after for my family, whatever works for everyone since both sons were working this weekend & my sister is having her inlaws 
We are still getting light snow but not piling up like it was, thank goodness.
DS called & said they now have 2.5 feet up where he works & it's still coming down????This is getting crazy. Me of our neighbors had an auction sale today, DH said things sold OK but very few people there, I guess online bidding helps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Regardless of what time of day or what day it is at your house, may I wish all of you who are Christians a beautiful Easter--and the rest of you an equally lovely day! I know I haven't been posting enough so you would know, but I almost always get the KTP pages read and am very interested in what you are all doing. My sciatica is acting up, and adding it to a busy Holy Week means my energy level is really low. But I'm still here, and still plugging along, albeit a little slower than I could wish. On the plus side, I made two batches of lemon curd yesterday and baked a *scratch* lemon cake today (to be glazed tomorrow after church and taken to my Easter hosts' in the afternoon). I wish you all balmy breezes and sunshine Sunday, regardless of whether it's a lovely spring day or an autumn one. And should you be lucky enough to have a chocolate bunny, enjoy it too! Flo


Great to see you, hope you have a great Easter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sorry to hear that KayeJo, I've been having itching after consuming Easter buns and chocolate bunnies, but have discovered that eating guavas, and their juice counteracts the itching quite well. They have a component besides vitamin C, called quercetin, which stops the histamine which makes the itching happen.
> I did some search online and found it very interesting. Also did acupuncture and think it helped too. Sugary things are my itch provoking problem. So hard to resist at Easter time!


Thankfully a good cup of coffee usually takes care of it. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Easter to all- Easter now for almost all of us. As we remember what for many of us here on KP is the most important event in history. And a great weekend for those don't celebrate Easter- especially those of us who get an extra long weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That fabric should make a great shirt. Great minds think alike, I've had this open for a few days trying to tell myself I don't need it but think it would be great in a kids quilt
> 
> https://www.fabric.com/buy/0347714/timeless-treasures-packed-cats-black


I must admit that to me (who can be conservative-well other than my socks) that a quilt seems a good use of this material.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


Cute! Happy Easter!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, sweet! Love sweater and bunny very cute.
> Bonnie, Tami and Liz, thank you.
> Tami, glad you got to see creosote bloom, they have been looking like they are dying from several,years of drought.


They were beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still inside, I don't even try them outside until after the first week of May, I will then move them to my greenhouse & leave the door open in the daytime. Can't set them out until about May 20th, except maybe a few in my planter against the south side of the house


Judging by what has happened in your world this last day or two, that sounds very wise!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, I just finished dying two dozen eggs for Easter. Even I don't have any little kids I still dye eggs every year. Tonight DH was helping me and accidently upset a container of green dye in my lap. I guess he was trying to make an Easter egg out of me! LOL This afternoon we made potato salad and macaroni salad for tomorrow's dinner. We will also have ham, asparagus, and pickled beets, and walnut and poppy seed kolache cookies for dessert. I miss going to church for Easter services, but our church does not have a good handicapped entrance, so it is difficult. So ir will be a quiet day with just DH, MIL and me. May you all have a blessed Easter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


The top is gorgeous Kate love the colours . I like the rabbit overstuffed it looks nice and sturdy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Saturday 15 April '17
> 
> What a gorgeous day - almost 70° with a nice breeze. It was nice to sit out on my porch. Gary, Ayden and Avery got the entire yard mowed this afternoon - looks very nice. They got done in time to shower and get ready for ball practice.
> 
> ...


Wow Sam that will be some shirt


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so tragic Sonja. My heartfelt condolences. You've had quite a bit of sadness the past few years.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope all who already had Easter had a lovely one and to those celebrating today, Happy Easter. 

We took the grandchildren out to see a movie and dinner. Had a lovely time and can't get over how they carry on such great conversations. Sat next to our 10 yr. old DGD and she really picked up on some key thing in the movie that I didn't. Was quite impressed with her intelligence. I'm feeling so short with the DGS's around though. They are now towering over DH too. How did that happen.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I think I have photos of that station.


It s a grade I I listed building and looks lovely , especially when you are inside and you look up , all the old Victorian iron work ,


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

jonibee said:


> My hubby goes to a podiatrist to have his toe nails clipped as he has health problems which prevent him from bending over ..If you have a health related problem which prevents you from being able to do this Medicare will pay for it...check into this to be sure that you would be covered...


n

On one of our latest visits to the podiatrist, we were told that Medicare no longer covered toe nail clipping for diabetics. DH has been going for years so this was a surprise to us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> No, you didn't confuse me, but I figured you'd be into Sunday before I got back on here. :sm02:
> 
> I've had a busy day, I got David breakfast fixed so he could go fishing, Marla and I ran to the bakery to pick up the hot cross buns that we ordered but can't eat so they gave us frozen ones so we could just pop them back in the freezer then pull them out one at a time when we can have them, lol. Transplanted all the starts, then started my herbs, lettuces, and flowers, then got the kitchen cleaned, baked David a pineapple upside down cake, and made mini meatloaves for dinner. I used brown rice instead of crackers or bread crumbs for the filler since I can't have them. I told David that I'm off duty for the rest of the night. lol


Kitchen closes at 6 here that's when chief cook and dishwasher goes off duty , and she is not a happy person if she finds any unwashed dishes the next morning ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> My allergies were off the chart this morning also, thankfully they subsided by about noon.


Mine seem to be at the worst on the morning


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Easter to all. Just getting ready to go out to the stall that sells shellfish for tonight's barbecue . See you later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks lovely like this so I think your mistake turned out to be good.


Although because you knit it on 4 pins you should have seen me trying to stuff the body through one small ankle hole! Then knitting a hand which only had 12 stitches with the rest of the stuffed toy dangling was challenging too! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> My hardest was Maryanne turning 30!


My "baby" just turned 36 last week! :sm06: :sm05:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, I just finished dying two dozen eggs for Easter. Even I don't have any little kids I still dye eggs every year. Tonight DH was helping me and accidently upset a container of green dye in my lap. I guess he was trying to make an Easter egg out of me! LOL This afternoon we made potato salad and macaroni salad for tomorrow's dinner. We will also have ham, asparagus, and pickled beets, and walnut and poppy seed kolache cookies for dessert. I miss going to church for Easter services, but our church does not have a good handicapped entrance, so it is difficult. So ir will be a quiet day with just DH, MIL and me. May you all have a blessed Easter.


Good thing you could see the funny side! I am sorry access to your church is not good- happens with a lot of older buildings. 
Happy Easter to all who are going into Sunday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope all who already had Easter had a lovely one and to those celebrating today, Happy Easter.
> 
> We took the grandchildren out to see a movie and dinner. Had a lovely time and can't get over how they carry on such great conversations. Sat next to our 10 yr. old DGD and she really picked up on some key thing in the movie that I didn't. Was quite impressed with her intelligence. I'm feeling so short with the DGS's around though. They are now towering over DH too. How did that happen.
> 
> Hugs to all.


I have no idea how tall my grandchildren are- you are lucky they are such a big part of your life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kitchen closes at 6 here that's when chief cook and dishwasher goes off duty , and she is not a happy person if she finds any unwashed dishes the next morning ????


LOL! :sm24: Personally I can blame only the occupant! Ringo has dishes but not up on the bench!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Easter to all. Just getting ready to go out to the stall that sells shellfish for tonight's barbecue . See you later.


Happy Easter, Mary! And all else for whom it is Sunday.

I hope you enjoy the shellfish- they should be a fast cook I would think.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Regardless of what time of day or what day it is at your house, may I wish all of you who are Christians a beautiful Easter--and the rest of you an equally lovely day! I know I haven't been posting enough so you would know, but I almost always get the KTP pages read and am very interested in what you are all doing. My sciatica is acting up, and adding it to a busy Holy Week means my energy level is really low. But I'm still here, and still plugging along, albeit a little slower than I could wish. On the plus side, I made two batches of lemon curd yesterday and baked a *scratch* lemon cake today (to be glazed tomorrow after church and taken to my Easter hosts' in the afternoon). I wish you all balmy breezes and sunshine Sunday, regardless of whether it's a lovely spring day or an autumn one. And should you be lucky enough to have a chocolate bunny, enjoy it too! Flo


Thank you Flo and a very happy Easter to you too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wishing everyone a very happy Easter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Although because you knit it on 4 pins you should have seen me trying to stuff the body through one small ankle hole! Then knitting a hand which only had 12 stitches with the rest of the stuffed toy dangling was challenging too! :sm16: :sm09:


Sounds like it would have been fun to watch! Worth the hassles- as long as she likes it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've got ads for all sorts of fabrics coming up on KP- including your Cats Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Happy Easter to all. Just getting ready to go out to the stall that sells shellfish for tonight's barbecue . See you later.


Happy Easter to you too Mary


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Oh Sonja, I am sorry. You have had hard losses. Hugs and prayers for you, Friend.


From me too....... Big hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, I don't know how I got so old???? & my next birthday is going to be particularly painful????????


I gather the next one is a biggie. Nah it's only a number. LOL. And you are only as old as you feel.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I'm looking forward to seeing your bags. BTW, I tagged you on Facebook with a bunny quilt that's amazing, n case you want to start another project????
> 
> I'm watching Saturday Night Live, OMG, it's hilarious tonight
> 
> ...


Hope you have a nice at DHs cousins and that this is definitely the last of the snow


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i was just reading on last weeks ktp all the suggestions for liz's 'rug' problem - one of the last suggestions was to have a friend with a pobox accept the check and have a friend drive liz to the meeting so they couldn't take her license number. i'm not knocking the suggestion - please believe me on that. there were many other suggestions. it just struck me - why are we doing this? what has society turned into that we cannot accept someone we don't know wanting to buy something of ours without us gong into panic mode because we don't know this person. i would be apprehensive to have strangers to my house. there was a time though when that would not have bothered us so much. what is happening to us that we are so afraid of anything out of the ordinary. i find it very sad. --- sam


I agree Sam, it is very sad indeed. It is even getting that people are too frightened to step in and help a stranger just in case there is an ultereal motive. 
I wonder what the world and society will be like by the time this next generation grow up.... it scares me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, I just finished dying two dozen eggs for Easter. Even I don't have any little kids I still dye eggs every year. Tonight DH was helping me and accidently upset a container of green dye in my lap. I guess he was trying to make an Easter egg out of me! LOL This afternoon we made potato salad and macaroni salad for tomorrow's dinner. We will also have ham, asparagus, and pickled beets, and walnut and poppy seed kolache cookies for dessert. I miss going to church for Easter services, but our church does not have a good handicapped entrance, so it is difficult. So ir will be a quiet day with just DH, MIL and me. May you all have a blessed Easter.


Shame you can't get to church , have they no service doors they could open to let people in . Here it's the law that all public places have to have easy access for wheelchairs 
Love potatoe salad especially with thin slices of roast beef used to make it all the time for my younger brother and I when we were teenagers . Only one who eats it now which is OK more for me :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope all who already had Easter had a lovely one and to those celebrating today, Happy Easter.
> 
> We took the grandchildren out to see a movie and dinner. Had a lovely time and can't get over how they carry on such great conversations. Sat next to our 10 yr. old DGD and she really picked up on some key thing in the movie that I didn't. Was quite impressed with her intelligence. I'm feeling so short with the DGS's around though. They are now towering over DH too. How did that happen.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Sounds like you all had a lovely time


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well it is Easter Sunday here already.

Tried and failed with making chocolate eggs (much cheaper than buying eggs, if it works) so am giving crochet eggs with chocolate hearts to family. Have crochet eggs for neighbours 

:sm01: 

All eggs were received happily. It was discovered they made great stress balls and I also pointed out cat toys (they have 2adult cats and 4newborn kittens, for now)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> If I had to eat cereal at all, it would be either Rice Krispies or Cheerios plain! Yuck to milk, period.


Nutri-grain is yummy dry as well


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Shame you can't get to church , have they no service doors they could open to let people in . Here it's the law that all public places have to have easy access for wheelchairs
> Love potatoe salad especially with thin slices of roast beef used to make it all the time for my younger brother and I when we were teenagers . Only one who eats it now which is OK more for me :sm02:


Sorry to learn that you've lost contact with your old friends for reasons beyond your control. I agree that potato salad is delicious. 
A lot of older buildings are still inaccessible to wheelchair users, sometimes due to lack of space and sometimes, as in the case of a church I attended meetings at, conservationists. They wouldn't allow the necessary alterations inside. It can get stupidly over complicated at times.
The local cafe was open so we had our Sunday breakfast then got the shellfish. Chris has taken it with him and brought me an Easter egg. I've not had one since I was a child. So I'm now doing some laundry and persuading myself to resist temptation till after the barbecue! Wish me luck with that!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I hope all of you down under are having a Happy Easter. It's still Saturday here and it's raining. It was such a beautiful day yesterday and today is the pits. Too bad because the kids are out hunting for Easter eggs today. Hopefully tomorrow will be a nicer day.


Happy Easter everyone. We had a fine day around 20c. We all had a terrific time today. Lovely to have everyone together. And the same again tomorrow morning for Serena's Birthday.

And that reminds me...... Happy Birthday Margaret (Darrowil) for tomorrow. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> You're so right, Sam. We used to leave our doors open and never worried about theft. A very different story today. This person hasn't replied to my email so I'm thinking that's the end of it. I have taken the rug off the site. I did advertise my DH's watch on Kijiji and received an offer from a gentleman from Toronto. We talked on the phone and I felt quite comfortable having him come to the house. One other time, I met an individual at a local coffee shop. We are concerned here because a local man advertised his pickup on Kijiji and 2 men came to take it for a test drive. They came after dark and unfortunately, the seller went with them on the test drive. He never came home. The 2 men murdered him. A sad state of affairs.


Oh my Goodness, how awful! :sm06: :sm03:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I did that the other week, had to be really strict with myself as I was putting everything back in wardrobe


Got my shirt drawer done. Next will be tights and winter gear I will never wear. Have the jeans and shorts about right. Still to decide on skirts as I do wear them every now and then. My problem is I recently got given a stack from DM, most of which has been passed to a homeless aid organization. Of course, once wardrobe sorted, then I need to tackle 2 big bags of other clothes, most of which will be going as it either does not fit or is not to my taste. Then to decide about accessories that I have collected. I do love my scarves and wraps. But I do not need all that I have.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Beautiful Crocheted blankets and there is even one of a handbag. They look as if they have been knitted but they are crocheted.
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-patterns-look-like-knitting?omhide=true


Thank you for this. I'm going to order some of these when my son comes tomorrow to help me with some things as I've never ordered from etsy before. I think they're really intriguing patterns.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Shame you can't get to church , have they no service doors they could open to let people in . Here it's the law that all public places have to have easy access for wheelchairs
> Love potatoe salad especially with thin slices of roast beef used to make it all the time for my younger brother and I when we were teenagers . Only one who eats it now which is OK more for me :sm02:


The problem arises with older places- while all new public buildings have to be built that way but not all the old ones can be adapted.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Good heavens that is frightful.
> Took Maya for walk. Creosote bushes blooming. I think the daisies are desert daisies but I'm having word problems. Enjoy the color.


Very pretty, I love yellow flowers. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Easter everyone. We had a fine day around 20c. We all had a terrific time today. Lovely to have everyone together. And the same again tomorrow morning for Serena's Birthday.
> 
> And that reminds me...... Happy Birthday Margaret (Darrowil) for tomorrow. :sm11:


Thanks Cathy. And I was just thinking that I would say Happy Birthday to Serena as it is only just over 2 hours till her birthday-however I hope it will be many more hours before she is awake!).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


 :sm24: Very nice. And I really like the little rabbit. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks Cathy. And I was just thinking that I would say Happy Birthday to Serena as it is only just over 2 hours till her birthday-however I hope it will be many more hours before she is awake!).


Thanks, I told DD today PLEASE dont go into labour till after Serena's birthday! Fingers crossed. 11 days to due date and counting. She has "dropped" quite a bit.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


Sweet top! Your Little Lovey is darling! As with Lovey Blankies, the head will tend to be floppy and change positions as it's grabbed and loved by their little owners. :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> My hardest was Maryanne turning 30!


My DS turns 30 next year...... scary. I cant believe it. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I told DD today PLEASE dont go into labour till after Serena's birthday! Fingers crossed. 11 days to due date and counting. She has "dropped" quite a bit.


And with a second it usually means not long to go. How exciting though that she is so close now. Who is looking after Serena while she has the baby?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


Beautiful drawing. So nice to see Matthew at work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My DS turns 30 next year...... scary. I cant believe it. :sm19:


I wondered how Mum felt this time year as her eldest turned 60. Or how she feels when we occasionally organise to meet with us fitting it in to free travel times with our seniors cards.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


Wow; just wow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Mary Matthews drawing is great- love the caring look of the mother.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> No, you didn't confuse me, but I figured you'd be into Sunday before I got back on here. :sm02:
> 
> I've had a busy day, I got David breakfast fixed so he could go fishing, Marla and I ran to the bakery to pick up the hot cross buns that we ordered but can't eat so they gave us frozen ones so we could just pop them back in the freezer then pull them out one at a time when we can have them, lol. Transplanted all the starts, then started my herbs, lettuces, and flowers, then got the kitchen cleaned, baked David a pineapple upside down cake, and made mini meatloaves for dinner. I used brown rice instead of crackers or bread crumbs for the filler since I can't have them. I told David that I'm off duty for the rest of the night. lol


Golly you did have a busy day for sure. Happy Easter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sorry to learn that you've lost contact with your old friends for reasons beyond your control. I agree that potato salad is delicious.
> A lot of older buildings are still inaccessible to wheelchair users, sometimes due to lack of space and sometimes, as in the case of a church I attended meetings at, conservationists. They wouldn't allow the necessary alterations inside. It can get stupidly over complicated at times.
> The local cafe was open so we had our Sunday breakfast then got the shellfish. Chris has taken it with him and brought me an Easter egg. I've not had one since I was a child. So I'm now doing some laundry and persuading myself to resist temptation till after the barbecue! Wish me luck with that!


Thank you Mary it's hard losing best friends especially when 2 were my brother and sister but life has a way of going on . 
Here even the older churches have had ramp s built or maybe it's just the ones I see . I know one cafe had to close as there was no way it could make access easy , think there were about 30 steps to get into it . 
Can you hear the easter egg whispering eat me eat me ????
Hope you are having better weather than us for your barbecue here it can't make its mind up what it wants to do , one minute blue skies next minute it looks as if it wants to rain


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am so impressed by all of you busy worker bees! I think my cutoff of the caffeine in cokes has made me listless. I'm drinking tea, so I need to check the difference in caffeine between the two to see if I am correct!
> 
> I hope everyone that had Easter today had a wonderful time. Tomorrow is Easter for a lot of us, so Happy Easter early! I'm having lunch with friends.
> DD will be home tomorrow after a wedding trip for one of her college roommates in Austin. DS and family went to see my aunt, so I have had a quiet day.
> ...


Part of the listless feeling may be withdrawl from the coke. Was it regular or Diet Coke? If diet, it will be from the artificial sweeteners in it. They cause major health issues!

Happy Easter to you also. Enjoy your company the next 2 weekends. Our Indiana won their game yesterday. Don't remember the score.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


Happy Easter.
Matthew, the drawing is stunning.
Good to see the artist at work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Got my shirt drawer done. Next will be tights and winter gear I will never wear. Have the jeans and shorts about right. Still to decide on skirts as I do wear them every now and then. My problem is I recently got given a stack from DM, most of which has been passed to a homeless aid organization. Of course, once wardrobe sorted, then I need to tackle 2 big bags of other clothes, most of which will be going as it either does not fit or is not to my taste. Then to decide about accessories that I have collected. I do love my scarves and wraps. But I do not need all that I have.


Wow i think you have a lot more clothes than me . I'm happiest in jeans and a t/shirt , had to think if I even own a skirt and the answer is yes a denim one ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, you are our 2nd energizer bunny.
> I just felt lucky to walk Maya. Paying for it with exhaustion and pain. I read with Lupus ultraviolet light exacerbares lupus and you should use sunscreen but I grew up not using sunscreen so will have to put a tube in my fanny PAC, bathroom, car so if I forget I can put some on. I never realized that lupus was sooooo much worse than FM.


Sending you mental hugs so they won't hurt. I didn't know that about lupus. My cousin's wife has it. I did know it was worse than FM. She has the pain block thing done in her back every so often. Can't remember what it's called.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flokrejci said:


> Regardless of what time of day or what day it is at your house, may I wish all of you who are Christians a beautiful Easter--and the rest of you an equally lovely day! I know I haven't been posting enough so you would know, but I almost always get the KTP pages read and am very interested in what you are all doing. My sciatica is acting up, and adding it to a busy Holy Week means my energy level is really low. But I'm still here, and still plugging along, albeit a little slower than I could wish. On the plus side, I made two batches of lemon curd yesterday and baked a *scratch* lemon cake today (to be glazed tomorrow after church and taken to my Easter hosts' in the afternoon). I wish you all balmy breezes and sunshine Sunday, regardless of whether it's a lovely spring day or an autumn one. And should you be lucky enough to have a chocolate bunny, enjoy it too! Flo


Nice to hear from you again. I hope you have a lovely Easter too. Sorry to hear you energy level is low.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


I love it Matthew It's beautiful . Well done


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am up to page 27. (note to myself lol)

I better get to bed. I am tired from today. Playing, hunting eggs, cooking, cleaning up etc. And tomorrow we do it all again starting around 9am... 

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Regardless of what time of day or what day it is at your house, may I wish all of you who are Christians a beautiful Easter--and the rest of you an equally lovely day! I know I haven't been posting enough so you would know, but I almost always get the KTP pages read and am very interested in what you are all doing. My sciatica is acting up, and adding it to a busy Holy Week means my energy level is really low. But I'm still here, and still plugging along, albeit a little slower than I could wish. On the plus side, I made two batches of lemon curd yesterday and baked a *scratch* lemon cake today (to be glazed tomorrow after church and taken to my Easter hosts' in the afternoon). I wish you all balmy breezes and sunshine Sunday, regardless of whether it's a lovely spring day or an autumn one. And should you be lucky enough to have a chocolate bunny, enjoy it too! Flo


Flo, it's nice to see you here when ever you can stop in to visit. So sorry to hear about the sciatica. I know that pain well! I used to be down with it every January/February for about 5 years. The last time it was that bad, we were in Boston for a nephew's wedding. One of our nieces was a massage therapist. She told me to put my hands on my hips and stand straight with my feet together. Here my right leg is 1/4" shorter than the left. She told me to put a 1/4" lift in that shoe and lay or sit on a tennis ball. I was to put the tennis ball right where it hurt the most. I would only be able to do it for a few seconds but that's ok. Just do it once in a while. And continue to use the ice off and on as per chiropractic orders. I have had little trouble with it since. I have also changed chiropractors. The one We had before I think would make things worse before better so he could get more money. The one we have now is fantastic! He won't let it get that bad. I still keep the tennis ball handy. Hope you are soon pain free. Happy Easter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That fabric should make a great shirt. Great minds think alike, I've had this open for a few days trying to tell myself I don't need it but think it would be great in a kids quilt
> 
> https://www.fabric.com/buy/0347714/timeless-treasures-packed-cats-black


That would be great in a kids quilt!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I'm looking forward to seeing your bags. BTW, I tagged you on Facebook with a bunny quilt that's amazing, n case you want to start another project????
> 
> I'm watching Saturday Night Live, OMG, it's hilarious tonight
> 
> ...


Glad the snow is slowing down for you. 2.5 feet is a lot at one time! Hope that they don't get much more. I wouldn't think the day before Easter would be a very good day for an auction.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary it's hard losing best friends especially when 2 were my brother and sister but life has a way of going on .
> Here even the older churches have had ramp s built or maybe it's just the ones I see . I know one cafe had to close as there was no way it could make access easy , think there were about 30 steps to get into it .
> Can you hear the easter egg whispering eat me eat me ????
> Hope you are having better weather than us for your barbecue here it can't make its mind up what it wants to do , one minute blue skies next minute it looks as if it wants to rain


Just doesn't seem right to me that someone has to close because they can't be made wheelchair accessable . It's one thing building them accessable but insisting that older buildings change seems wrong. So often it means changing the fabric of them and spoiling the look- and don't we want to maintain some of the history including how things looked? 
Does that meant that towers need to be closed becuase not every one can get up them? Or must have accessable paths up mountains.
Everyone has limitations of some type (some more than others) and we just have to live with them rather than saying if I some have it then no one else should either.
I'm not saying we don't do what can be done because of course we don't want people people missing out if it can be avoided.
But rather than a few not being able to go that cafe lets force it to shut down so no-one can go-and some people lose what they have worked hard for and others jobs. Where is the logic in that?

I'm sitting here eating Easter Eggs (little ones)- thinking that as it now just after 10pm I should go to bed so I stop eating. In fact what a great idea. Off I go see you all tomorrow some time I guess.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, I just finished dying two dozen eggs for Easter. Even I don't have any little kids I still dye eggs every year. Tonight DH was helping me and accidently upset a container of green dye in my lap. I guess he was trying to make an Easter egg out of me! LOL This afternoon we made potato salad and macaroni salad for tomorrow's dinner. We will also have ham, asparagus, and pickled beets, and walnut and poppy seed kolache cookies for dessert. I miss going to church for Easter services, but our church does not have a good handicapped entrance, so it is difficult. So ir will be a quiet day with just DH, MIL and me. May you all have a blessed Easter.


I haven't even got my eggs cooked. Good thing dinner won't be until about 4. Sorry to hear your church doesn't have a good handicap entrance. Happy Easter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Sweet top! Your Little Lovey is darling! As with Lovey Blankies, the head will tend to be floppy and change positions as it's grabbed and loved by their little owners. :sm17:


Thank you and I certainly didn't mean any criticism of your pattern, it's great.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Easter everyone. We had a fine day around 20c. We all had a terrific time today. Lovely to have everyone together. And the same again tomorrow morning for Serena's Birthday.
> 
> And that reminds me...... Happy Birthday Margaret (Darrowil) for tomorrow. :sm11:


Happy Birthday to Serena and Margaret!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


Wonderful! And so nice to see Matthew also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Sweet top! Your Little Lovey is darling! As with Lovey Blankies, the head will tend to be floppy and change positions as it's grabbed and loved by their little owners. :sm17:


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you will join us often. Happy Easter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My DS turns 30 next year...... scary. I cant believe it. :sm19:


Mine turns 30 this July! DD was 33 in January.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I'm looking forward to seeing your bags. BTW, I tagged you on Facebook with a bunny quilt that's amazing, n case you want to start another project????
> 
> I'm watching Saturday Night Live, OMG, it's hilarious tonight
> 
> ...


That quilt is breathtaking!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


Applause!! Absolutely fantastic! Happy Easter!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Easter from Matthew. He decorated an egg for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry to learn that you've lost contact with your old friends for reasons beyond your control. I agree that potato salad is delicious.
> A lot of older buildings are still inaccessible to wheelchair users, sometimes due to lack of space and sometimes, as in the case of a church I attended meetings at, conservationists. They wouldn't allow the necessary alterations inside. It can get stupidly over complicated at times.
> The local cafe was open so we had our Sunday breakfast then got the shellfish. Chris has taken it with him and brought me an Easter egg. I've not had one since I was a child. So I'm now doing some laundry and persuading myself to resist temptation till after the barbecue! Wish me luck with that!


LOL! I have an Easter Chocolate Bunny, sitting in my cupboard (thank you Fan!) waiting for my tummy to come to rights! We too have a lot of older buildings (less historic than yours maybe) with very limited access. Breakfast out sounds nice- I try to make it the excuse for Eggs Benedict.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Easter everyone. We had a fine day around 20c. We all had a terrific time today. Lovely to have everyone together. And the same again tomorrow morning for Serena's Birthday.
> 
> And that reminds me...... Happy Birthday Margaret (Darrowil) for tomorrow. :sm11:


Indeed, you beat me to it, Cathy! A little early still for Margaret's Birthday to have rolled over- but the 17th here.

*Happy, Happy Birthday, Margaret! *


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice Easter egg gift, Matthew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


Happy Easter Mary and all yours. Matthew's drawing has captured the horses' gesture so beautifully.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Margaret!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter from Matthew. He decorated an egg for us.


Love it! Thank you Matthew!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


Happy Easter to you, Mary, to Matthew and your family. The egg is lovely. Thank you.

Matthew, your drawing is fantastic. It's amazing how you can put that emotion on the page.I have you on my calendar for the 27th. If your time allows, I will try to arrange a visit to Mavis, my drawing friend. She just received an excellence award for a recent drawing of a beautiful African woman.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you.
Flo, good to see your post. Happy Easter to you. Suspect most of us are a tad slower!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you, love hopeful stories.
Fan, interesting, I love remedies we can do ourselves.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary Kay, yum! What time is dinner? I'll be there to see "your greenness".
Daralene, lovely you got to have movie and a dinner with grands. I don't even know if I'm 5' tall anymore so know the short feeling well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, not to feel bad, my "baby" turned 57 in March.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, thank you.
Mary, Matthew's drawing is lovely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, appreciate hug, and, a hug for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter from Matthew. He decorated an egg for us.


And a happy Easter to you too Mathew and to your mam , dad and brother


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


Lovely!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Although because you knit it on 4 pins you should have seen me trying to stuff the body through one small ankle hole! Then knitting a hand which only had 12 stitches with the rest of the stuffed toy dangling was challenging too! :sm16: :sm09:


That's exactly how my bear went! Easy enough to knit but a challenge to stuff & carry on????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My "baby" just turned 36 last week! :sm06: :sm05:


Wow! My baby is still 26 but I was a late starter????Oldest is 32


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am so impressed by all of you busy worker bees! I think my cutoff of the caffeine in cokes has made me listless. I'm drinking tea, so I need to check the difference in caffeine between the two to see if I am correct!
> 
> I hope everyone that had Easter today had a wonderful time. Tomorrow is Easter for a lot of us, so Happy Easter early! I'm having lunch with friends.
> DD will be home tomorrow after a wedding trip for one of her college roommates in Austin. DS and family went to see my aunt, so I have had a quiet day.
> ...


With all your company, time will fly by before your trip.
I just talked with a friend yesterday & she has 43 days til she goes to UK & is hardly excited at all????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, I just finished dying two dozen eggs for Easter. Even I don't have any little kids I still dye eggs every year. Tonight DH was helping me and accidently upset a container of green dye in my lap. I guess he was trying to make an Easter egg out of me! LOL This afternoon we made potato salad and macaroni salad for tomorrow's dinner. We will also have ham, asparagus, and pickled beets, and walnut and poppy seed kolache cookies for dessert. I miss going to church for Easter services, but our church does not have a good handicapped entrance, so it is difficult. So ir will be a quiet day with just DH, MIL and me. May you all have a blessed Easter.


Our church also doesn't have handicapped access, it has very low steps but I suppose those are even too much for some. Those of us lucky enough to be mobile don't think about such things often enough.
If it's not too much trouble will you share your cookie recipe please.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kitchen closes at 6 here that's when chief cook and dishwasher goes off duty , and she is not a happy person if she finds any unwashed dishes the next morning ????


I wish someone who live here with me could realize he could bend all the way over & put things in the dishwasher????Meow!????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree Sam, it is very sad indeed. It is even getting that people are too frightened to step in and help a stranger just in case there is an ultereal motive.
> I wonder what the world and society will be like by the time this next generation grow up.... it scares me.


Very sad & I think here it's only going to get worse.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! My baby is still 26 but I was a late starter????Oldest is 32


My oldest and youngest are the same ages, with two in the middle!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Shame you can't get to church , have they no service doors they could open to let people in . Here it's the law that all public places have to have easy access for wheelchairs
> Love potatoe salad especially with thin slices of roast beef used to make it all the time for my younger brother and I when we were teenagers . Only one who eats it now which is OK more for me :sm02:


I also really like potato salad & my DH even likes it, which is a bonus as the fussy one dislikes lots of things.????
Do you put fresh tomatoes in yours? We like it with them in


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The problem arises with older places- while all new public buildings have to be built that way but not all the old ones can be adapted.


I think that's the problem with our old church, built in the .1920's & just no place to make a ramp so they've done the best they could


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


That looks great! Well done, Matthew


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter from Matthew. He decorated an egg for us.


Gorgeous! Happy Easter Matthew!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, appreciate hug, and, a hug for you.


Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow i think you have a lot more clothes than me . I'm happiest in jeans and a t/shirt , had to think if I even own a skirt and the answer is yes a denim one ????


Me too! But I don't own a skirt, a couple of skorts & several pairs of capris(pedal pushers)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad the snow is slowing down for you. 2.5 feet is a lot at one time! Hope that they don't get much more. I wouldn't think the day before Easter would be a very good day for an auction.


Maybe they couldn't get a different day for the auction as he just passed away about 3 months ago & they want to get the estate settled & most auctions are set months in advance.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just doesn't seem right to me that someone has to close because they can't be made wheelchair accessable . It's one thing building them accessable but insisting that older buildings change seems wrong. So often it means changing the fabric of them and spoiling the look- and don't we want to maintain some of the history including how things looked?
> Does that meant that towers need to be closed becuase not every one can get up them? Or must have accessable paths up mountains.
> Everyone has limitations of some type (some more than others) and we just have to live with them rather than saying if I some have it then no one else should either.
> I'm not saying we don't do what can be done because of course we don't want people people missing out if it can be avoided.
> ...


Very well said, I think we are becoming too politically correct in some areas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter from Matthew. He decorated an egg for us.


That's great, Happy Easter, Matthew


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My oldest and youngest are the same ages, with two in the middle!


You were a busy woman! I tell my boys the oldest was such a nightmare baby(colic) that it took 6 years for me to get stupid again????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, must get off here & get my buns started to take for supper.
I hope everyone enjoys their Easter celebrations


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also really like potato salad & my DH even likes it, which is a bonus as the fussy one dislikes lots of things.????
> Do you put fresh tomatoes in yours? We like it with them in


I'm not as fussy as your husband but I'm definitely the fussy eater in this house , I've never tried fresh tomatoes but I will try it


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is fantastic! Matthew not only did a wonderful job on the horses but also the background. Also love the photo of him working on it. Looking forward to seeing both of you at the KAP. Not much longer!



pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Matthew and Happy Easter to you and your family!


pacer said:


> Happy Easter from Matthew. He decorated an egg for us.[/quoteh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Easter to everyone. Happy Birthday in advance to Margaret & Serena. Hope Serena's new sister will wait to arrive until after Serena's birthday. Has a name been selected for the so to arrive baby Cathy?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not as fussy as your husband but I'm definitely the fussy eater in this house , I've never tried fresh tomatoes but I will try it


I think it might be a German thing, my friends mom was from Germany & she's the only one I saw that put tomatoes in it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Margaret & Serena.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor kid, she's had way to many surgeries and things in her short life. I can't even begin to imagine what her parents go through every time that she goes into surgery.


They are hopeful to come home a few days later. Last year they said the same thing and she came home 2 months later. I asked Kristin to text me and let me know how surgery goes. I will text her Thursday to let her know that I am praying for her. I think most of the time the parents are fearful that they won't be bringing home their precious child.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Happy Easter to you, Mary, to Matthew and your family. The egg is lovely. Thank you.
> 
> Matthew, your drawing is fantastic. It's amazing how you can put that emotion on the page.I have you on my calendar for the 27th. If your time allows, I will try to arrange a visit to Mavis, my drawing friend. She just received an excellence award for a recent drawing of a beautiful African woman.


Does this mean that you will attend the private reception with us. We are hoping you will join us. I would love to introduce you to the young couple that we will stay with. The young man works at a church in New Buffalo and has been doing something with autistic people in the area. Let me know if it works out to meet your friend.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter from Matthew. He decorated an egg for us.


Happy Easter everyone! I am in awe of Matthews drawings. This last one is REALLY WELL DONE! I am so glad he has such a wonderful hobby. Art has given me pleasure my whole life and I know he will carry on with it . His work gets better every month! I wish you well Mary. Matthew, keep on with the great work! Shirley

We will be at our son's tonight for dinner. I am excited as one of our friends from 
Calgary who was in the seniors group with me and her friend are in town and coming for dinner too. The blossoms are starting to bloom although it is not the usual spring here. Lots of clouds and rain, but improving every day. Love to you all Shirley

*********************************


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Easter everyone! I am in awe of Matthews drawings. This last one is REALLY WELL DONE! I am so glad he has such a wonderful hobby. Art has given me pleasure my whole life and I know he will carry on with it . His work gets better every month! I wish you well Mary. Matthew, keep on with the great work! Shirley
> 
> We will be at our son's tonight for dinner. I am excited as one of our friends from
> Calgary who was in the seniors group with me and her friend are in town and coming for dinner too. The blossoms are starting to bloom although it is not the usual spring here. Lots of clouds and rain, but improving every day. Love to you all Shirley
> ...


Happy Easter, Shirley, have fun visiting family & friends


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 16 April '17

What a lovely day we have been having. Warm and sunny - even the breeze is warmer than usual. Quite pleasant to sit outdoors. I'm loving it.

The eggs are hidden waiting to be found. Church was extra long today so we didn't have the hunt afterward. They left to go to Gary's folks for a while and then they will go to Phyllis's for a while. I am thinking maybe six o'clock we will be hunting eggs.

Two of the eggs they will find have baby dinosaurs in them. And one egg is shaped like a rocket ship with a baby rabbit inside as the astronaut. Both are very cute. They have white cotton bags with a stuffed bunny hanging from the handle. There is already a rocket ship egg in the bag (they come by the dozen). The extras are from grandpa - the candy from the Easter bunny. I always enjoy watching the hunt. I am sure there will be at least one for the mower to find later in the summer.

ROASTED ASPARAGUS 

AUTHORS: MELISSA HAMILTON CHRISTOPHER HIRSHEIMER | BON APPÉTIT MAY 2011
Makes 4 servings

INGREDIENTS

24 large asparagus spears (about 2 pounds), trimmed and peeled
Extra-virgin olive oil
Coarse sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
Aged balsamic vinegar
Parmesan, for shaving

PREPARATION

Preheat oven to 400°F.

1. Arrange asparagus spears in a single layer on a large rimmed baking sheet.

2. Drizzle oil over asparagus and turn to coat. Season with salt and pepper.

3. Roast, turning occasionally, until lightly browned and just tender, 18-20 minutes.

4. Transfer asparagus to a platter.

5. To serve, drizzle vinegar over hot asparagus and use a vegetable peeler to shave Parmesan over the spears.

http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/roasted-asparagus

Paska

The aroma just amazing from the time you blend the citrus until the last loaf has cooled.
You will need 4 or 5 loaf pans or you can free form little twists or use muffin tins. Just adjust your baking time. Watch the oven closely.

Ingredients

2 tablespoons active dry yeast
1 cup warm water
1 teaspoon sugar
1 medium lemon
1 medium orange
1 1/4 cup milk
1/2 cup of real butter
2 large eggs
3/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon salt

Directions

1. In a large bowl, put your yeast, sugar and warm water. Let sit 10 minutes. If it hasn't poufed up either your yeast is old, or dead. If that happens, start again. There is no point in going on without nice poufy yeast.

2. Take your citrus and peel it very thin. I use a vegetable peeler. You don't want to use any of the white part of the peel. Put the thinly sliced peel in the blender.

3. Once you have removed and discarded the white pith of the citrus chop your lemon and orange.

4. Remove all the seeds.

5. Add the chopped lemon and orange to the blender.

6. In a microwave safe bowl, heat the butter and milk until the butter melts or do it in a saucepan on the stove.

7. Once it is melted add it to the blender. Start the blender and begin to puree.

8. Start the blender on high and allow the citrus, peel and milk, butter mixture to run for about 2 or 3 minutes.

9. Add the eggs, sugar and salt.

10. Continue to run the blender for another minute or two until very smooth.

11. Measure the milk/citrus and sugar mixture. . It should be about 4 1/2 cups. If you have a bit more or less that is fine, you will just adjust the flour likewise.

12. Pour the mixture, along with the yeast mixture into a large bowl or the bowl of your kitchen machine which has a dough hook.

13. Add flour one cup at a time until you have a smooth soft dough. It will be sticky. I think about 7 cups of flour should be right but it will depend on the size of your eggs and the size of your lemon and orange. With a plastic bowl it is easy to tell when the dough has enough flour because it will stop sticking to the side of the bowl but with a metal bowl you really do need to stop the mixer often and touch your dough before adding additional flour. It really is best to stop the machine once it is getting close and knead the last bit of flour by hand a little at a time until it is smooth. Do not add more than 7 1/2 cups flour. Allow it to remain sticky. If you measured the milk mixture and had 4 1/2 cups 7 cups of flour will be enough, sticky but enough.

14. The amount of flour is a guide. If your dough is still super sticky add a little more flour a dusting at a time. Look at the picture in the collage of my dough that is how it should look. It should be able to hold its shape. There will be several factors in how your dough could be different than mine, the flour you purchase or how you fill your cup of flour. (I scoop and shake to level). It could be that you have slightly more liquid. Don't despair if you think it is still too sticky, slowly add a dusting more, turn the dough on the counter and knead until you are out of flour again and then give it another dusting and continue this way until it looks silky and is elastic. Like mine in the picture.

15. After kneading it by hand or with the machine for about 8 - 10 minutes, transfer to a large bowl, cover with plastic wrap and a tea towel and allow to rise until doubled. This should take about an hour to an hour and a half.

16. At this point, give it a bit of a punch down and let rest at least 10 minutes or up to another hour.

17. During this time prepare your pans. I spray mine with Pam. Make loaves and let rise until doubled in bulk or about an hour to an hour and a half.

18. Preheat the oven to 350 F. If you have a convection oven, set it at 325 F.

19. Bake the loaves approximately 20 - 30 minutes depending on the size of your pans.

20. Gently remove from pans and place on cooling racks.

21. Once they are completely cool, put them in the freezer unless you are eating them the same day.

Paska Icing
Ingredients

1 cup of soft real butter
4 pasteurized egg whites (young children, pregnant women and people with compromised immune systems should avoid raw egg whites) I often use egg white powder and water.
2 teaspoons vanilla
enough icing sugar to make a soft icing. It will harden again in the fridge.

Directions

1. Beat all together until light and smooth.

2. Spread over loaf and sprinkle with colored sugar.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2009/03/paska-lovellas-recipe.html

LIGHT ASPARAGUS GRUYERE QUICHE WITH HASH BROWN CRUST

Gluten-free asparagus quiche made with leeks, Gruyere cheese, and a hash brown bottom - lightened with egg whites and low-fat milk.

Author: Susan Pridmore
Recipe type: Brunch
Cuisine: French
PREP TIME: 15 mins
COOK TIME: 45 mins
TOTAL TIME: 1 hour
8" quiche 
Serves 1 or 2

INGREDIENTS

3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided
2½ cups shredded frozen hash brown potatoes ( I use Ore-Ida)
1½ teaspoons kosher salt, divided
½ teaspoon freshly ground pepper
1 cup thinly sliced asparagus
½ cup thinly sliced leeks
4 large eggs
2 egg whites
½ cup half-and-half
½ cup 2% milk
1 teaspoon mustard powder
½ cup Swiss cheese
nutmeg

INSTRUCTIONS

Preheat oven to 350°F.

1. Heat 2 tablespoons oil in a skillet over medium-high heat. Add potatoes and ½ teaspoon salt, toss to coat with the oil, and lightly press down flat with your fingers. Continue cooking without moving the potatoes until the edges along the sides begin to brown. Flip the potatoes over, piece them back together again into a solid potato layer, lightly press down, and continue to cook until lightly browned on the edges. The length of time for this is determined by the type of skillet you use and the power of the burner. It takes me around 10 minutes for the first side, and 5-7 minutes for the second.

2. Meanwhile, add the remaining tablespoon of oil to a medium skillet over medium heat. Add the leeks and asparagus and sauté until just tender, about 10 minutes; set aside.

3. Whisk eggs, egg whites, half-and-half, low-fat milk, mustard powder, remaining 1 teaspoon salt, and ½ teaspoon pepper in another large bowl.

4. Press the hash-browns on the bottom of an 8" baking pan, and press down to flatten. 5. Spread the asparagus and leeks evenly on top.

6. Sprinkle the cheese on top of the vegetables.

7. Pour the egg mixture over it all.

8. Grate fresh nutmeg across the top just before sliding into the oven.

9. Bake until quiche is set and crust is well browned. At high altitude (6500 ft) it took me 30-35 minutes. At sea level, I recommend checking it at 25 minutes.

10. Let cool to room temperature before cutting into wedges and serving from the pan.

NOTE: This dish can be made the day before. Cool to room temperature, cover with plastic or foil, and refrigerate. To reheat the next day, warm the quiche in a 325˚F oven for 15 minutes.

TIPS FOR SUCCESS

• Arrange all the layers individually for a nice layered quiche, and an even distribution of cheese and veggies.

• Allow the quiche to cool for at least 10 minutes to allow the eggs to set up, although serving quiche at room temperature is best.

• Gruyere Swiss cheese is my favorite in this dish, but Fontina works very well too.

• As noted in the recipe, if you want to make this ahead, you can either serve it at room temperature the day of your brunch, or reheat it in 325˚F oven for 15 minutes.

• The cooking times are for an 8″ quiche. If you use a 10″ pan, add 10 minutes onto your baking time.

http://thewimpyvegetarian.com/2017/04/light-gluten-free-asparagus-gruyerehash-brown-crusted-quiche/

Cracked Out Chicken Tater Tot Casserole

serves 8

Ingredients

3 cups chopped cooked chicken
16 oz sour cream
1 can Cream of Chicken soup
1 (1oz) package Ranch dressing mix
1 (3oz) bag real bacon pieces (Oscar Meyer)
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
2 lb bag frozen tater tots

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Lightly spray a 9x13-inch pan with cooking spray. Set aside.

1. In a large bowl, mix together chicken, sour cream, soup, Ranch mix, bacon and cheese.

2. Fold in frozen tater tots.

3. Spoon mixture into prepared pan.

4. Bake for 40-45 minutes, until bubbly.

NOTE: Make it ahead of time and refrigerate it or even freeze it for later.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2016/05/cracked-out-chicken-tater-tot-casserole.html

CAULIFLOWER FRIED RICE WITH LEFTOVER HAM

Makes 4 servings

INGREDIENTS:
10 ounces leftover ham, diced
1 medium head (about 24 oz) cauliflower
1 tbsp sesame oil
2 large eggs, beaten
cooking spray
1/2 small onion, diced fine
1/2 cup frozen peas and carrots
2 garlic cloves, minced
5 scallions, whites and greens separated, sliced on angle
3 tbsp soy sauce, or more to taste (use Tamari for Gluten Free)

DIRECTIONS:

1. Remove the core of the cauliflower and coarsely chop into florets.

2. Place in small batches about 1/4 of the cauliflower in a food processor and pulse until the cauliflower is small and has the texture of rice or couscous - don't over process or it will get mushy. Set aside and repeat with the remaining cauliflower.

3. Heat a large saute pan or nonstick wok over medium heat and spray with oil.

4. Add the ham and cook until the edges are slightly browned and crips, 3 to 4 minutes. Set aside.

5. Spray again, add the eggs and cook, turning a few times until set; set aside.

6. Add the sesame oil and saute onions, scallion whites, peas and carrots and garlic about 3 to 4 minutes, or until soft. Raise the heat to high.

7. Add the cauliflower to the saute pan, mix and cook approximately 5 to 6 minutes, stirring frequently, until the cauliflower is slightly crispy on the outside but tender on the inside.

8. Add soy sauce and egg and ham, cook 1 minute then remove from heat and mix in scallion greens.

Nutrition Info: Serving Size: 1 1/2 cups - Amount Per Serving: Smart Points 5 - Points + 7 - Calories 243 - Total Fat 12g - Saturated Fat 2.5g - Cholesterol 139mg - Sodium 1212mg - Carbohydrates 21g - Fiber 5.5g - Sugar 6.5g - Protein 20.5g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/cauliflower-fried-rice-with-leftover-ham/#QS5KyzE0vYBs4ah4.99

chopped kale salad with smoky pecan paprika vinaigrette

This dinner-sized chopped kale salad is the perfect light but hearty spring meal. It is filled with small bites of apple, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, hard-boiled eggs, and Manchego cheese, then tossed with smoky paprika vinaigrette.

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients

For the vinaigrette

1 clove garlic
3 tbsp sherry vinegar
3 tbsp toasted pecans
½ tsp smoked paprika
2 tsp maple syrup
2 tbsp chopped parsley
⅓ cup extra virgin olive oil
½ tsp sea salt
freshly ground black pepper

For the salad

5 oz baby kale
2 cups baby spinach
1 cup halved cherry tomatoes
1 apple, finely diced
1 cup finely diced cucumber
4 hard-boiled eggs, sliced
8 oz cubed Manchego cheese

Instructions

1. To make the vinaigrette, combine the garlic, sherry vinegar, pecans, smoked paprika, maple syrup, parsley, olive oil, sea salt, and black pepper in a blender. Blend until smooth. Season to taste with salt and black pepper. Refrigerate until ready to use.

2. To make the salad, toss together the baby kale and spinach in a large bowl. Add the cherry tomatoes, apple, cucumber, eggs, and Manchego cubes to the bowl. Dress with the vinaigrette and toss to coat.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/

Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

About a week ago Tami shared a recipe on FB, well when I was doing buns for supper, I decided to experiment a bit & for once I think I have a success. 
I rolled out the dough, like for cinnamon buns but instead of the usual filling, I spread cream cheese on the dough & topped it with raspberry freezer jam, then rolled up & let rise. Baked at 350 for 15 minutes, when done I glazed with a bit of cream cheese icing. Not that I need another sweet I like but they are good. Will see what the rest of the family say.
They don't look perfect


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> They are hopeful to come home a few days later. Last year they said the same thing and she came home 2 months later. I asked Kristin to text me and let me know how surgery goes. I will text her Thursday to let her know that I am praying for her. I think most of the time the parents are fearful that they won't be bringing home their precious child.


They've certainly has enough cause to be worried. Saying prayers also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sitting here wasting time as DH said he may need me to help with a cow & don't want to start something. The calf isn't too smart & isn't sucking so DH is going to try to milk the mom & bottle feed the little one. These cows have never been milked so this could be an adventure ????
If I just sit here, he won't need me but if I start something, he's sure to come


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> About a week ago Tami shared a recipe on FB, well when I was doing buns for supper, I decided to experiment a bit & for once I think I have a success.
> I rolled out the dough, like for cinnamon buns but instead of the usual filling, I spread cream cheese on the dough & topped it with raspberry freezer jam, then rolled up & let rise. Baked at 350 for 15 minutes, when done I glazed with a bit of cream cheese icing. Not that I need another sweet I like but they are good. Will see what the rest of the family say.
> They don't look perfect


I saved that recipe also and they sure do look good. A good cup of coffee with rolls will be just the ticket for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone, do hope you're all enjoying the celebrations.
I have begun to make this jumper. After a couple of trips to the frog pond, I have got it going right and very pleased with it so far.
They didn't have the colour in photo, so I chose the blue instead.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy Easter everyone, do hope you're all enjoying the celebrations.
> I have begun to make this jumper. After a couple of trips to the frog pond, I have got it going right and very pleased with it so far.
> They didn't have the colour in photo, so I chose the blue instead.


Nice sweater, I actually prefer the pretty blue


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice sweater, I actually prefer the pretty blue


Thank you Bonnie, I'm a blue fan too, the yarn has 10% silk as well as possum and merino, very soft to work with.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well, I lied. Don't know what I was thinking...happens a lot lately! My oldest, Cathy, is 57; my son, John is 53; my baby, Amanda, is 48.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those do look yummy Bonnie. Eat one for me!


Bonnie7591 said:


> About a week ago Tami shared a recipe on FB, well when I was doing buns for supper, I decided to experiment a bit & for once I think I have a success.
> I rolled out the dough, like for cinnamon buns but instead of the usual filling, I spread cream cheese on the dough & topped it with raspberry freezer jam, then rolled up & let rise. Baked at 350 for 15 minutes, when done I glazed with a bit of cream cheese icing. Not that I need another sweet I like but they are good. Will see what the rest of the family say.
> They don't look perfect


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


RookieRetiree said:


> They've certainly has enough cause to be worried. Saying prayers also.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, I lied. Don't know what I was thinking...happens a lot lately! My oldest, Cathy, is 57; my son, John is 53; my baby, Amanda, is 48.


Not to worry, if your baby is 48 and not 57 you've just gained 9 years back!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> About a week ago Tami shared a recipe on FB, well when I was doing buns for supper, I decided to experiment a bit & for once I think I have a success.
> I rolled out the dough, like for cinnamon buns but instead of the usual filling, I spread cream cheese on the dough & topped it with raspberry freezer jam, then rolled up & let rise. Baked at 350 for 15 minutes, when done I glazed with a bit of cream cheese icing. Not that I need another sweet I like but they are good. Will see what the rest of the family say.
> They don't look perfect


Look yummy perfect to me Bonnie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Happy Easter everyone, do hope you're all enjoying the celebrations.
> I have begun to make this jumper. After a couple of trips to the frog pond, I have got it going right and very pleased with it so far.
> They didn't have the colour in photo, so I chose the blue instead.


Looks like it will be a lovely sweater Fan hope you don't have any more visits to the frog pond


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you leave your doors unlocked? --- sam



darowil said:


> No wonder you are concerned.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, what a lovely Easter gift...two of your pictures! Thank you. Happy Easter.
Sam, laughed at thought of lawnmower finding leftover egg.
Bonnie, yum!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, love losing 9 years! Woohoo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heather will be 52 in october - heidi will be 45 in august. talk about feeling old. --- sam

-


Lurker 2 said:


> I have a number of friends adjusting to their oldest being 50! That does seem to be a major milestone!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looks like it will be a lovely sweater Fan hope you don't have any more visits to the frog pond


Thanks Sonja, now I have first lot of 8 rows done I can see how the stitches form the pattern so should be ok from now on I hope. It's all about the counting and that's why I struggle at times, thinking I've got it sorted then forget to count and run into trouble.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy Easter everyone, do hope you're all enjoying the celebrations.
> I have begun to make this jumper. After a couple of trips to the frog pond, I have got it going right and very pleased with it so far.
> They didn't have the colour in photo, so I chose the blue instead.


Very nice.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Shame you can't get to church , have they no service doors they could open to let people in . Here it's the law that all public places have to have easy access for wheelchairs
> Love potatoe salad especially with thin slices of roast beef used to make it all the time for my younger brother and I when we were teenagers . Only one who eats it now which is OK more for me :sm02:


Our church has a back door that goes directly into the sanctuary, but it opens on to a small landing with a steep set of stairs to one side. There is no door or gate closing off the steps. I walk with a walker, and sometimes my balance isn't good, so that is very scary for me. I have heard a new handicapped entrance and accesible bathrooms are being planned sometime in the next year or so. Also my MIL (93 yrs old) is in a wheelchair when we go out, so we opt for watching the religious services on television.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter from Matthew. He decorated an egg for us.


Thank you, Matthew, for drawing the beautiful Easter egg and sending Happy Easter wishes to all of us on the knitting tea party!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and happy easter to you karena - how is the weather? we have had a lovely day - now close to seven it is starting to cool down. how you had a great day - did the great easter bunny drop anything off for you? --- sam



Karena said:


> Happy Easter Sam. ????
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you flokrejci - sounds like you are ready for easter. i can identify with low energy level - not fun at all. are you knitting anything right now? --- sam



flokrejci said:


> Regardless of what time of day or what day it is at your house, may I wish all of you who are Christians a beautiful Easter--and the rest of you an equally lovely day! I know I haven't been posting enough so you would know, but I almost always get the KTP pages read and am very interested in what you are all doing. My sciatica is acting up, and adding it to a busy Holy Week means my energy level is really low. But I'm still here, and still plugging along, albeit a little slower than I could wish. On the plus side, I made two batches of lemon curd yesterday and baked a *scratch* lemon cake today (to be glazed tomorrow after church and taken to my Easter hosts' in the afternoon). I wish you all balmy breezes and sunshine Sunday, regardless of whether it's a lovely spring day or an autumn one. And should you be lucky enough to have a chocolate bunny, enjoy it too! Flo


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i almost bought that one too for a shirt. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That fabric should make a great shirt. Great minds think alike, I've had this open for a few days trying to tell myself I don't need it but think it would be great in a kids quilt
> 
> https://www.fabric.com/buy/0347714/timeless-treasures-packed-cats-black


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you not allowed to eat? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's a long line, you know it's a great bakery if you stand in line for a good amount of time.
> Lol! David fishes any day that it's not to windy to cast or too wet.
> Hope that the sealant does the job and the brick lasts for a long time.
> We have to go to a brunch with my cousins tomorrow morning at the moose lodge, then I don't know what I'm doing for dinner other than chicken, but I'll figure it out, David will have pineapple upside down cake left from tonight for dessert tomorrow night, I'll have a rice cake with peanut butter and honey probably. lol Your coconut cake sounds fantastic though, I love coconut cake.
> Happy Easter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sitting here wasting time as DH said he may need me to help with a cow & don't want to start something. The calf isn't too smart & isn't sucking so DH is going to try to milk the mom & bottle feed the little one. These cows have never been milked so this could be an adventure ????
> If I just sit here, he won't need me but if I start something, he's sure to come


That is always the way it goes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy Easter everyone, do hope you're all enjoying the celebrations.
> I have begun to make this jumper. After a couple of trips to the frog pond, I have got it going right and very pleased with it so far.
> They didn't have the colour in photo, so I chose the blue instead.


This design should really suit you, Fan!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 40 didn't bother me but 60 seems so old????????


Bonnie! It passes. It is one of the nicest years! We did so much in our 60's. I finally stopped worrying about my age. This time of my life is quite good now that I am feeling so much better. Take care my friend!.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, I lied. Don't know what I was thinking...happens a lot lately! My oldest, Cathy, is 57; my son, John is 53; my baby, Amanda, is 48.


Not a deliberate lie, Joy, don't be harsh on yourself- put it down to CRAFT!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> heather will be 52 in october - heidi will be 45 in august. talk about feeling old. --- sam
> 
> -


 :sm24: Bronwen will turn 43 this year!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love deviled eggs -- especially if they put just a dab of horseradish in them - just a dab. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sam and Bonnie, I've looked at both those fabrics (and then some) the last few days. No, I'm not buying any but I got an email from the site that pulled me in to look.
> 
> I finished one purse--changed a couple things and made another that I like much better. I'm going to undo the first and redo it with the changes. I know, I need pictures! In between, I made deviled eggs, a chocolate cake, and dinner rolls for tomorrow and homemade pizza for supper. The pizza hit the spot! Loads of veggies on it. I ate too much. Heh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL! I have an Easter Chocolate Bunny, sitting in my cupboard (thank you Fan!) waiting for my tummy to come to rights! We too have a lot of older buildings (less historic than yours maybe) with very limited access. Breakfast out sounds nice- I try to make it the excuse for Eggs Benedict.


Julie, I'm sure you understand about places with limited access, especially if you use a walker. I can only go to restaurants that have an easy walk in. I'm with you about breakfast out, and eggs benedict is one of my favorites!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, I'm sure you understand about places with limited access, especially if you use a walker. I can only go to restaurants that have an easy walk in. I'm with you about breakfast out, and eggs benedict is one of my favorites!


I found, particularly in Sydney it was accessing the loo that could be a real problem. Plus places with steps at the entrance. Mind you to get anywhere I have to get up and down my 8 front steps. So far balance has not been a big issue, but I feel for you on that one.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. Never was a liar. Good thing, as you are right, now I definetly have CRAFT.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Never was a liar. Good thing, as you are right, now I definetly have CRAFT.


Hugs, Joy, dear!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a very good dinner marikay - i'm going to need to google you cookies - have never heard of them. hope you had a great day. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Well, I just finished dying two dozen eggs for Easter. Even I don't have any little kids I still dye eggs every year. Tonight DH was helping me and accidently upset a container of green dye in my lap. I guess he was trying to make an Easter egg out of me! LOL This afternoon we made potato salad and macaroni salad for tomorrow's dinner. We will also have ham, asparagus, and pickled beets, and walnut and poppy seed kolache cookies for dessert. I miss going to church for Easter services, but our church does not have a good handicapped entrance, so it is difficult. So ir will be a quiet day with just DH, MIL and me. May you all have a blessed Easter.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

They look very 'yummy' and I am sure your family will love them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what movie did you go see? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hope all who already had Easter had a lovely one and to those celebrating today, Happy Easter.
> 
> We took the grandchildren out to see a movie and dinner. Had a lovely time and can't get over how they carry on such great conversations. Sat next to our 10 yr. old DGD and she really picked up on some key thing in the movie that I didn't. Was quite impressed with her intelligence. I'm feeling so short with the DGS's around though. They are now towering over DH too. How did that happen.
> 
> Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i keep getting them also with different patterns showing. --- sam



darowil said:


> I've got ads for all sorts of fabrics coming up on KP- including your Cats Sam!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our church also doesn't have handicapped access, it has very low steps but I suppose those are even too much for some. Those of us lucky enough to be mobile don't think about such things often enough.
> If it's not too much trouble will you share your cookie recipe please.


The cookies I have for Easter dinner are purchased ones. However, I do make a kolache cookie at Christmas. I will look up the recipe and post it when I can.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you make potato salad with roast beef? i'm not knocking it - just curious - i have never heard of that before. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Shame you can't get to church , have they no service doors they could open to let people in . Here it's the law that all public places have to have easy access for wheelchairs
> Love potatoe salad especially with thin slices of roast beef used to make it all the time for my younger brother and I when we were teenagers . Only one who eats it now which is OK more for me :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - really like this one matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rainebo - it runs in my mind that i have seen you here before - none the less let me welcome you once more to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by to join us for a cuppa and conversation and we hope you will stop by again real soon and become a regular at our tea table. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.
--- sam



Rainebo said:


> Sweet top! Your Little Lovey is darling! As with Lovey Blankies, the head will tend to be floppy and change positions as it's grabbed and loved by their little owners. :sm17:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and happy easter to you matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Happy Easter from Matthew. He decorated an egg for us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let the celebration begin - HAPPY BIRTHDAY Margaret. hope you are having a great day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed, you beat me to it, Cathy! A little early still for Margaret's Birthday to have rolled over- but the 17th here.
> 
> *Happy, Happy Birthday, Margaret! *


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but then you were a child bride. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Kate, not to feel bad, my "baby" turned 57 in March.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party mary diaz - we are so glad you decided to stop by and share a cuppa and some conversation - we hope you have a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Mary Diaz said:



> Lovely!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that a riddle? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> My oldest and youngest are the same ages, with two in the middle!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is still serena's birthday - you go girl have a HAPPY BIRTHDAY the best one yet. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Easter to everyone. Happy Birthday in advance to Margaret & Serena. Hope Serena's new sister will wait to arrive until after Serena's birthday. Has a name been selected for the so to arrive baby Cathy?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely paintings designer. it has been raining real rain almost every day the last two months in seattle - i suppose you are getting some of that. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Happy Easter everyone! I am in awe of Matthews drawings. This last one is REALLY WELL DONE! I am so glad he has such a wonderful hobby. Art has given me pleasure my whole life and I know he will carry on with it . His work gets better every month! I wish you well Mary. Matthew, keep on with the great work! Shirley
> 
> We will be at our son's tonight for dinner. I am excited as one of our friends from
> Calgary who was in the seniors group with me and her friend are in town and coming for dinner too. The blossoms are starting to bloom although it is not the usual spring here. Lots of clouds and rain, but improving every day. Love to you all Shirley
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look yummy. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> About a week ago Tami shared a recipe on FB, well when I was doing buns for supper, I decided to experiment a bit & for once I think I have a success.
> I rolled out the dough, like for cinnamon buns but instead of the usual filling, I spread cream cheese on the dough & topped it with raspberry freezer jam, then rolled up & let rise. Baked at 350 for 15 minutes, when done I glazed with a bit of cream cheese icing. Not that I need another sweet I like but they are good. Will see what the rest of the family say.
> They don't look perfect


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely jumper fan - anxious for you to model it for us. the blue is beautiful. --- sam



Fan said:


> Happy Easter everyone, do hope you're all enjoying the celebrations.
> I have begun to make this jumper. After a couple of trips to the frog pond, I have got it going right and very pleased with it so far.
> They didn't have the colour in photo, so I chose the blue instead.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea bundyanne07 - great to see you - hope you are having a great weekend. --- sam



bundyanne07 said:


> They look very 'yummy' and I am sure your family will love them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to be quiet now so someone else can talk. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I hope that everyone is having a great Easter, well those who are on Sunday, hopefully those who are on Monday had a great one yesterday. 
We went to the brunch at the moose lodge with my cousin and his wife, David had two big plates full, lol, I had a slice of ham and a sausage patty. It's a lovely day, David decided to go fishing so I went to Ft. Laramie with him and had a great couple hours knitting in the sun, now I'll see if I can't get caught up here.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely jumper fan - anxious for you to model it for us. the blue is beautiful. --- sam


Thanks Sam, It might be awhile before I can model it, as I have some other things to do besides this, aka children's cross stitch pictures.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> The cookies I have for Easter dinner are purchased ones. However, I do make a kolache cookie at Christmas. I will look up the recipe and post it when I can.


Love those cookies-I'll keep my eye open for the recipe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kitchen closes at 6 here that's when chief cook and dishwasher goes off duty , and she is not a happy person if she finds any unwashed dishes the next morning ????


LOL! Can't say I blame you, if they are capable of getting a snack, they're capable of clearing up behind themselves.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine seem to be at the worst on the morning


That's when mine are usually worst too, occasionally if something blows in later in the day, it'll kick them up but not usually too bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My "baby" just turned 36 last week! :sm06: :sm05:


Where does the time go?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Easter everyone. We had a fine day around 20c. We all had a terrific time today. Lovely to have everyone together. And the same again tomorrow morning for Serena's Birthday.
> 
> And that reminds me...... Happy Birthday Margaret (Darrowil) for tomorrow. :sm11:


Happy Birthday to Serena and Margaret!!!!!

I hope you have good luck with DD not going into labor for a few days at least.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


It's beautiful beyond words, the way the muscles ripple under the skin on the paper, wow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Sweet top! Your Little Lovey is darling! As with Lovey Blankies, the head will tend to be floppy and change positions as it's grabbed and loved by their little owners. :sm17:


Welcome to the Tea Table, hope you stop by again, we love new people stopping by to visit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found, particularly in Sydney it was accessing the loo that could be a real problem. Plus places with steps at the entrance. Mind you to get anywhere I have to get up and down my 8 front steps. So far balance has not been a big issue, but I feel for you on that one.


Have you had any news on your hip? I'm hoping that is still going to happen soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that a riddle? --- sam


No, I had four in six years! Their ages are 26, 27, 31, and 32.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dinner was delicious... Of course I ate way too much and have been sleepy all day. It got very warm and was sunny all day too. Not sure what I'll do this evening. Hope all had a good day. Blessings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just doesn't seem right to me that someone has to close because they can't be made wheelchair accessable . It's one thing building them accessable but insisting that older buildings change seems wrong. So often it means changing the fabric of them and spoiling the look- and don't we want to maintain some of the history including how things looked?
> Does that meant that towers need to be closed becuase not every one can get up them? Or must have accessable paths up mountains.
> Everyone has limitations of some type (some more than others) and we just have to live with them rather than saying if I some have it then no one else should either.
> I'm not saying we don't do what can be done because of course we don't want people people missing out if it can be avoided.
> ...


I agree with you, sometimes logic doesn't enter into it I don't think. 
I would love a piece of chocolate, or even the pineapple upside down cake, but I'm determined to be good. Tomorrow I'm going to cut the rest of the cake and put it in freezer bags, well whatever is left when David leaves in the morning, lol, and freeze it so that I'll have a quick dessert for David when needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter from Matthew. He decorated an egg for us.


Great egg!!!!! Happy Easter Matthew!!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Hope everyone had a Happy Easter. We picked up my son for church, had a great surprise at church today. The original plans were that a group of us from church were going to go with the Pastor at about three to a rehab facility where one of our members had been for several weeks. Well, apparently, he got to go home and was at service this morning!

After, we went to our other house (we have two, kinda, at the moment... long story) my two daughters and their fiancés came over and we had a nice lunch with ham, potato salad, coleslaw, and deviled eggs. My oldest made dessert, a caramel apple poke cake, absolutely delicious, though very rich. 

Now, just relaxing with my sweetie, watching Columbo, and working on my knitting. Need to get this blanket done before we go on our trip Friday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you, love hopeful stories.
> Fan, interesting, I love remedies we can do ourselves.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mary Diaz said:


> Lovely!!!


Welcome to the Tea Table, hope you stop by again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> but then you were a child bride. --- sam


Yeppers, I was a mere toddler, heehee.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, nice surprise. How are you feeli g?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope everyone is having/has had a wonderful Easter.

Mary, please tell Matthew that I think his latest drawing of the horses is superb. Wow, his drawings are getting better all the time.

Have I missed the birthday girls? Hope Margaret and Serena have had wonderful birthdays and my best wishes for a great year ahead.

Not much happening here today. Unfortunately, I might have to tackle some ironing as the pile has now reached embarrassing heights! How boring. Would rather be knitting! Have a good day/evening everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wish someone who live here with me could realize he could bend all the way over & put things in the dishwasher????Meow!????


LOL! Good luck with that, mine has finally been trained to put them in the sink, but it's taken a long time.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Does this mean that you will attend the private reception with us. We are hoping you will join us. I would love to introduce you to the young couple that we will stay with. The young man works at a church in New Buffalo and has been doing something with autistic people in the area. Let me know if it works out to meet your friend.


Let me know your time frame and when the most convenient time to meet Mavis will be. I will be glad to be the chauffeur.

Happy birthday to Serena!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> They are hopeful to come home a few days later. Last year they said the same thing and she came home 2 months later. I asked Kristin to text me and let me know how surgery goes. I will text her Thursday to let her know that I am praying for her. I think most of the time the parents are fearful that they won't be bringing home their precious child.


It would be great if she's able to come home that fast. 
I think that would be the greatest fear, and it's definitely justified. Continued prayers for the whole family as well as Bella.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Easter everyone! I am in awe of Matthews drawings. This last one is REALLY WELL DONE! I am so glad he has such a wonderful hobby. Art has given me pleasure my whole life and I know he will carry on with it . His work gets better every month! I wish you well Mary. Matthew, keep on with the great work! Shirley
> 
> We will be at our son's tonight for dinner. I am excited as one of our friends from
> Calgary who was in the seniors group with me and her friend are in town and coming for dinner too. The blossoms are starting to bloom although it is not the usual spring here. Lots of clouds and rain, but improving every day. Love to you all Shirley
> ...


Those are so pretty Shirley, good to see you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 16 April '17
> 
> What a lovely day we have been having. Warm and sunny - even the breeze is warmer than usual. Quite pleasant to sit outdoors. I'm loving it.
> 
> ...


The Paska recipe sounds so good, I've bookmarked it for when I can have bread again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> About a week ago Tami shared a recipe on FB, well when I was doing buns for supper, I decided to experiment a bit & for once I think I have a success.
> I rolled out the dough, like for cinnamon buns but instead of the usual filling, I spread cream cheese on the dough & topped it with raspberry freezer jam, then rolled up & let rise. Baked at 350 for 15 minutes, when done I glazed with a bit of cream cheese icing. Not that I need another sweet I like but they are good. Will see what the rest of the family say.
> They don't look perfect


YUM!!! Any sweet roll is fabulous no matter how it looks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sitting here wasting time as DH said he may need me to help with a cow & don't want to start something. The calf isn't too smart & isn't sucking so DH is going to try to milk the mom & bottle feed the little one. These cows have never been milked so this could be an adventure ????
> If I just sit here, he won't need me but if I start something, he's sure to come


It never fails does it? I hope though that he was able to get the calf to nurse one way or the other.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy Easter everyone, do hope you're all enjoying the celebrations.
> I have begun to make this jumper. After a couple of trips to the frog pond, I have got it going right and very pleased with it so far.
> They didn't have the colour in photo, so I chose the blue instead.


That will be really pretty in the blue. :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy birthday, Margaret????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are you not allowed to eat? --- sam


I can't have wheat, oats, corn, white rice, soy, pasturized dairy milk (butter and yogurt are okay), yellow cheese (white is fine), cane sugar or artificial sweeteners ( I can have fruit sugars, honey, stevia...), no eggs unless organic with no antibiotics and stuff in them. It definitely makes for creative cooking. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Have you had any news on your hip? I'm hoping that is still going to happen soon.


No not a word! I am hoping they give me enough time to build up my savings for Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up here, so off I go to finish getting everything ready for David to leave at the butt crack(David's phrasing, lol) of dawn in the morning. He's headed to South Dakota, then Bismark North Dakota, then on to Michigan via Minnesota. I think he's planning to leave around 4am. 
So I probably won't be back tonight. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That will be really pretty in the blue. :sm24:


Thanks, wow you sure do have some food issues! Good that you know what to avoid, so it doesn't flare up on you. 
When I get itching I put a menthol gel on them, and keep cold packs in the fridge to chill them out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Easter everyone! I am in awe of Matthews drawings. This last one is REALLY WELL DONE! I am so glad he has such a wonderful hobby. Art has given me pleasure my whole life and I know he will carry on with it . His work gets better every month! I wish you well Mary. Matthew, keep on with the great work! Shirley
> 
> We will be at our son's tonight for dinner. I am excited as one of our friends from
> Calgary who was in the seniors group with me and her friend are in town and coming for dinner too. The blossoms are starting to bloom although it is not the usual spring here. Lots of clouds and rain, but improving every day. Love to you all Shirley
> ...


Thanks Shirley. Matthew will be delighted to know that you saw his drawings and enjoy them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Let me know your time frame and when the most convenient time to meet Mavis will be. I will be glad to be the chauffeur.
> 
> Happy birthday to Serena!


I will check with my friend to see what he has in mind. He did mention going to a free zoo.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe they couldn't get a different day for the auction as he just passed away about 3 months ago & they want to get the estate settled & most auctions are set months in advance.


That is possible, and I didn't think about it. I hope they got a good amount out of it. It seems like around here estate auctions seem to go for peanuts. Even things you would expect to bring a good price, doesn't.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Easter everyone! I am in awe of Matthews drawings. This last one is REALLY WELL DONE! I am so glad he has such a wonderful hobby. Art has given me pleasure my whole life and I know he will carry on with it . His work gets better every month! I wish you well Mary. Matthew, keep on with the great work! Shirley
> 
> We will be at our son's tonight for dinner. I am excited as one of our friends from
> Calgary who was in the seniors group with me and her friend are in town and coming for dinner too. The blossoms are starting to bloom although it is not the usual spring here. Lots of clouds and rain, but improving every day. Love to you all Shirley
> ...


Happy Easter Shirley! It's so nice to see you stop by for a visit.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Margaret and Serena. May your special day be filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> About a week ago Tami shared a recipe on FB, well when I was doing buns for supper, I decided to experiment a bit & for once I think I have a success.
> I rolled out the dough, like for cinnamon buns but instead of the usual filling, I spread cream cheese on the dough & topped it with raspberry freezer jam, then rolled up & let rise. Baked at 350 for 15 minutes, when done I glazed with a bit of cream cheese icing. Not that I need another sweet I like but they are good. Will see what the rest of the family say.
> They don't look perfect


They certainly look delicious! I;m glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sitting here wasting time as DH said he may need me to help with a cow & don't want to start something. The calf isn't too smart & isn't sucking so DH is going to try to milk the mom & bottle feed the little one. These cows have never been milked so this could be an adventure ????
> If I just sit here, he won't need me but if I start something, he's sure to come


Hope everything works out as it should. Sometimes they just need the extra little bit of encouragement.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy Easter everyone, do hope you're all enjoying the celebrations.
> I have begun to make this jumper. After a couple of trips to the frog pond, I have got it going right and very pleased with it so far.
> They didn't have the colour in photo, so I chose the blue instead.


That will be very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, I lied. Don't know what I was thinking...happens a lot lately! My oldest, Cathy, is 57; my son, John is 53; my baby, Amanda, is 48.


You didn't lie, you have just been in a FM fog. Cathy is my age. Well, for another 11 days!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Trying to catch up, but I did notice that Margaret and Serena are celebrating birthdays, so a huge Happy Birthday! I hope your day was wonderful.

Shirley, your paintings are so pretty. It is also good to hear from you! I hope you are able to visit us often.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That fabric should make a great shirt. Great minds think alike, I've had this open for a few days trying to tell myself I don't need it but think it would be great in a kids quilt
> 
> https://www.fabric.com/buy/0347714/timeless-treasures-packed-cats-black


That is really cute fabric! Most of my friends are "cat people," so that would be cute as a pillow or something else, just have to think on it!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> My "baby" just turned 36 last week! :sm06: :sm05:


My oldest will turn 49 in just 10 days but I wouldn't want to go back to 20 or even 40 again. To age 50 maybe but not before that one. My baby, Susan, will be 42 this fall. How did that happen???

Ohio Joy :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


So beautiful! I love the picture of Matthew working on his art! He is such a great artist!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Part of the listless feeling may be withdrawl from the coke. Was it regular or Diet Coke? If diet, it will be from the artificial sweeteners in it. They cause major health issues!
> 
> Happy Easter to you also. Enjoy your company the next 2 weekends. Our Indiana won their game yesterday. Don't remember the score.


I wish it was diet! But, alas, the full sugary one. I did better today, but I am thinking I need to go to bed. Some of my problem is an erratic sleep pattern. I love to stay up late!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Happy Easter to all and happy birthday to those who celebrate this month. My DD2's is next weekend. 

Came home on Wednesday as I had a close load. Lunch with Sam on Friday and yarn shopping. I'll get a pic of the yarn. Was able to finish my DD2's star blanket and my DD1's needs ends sewn in. Also crocheting purple angels for my DDIL's Girl Scout troop for Relay for Life in June. She wants 50 of them. Have about 40 done but need to steam block them to lay flat. Yesterday was spent with my DD1's family to celebrate her DSs' birthdays. We went to Famous Dave's for lots of BBQ and sides. Hen spent a few hours at the house with my DGGC and gave them the things I crocheted for them. My DD1 loved her egg cozies. I'll post pics. Today, my DD2, her DH and I went to an Easter buffet in Toledo. Very good food and nice ambiance. After a bit of shopping, home we went and spent the rest of the day relaxing except for the two + hours of doing my taxes! But they are done, filed and paid. Tomorrow may going through my yarn and sorting it into smaller bins. Back to work on Tuesday. 

Matthew, great picture and loved the egg you drew. I'm so impressed with your drawings. Mary, prayers for Bella and her family and doctors. Love the recipes, pics and jokes. 

I'll close for now. Hugs to all, healing wishes to those who need them. I'm off to bed. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love deviled eggs -- especially if they put just a dab of horseradish in them - just a dab. --- sam


DS made some today. He and his family came early and helped me finish getting ready. He also likes to put a dab of horseradish in them, but was nice and didn't today, as he and my DH would have been the only ones to eat them, not that that would have hurt THEIR feelings! LOL More for them! They were very good. They brought the vegetables for our dinner, asparagus, some wrapped in bacon, and brussel sprouts, and corn, and cooked them here. I made the ham and cheesy potatoes. DD made a chocolate cake with ganache icing. YUM! DD's inlaws also joined us. We had a great evening! No rain for the egg hunt!

We had a beautiful day also. I opened windows even! I fixed baskets for the grandkids, and filled some eggs for them, and the adult kids had a blast hiding it all! They hid the baskets and eggs separately. The grands had to find the basket with their name on it, then find the one egg in the basket to find out what color eggs they had to find to go with the basket. It was so fun watching Arriana look for hers! She was so excited! We have plenty of places to hide them. It took the 16 year old the longest to find his. I knew how many I had filled for each of them, so they had to count them to make sure they had them all. Last year was the first year I started assigning individual colors. It works well. That way one doesn't end up with more than the others. It works better for Arriana, also.

We could use a few prayers please. DDIL's nephew was hit by a car yesterday. He is okay, but badly bruised and banged up. They kept him overnight in the hospital with fluid around his spleen, but he is home now. He was playing at a neighbor's and crossed the street to get the ball. He stopped and looked for traffic, crossed and got the ball, checked traffic again, and was half way across the street when he was hit. The neighbors were watching him. They live on a 5 point stop on the corner. There is another 5 point stop 2 blocks away on the same street. The driver blew the stop sign. According to the hospital, his injuries were consistant with a car going about 25 mph. As of yesterday right after the accident, no charges had been filed. His parents are working to have the driver charged.

We are having some horrible things happening in our area this weekend. Someone has been driving around the Cleveland area randomly shooting people. This evening he was spotted much closer to home, and shooting here also. At least it is thought to be the same person. Prayers please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> The cookies I have for Easter dinner are purchased ones. However, I do make a kolache cookie at Christmas. I will look up the recipe and post it when I can.


I love those! Especially with the nut filling! DH''s mother used to make them.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love Matthew's Easter Egg!  Happy Easter to you, Matthew!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> how do you make potato salad with roast beef? i'm not knocking it - just curious - i have never heard of that before. --- sam


You have the potato salad as a side dish to the roast beef! My sister in law puts everything but the kitchen sink in hers, including tomatoes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been busy knitting, shopping, working etc. I stopped by Bella's home today to drop off a few things for Easter. Some of the items will be held for later in the week. Bella and parents will be going to the hospital on Wednesday so Bella can undergo surgery on Thursday. She will have several things done. I think she is getting a double line put in because her veins are shot. The parents are hoping to return home on the weekend. I am hoping things will go well for them. I had gifted a couple of cross stitch patterns to be stitched. The mom said that she might keep one of them for herself. I told her that I would be delighted if she did. I also gave her some Easter kitchen towels. Just trying to brighten up their day.


Poor baby! I will be sending prayers for her and her family.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Think I'll get to bed and finish catching up in the morning! I hope everyone has a good night/day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I wish it was diet! But, alas, the full sugary one. I did better today, but I am thinking I need to go to bed. Some of my problem is an erratic sleep pattern. I love to stay up late!


I am glad it's the regular Coke, instead of the diet. Artificial sweeteners are causing so many health issues in people. My aunt, my DD, and me are all allergic to all of them. My aunt went to the ER thinking she was having a heart attack. All tests were good. Finally the ER Dr. went on line to see what he could find out that might be the cause. Came back in and asked if she had had anything with the artificial sweeteners in it. She had had a diet soda. She rarely drinks any soda, usually just water. He told her to never ever again have anything with with artificial sweetener in it. DD has heart issues also with it, though hers isn't totally related to the sweeteners. I feel like I am really wired and flying.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret and Serena, Happy happy Birthday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, YOUNGSTER, but I won't hold that against you. Healing energy sent for DDIL's nephew.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday to Miss Serena!

Shirley, it's good to see you. Beautiful paintings.

I'm off to bed in a few...hugs and healing thoughts for all who need or want them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, I'm sure you understand about places with limited access, especially if you use a walker. I can only go to restaurants that have an easy walk in. I'm with you about breakfast out, and eggs benedict is one of my favorites!


Last year when visiting relatives, I had eggs Benedict for the first time, it's really good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> The cookies I have for Easter dinner are purchased ones. However, I do make a kolache cookie at Christmas. I will look up the recipe and post it when I can.


OK, thanks, no hurry


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that a riddle? --- sam


No, Sam, she meant her oldest & youngest were the same age as my 2 boys but she has 2 more in between

Edit, I should have read farther, I see Sorleena answered this question too????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It never fails does it? I hope though that he was able to get the calf to nurse one way or the other.


The cow was quite quiet so he milked her into a bottle with a nipple & bottle fed the calf, it didn't seem hungry so he's decided it must have sucked when he wasn't around to see it so we think all is well.
I hope things stay quiet tonight, last night he was out til after 1am as a new one came & he had to put it in the hot box- a box with an electric heater under it to warm & dry off a new calf. Poor little thing was really cold. But seems fine today


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can't have wheat, oats, corn, white rice, soy, pasturized dairy milk (butter and yogurt are okay), yellow cheese (white is fine), cane sugar or artificial sweeteners ( I can have fruit sugars, honey, stevia...), no eggs unless organic with no antibiotics and stuff in them. It definitely makes for creative cooking. lol


I can't imagine following a diet like that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DS made some today. He and his family came early and helped me finish getting ready. He also likes to put a dab of horseradish in them, but was nice and didn't today, as he and my DH would have been the only ones to eat them, not that that would have hurt THEIR feelings! LOL More for them! They were very good. They brought the vegetables for our dinner, asparagus, some wrapped in bacon, and brussel sprouts, and corn, and cooked them here. I made the ham and cheesy potatoes. DD made a chocolate cake with ganache icing. YUM! DD's inlaws also joined us. We had a great evening! No rain for the egg hunt!
> 
> We had a beautiful day also. I opened windows even! I fixed baskets for the grandkids, and filled some eggs for them, and the adult kids had a blast hiding it all! They hid the baskets and eggs separately. The grands had to find the basket with their name on it, then find the one egg in the basket to find out what color eggs they had to find to go with the basket. It was so fun watching Arriana look for hers! She was so excited! We have plenty of places to hide them. It took the 16 year old the longest to find his. I knew how many I had filled for each of them, so they had to count them to make sure they had them all. Last year was the first year I started assigning individual colors. It works well. That way one doesn't end up with more than the others. It works better for Arriana, also.
> 
> ...


It's good your DILs nephew is home already, very lucky injuries weren't more serious.
I hope they find the shooter quickly before any more are injured, good grief, the world is going crazy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad it's the regular Coke, instead of the diet. Artificial sweeteners are causing so many health issues in people. My aunt, my DD, and me are all allergic to all of them. My aunt went to the ER thinking she was having a heart attack. All tests were good. Finally the ER Dr. went on line to see what he could find out that might be the cause. Came back in and asked if she had had anything with the artificial sweeteners in it. She had had a diet soda. She rarely drinks any soda, usually just water. He told her to never ever again have anything with with artificial sweetener in it. DD has heart issues also with it, though hers isn't totally related to the sweeteners. I feel like I am really wired and flying.


I occasionally drink regular Coke but hate the taste of diet sweeteners so never drink that. I've heard it can give symptoms of MS if you drink much of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had a great supper at DHs cousins, her daughter & GKs were there, we haven't seen them since last summer, boy the kids have sure shot up. My honeyed beets were a hit, only about 1/2 cup left & only 2 buns left from 2 dozen
Well, I'm off to bed,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> how do you make potato salad with roast beef? i'm not knocking it - just curious - i have never heard of that before. --- sam


Not with roast beef in the potatoe salad Sam . I make potatoe salad separate and have it with very thin slices of roast beef slices of roast


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Margaret hope you had a fantastic day ????????

Cathy hope Serena had a great day too and you all enjoyed it with her ????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> My oldest will turn 49 in just 10 days but I wouldn't want to go back to 20 or even 40 again. To age 50 maybe but not before that one. My baby, Susan, will be 42 this fall. How did that happen???
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


My husband always says he would like to be 18 again I say no way . I don't think about how old I am it's just a number to me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> DS made some today. He and his family came early and helped me finish getting ready. He also likes to put a dab of horseradish in them, but was nice and didn't today, as he and my DH would have been the only ones to eat them, not that that would have hurt THEIR feelings! LOL More for them! They were very good. They brought the vegetables for our dinner, asparagus, some wrapped in bacon, and brussel sprouts, and corn, and cooked them here. I made the ham and cheesy potatoes. DD made a chocolate cake with ganache icing. YUM! DD's inlaws also joined us. We had a great evening! No rain for the egg hunt!
> 
> We had a beautiful day also. I opened windows even! I fixed baskets for the grandkids, and filled some eggs for them, and the adult kids had a blast hiding it all! They hid the baskets and eggs separately. The grands had to find the basket with their name on it, then find the one egg in the basket to find out what color eggs they had to find to go with the basket. It was so fun watching Arriana look for hers! She was so excited! We have plenty of places to hide them. It took the 16 year old the longest to find his. I knew how many I had filled for each of them, so they had to count them to make sure they had them all. Last year was the first year I started assigning individual colors. It works well. That way one doesn't end up with more than the others. It works better for Arriana, also.
> 
> ...


Glad the little boy is home and recovering Tami 
That is scary about the person shooting at people I hope they catch him/ her before someone is killed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad it's the regular Coke, instead of the diet. Artificial sweeteners are causing so many health issues in people. My aunt, my DD, and me are all allergic to all of them. My aunt went to the ER thinking she was having a heart attack. All tests were good. Finally the ER Dr. went on line to see what he could find out that might be the cause. Came back in and asked if she had had anything with the artificial sweeteners in it. She had had a diet soda. She rarely drinks any soda, usually just water. He told her to never ever again have anything with with artificial sweetener in it. DD has heart issues also with it, though hers isn't totally related to the sweeteners. I feel like I am really wired and flying.


I don't drink any type of fizzy drinks at all just coffee or water . I use an infuser jug or bottle to add my own flavour to the water


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter from Matthew. He decorated an egg for us.


Thank for our egg Matthew-it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Easter everyone! I am in awe of Matthews drawings. This last one is REALLY WELL DONE! I am so glad he has such a wonderful hobby. Art has given me pleasure my whole life and I know he will carry on with it . His work gets better every month! I wish you well Mary. Matthew, keep on with the great work! Shirley
> 
> We will be at our son's tonight for dinner. I am excited as one of our friends from
> Calgary who was in the seniors group with me and her friend are in town and coming for dinner too. The blossoms are starting to bloom although it is not the usual spring here. Lots of clouds and rain, but improving every day. Love to you all Shirley
> ...


Thanks for the picture Shirley and good to see you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And thanks to everyone else for the birthday wishes. Had a good day. Saw dolphins though not as close as I've seen them before. But they are such lovely majestic looking animals as they elegantly swim or jump through the water.
Got 2 skeins of yarn (plus the club one), a red and a second of the club as the colour was so lovely. I won't post them yet as the others in the group haven't received theirs yet and you never know one of them might find it here and spoil the fun of opening it up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> About a week ago Tami shared a recipe on FB, well when I was doing buns for supper, I decided to experiment a bit & for once I think I have a success.
> I rolled out the dough, like for cinnamon buns but instead of the usual filling, I spread cream cheese on the dough & topped it with raspberry freezer jam, then rolled up & let rise. Baked at 350 for 15 minutes, when done I glazed with a bit of cream cheese icing. Not that I need another sweet I like but they are good. Will see what the rest of the family say.
> They don't look perfect


It's taste that matters most and they look tasty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy Easter everyone, do hope you're all enjoying the celebrations.
> I have begun to make this jumper. After a couple of trips to the frog pond, I have got it going right and very pleased with it so far.
> They didn't have the colour in photo, so I chose the blue instead.


The blue is really pretty. Is it a possum mix? I have some Touch yarns and they are all lovely and soft are these too?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you leave your doors unlocked? --- sam


Of course I can :sm02: Safety wise no we don't leave our doors unlocked. Usually have the back door unlocked when we are home but not the front and neither when out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Sonja, now I have first lot of 8 rows done I can see how the stitches form the pattern so should be ok from now on I hope. It's all about the counting and that's why I struggle at times, thinking I've got it sorted then forget to count and run into trouble.


And being darker you need more done before it shows up clearly as you work.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Margaret!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

.....and Serena!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Margaret!


Thanks Kate- got a laugh out of socks for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Of course I can :sm02: Safety wise no we don't leave our doors unlocked. Usually have the back door unlocked when we are home but not the front and neither when out.


I leave all my doors unlocked while home , husband used to say lock them while he's not there but I never did .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


Love seeing the Artist at work and Matthew's drawing is lovely!! Thank you for sharing, 
Matthew and Mary!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Mary Diaz said:


> Lovely!!!


Nice to have you drop in, Mary Diaz!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Easter to everyone. Happy Birthday in advance to Margaret & Serena. Hope Serena's new sister will wait to arrive until after Serena's birthday. Has a name been selected for the so to arrive baby Cathy?


I hope your birthdays were wonderful, Margaret and Serena!! And that all enjoyed Easter...we had a beautiful day here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yesterday this was an empty farmers field today a very large carboot . Just up the road from me so I went to have a look and got a few bargains


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Oh well, happened again. Almost out of data. Will catch up again Saturday. Till then stay safe


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> About a week ago Tami shared a recipe on FB, well when I was doing buns for supper, I decided to experiment a bit & for once I think I have a success.
> I rolled out the dough, like for cinnamon buns but instead of the usual filling, I spread cream cheese on the dough & topped it with raspberry freezer jam, then rolled up & let rise. Baked at 350 for 15 minutes, when done I glazed with a bit of cream cheese icing. Not that I need another sweet I like but they are good. Will see what the rest of the family say.
> They don't look perfect


They sound delicious Bonnie! I'll bring the coffee!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My bargains were all these pattern books for £1 and these buttons for £1 also got a lovely snow globe £1 and some plants


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice bargain I am looking these books on bargain may be lucky one day .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mirror said:


> very nice bargain I am looking these books on bargain may be lucky one day .


Thank you . I was so pleased when the lady said £1 for all of them . Couldn't give her the money quick enough before she changed her mind ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy Easter to all and happy birthday to those who celebrate this month. My DD2's is next weekend.
> 
> ...


Love your Easter projects Kathy - very cute!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I leave all my doors unlocked while home , husband used to say lock them while he's not there but I never did .


One of my knitting friends had her handbag stolen from the front of her house (inside) while she inside the house. So unless I am at the front of the house always have it locked. As it happens can't actually shut it without it being locked anyway but I would still keep it locked.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My bargains were all these pattern books for £1 and these buttons for £1 also got a lovely snow globe £1 and some plants


They are bargains indeed- and Jean Greenhowe patterns are so cute.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Margaret!


You find the best photos Kate - this made me laugh!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday this was an empty farmers field today a very large carboot . Just up the road from me so I went to have a look and got a few bargains


I enkoy the flea market type things...I always find things I can't live without! :sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> My bargains were all these pattern books for £1 and these buttons for £1 also got a lovely snow globe £1 and some plants


All very cute!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Mirror said:


> very nice bargain I am looking these books on bargain may be lucky one day .


Nice to have you drop in, Mirror!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of my knitting friends had her handbag stolen from the front of her house (inside) while she inside the house. So unless I am at the front of the house always have it locked. As it happens can't actually shut it without it being locked anyway but I would still keep it locked.


We have had instances of people stealing from the house whilst the owner was in the back garden, so I always keep the doors locked too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending up prayers for DDIL's nephew. Hope they charge the driver too. I saw on the morning news about the man in Cleveland going around shooting folks. Said that he was blaming his girlfriend for making him do it. What a nut job. Hope he is caught or turns himself in soon. Insanity abounds.


tami_ohio said:


> DS made some today. He and his family came early and helped me finish getting ready. He also likes to put a dab of horseradish in them, but was nice and didn't today, as he and my DH would have been the only ones to eat them, not that that would have hurt THEIR feelings! LOL More for them! They were very good. They brought the vegetables for our dinner, asparagus, some wrapped in bacon, and brussel sprouts, and corn, and cooked them here. I made the ham and cheesy potatoes. DD made a chocolate cake with ganache icing. YUM! DD's inlaws also joined us. We had a great evening! No rain for the egg hunt!
> 
> We had a beautiful day also. I opened windows even! I fixed baskets for the grandkids, and filled some eggs for them, and the adult kids had a blast hiding it all! They hid the baskets and eggs separately. The grands had to find the basket with their name on it, then find the one egg in the basket to find out what color eggs they had to find to go with the basket. It was so fun watching Arriana look for hers! She was so excited! We have plenty of places to hide them. It took the 16 year old the longest to find his. I knew how many I had filled for each of them, so they had to count them to make sure they had them all. Last year was the first year I started assigning individual colors. It works well. That way one doesn't end up with more than the others. It works better for Arriana, also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Age doesn't bother me either Sonja. I also figure it is just one more year above the grass rather than under it.


Swedenme said:


> My husband always says he would like to be 18 again I say no way . I don't think about how old I am it's just a number to me


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...what a perfect birthday "card" for Margaret! Love it!


KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Margaret!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The only time the doors are left unlocked is when DH is also home. Hate that we have to live this way. Grew up never locking the doors. We've had one too many sketchy individuals show up here. Not so much now that we have the big dogs though.


Swedenme said:


> I leave all my doors unlocked while home , husband used to say lock them while he's not there but I never did .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy that is a large carboot! (Never heard that term until reading it on the KTP).


Swedenme said:


> Yesterday this was an empty farmers field today a very large carboot . Just up the road from me so I went to have a look and got a few bargains


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice haul you got there Sonja! Button are really cute and I know will look good on one of your creations.


Swedenme said:


> My bargains were all these pattern books for £1 and these buttons for £1 also got a lovely snow globe £1 and some plants


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Mirror! I don't recognize your name but glad you've joined in the tea party. Hope you'll join in some more!


Mirror said:


> very nice bargain I am looking these books on bargain may be lucky one day .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too April! My DH goes to a big flea market every Saturday and Sunday and usually brings home something. He enjoys the wandering around and looking at the stuff.


oneapril said:


> I enkoy the flea market type things...I always find things I can't live without! :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too April! My DH goes to a big flea market every Saturday and Sunday and usually brings home something. He enjoys the wandering around and looking at the stuff.


That's what I enjoy doing too . Although this one was a very large car boot sale and I got a bit lost in which way I had been . I was up and out the door very early , think mishka thought I was dragging her out the door for another walk as she watched me put my shoes on and ran and hid under the table


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My bargains were all these pattern books for £1 and these buttons for £1 also got a lovely snow globe £1 and some plants


Wow! What a great find!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, YOUNGSTER, but I won't hold that against you. Healing energy sent for DDIL's nephew.


???? And thank you for the healing energy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My "baby" just turned 36 last week! :sm06: :sm05:


My step-granddaughter turned 25 this week and I have yet to meet her. I guess at this stage, I never will. She lives in Maine.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My oldest will turn 49 in just 10 days but I wouldn't want to go back to 20 or even 40 again. To age 50 maybe but not before that one. My baby, Susan, will be 42 this fall. How did that happen???
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


Mine are almost identical ages and then there is one in the middle 15 mos. younger than the first; that was a busy time!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope everyone had a lovely Easter. My family was here except for my one nephew who had to work. His girlfriend was here though. We had a lovely dinner of roast lamb, ham, roast potatoes and veggies. Pumpkin pie for dessert. My SIL brought chocolates for everyone. My great nephew received a chocolate chess set. He's quite the chess player so it was appropriate. I would hesitate to eat it. We had a nice evening together. The table was cleared, except for a bowl of beer nuts. I decided to do some knitting but thought Candy was very quiet and wasn't sitting with me. I went to find her and what do you think she was doing---into the beer nuts. Some of them had a bit of chocolate on them and I think she licked it all. She hasn't been sick and seems to be okay but she got quite the scolding. Fortunately, I found her before she ate all the nuts.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You find the best photos Kate - this made me laugh!


Me too!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Easter everyone. We had a fine day around 20c. We all had a terrific time today. Lovely to have everyone together. And the same again tomorrow morning for Serena's Birthday.
> 
> And that reminds me...... Happy Birthday Margaret (Darrowil) for tomorrow. :sm11:


Happy Birthday Darowil. Hope you treat yourself to something extra special.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


Matthew, that is wonderful. You are so talented.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only up to page 27 but off to have breakfast. The sun is shining and it looks like it might be a beautiful day. Back later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow! What a great find!


I will have to make some toys now . No excuse now


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, why are you on this diet? You have probably said but I have CRAFT.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My bargains were all these pattern books for £1 and these buttons for £1 also got a lovely snow globe £1 and some plants


The Jean Greenhowe books are a real find as I read last week that she is retiring. The article said that they didn't know if they would still be published or not.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, love the socks with candles.
Margaret, dolphins and three skeins of yarn, pretty darn good Birthday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, lovely bargains.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, you made quite a haul of bargains. Do people actually sell stuff from the truck of the cars? Seems such a strange name for a flea market or garage sale????

Kate you always find the perfect cards


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DS made some today. He and his family came early and helped me finish getting ready. He also likes to put a dab of horseradish in them, but was nice and didn't today, as he and my DH would have been the only ones to eat them, not that that would have hurt THEIR feelings! LOL More for them! They were very good. They brought the vegetables for our dinner, asparagus, some wrapped in bacon, and brussel sprouts, and corn, and cooked them here. I made the ham and cheesy potatoes. DD made a chocolate cake with ganache icing. YUM! DD's inlaws also joined us. We had a great evening! No rain for the egg hunt!
> 
> We had a beautiful day also. I opened windows even! I fixed baskets for the grandkids, and filled some eggs for them, and the adult kids had a blast hiding it all! They hid the baskets and eggs separately. The grands had to find the basket with their name on it, then find the one egg in the basket to find out what color eggs they had to find to go with the basket. It was so fun watching Arriana look for hers! She was so excited! We have plenty of places to hide them. It took the 16 year old the longest to find his. I knew how many I had filled for each of them, so they had to count them to make sure they had them all. Last year was the first year I started assigning individual colors. It works well. That way one doesn't end up with more than the others. It works better for Arriana, also.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, Margaret. Hope you have a wonderful day.

Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter. We'll be celebrating with our whole family next weekend so we just went out for brunch. It was nice having someone else do the cooking and cleanup.

More work on DD's house and our yard today. I'm ordering the trees today also.

Take care everyone. The revised KAP registration forms have been sent out. Let me know if you need me to resend to anyone. Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, you made quite a haul of bargains. Do people actually sell stuff from the truck of the cars? Seems such a strange name for a flea market or garage sale????
> 
> Kate you always find the perfect cards


That is how it started years ago with people just having items in their boot ,now they put tables and railings out in front of their cars and spread stuff out on ground sheets . Each car will have a certain amount of space .you can find almost anything at a car boot sale . Over the years people have bought items sometimes for as little as 50p that they have then gone on to sell for thousands of pounds


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday this was an empty farmers field today a very large carboot . Just up the road from me so I went to have a look and got a few bargains


Do we get to know what your bargains were!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My bargains were all these pattern books for £1 and these buttons for £1 also got a lovely snow globe £1 and some plants


Spoke too soon! I love Jean Greenhowe- AND she is a Scot!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yesterday I was knitting socks at my meeting. Started to get small hand tremors so put knitting down. Got thirsty so picked up coffee mug and started shaking like I had Parkinsons. Hopefully no one noticed. I'd have left meeting but not all that sure I was steady enough to walk out safely. It's like each day I have a new body and have to get use to how to live in it. I've done that successfully with FM, so assume I can with LUPUS. I don't think the book I have on Lupus mentions tremors but CRAFT very active so can't be sure. Also feel like I have pleurisy, sore under ribs. The book did mention this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope everyone had a lovely Easter. My family was here except for my one nephew who had to work. His girlfriend was here though. We had a lovely dinner of roast lamb, ham, roast potatoes and veggies. Pumpkin pie for dessert. My SIL brought chocolates for everyone. My great nephew received a chocolate chess set. He's quite the chess player so it was appropriate. I would hesitate to eat it. We had a nice evening together. The table was cleared, except for a bowl of beer nuts. I decided to do some knitting but thought Candy was very quiet and wasn't sitting with me. I went to find her and what do you think she was doing---into the beer nuts. Some of them had a bit of chocolate on them and I think she licked it all. She hasn't been sick and seems to be okay but she got quite the scolding. Fortunately, I found her before she ate all the nuts.


Candy for Candy (perhaps) naughty girl! Glad she seems to have no ill effects though. We used to let the dogs lick chocolate icecream tubs- but I am very careful now-a-days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yesterday I was knitting socks at my meeting. Started to get small hand tremors so put knitting down. Got thirsty so picked up coffee mug and started shaking like I had Parkinsons. Hopefully no one noticed. I'd have left meeting but not all that sure I was steady enough to walk out safely. It's like each day I have a new body and have to get use to how to live in it. I've done that successfully with FM, so assume I can with LUPUS. I don't think the book I have on Lupus mentions tremors but CRAFT very active so can't be sure. Also feel like I have pleurisy, sore under ribs. The book did mention this.


I am so sorry Joy- it seems just one thing after another for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you.
Liz, glad Candy ok.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


Darling.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Quick on to post pic of one of the star blankets. Yarn used was Bernat Pop!, four cakes of Blue Blaze. For DD2. Color in photo not true. 

Also pic of yarn I got in Grand Rapids, OH when I went to lunch with Sam. 

Kathy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> We have had instances of people stealing from the house whilst the owner was in the back garden, so I always keep the doors locked too.


Yes, I've always kept the doors locked.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks, wow you sure do have some food issues! Good that you know what to avoid, so it doesn't flare up on you.
> When I get itching I put a menthol gel on them, and keep cold packs in the fridge to chill them out.


Oh no, those aren't allergies or anything, just things we can't have for 90 days, the holistic doctor wants us on a restricted diet to clean out our systems and basically do a restart, then we'll start adding back in. All my allergies are environmental, well, and the cats. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, those aren't allergies or anything, just things we can't have for 90 days, the holistic doctor wants us on a restricted diet to clean out our systems and basically do a restart, then we'll start adding back in. All my allergies are environmental, well, and the cats. lol


Oh I see, wishing you the very best of luck with the big clean out. I was given a herbal brew to drink each day when I had acupuncture and it was a good cleaning process too. Environmental is a hard one, seeing it's all around us.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A bit of progress on my jumper, I can see the pattern now so don't need to read instructions as I knit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yesterday I was knitting socks at my meeting. Started to get small hand tremors so put knitting down. Got thirsty so picked up coffee mug and started shaking like I had Parkinsons. Hopefully no one noticed. I'd have left meeting but not all that sure I was steady enough to walk out safely. It's like each day I have a new body and have to get use to how to live in it. I've done that successfully with FM, so assume I can with LUPUS. I don't think the book I have on Lupus mentions tremors but CRAFT very active so can't be sure. Also feel like I have pleurisy, sore under ribs. The book did mention this.


I Hope your doctor can find out what's going on & your get a diagnosis & some sort of treatment soon. Not good you're feeling so poorly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, glad diet to gain health, not due to illness.
KimmyZ, welcome, don't think I've seen you before.
Kathy, lovely star blanket and yarn.
Fan, coming along nicely. I'd probably use circulars with that many stitches, to keep weight on my lap, rather Rohan wrists. But you are doing wonderfully, nice even texture.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, I've always kept the doors locked.


Not us, unless we were going away for several days, doors were never locked or keys out of vehicles. Now we do lock the house. If we go away for the day


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Quick on to post pic of one of the star blankets. Yarn used was Bernat Pop!, four cakes of Blue Blaze. For DD2. Color in photo not true.
> 
> Also pic of yarn I got in Grand Rapids, OH when I went to lunch with Sam.
> 
> Kathy


Love them....how far is Grand Rapids from Sam's?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> A bit of progress on my jumper, I can see the pattern now so don't need to read instructions as I knit.


Looking good, I love that color


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, I've always kept the doors locked.


I can usually leave the doors unlocked, but with so many workmen around these days, I lock them. We have screens on our front and back doors and open both of them to get a cross breeze during these beautiful days.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, glad diet to gain health, not due to illness.
> KimmyZ, welcome, don't think I've seen you before.
> Kathy, lovely star blanket and yarn.
> Fan, coming along nicely. I'd probably use circulars with that many stitches, to keep weight on my lap, rather Rohan wrists. But you are doing wonderfully, nice even texture.


Thank you, I've never used circulars, another thing to try sometime. I've been knitting since childhood, just haven't done cables for many years, so it's good to get back into it again. My time has been spent on other things, cross stitch, patchwork, crochet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Darowil. May it be a wonderful day for you. I guess this is a day late for you, but on time here.

Had a lovely Easter and I didn't have to do all the cooking, but have a huge ham in the freezer that I can't eat on my diet. Guess it will keep. I took a salad and lemon tart pie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Quick on to post pic of one of the star blankets. Yarn used was Bernat Pop!, four cakes of Blue Blaze. For DD2. Color in photo not true.
> 
> Also pic of yarn I got in Grand Rapids, OH when I went to lunch with Sam.
> 
> Kathy


Lovely blanket and your yarn is gorgeous


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I keep my doors locked even in the daytime unless expecting DS. When I was about 13 my mother's neighbor across the street was out in the backyard doing her wash. A man entered by the front door and when she went back in the home he raped her and beat her badly. Had quite an effect on me. I remember my DS wondering why I locked my doors and a few years later a lady on the next street over was kidnapped from her home. Now we have home invasions where people want you to be home. You open your door and they force their way in. Has gone very poorly, especially for seniors more susceptible to heart attacks when beaten and or tied up. I no longer answer my door unless someone lets me know they are coming or I can see who it is. I think I am probably more paranoid than most and wish I wasn't.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you, I've never used circulars, another thing to try sometime. I've been knitting since childhood, just haven't done cables for many years, so it's good to get back into it again. My time has been spent on other things, cross stitch, patchwork, crochet.


Your sweater is looking lovely Fan . 
I use circulars for all my knitting even when I'm knitting a flat pattern it just gives you more room on your needles


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Yesterday I was knitting socks at my meeting. Started to get small hand tremors so put knitting down. Got thirsty so picked up coffee mug and started shaking like I had Parkinsons. Hopefully no one noticed. I'd have left meeting but not all that sure I was steady enough to walk out safely. It's like each day I have a new body and have to get use to how to live in it. I've done that successfully with FM, so assume I can with LUPUS. I don't think the book I have on Lupus mentions tremors but CRAFT very active so can't be sure. Also feel like I have pleurisy, sore under ribs. The book did mention this.


I am saddened to hear this. Sending you love, hugs, and prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I keep my doors locked even in the daytime unless expecting DS. When I was about 13 my mother's neighbor across the street was out in the backyard doing her wash. A man entered by the front door and when she went back in the home he raped her and beat her badly. Had quite an effect on me. I remember my DS wondering why I locked my doors and a few years later a lady on the next street over was kidnapped from her home. Now we have home invasions where people want you to be home. You open your door and they force their way in. Has gone very poorly, especially for seniors more susceptible to heart attacks when beaten and or tied up. I no longer answer my door unless someone lets me know they are coming or I can see who it is. I think I am probably more paranoid than most and wish I wasn't.


That's terrible , I can see why you are paranoid I would be too. It's fairly quiet where I live which is one of the main reasons we never moved to a bigger house over the years


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your sweater is looking lovely Fan .
> I use circulars for all my knitting even when I'm knitting a flat pattern it just gives you more room on your needles


I understand that thinking to use circulars. I have 129 stitches on the needles, but they're a good length so not hard to manoeuvre.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looking good, I love that color


The colour is quite a bright shade, with the silk component giving it a nice sheen throughout.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> A bit of progress on my jumper, I can see the pattern now so don't need to read instructions as I knit.


It's a glorious blue! I see you have a sort of backwards/forwards cabling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This boy was in 3 musicals with my grandchildren and the same age as DGS #1. Sadly he was on life support for 2 weeks and the parents had to make the decision to let him go. A very sad time for all who knew him and my DGC who are much younger than I was when I first lost someone my age.

This was from the date when he was hit:
UPDATE: Irondequoit police have identified the 14 yr. old student hit by a vehicle this morning. (They have since said that the lady that hit him was not speeding, thank goodness. Her life will never be the same as for all who knew him.

Lynch's mother is also battling cancer, making this an extremely difficult time for the family.

"Michael is currently in the hospital in critical condition". "Michael comes from a family of strong religious faith. The family has had their share of struggles throughout these past couple of years with the mother, Bernadette, battling cancer herself and is now faced with this nightmare."

The funeral is Tuesday. It seems everyone who knew him really cared about him. I am not sure if the DGC will be going or not but I have confidence that my DIL and DS will handle this very carefully. I did edit the above as there is a fundraiser and I was not putting this in here for that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's terrible , I can see why you are paranoid I would be too. It's fairly quiet where I live which is one of the main reasons we never moved to a bigger house over the years


Our area is fine too where we live now, just left with those feelings. Where the lady was kidnapped was when we lived in a farm house with a big barn and was thought of as a very safe area. The other where the lady was putting out her wash was not big houses, but a small subdivision, also out in the country in Streetsboro, Ohio.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Daralene sincere condolences to you and family at this very sad time. 
I don't think you're paranoid, just very sensible keeping yourself protected and safe from harm. Today's world is a scary place, and the days of leaving doors unlocked have long gone sadly. I always keep the doors locked when I'm home, especially working outside in the back yard. We have a gate at the side of the house and last year I stopped a guy who managed to push it open and come snooping round. So now it has a double padlock on it and can't be opened without a key.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Daralene sincere condolences to you and family at this very sad time.
> I don't think you're paranoid, just very sensible keeping yourself protected and safe from harm. Today's world is a scary place, and the days of leaving doors unlocked have long gone sadly. I always keep the doors locked when I'm home, especially working outside in the back yard. We have a gate at the side of the house and last year I stopped a guy who managed to push it open and come snooping round. So now it has a double padlock on it and can't be opened without a key.


Wow, scary that this guy did that. Glad you have a double padlock now!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your sweater is looking lovely Fan .
> I use circulars for all my knitting even when I'm knitting a flat pattern it just gives you more room on your needles


Me too, except when using DPNs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This boy was in 3 musicals with my grandchildren and the same age as DGS #1. Sadly he was on life support for 2 weeks and the parents had to make the decision to let him go. A very sad time for all who knew him and my DGC who are much younger than I was when I first lost someone my age.
> 
> This was from the date when he was hit:
> UPDATE: Irondequoit police have identified the 14 yr. old student hit by a vehicle this morning. (They have since said that the lady that hit him was not speeding, thank goodness. Her life will never be the same as for all who knew him.
> ...


Very sad for al concerned. Condolences to your GKs


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, scary that this guy did that. Glad you have a double padlock now!


Yes he was very brazen. I heard him shove the gate open, it's a heavy wooden one, and saw him looking through the window so I ran out and asked him what he was doing there. His answer was he was looking for a missing person, so I told him nobody was here and to go look somewhere else, and the police station was nearby so go and report a missing person there! He left, apologising profusely. I didn't believe a word he said, but standing up to him put him off doing anything. So lucky he didn't get violent with me!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy Easter to all and happy birthday to those who celebrate this month. My DD2's is next weekend.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy! Glad you had a good Easter, love your egg cozies and the bunnies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DS made some today. He and his family came early and helped me finish getting ready. He also likes to put a dab of horseradish in them, but was nice and didn't today, as he and my DH would have been the only ones to eat them, not that that would have hurt THEIR feelings! LOL More for them! They were very good. They brought the vegetables for our dinner, asparagus, some wrapped in bacon, and brussel sprouts, and corn, and cooked them here. I made the ham and cheesy potatoes. DD made a chocolate cake with ganache icing. YUM! DD's inlaws also joined us. We had a great evening! No rain for the egg hunt!
> 
> We had a beautiful day also. I opened windows even! I fixed baskets for the grandkids, and filled some eggs for them, and the adult kids had a blast hiding it all! They hid the baskets and eggs separately. The grands had to find the basket with their name on it, then find the one egg in the basket to find out what color eggs they had to find to go with the basket. It was so fun watching Arriana look for hers! She was so excited! We have plenty of places to hide them. It took the 16 year old the longest to find his. I knew how many I had filled for each of them, so they had to count them to make sure they had them all. Last year was the first year I started assigning individual colors. It works well. That way one doesn't end up with more than the others. It works better for Arriana, also.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! I am so glad that he's okay and home but that driver needs to be charged big time, before they kill someone. 
I saw on my new blob on my phone that a behavioral therapist or some-such in Cleveland had shot someone and posted it on facebook, I certainly hope that they catch him soon and that his boasts that he killed others is just empty boasts and not actual deeds, and the poor family of the retired man that was shot, I pray that they can find some healing and definitely justice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The cow was quite quiet so he milked her into a bottle with a nipple & bottle fed the calf, it didn't seem hungry so he's decided it must have sucked when he wasn't around to see it so we think all is well.
> I hope things stay quiet tonight, last night he was out til after 1am as a new one came & he had to put it in the hot box- a box with an electric heater under it to warm & dry off a new calf. Poor little thing was really cold. But seems fine today


Hot boxes are amazing little things, very necessary in colder climes since they are often birthed in less than desirable weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine following a diet like that


It's not easy, but I'm actually finding that I really don't miss much, I'd love a piece of toast but otherwise, it's not nearly as bad as I anticipated, but thank goodness it's only 80 more days. lol But an iced coffee with unsweetened cashew milk and honey is actually very satisfying and yummy.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yesterday I was knitting socks at my meeting. Started to get small hand tremors so put knitting down. Got thirsty so picked up coffee mug and started shaking like I had Parkinsons. Hopefully no one noticed. I'd have left meeting but not all that sure I was steady enough to walk out safely. It's like each day I have a new body and have to get use to how to live in it. I've done that successfully with FM, so assume I can with LUPUS. I don't think the book I have on Lupus mentions tremors but CRAFT very active so can't be sure. Also feel like I have pleurisy, sore under ribs. The book did mention this.


I hope you begin to feel better soon! Take care!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It's not easy, but I'm actually finding that I really don't miss much, I'd love a piece of toast but otherwise, it's not nearly as bad as I anticipated, but thank goodness it's only 80 more days. lol But an iced coffee with unsweetened cashew milk and honey is actually very satisfying and yummy.


I could quite easily give up toast as I've not eaten any in a very long time ????


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

I did a booboo I ended up posting on a different site. Well now it's a belated Happy Easter to all.
Thank you Sam for starting us off and for the recipes.

I hope everyone are doing good no illnesses or having a bad time of it.
We had a bit of good luck for a change. We received a call last week from the Pool repair Co. and instead of starting in June they were starting the next day and that was on Wed. morning plus it was $2000. cheaper from the last time they quoted us on price. I think it was the other man that (use) to work for them left. DH said right now the pool looks sad..LOL. I'll try to post some pictures.

{{{HUGS}}


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I did a booboo I ended up posting on a different site. Well now it's a belated Happy Easter to all.
> Thank you Sam for starting us off and for the recipes.
> 
> I hope everyone are doing good no illnesses or having a bad time of it.
> ...


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Fan said:


> Yes he was very brazen. I heard him shove the gate open, it's a heavy wooden one, and saw him looking through the window so I ran out and asked him what he was doing there. His answer was he was looking for a missing person, so I told him nobody was here and to go look somewhere else, and the police station was nearby so go and report a missing person there! He left, apologising profusely. I didn't believe a word he said, but standing up to him put him off doing anything. So lucky he didn't get violent with me!


Oh my that is scary. Thank goodness you are safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I did a booboo I ended up posting on a different site. Well now it's a belated Happy Easter to all.
> Thank you Sam for starting us off and for the recipes.
> 
> I hope everyone are doing good no illnesses or having a bad time of it.
> ...


Glad you found us, Sharon!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Jeanette* If we've already sent in our form do we need to send in another?


RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthday, Margaret. Hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter. We'll be celebrating with our whole family next weekend so we just went out for brunch. It was nice having someone else do the cooking and cleanup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you gentle hugs Joy. When will you get the results back from your doctor?


sassafras123 said:


> Yesterday I was knitting socks at my meeting. Started to get small hand tremors so put knitting down. Got thirsty so picked up coffee mug and started shaking like I had Parkinsons. Hopefully no one noticed. I'd have left meeting but not all that sure I was steady enough to walk out safely. It's like each day I have a new body and have to get use to how to live in it. I've done that successfully with FM, so assume I can with LUPUS. I don't think the book I have on Lupus mentions tremors but CRAFT very active so can't be sure. Also feel like I have pleurisy, sore under ribs. The book did mention this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the star blanket Kathy.


kehinkle said:


> Quick on to post pic of one of the star blankets. Yarn used was Bernat Pop!, four cakes of Blue Blaze. For DD2. Color in photo not true.
> 
> Also pic of yarn I got in Grand Rapids, OH when I went to lunch with Sam.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Fan you've accomplished quite a bit already I think. Looking lovely.


Fan said:


> A bit of progress on my jumper, I can see the pattern now so don't need to read instructions as I knit.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness Fan you've accomplished quite a bit already I think. Looking lovely.


Thank you Gwen, The yarn is DK but quite a fine one so it takes a bit to get it to grow longer. I spent a lot of time on it yesterday, and really enjoying doing it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Jeanette* If we've already sent in our form do we need to send in another?


No, you're good.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I keep my doors locked even in the daytime unless expecting DS. When I was about 13 my mother's neighbor across the street was out in the backyard doing her wash. A man entered by the front door and when she went back in the home he raped her and beat her badly. Had quite an effect on me. I remember my DS wondering why I locked my doors and a few years later a lady on the next street over was kidnapped from her home. Now we have home invasions where people want you to be home. You open your door and they force their way in. Has gone very poorly, especially for seniors more susceptible to heart attacks when beaten and or tied up. I no longer answer my door unless someone lets me know they are coming or I can see who it is. I think I am probably more paranoid than most and wish I wasn't.


Don't think it's paranoia as much as wisdom.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, condolences to you and your family. So sad.
I can well understand how your childhood experience traumatized you. Unfortunately in the world we live in safety is needed. I carry mace in my fanny pack when walking Maya. I walk in isolated areas and you just never know. I also carry my cell phone. Not much happens here usually, we did have several cases of rape in isolated desert fields several years ago. And of course drugs are a bigger problem so robberies are up.
Hugs, my dear friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, thank you. Was able to waterjog a little today and soak in jacuzzi and dry off in sauna! Felt good.
Sharon, glad you found us.
Fan, glad you are ok. That would be me, short s##t with NY attitude and Napolean complex. Good Lord, when I think of some of the things I did as psych nurse I turn pale.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, condolences to you and your family. So sad.
> I can well understand how your childhood experience traumatized you. Unfortunately in the world we live in safety is needed. I carry mace in my fanny pack when walking Maya. I walk in isolated areas and you just never know. I also carry my cell phone. Not much happens here usually, we did have several cases of rape in isolated desert fields several years ago. And of course drugs are a bigger problem so robberies are up.
> Hugs, my dear friend.


I have often wondered what to take when I walk Bailey. We have coyotes and bobcats in our area, and yes I live in the city! I read somewhere about taking a bat or walking stick. Depending on wind, the mace could blow in your eyes and hurt you. A few weeks ago an elderly woman and her dog were killed by two dogs in Oklahoma. So scary.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. I get blood work results back Fri 5:45 p.m, But I'm reading, like FM, Lupus takes forever to get dx, and I suspect I will have to see neurologist. My dear Iresha is a cardiologist and Internist. I made the gym today and walked Maya yesterday. I cannot begin to tell you how healing and hopeful that makes me. I know if it is Lupus I should not be out in sun. But I did put sunscreen on, was only out half an hour, and for goodness sake I live on a desert...there isn't much but sand and sun!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you. I get blood work results back Fri 5:45 p.m, But I'm reading, like FM, Lupus takes forever to get dx, and I suspect I will have to see neurologist. My dear Iresha is a cardiologist and Internist. I made the gym today and walked Maya yesterday. I cannot begin to tell you how healing and hopeful that makes me. I know if it is Lupus I should not be out in sun. But I did put sunscreen on, was only out half an hour, and for goodness sake I live on a desert...there isn't much but sand and sun!


If you think it may be lupus you will have to go to an immunologist or rheumatologist. I hope you don't have to wait too long


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey everyone I just got off the phone with Marianne. She has been having terrible pain in her feet with lots and lots of swelling for a little over a week. Initially her doctor increased her lasix (sp?) but today she couldn't even tie or shoes or barely walk. She say the doctor mid afternoon and doctor say signs that made her think Marianne has a blood clot. Sent Marianne for an ultrasound, put her on some stronger medicine than the lasix and sent her home. Told her that if she starts to have any chest pains to get to the hospital asap. Hopefully that won't happen and that the doctor will hopefully have the test results early tomorrow. Prayers would be greatly appreciated. Marianne and I have talked that her health is the most important and if the doctor says she can not travel to the KAP then she will not. Your prayers and positive energy are much appreciated and I will keep everyone abreast of any reports. Thanks


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree. Rather be careful than not.


martina said:


> Don't think it's paranoia as much as wisdom.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey everyone I just got off the phone with Marianne. She has been having terrible pain in her feet with lots and lots of swelling for a little over a week. Initially her doctor increased her lasix (sp?) but today she couldn't even tie or shoes or barely walk. She say the doctor mid afternoon and doctor say signs that made her think Marianne has a blood clot. Sent Marianne for an ultrasound, put her on some stronger medicine than the lasix and sent her home. Told her that if she starts to have any chest pains to get to the hospital asap. Hopefully that won't happen and that the doctor will hopefully have the test results early tomorrow. Prayers would be greatly appreciated. Marianne and I have talked that her health is the most important and if the doctor says she can not travel to the KAP then she will not. Your prayers and positive energy are much appreciated and I will keep everyone abreast of any reports. Thanks


Saying prayers. Hoping Marianne gets through this health crisis quickly.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey everyone I just got off the phone with Marianne. She has been having terrible pain in her feet with lots and lots of swelling for a little over a week. Initially her doctor increased her lasix (sp?) but today she couldn't even tie or shoes or barely walk. She say the doctor mid afternoon and doctor say signs that made her think Marianne has a blood clot. Sent Marianne for an ultrasound, put her on some stronger medicine than the lasix and sent her home. Told her that if she starts to have any chest pains to get to the hospital asap. Hopefully that won't happen and that the doctor will hopefully have the test results early tomorrow. Prayers would be greatly appreciated. Marianne and I have talked that her health is the most important and if the doctor says she can not travel to the KAP then she will not. Your prayers and positive energy are much appreciated and I will keep everyone abreast of any reports. Thanks


Thank you for letting us know. Marianne will certainly be in my thoughts and prayers. Hopefully she will have good news tomorrow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for letting us know. Marianne will certainly be in my thoughts and prayers. Hopefully she will have good news tomorrow.


Yes thanks. She's in my prayers too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, so sorry to hear about the young man in your family near the end with brain cancer. Thoughts and prayers are with all the family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Big Hugs to Marianne. Hope they can help her. Think of her so often and miss her so.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm watching a series from the Shetland Isles. So interesting to see the landscape.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, nice surprise. How are you feeli g?


Pretty good, everything considered. Still have to keep up the pain meds, but less than before. Looking forward to getting rid of the sling and starting some REAL therapy. And I actually miss working!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for update on Marianne. Prayer Warriors on duty. She's been through so much, I hope she catches a break and can travel with you to KAP.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, like that you miss working. It tells me your work fulfills you. Glad you can reduce pain meds.
Bonnie, dear heaven, did I miss saying how sorry I was about the young man in your family dying of cancer? If so, please know, I care, it was an oversight due to CRAFT.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Keeping all in need in my thoughts.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

kehinkle said:


> Quick on to post pic of one of the star blankets. Yarn used was Bernat Pop!, four cakes of Blue Blaze. For DD2. Color in photo not true.
> 
> Also pic of yarn I got in Grand Rapids, OH when I went to lunch with Sam.
> 
> Kathy


Beautiful star and yarn!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Fan said:


> A bit of progress on my jumper, I can see the pattern now so don't need to read instructions as I knit.


Looking good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday this was an empty farmers field today a very large carboot . Just up the road from me so I went to have a look and got a few bargains


Ooh, what fun!!! 
And great bargains for sure,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, why are you on this diet? You have probably said but I have CRAFT.


Went to the holistic doctor and he starts you on a 90 day restricted diet based on the muscle testing and what you show to react to, then we'll add things back. 
CRAFT SUCKS, I get it occasionally, I hope yours passes you by soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I enjoy doing too . Although this one was a very large car boot sale and I got a bit lost in which way I had been . I was up and out the door very early , think mishka thought I was dragging her out the door for another walk as she watched me put my shoes on and ran and hid under the table


LOL! Poor Mishka.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey everyone I just got off the phone with Marianne. She has been having terrible pain in her feet with lots and lots of swelling for a little over a week. Initially her doctor increased her lasix (sp?) but today she couldn't even tie or shoes or barely walk. She say the doctor mid afternoon and doctor say signs that made her think Marianne has a blood clot. Sent Marianne for an ultrasound, put her on some stronger medicine than the lasix and sent her home. Told her that if she starts to have any chest pains to get to the hospital asap. Hopefully that won't happen and that the doctor will hopefully have the test results early tomorrow. Prayers would be greatly appreciated. Marianne and I have talked that her health is the most important and if the doctor says she can not travel to the KAP then she will not. Your prayers and positive energy are much appreciated and I will keep everyone abreast of any reports. Thanks


I hope she's better soon, poor lady


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Pretty good, everything considered. Still have to keep up the pain meds, but less than before. Looking forward to getting rid of the sling and starting some REAL therapy. And I actually miss working!!!


I'm glad it's improved but can understand you getting cabin fever.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Meanwhile back to the frog pond! I didn't get my cable cross in the right direction so had to undo 8 rows. Got it on track again now, fingers crossed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad the little boy is home and recovering Tami
> That is scary about the person shooting at people I hope they catch him/ her before someone is killed


As of the news today, he has only shot one person, an elderly man who had just had Easter dinner with his family, and was picking up aluminum cans as he walked home. He is still on the loose and did this on Facebook Live. Of course social media accounts were exagerated, like when we played telephone in a group as kids. One of our local news stations was careful about research before reporting and have made it a point, and so are law enforcement officials, that much of what was posted and shared was not correct information. We have, however, had a couple of other, none related shootings also. We are all praying that he is caught quickly. Reports are that he has possibly left the state.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't drink any type of fizzy drinks at all just coffee or water . I use an infuser jug or bottle to add my own flavour to the water


 :sm24: I don't like soda either. It is too sweet, and gives me hiccups, even as a kid. Once in a while I like a little bit of lemon or lime juice in my water. Lemon or lime juice added to your water will also help hydrate you if you get dehydrated.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My bargains were all these pattern books for £1 and these buttons for £1 also got a lovely snow globe £1 and some plants


That is a great bargain! Wonderful pattern books. The buttons will be great with some of the outfits you make.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Mirror said:


> very nice bargain I am looking these books on bargain may be lucky one day .


Mirror, welcome to our tea table!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sending up prayers for DDIL's nephew. Hope they charge the driver too. I saw on the morning news about the man in Cleveland going around shooting folks. Said that he was blaming his girlfriend for making him do it. What a nut job. Hope he is caught or turns himself in soon. Insanity abounds.


That's the one. Definitely a nut case. As of the last report I heard about 5:30, he was still on the loose, and possibly has crossed state lines. Thanks for the prayers for DDIL's nephew.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope everyone had a lovely Easter. My family was here except for my one nephew who had to work. His girlfriend was here though. We had a lovely dinner of roast lamb, ham, roast potatoes and veggies. Pumpkin pie for dessert. My SIL brought chocolates for everyone. My great nephew received a chocolate chess set. He's quite the chess player so it was appropriate. I would hesitate to eat it. We had a nice evening together. The table was cleared, except for a bowl of beer nuts. I decided to do some knitting but thought Candy was very quiet and wasn't sitting with me. I went to find her and what do you think she was doing---into the beer nuts. Some of them had a bit of chocolate on them and I think she licked it all. She hasn't been sick and seems to be okay but she got quite the scolding. Fortunately, I found her before she ate all the nuts.


Candy just wanted to share Easter dinner!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yesterday I was knitting socks at my meeting. Started to get small hand tremors so put knitting down. Got thirsty so picked up coffee mug and started shaking like I had Parkinsons. Hopefully no one noticed. I'd have left meeting but not all that sure I was steady enough to walk out safely. It's like each day I have a new body and have to get use to how to live in it. I've done that successfully with FM, so assume I can with LUPUS. I don't think the book I have on Lupus mentions tremors but CRAFT very active so can't be sure. Also feel like I have pleurisy, sore under ribs. The book did mention this.


Have you gotten a blood glucose monitor yet? That can also be a sign of low blood sugar! I am glad you waited to leave until you were steadier. I know your Dr. just did a blood work up on you. Have you gotten the results yet? I will be interested to hear the results. I don't think that was Lupus related, but don't know that much about it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Darling.


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you will join us often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Quick on to post pic of one of the star blankets. Yarn used was Bernat Pop!, four cakes of Blue Blaze. For DD2. Color in photo not true.
> 
> Also pic of yarn I got in Grand Rapids, OH when I went to lunch with Sam.
> 
> Kathy


Nice star blanket. Pretty yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey everyone I just got off the phone with Marianne. She has been having terrible pain in her feet with lots and lots of swelling for a little over a week. Initially her doctor increased her lasix (sp?) but today she couldn't even tie or shoes or barely walk. She say the doctor mid afternoon and doctor say signs that made her think Marianne has a blood clot. Sent Marianne for an ultrasound, put her on some stronger medicine than the lasix and sent her home. Told her that if she starts to have any chest pains to get to the hospital asap. Hopefully that won't happen and that the doctor will hopefully have the test results early tomorrow. Prayers would be greatly appreciated. Marianne and I have talked that her health is the most important and if the doctor says she can not travel to the KAP then she will not. Your prayers and positive energy are much appreciated and I will keep everyone abreast of any reports. Thanks


Prayers coming right now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, those aren't allergies or anything, just things we can't have for 90 days, the holistic doctor wants us on a restricted diet to clean out our systems and basically do a restart, then we'll start adding back in. All my allergies are environmental, well, and the cats. lol


Out of curiosity, did he do any food allergy tests? You may find that you are actually allergic to some foods. Some of the symptoms/effects of food allergies can manifest like environmental allergies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> A bit of progress on my jumper, I can see the pattern now so don't need to read instructions as I knit.


That will be very pretty! Love the color.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Our area is fine too where we live now, just left with those feelings. Where the lady was kidnapped was when we lived in a farm house with a big barn and was thought of as a very safe area. The other where the lady was putting out her wash was not big houses, but a small subdivision, also out in the country in Streetsboro, Ohio.


You can never be too careful. Our front door is always locked. The garage door almost always closed. I usually only answer the door if I see who it is from the front windows first. And then very carefully. Most of the time it is a legitimate delivery. Only occasionally some one soliciting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Daralene sincere condolences to you and family at this very sad time.
> I don't think you're paranoid, just very sensible keeping yourself protected and safe from harm. Today's world is a scary place, and the days of leaving doors unlocked have long gone sadly. I always keep the doors locked when I'm home, especially working outside in the back yard. We have a gate at the side of the house and last year I stopped a guy who managed to push it open and come snooping round. So now it has a double padlock on it and can't be opened without a key.


Glad you managed to stop him, and that you now have extra locks on it. Sorry it has to be that way, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very sad for al concerned. Condolences to your GKs


And from me, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my goodness! I am so glad that he's okay and home but that driver needs to be charged big time, before they kill someone.
> I saw on my new blob on my phone that a behavioral therapist or some-such in Cleveland had shot someone and posted it on facebook, I certainly hope that they catch him soon and that his boasts that he killed others is just empty boasts and not actual deeds, and the poor family of the retired man that was shot, I pray that they can find some healing and definitely justice.


The little one seems to be doing okay. I hope she is charged also. It is a residential area, not far from schools. At those 5 point stops you have to really pay attention for other traffic, as well as children playing or other pedestrians. Obviously, she was NOT!

That is the one. As far as I know, that was the only one he shot, but the video shows him saying he had shot others. Last I heard, he still has not been caught.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yesterday I was knitting socks at my meeting. Started to get small hand tremors so put knitting down. Got thirsty so picked up coffee mug and started shaking like I had Parkinsons. Hopefully no one noticed. I'd have left meeting but not all that sure I was steady enough to walk out safely. It's like each day I have a new body and have to get use to how to live in it. I've done that successfully with FM, so assume I can with LUPUS. I don't think the book I have on Lupus mentions tremors but CRAFT very active so can't be sure. Also feel like I have pleurisy, sore under ribs. The book did mention this.


That has to be so disconcerting and more than a bit alarming, I hope that the your doctor is able to get you on the right therapy to keep the symptoms at a minimum.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Quick on to post pic of one of the star blankets. Yarn used was Bernat Pop!, four cakes of Blue Blaze. For DD2. Color in photo not true.
> 
> Also pic of yarn I got in Grand Rapids, OH when I went to lunch with Sam.
> 
> Kathy


Lovely!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, good for you getting back on track. That was a disheartening number of stitches to frog.
Tami, I do have a glucose meter. My readings have been fine. First thing I thought was, "did I eat breakfast, low sugar" but not the case. As with all autoimmune disease it's a circus finding dx and learning how to handle S&S so life gets fun again. Will keep you informed. Thank you for suggestion.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh I see, wishing you the very best of luck with the big clean out. I was given a herbal brew to drink each day when I had acupuncture and it was a good cleaning process too. Environmental is a hard one, seeing it's all around us.


Thank you, I feel really good, more energy than I've had in a long time. I'd love to try acupuncture for my allergies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have often wondered what to take when I walk Bailey. We have coyotes and bobcats in our area, and yes I live in the city! I read somewhere about taking a bat or walking stick. Depending on wind, the mace could blow in your eyes and hurt you. A few weeks ago an elderly woman and her dog were killed by two dogs in Oklahoma. So scary.


A hiking stick would be a good idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A bit of progress on my jumper, I can see the pattern now so don't need to read instructions as I knit.


Oooh, pretty! Love the blue and the cables.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I keep my doors locked even in the daytime unless expecting DS. When I was about 13 my mother's neighbor across the street was out in the backyard doing her wash. A man entered by the front door and when she went back in the home he raped her and beat her badly. Had quite an effect on me. I remember my DS wondering why I locked my doors and a few years later a lady on the next street over was kidnapped from her home. Now we have home invasions where people want you to be home. You open your door and they force their way in. Has gone very poorly, especially for seniors more susceptible to heart attacks when beaten and or tied up. I no longer answer my door unless someone lets me know they are coming or I can see who it is. I think I am probably more paranoid than most and wish I wasn't.


As Sherlock Holmes said to Watson once when they were on a train to the country and Watson said that the country was so much more peaceful and safe than London, it's the country and small towns that scare him the most, that's where some of the most heinous crimes are committed and many behind closed doors, that at least in the city, you know what to expect. 
You have good cause to be cautious, these days not many places are as safe as our childhood neighborhoods. 
I don't lock the doors here much unless going to be gone all day, we have a very close neighborhood and we all watch out for each others property, but I have a padlock on the back gate and just unlock it to go to the alley and the dumpster, I don't want anyone letting my dogs out, on accident or on purpose.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey everyone I just got off the phone with Marianne. She has been having terrible pain in her feet with lots and lots of swelling for a little over a week. Initially her doctor increased her lasix (sp?) but today she couldn't even tie or shoes or barely walk. She say the doctor mid afternoon and doctor say signs that made her think Marianne has a blood clot. Sent Marianne for an ultrasound, put her on some stronger medicine than the lasix and sent her home. Told her that if she starts to have any chest pains to get to the hospital asap. Hopefully that won't happen and that the doctor will hopefully have the test results early tomorrow. Prayers would be greatly appreciated. Marianne and I have talked that her health is the most important and if the doctor says she can not travel to the KAP then she will not. Your prayers and positive energy are much appreciated and I will keep everyone abreast of any reports. Thanks


Thank you for letting us know. I am surprised that the dr. didn't request immediate results, so that Marianne could be treated immediately if that was the case. I know when I broke my ankle, and had walked on it for 2 weeks, I was sent for an ultrasound, and was told that the Dr. would have the results before I left the ultrasound, in case I had a blood clot. I was not to leave the US lab until he had been given the results, and told them I could leave. I was nowhere near as swollen as it sounds like Marianne is. Keeping her in prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, so sorry to hear about the young man in your family near the end with brain cancer. Thoughts and prayers are with all the family.


Did I miss this? I am so sorry to hear this. Will add to my prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Daralene sincere condolences to you and family at this very sad time.
> I don't think you're paranoid, just very sensible keeping yourself protected and safe from harm. Today's world is a scary place, and the days of leaving doors unlocked have long gone sadly. I always keep the doors locked when I'm home, especially working outside in the back yard. We have a gate at the side of the house and last year I stopped a guy who managed to push it open and come snooping round. So now it has a double padlock on it and can't be opened without a key.


When I see a car creeping down our road, I go out and watch them and make sure they know they are being watched so that they don't make a mistake of doing something they shouldn't, nice thing with the garage, no one knows if I'm home or not even though David takes the car. My neighbors mastiff and labradoodle across the road are really good lookouts too, they send up an alarm if anyone is walking down the street or if a car stops, love those deep woofs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, good for you getting back on track. That was a disheartening number of stitches to frog.
> Tami, I do have a glucose meter. My readings have been fine. First thing I thought was, "did I eat breakfast, low sugar" but not the case. As with all autoimmune disease it's a circus finding dx and learning how to handle S&S so life gets fun again. Will keep you informed. Thank you for suggestion.


I am glad your readings have been fine. I am worried about you. You are in my prayers. Sending gentle hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes he was very brazen. I heard him shove the gate open, it's a heavy wooden one, and saw him looking through the window so I ran out and asked him what he was doing there. His answer was he was looking for a missing person, so I told him nobody was here and to go look somewhere else, and the police station was nearby so go and report a missing person there! He left, apologising profusely. I didn't believe a word he said, but standing up to him put him off doing anything. So lucky he didn't get violent with me!


Very lucky, the fact that you confronted him and demanded answers as well as that he leave, probably totally shocked him, hopefully made him think that maybe going down that road was not one he really wanted to follow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I could quite easily give up toast as I've not eaten any in a very long time ????


LOL! I just want something with some chew to it, I'm not really missing chocolate or anything, but one of those hot cross buns would be heavenly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I did a booboo I ended up posting on a different site. Well now it's a belated Happy Easter to all.
> Thank you Sam for starting us off and for the recipes.
> 
> I hope everyone are doing good no illnesses or having a bad time of it.
> ...


That's great news! Poor pool does look a little under the weather, can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have often wondered what to take when I walk Bailey. We have coyotes and bobcats in our area, and yes I live in the city! I read somewhere about taking a bat or walking stick. Depending on wind, the mace could blow in your eyes and hurt you. A few weeks ago an elderly woman and her dog were killed by two dogs in Oklahoma. So scary.


I would take a walking stick, you can always pop the rubber thingy off the bottom and use the ice pick part to poke someone if need be, and a set isn't expensive, I got mine at Wallyworld.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey everyone I just got off the phone with Marianne. She has been having terrible pain in her feet with lots and lots of swelling for a little over a week. Initially her doctor increased her lasix (sp?) but today she couldn't even tie or shoes or barely walk. She say the doctor mid afternoon and doctor say signs that made her think Marianne has a blood clot. Sent Marianne for an ultrasound, put her on some stronger medicine than the lasix and sent her home. Told her that if she starts to have any chest pains to get to the hospital asap. Hopefully that won't happen and that the doctor will hopefully have the test results early tomorrow. Prayers would be greatly appreciated. Marianne and I have talked that her health is the most important and if the doctor says she can not travel to the KAP then she will not. Your prayers and positive energy are much appreciated and I will keep everyone abreast of any reports. Thanks


That is not good at all, I certainly hope and pray that the new meds work and that the results show no clots.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, like that you miss working. It tells me your work fulfills you. Glad you can reduce pain meds.
> Bonnie, dear heaven, did I miss saying how sorry I was about the young man in your family dying of cancer? If so, please know, I care, it was an oversight due to CRAFT.


I missed that too, that's so sad, I'm so sorry Bonnie. 
Nikki, so glad that you are almost done with the sling and then can get on with pt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Out of curiosity, did he do any food allergy tests? You may find that you are actually allergic to some foods. Some of the symptoms/effects of food allergies can manifest like environmental allergies.


Not yet, but but I've never had any symptoms after eating anything in particular, but that's part of why he is restricting certain things, the muscle testing shows those things don't like me at this moment, then we'll see as we go how my body reacts to them. I've periodically cut things out though and added them back but the allergies stay the same regardless. Mainly the cats I think at this point, and of course the worst is bunnies and cigarette smoke but I avoid those two with a vengence, pollen's aren't really too bad most of the time but mountain oak and mountain ash are ones that will get my allergies going. I didn't have any pollen allergies in Alaska and I have no reaction to poison ivy. lol go figure. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The little one seems to be doing okay. I hope she is charged also. It is a residential area, not far from schools. At those 5 point stops you have to really pay attention for other traffic, as well as children playing or other pedestrians. Obviously, she was NOT!
> 
> That is the one. As far as I know, that was the only one he shot, but the video shows him saying he had shot others. Last I heard, he still has not been caught.


Both incidents are so sad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Meanwhile back to the frog pond! I didn't get my cable cross in the right direction so had to undo 8 rows. Got it on track again now, fingers crossed!


Oh darn , glad you are back on track , fingers crossed no more mistakes


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I think I'll head to bed, poor pups are pooped, I brought Nellie from Marla's to play with Gizmo and Ryssa, even Mocha got into the spirit of things, of course as he had never played when Buster was still with us, the little ones weren't quite sure what to think about him playing but they wore themselves out, Nell went home one sleepy little dog. lol 
See you all in the morning, hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, good for you getting back on track. That was a disheartening number of stitches to frog.
> Tami, I do have a glucose meter. My readings have been fine. First thing I thought was, "did I eat breakfast, low sugar" but not the case. As with all autoimmune disease it's a circus finding dx and learning how to handle S&S so life gets fun again. Will keep you informed. Thank you for suggestion.


Have you had you thyroid checked Joy? I had an over active thyroid which gave me tremors, I too thought parkinson s as my hands would shake really badly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I just want something with some chew to it, I'm not really missing chocolate or anything, but one of those hot cross buns would be heavenly.


Love the smell of hot cross bun baking , the store near me bakes them on site but this year they have been trying out hot cross buns with different flavours like chocolate chips or salted caramel , so no nice good old fashioned hot cross bun aroma this year


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Meanwhile back to the frog pond! I didn't get my cable cross in the right direction so had to undo 8 rows. Got it on track again now, fingers crossed!


I've done that????So frustrating


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not yet, but but I've never had any symptoms after eating anything in particular, but that's part of why he is restricting certain things, the muscle testing shows those things don't like me at this moment, then we'll see as we go how my body reacts to them. I've periodically cut things out though and added them back but the allergies stay the same regardless. Mainly the cats I think at this point, and of course the worst is bunnies and cigarette smoke but I avoid those two with a vengence, pollen's aren't really too bad most of the time but mountain oak and mountain ash are ones that will get my allergies going. I didn't have any pollen allergies in Alaska and I have no reaction to poison ivy. lol go figure. lol


Remind me of the bunny allergy close to KAP please! We have 2, so I will try to keep the fur away from my clothes, ect. for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you had you thyroid checked Joy? I had an over active thyroid which gave me tremors, I too thought parkinson s as my hands would shake really badly


It's really amazing all the crazy symptoms thyroid problems can give you. I once saw a lady who I was sure was having a heart attack & it was thyroid storm. 
I have a doctors appointment next week & im going to ask to be retested, I think I may need to increase my dose, I've been freezing lately


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love the smell of hot cross bun baking , the store near me bakes them on site but this year they have been trying out hot cross buns with different flavours like chocolate chips or salted caramel , so no nice good old fashioned hot cross bun aroma this year


You would think they would still make traditional ones as well


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

About time to go to bed. Prayers for those in need and hugs for everyone!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey everyone I just got off the phone with Marianne. She has been having terrible pain in her feet with lots and lots of swelling for a little over a week. Initially her doctor increased her lasix (sp?) but today she couldn't even tie or shoes or barely walk. She say the doctor mid afternoon and doctor say signs that made her think Marianne has a blood clot. Sent Marianne for an ultrasound, put her on some stronger medicine than the lasix and sent her home. Told her that if she starts to have any chest pains to get to the hospital asap. Hopefully that won't happen and that the doctor will hopefully have the test results early tomorrow. Prayers would be greatly appreciated. Marianne and I have talked that her health is the most important and if the doctor says she can not travel to the KAP then she will not. Your prayers and positive energy are much appreciated and I will keep everyone abreast of any reports. Thanks


Will be thinking about her.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just in case anyone misses this, Jynx just posted on last week's KTP.

No way I can catch up Just wanted to check in and let you all know I am still alive.... Home from the hospital but a long ways to go before I can do much of anything. I think I may be in would vac a couple of months... YUCK... and then a binder on top of that and I HATE it.... but trying to grit teeth and behave. Naturally, because I am pretty much housebound,,,, I am having a couple computer issues but seem to be OK on this site. Will be grateful for the summaries so I can get back on track. Thanks for all your prayers, healing vibes and good thoughts. Most appreciated and very much needed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Easter to everyone. Happy Birthday in advance to Margaret & Serena. Hope Serena's new sister will wait to arrive until after Serena's birthday. Has a name been selected for the so to arrive baby Cathy?


Well the baby can be born now as we have passed Serena's birthday... LOL. Yes there is a name but I better not put it online until baby has been born and DD has said I can..... wont be long now. I hope. She looks more than ready, carrying very low.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> About a week ago Tami shared a recipe on FB, well when I was doing buns for supper, I decided to experiment a bit & for once I think I have a success.
> I rolled out the dough, like for cinnamon buns but instead of the usual filling, I spread cream cheese on the dough & topped it with raspberry freezer jam, then rolled up & let rise. Baked at 350 for 15 minutes, when done I glazed with a bit of cream cheese icing. Not that I need another sweet I like but they are good. Will see what the rest of the family say.
> They don't look perfect


They look delicious! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

We have some really mild days and even some sunshine again.... around 22c. The little birthday party went really well. Serena loved all her presents and had a great time. I cant believe she is 3 already. Waiting for DS to send me some photos that he took and I will post one on here.

Margaret I hope you had a lovely birthday and had fun on the dolphin cruise. I am 20 pages behind so will read on and learn.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> They look very 'yummy' and I am sure your family will love them.


Good to see you popping in. Stay and chat sometime, you are more than welcome to our TP.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Yesterday I was knitting socks at my meeting. Started to get small hand tremors so put knitting down. Got thirsty so picked up coffee mug and started shaking like I had Parkinsons. Hopefully no one noticed. I'd have left meeting but not all that sure I was steady enough to walk out safely. It's like each day I have a new body and have to get use to how to live in it. I've done that successfully with FM, so assume I can with LUPUS. I don't think the book I have on Lupus mentions tremors but CRAFT very active so can't be sure. Also feel like I have pleurisy, sore under ribs. The book did mention this.


Prayers for you joy, that your dr can figure out what is going on with you. ♡


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kimmyz said:


> Darling.


Hi Kimmyz nice to have you drop in!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Quick on to post pic of one of the star blankets. Yarn used was Bernat Pop!, four cakes of Blue Blaze. For DD2. Color in photo not true.
> 
> Also pic of yarn I got in Grand Rapids, OH when I went to lunch with Sam.
> 
> Kathy


Your star is lovely Kathy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> I understand that thinking to use circulars. I have 129 stitches on the needles, but they're a good length so not hard to manoeuvre.


I use circulars for every thing too. Love the Chiao goo needles!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good your DILs nephew is home already, very lucky injuries weren't more serious.
> I hope they find the shooter quickly before any more are injured, good grief, the world is going crazy!


RE Tami...... ditto for sure.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> This boy was in 3 musicals with my grandchildren and the same age as DGS #1. Sadly he was on life support for 2 weeks and the parents had to make the decision to let him go. A very sad time for all who knew him and my DGC who are much younger than I was when I first lost someone my age.
> 
> This was from the date when he was hit:
> UPDATE: Irondequoit police have identified the 14 yr. old student hit by a vehicle this morning. (They have since said that the lady that hit him was not speeding, thank goodness. Her life will never be the same as for all who knew him.
> ...


Too sad Daralene. Praying for all involved. I am glad your GC have you to support them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And thanks to everyone else for the birthday wishes. Had a good day. Saw dolphins though not as close as I've seen them before. But they are such lovely majestic looking animals as they elegantly swim or jump through the water.
> Got 2 skeins of yarn (plus the club one), a red and a second of the club as the colour was so lovely. I won't post them yet as the others in the group haven't received theirs yet and you never know one of them might find it here and spoil the fun of opening it up.


 :sm24: Great that you at least did see some dolphins, they are amazing.

And thanks everyone for the birthday wishes for Serena. :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for update on Marianne. Prayer Warriors on duty. She's been through so much, I hope she catches a break and can travel with you to KAP.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Of course I can :sm02: Safety wise no we don't leave our doors unlocked. Usually have the back door unlocked when we are home but not the front and neither when out.


Me too. I always have the front locked at all times.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks Kate- got a laugh out of socks for me.


Kate does a really great job finding just the right cards. Thanks Kate.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday this was an empty farmers field today a very large carboot . Just up the road from me so I went to have a look and got a few bargains


Looks very similar to our regular Sunday market that we have here in my town. I dont go very often but I did go a few weeks ago and got a few cool toys very cheap in good condition.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My bargains were all these pattern books for £1 and these buttons for £1 also got a lovely snow globe £1 and some plants


Oh wow what a great buy Sonja. Those pattern books are hard to get here and very expensive. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> One of my knitting friends had her handbag stolen from the front of her house (inside) while she inside the house. So unless I am at the front of the house always have it locked. As it happens can't actually shut it without it being locked anyway but I would still keep it locked.


Good heavens! And I have my security screen door locked always. If someone comes to the door that I dont know I just talk to them without acutally opening the door. We shouldnt have to be so careful but sadly we do these days for sure. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Yesterday I was knitting socks at my meeting. Started to get small hand tremors so put knitting down. Got thirsty so picked up coffee mug and started shaking like I had Parkinsons. Hopefully no one noticed. I'd have left meeting but not all that sure I was steady enough to walk out safely. It's like each day I have a new body and have to get use to how to live in it. I've done that successfully with FM, so assume I can with LUPUS. I don't think the book I have on Lupus mentions tremors but CRAFT very active so can't be sure. Also feel like I have pleurisy, sore under ribs. The book did mention this.


It sounds like you might need more tests done. I hope your doctor can get to the bottom of all these new symptoms. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Candy for Candy (perhaps) naughty girl! Glad she seems to have no ill effects though. We used to let the dogs lick chocolate icecream tubs- but I am very careful now-a-days.


We had warnings on the radio over Easter that pets shouldn't be given chocolate. Sounds like most animals shouldn't have though dogs are among the worst affected


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not sure how long I will be here for. Exhausted after a day with Elizabeth. A day in which she didn't sleep. We ahd a lovley walk by the river walking around, watching the birds and boats. I thought she would come back exhausted but no such luck. Tried a few times with no success. And really she didn't seem that tired until near the end. Yesterday she had 4 minutes sleep in the car and then was awake for the rest of the afternoon. Hope it doesn't mean she is dropping her only daytime sleep. But she never has slept much during the day so could well be doing so. Maryanne was a bit older than Elizabeth when she dropped her first daytime sleep!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> A bit of progress on my jumper, I can see the pattern now so don't need to read instructions as I knit.


It's looking good- and easy to follow now without the pattern except for getting the cable rows right.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yesterday I was knitting socks at my meeting. Started to get small hand tremors so put knitting down. Got thirsty so picked up coffee mug and started shaking like I had Parkinsons. Hopefully no one noticed. I'd have left meeting but not all that sure I was steady enough to walk out safely. It's like each day I have a new body and have to get use to how to live in it. I've done that successfully with FM, so assume I can with LUPUS. I don't think the book I have on Lupus mentions tremors but CRAFT very active so can't be sure. Also feel like I have pleurisy, sore under ribs. The book did mention this.


Things are sure hard for you Joy currently. Hope the tremors can be controlled if they return. Don't know enough about Lupus to know if they are possible. Or if it might be something else going on-which you sure don't need.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> This boy was in 3 musicals with my grandchildren and the same age as DGS #1. Sadly he was on life support for 2 weeks and the parents had to make the decision to let him go. A very sad time for all who knew him and my DGC who are much younger than I was when I first lost someone my age.
> 
> This was from the date when he was hit:
> UPDATE: Irondequoit police have identified the 14 yr. old student hit by a vehicle this morning. (They have since said that the lady that hit him was not speeding, thank goodness. Her life will never be the same as for all who knew him.
> ...


Oh, how terribly tragic and sad. The poor family and poor mother. :sm03:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey everyone I just got off the phone with Marianne. She has been having terrible pain in her feet with lots and lots of swelling for a little over a week. Initially her doctor increased her lasix (sp?) but today she couldn't even tie or shoes or barely walk. She say the doctor mid afternoon and doctor say signs that made her think Marianne has a blood clot. Sent Marianne for an ultrasound, put her on some stronger medicine than the lasix and sent her home. Told her that if she starts to have any chest pains to get to the hospital asap. Hopefully that won't happen and that the doctor will hopefully have the test results early tomorrow. Prayers would be greatly appreciated. Marianne and I have talked that her health is the most important and if the doctor says she can not travel to the KAP then she will not. Your prayers and positive energy are much appreciated and I will keep everyone abreast of any reports. Thanks


Do hope it is nothing serious. And how disappointing for her if she can't get to the KAP.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey everyone I just got off the phone with Marianne. She has been having terrible pain in her feet with lots and lots of swelling for a little over a week. Initially her doctor increased her lasix (sp?) but today she couldn't even tie or shoes or barely walk. She say the doctor mid afternoon and doctor say signs that made her think Marianne has a blood clot. Sent Marianne for an ultrasound, put her on some stronger medicine than the lasix and sent her home. Told her that if she starts to have any chest pains to get to the hospital asap. Hopefully that won't happen and that the doctor will hopefully have the test results early tomorrow. Prayers would be greatly appreciated. Marianne and I have talked that her health is the most important and if the doctor says she can not travel to the KAP then she will not. Your prayers and positive energy are much appreciated and I will keep everyone abreast of any reports. Thanks


Oh dear, I hope they get this problem sorted quickly. Big hugs to Marianne.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna does this look familiar? Should have 2 years wear in this for her.

Gee it's big- I can't even see the whole photo on my laptop screen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We have some really mild days and even some sunshine again.... around 22c. The little birthday party went really well. Serena loved all her presents and had a great time. I cant believe she is 3 already. Waiting for DS to send me some photos that he took and I will post one on here.
> 
> Margaret I hope you had a lovely birthday and had fun on the dolphin cruise. I am 20 pages behind so will read on and learn.....


That is great that all was so good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had warnings on the radio over Easter that pets shouldn't be given chocolate. Sounds like most animals shouldn't have though dogs are among the worst affected


I forget what the ingredient is that does the damage- and I'm not prepared to take the risk!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not sure how long I will be here for. Exhausted after a day with Elizabeth. A day in which she didn't sleep. We ahd a lovley walk by the river walking around, watching the birds and boats. I thought she would come back exhausted but no such luck. Tried a few times with no success. And really she didn't seem that tired until near the end. Yesterday she had 4 minutes sleep in the car and then was awake for the rest of the afternoon. Hope it doesn't mean she is dropping her only daytime sleep. But she never has slept much during the day so could well be doing so. Maryanne was a bit older than Elizabeth when she dropped her first daytime sleep!


She might be only wanting a nap every couple of days now instead of every day. Serena rarely has a nap now, but my kids still did daily at this age...

4 minutes isnt a very long break for you though. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna does this look familiar? Should have 2 years wear in this for her.


The cardigan looks lovely! And so does E, even if we are only allowed back views!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I said the same thing! Could not believe they just sent her home to wait since they suspect a blood clot! Believe me I will be checking on her again today. I am seriously worried about her.


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for letting us know. I am surprised that the dr. didn't request immediate results, so that Marianne could be treated immediately if that was the case. I know when I broke my ankle, and had walked on it for 2 weeks, I was sent for an ultrasound, and was told that the Dr. would have the results before I left the ultrasound, in case I had a blood clot. I was not to leave the US lab until he had been given the results, and told them I could leave. I was nowhere near as swollen as it sounds like Marianne is. Keeping her in prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My furbabies big and small all alert if someone comes to the door...in fact if someone is walking down the road and they see them it is massive bark alert. I guess I have a loving security system for sure.



Poledra65 said:


> When I see a car creeping down our road, I go out and watch them and make sure they know they are being watched so that they don't make a mistake of doing something they shouldn't, nice thing with the garage, no one knows if I'm home or not even though David takes the car. My neighbors mastiff and labradoodle across the road are really good lookouts too, they send up an alarm if anyone is walking down the street or if a car stops, love those deep woofs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too! I missed your post about the young man dying of brain cancer. 
And Nikki I know you will be thrilled to be out of the sling soon. You've really done well with it.


Poledra65 said:


> I missed that too, that's so sad, I'm so sorry Bonnie.
> Nikki, so glad that you are almost done with the sling and then can get on with pt.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love the smell of hot cross bun baking , the store near me bakes them on site but this year they have been trying out hot cross buns with different flavours like chocolate chips or salted caramel , so no nice good old fashioned hot cross bun aroma this year


Although a lot of places do other flavours as well they all still do the traditional ones.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cathy will you be taking care of Serena when the time does come for the new one to arrive?


sugarsugar said:


> Well the baby can be born now as we have passed Serena's birthday... LOL. Yes there is a name but I better not put it online until baby has been born and DD has said I can..... wont be long now. I hope. She looks more than ready, carrying very low.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna does this look familiar? Should have 2 years wear in this for her.
> 
> Gee it's big- I can't even see the whole photo on my laptop screen!


Aaaw she looks so cute (from the back LOL) very nice jumper.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable! Is that Elizabeth? (Assuming it is) The sweater is so cute. Love they curly head on her. 


darowil said:


> Sorlenna does this look familiar? Should have 2 years wear in this for her.
> 
> Gee it's big- I can't even see the whole photo on my laptop screen!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cathy will you be taking care of Serena when the time does come for the new one to arrive?


Depends what day, what time etc. LOL. DD wants me to be in labour ward also. Other GM has this week off work so it would make things easier if she goes into labour before Sunday LOL. :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We have some really mild days and even some sunshine again.... around 22c. The little birthday party went really well. Serena loved all her presents and had a great time. I cant believe she is 3 already. Waiting for DS to send me some photos that he took and I will post one on here.
> 
> Margaret I hope you had a lovely birthday and had fun on the dolphin cruise. I am 20 pages behind so will read on and learn.....


Glad the day went well for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Adorable! Is that Elizabeth? (Assuming it is) The sweater is so cute. Love they curly head on her.


I used to have blond curly hair as well.
The jumper is the Banksia that Sorlenna designed back in 2014. I test knitted it then and it has been here since- and almost 3 years later it has had its first wearing. And not for long as it was soon taken off as the day was so mild. And even warmer tomorrow (31C). But tomorrow also has rain with possible storms alter so the day could be pretty horrid.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I used to have blond curly hair as well.
> The jumper is the Banksia that Sorlenna designed back in 2014. I test knitted it then and it has been here since- and almost 3 years later it has had its first wearing. And not for long as it was soon taken off as the day was so mild. And even warmer tomorrow (31C). But tomorrow also has rain with possible storms alter so the day could be pretty horrid.


It looks lovely, hopefully it will still fit in a month or so when we get colder weather. Goodness, 31c for you. I just looked up out forecast and we not getting that. A couple of days of 25c which will be nice. Very mild so far (mostly) for Autumn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the baby can be born now as we have passed Serena's birthday... LOL. Yes there is a name but I better not put it online until baby has been born and DD has said I can..... wont be long now. I hope. She looks more than ready, carrying very low.


Hoping the delivery goes well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens! And I have my security screen door locked always. If someone comes to the door that I dont know I just talk to them without acutally opening the door. We shouldnt have to be so careful but sadly we do these days for sure. :sm19:


Think you would have a shock living here in my house then Cathy not only do I not lock my doors during the day but I also open it to anyone that knocks . I'm forever taking parcels in for neighbours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna does this look familiar? Should have 2 years wear in this for her.
> 
> Gee it's big- I can't even see the whole photo on my laptop screen!


Elizabeth looks cute and the sweater is beautiful I like the colours you used


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> My furbabies big and small all alert if someone comes to the door...in fact if someone is walking down the road and they see them it is massive bark alert. I guess I have a loving security system for sure.


Mishka does not bark if anyone comes near the house but she does let us know , her ears point up , tail starts going mad , she will then come to us and then to the door


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great that all was so good!


Yes it was. Are you feeling better Julie?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well this should be an interesting couple of months. Theresa May our PM has just announced a general election , the tory party think they have a good chance of winning . 
I personally would get rid of all of them and start from scratch again with a way smaller salary and definitely no expenses. See how many then want to be politicians


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! We got some rain yesterday and it was really nice. No more is predicted for the rest of the week. I hope that everyone will have a good day and that health will improve for those in need.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I said the same thing! Could not believe they just sent her home to wait since they suspect a blood clot! Believe me I will be checking on her again today. I am seriously worried about her.


I am also worried.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna does this look familiar? Should have 2 years wear in this for her.
> 
> Gee it's big- I can't even see the whole photo on my laptop screen!


Lovely!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not yet, but but I've never had any symptoms after eating anything in particular, but that's part of why he is restricting certain things, the muscle testing shows those things don't like me at this moment, then we'll see as we go how my body reacts to them. I've periodically cut things out though and added them back but the allergies stay the same regardless. Mainly the cats I think at this point, and of course the worst is bunnies and cigarette smoke but I avoid those two with a vengence, pollen's aren't really too bad most of the time but mountain oak and mountain ash are ones that will get my allergies going. I didn't have any pollen allergies in Alaska and I have no reaction to poison ivy. lol go figure. lol


This is the first place I've lived that I have allergies, too. I didn't used to react to poison ivy, but I haven't been around it for a really long time now so don't know if that has changed. Great that you're feeling more energetic.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She might be only wanting a nap every couple of days now instead of every day. Serena rarely has a nap now, but my kids still did daily at this age...
> 
> 4 minutes isnt a very long break for you though. LOL


Caitlin doesn't always have a sleep during the day now, but I've put her in her cot 10 minutes ago...I'm hopeful! I love the minitor thing they have which means I can see her as well as hear her without going into her room.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had warnings on the radio over Easter that pets shouldn't be given chocolate. Sounds like most animals shouldn't have though dogs are among the worst affected


Our cats wouldn't eat chocolate anyway, but every dog I've ever known sure would. I know it can be toxic if they eat very much. The kids learned early to be careful with their candies.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna does this look familiar? Should have 2 years wear in this for her.
> 
> Gee it's big- I can't even see the whole photo on my laptop screen!


 :sm04: Beautiful! And so is the jumper!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it was. Are you feeling better Julie?


Don't want to jinx myself- but I think I am finally better- thanks, Cathy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well this should be an interesting couple of months. Theresa May our PM has just announced a general election , the tory party think they have a good chance of winning .
> I personally would get rid of all of them and start from scratch again with a way smaller salary and definitely no expenses. See how many then want to be politicians


Hadn't heard that- like it is dead of night here- the outcome could be very interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin doesn't always have a sleep during the day now, but I've put her in her cot 10 minutes ago...I'm hopeful! I love the minitor thing they have which means I can see her as well as hear her without going into her room.


Very snazzy!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am also worried.


Me, too! I would have thought that they would have admitted her to the hospital until the clot was dissolved.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna does this look familiar? Should have 2 years wear in this for her.
> 
> Gee it's big- I can't even see the whole photo on my laptop screen!


Great looking sweater. Elizabeth sure looks like she's getting big. 
My kids both quit having naps very early & so did GD. She used to really wear me out when she was small.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I said the same thing! Could not believe they just sent her home to wait since they suspect a blood clot! Believe me I will be checking on her again today. I am seriously worried about her.


Seems they should have kept her in hospital. I hope she is better today, what a worry.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me too! I missed your post about the young man dying of brain cancer.
> And Nikki I know you will be thrilled to be out of the sling soon. You've really done well with it.


I'm not sure what's happening with Brendon, we heard last week things were very bad but haven't heard anything since. He lives n Saskatoon & we aren't as close to that branch of the cousins. Still very sad as he has 2 little girls 9 & 6 & is so young himself. He's actually done much better than predicted, the oldest was just a baby when he was diagnosed & he was only given a year then


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well this should be an interesting couple of months. Theresa May our PM has just announced a general election , the tory party think they have a good chance of winning .
> I personally would get rid of all of them and start from scratch again with a way smaller salary and definitely no expenses. See how many then want to be politicians


I think we need that the world over. The politicians all think there should be cut to programs & wages but still think they should get all the perks of their positions. 
If you have a new election can there be another referendum on the EU? Or will that stand? What we've heard on the news seems it's not popular but people didn't bother to get out to vote until it was too late


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> This is the first place I've lived that I have allergies, too. I didn't used to react to poison ivy, but I haven't been around it for a really long time now so don't know if that has changed. Great that you're feeling more energetic.


It's strange, you hear it said that kids will outgrow certain allergies but I never had any when young but seem to b getting worse as I get older. Snow mould & canola flowers really raise hell with me & trigger migraines


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin doesn't always have a sleep during the day now, but I've put her in her cot 10 minutes ago...I'm hopeful! I love the minitor thing they have which means I can see her as well as hear her without going into her room.


I've never seen a monitor like that. I'm surprised she's still in a crib, she seems like such a big girl (grown up looking, I mean)in the pictures you've posted recently. My GD sleeps in a toddler bed - crib sized mattress in a regular type bed frame) when she's here, recently s he's been telling me she's too big for that but I don't want the 2 GKs sleeping together, I know they will keep each other up & the only other option is to put one in the basement bedroom & I'd rather not do that. There's no room in my sewing room for a bigger bed & im not dismantling my set up for 1 or 2 nights a month


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think we need that the world over. The politicians all think there should be cut to programs & wages but still think they should get all the perks of their positions.
> If you have a new election can there be another referendum on the EU? Or will that stand? What we've heard on the news seems it's not popular but people didn't bother to get out to vote until it was too late


No we are definitely leaving EU 
Here politicians get about £70 ,000 a year but can claim expenses for almost anything , and I don't understand why they have to live in London and claim expenses for that too . Haven't got a clue what they actually spend their own income on. Since its tax money that is used wonder if I can take a trip to London and claim it on expenses ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad you are finally feeling better

Cathy, good luck to your DD with the labor & delivery, hopefully it happens while the other grandma is off to keep Serena.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love the smell of hot cross bun baking , the store near me bakes them on site but this year they have been trying out hot cross buns with different flavours like chocolate chips or salted caramel , so no nice good old fashioned hot cross bun aroma this year


Isn't making different flavors of hot cross buns kind of like binding a Bible in plaid? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Remind me of the bunny allergy close to KAP please! We have 2, so I will try to keep the fur away from my clothes, ect. for you.


Not a worry, it's usually not too bad as long as I'm not in the room with the bunnies or being stupid enough to judge them at a 4H show, yes, I did that knowing full well I had the allergy (found out what I was allergic too when I found a new home for my Lop Bunny), you'll have to ask Marla about that episode, she thought it was hilarious. lol Cat hair isn't bad unless I touch my face after petting them, it's the dander I think in both.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure what's happening with Brendon, we heard last week things were very bad but haven't heard anything since. He lives n Saskatoon & we aren't as close to that branch of the cousins. Still very sad as he has 2 little girls 9 & 6 & is so young himself. He's actually done much better than predicted, the oldest was just a baby when he was diagnosed & he was only given a year then


It's amazing the strides that have been made in treatments, but the suffering is so real for so many. Saying prayers.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure what's happening with Brendon, we heard last week things were very bad but haven't heard anything since. He lives n Saskatoon & we aren't as close to that branch of the cousins. Still very sad as he has 2 little girls 9 & 6 & is so young himself. He's actually done much better than predicted, the oldest was just a baby when he was diagnosed & he was only given a year then


Prayers for Brendon and family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you so much. This sisterhood, oops sorry Sam, family caring is why I love KTP.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kay, thank you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Prayers for Brendon and family.


From me also. How sad for all concerned.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you for suggestion, I am on Synthroid for low thyroid.
Bonnie, I'm with you. I can get cold in a heartbeat and then takes me forever to warm up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, thank you. What are you knitting?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, how exciting to await new grandbaby. Thank you.
Margaret, wonderful sweater. Oh dear, hope nap time not over. Really, grandmas should have a recharge button built in! Haha.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, prayers for Brendon and family.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love them....how far is Grand Rapids from Sam's?


30-45 minutes I think.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Prayers for Bonnie's relative. Especially sad with one so young and a parent of little ones. 

Joy, hope you get a diagnosis and some help. Those are two very difficult conditions. There seems to be so much progress in medicine, but never enough.

Today I am trying to teach myself to knit a flower for a hat. Grateful for You Tube. I'm going to try a double dogwood blossom. Wish me luck!

Went to the dentist yesterday, just for a cleaning (pain free,) stopped for something to eat on the way home and my car wouldn't start. Dead battery. Called AAA (yea, AAA!) and service guy said it was the battery. He thought it was the original one, so I thought it was very possible. New battery. Didn't get home until almost 5:30! 

Busy days at the U. Only a few weeks left. I made my snack list for the girls for finals week. Among other things, they want Skittles, gummy candy (like worms,) and chocolate covered coffee beans. I guess the caffeine helps them stay awake. I usually get veggies and dip, cheese, salami and crackers, popcorn, chips and salsa, pretzels, veggie sticks, chocolate and dole it out over 3 or 4 nights. They love it!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

Just a quick visit to say thank you for the nice comments on my crochet projects. One more to post. Have to say that both my DDs likes them. Now for my DS but it may wait as I'm tired of doing that blanket. 

Healing prayers to Marianne and all who need them. 

I have a short run this afternoon from Maureen to Gas City, In. Not too far but gets me rolling again. It's been a nice break and I wish it could last longer but need to get moving as I'll take a week for the KAP. Lila doesn't like leaving the house at first but is fine after a bit. 


Had a bit difficulty in taking photo. Too many dogs wanted in on it. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you are finally feeling better
> 
> Cathy, good luck to your DD with the labor & delivery, hopefully it happens while the other grandma is off to keep Serena.


It took a long time, but I've eaten some Goat's Cheese now, and the tummy cramps have eased. Thanks, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you are feeling better.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Got my first online yarn order, such a nice thing to open! I've been trying to only use stash yarn, but I'm making a shawl for my oldest daughter for her wedding, so wanted something special. 
Have to keep reminding myself I need to finish the baby blanket before I start it, but I can't stop petting it, LOL!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, glad you had AAA, I do too, and love them.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

oneapril said:


> I use circulars for every thing too. Love the Chiao goo needles!


So do I. Was at other house so hubby could mow the yard there, and all I had were a pair of straights and cotton yarn for a washcloth, felt so awkward!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not sure how long I will be here for. Exhausted after a day with Elizabeth. A day in which she didn't sleep. We ahd a lovley walk by the river walking around, watching the birds and boats. I thought she would come back exhausted but no such luck. Tried a few times with no success. And really she didn't seem that tired until near the end. Yesterday she had 4 minutes sleep in the car and then was awake for the rest of the afternoon. Hope it doesn't mean she is dropping her only daytime sleep. But she never has slept much during the day so could well be doing so. Maryanne was a bit older than Elizabeth when she dropped her first daytime sleep!


I loved it when the grandchildren took their naps and was sad to see it go.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Got my first online yarn order, such a nice thing to open! I've been trying to only use stash yarn, but I'm making a shawl for my oldest daughter for her wedding, so wanted something special.
> Have to keep reminding myself I need to finish the baby blanket before I start it, but I can't stop petting it, LOL!


How exciting!!!! You will sure be busy and I can't wait to see both the blanket and the shawl. Have you picked out the pattern for the shawl yet and what is it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Got my first online yarn order, such a nice thing to open! I've been trying to only use stash yarn, but I'm making a shawl for my oldest daughter for her wedding, so wanted something special.
> Have to keep reminding myself I need to finish the baby blanket before I start it, but I can't stop petting it, LOL!


Are you out of the sling yet, Nikki? The yarn looks really super.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick visit to say thank you for the nice comments on my crochet projects. One more to post. Have to say that both my DDs likes them. Now for my DS but it may wait as I'm tired of doing that blanket.
> 
> ...


Lovely work Kathy. Always so nice to hear from you and know you are well. Got a laugh out of too many dogs wanting in on the photo and probably wanting on the one in the photo.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It took a long time, but I've eaten some Goat's Cheese now, and the tummy cramps have eased. Thanks, Bonnie!


So glad you are feeling better. Hope you will guickly be well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, was sad to hear you've been having cramps. Hope you had something to take to help. See in your last posts that you are feeling better now. Hope it continues.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> 30-45 minutes I think.


Oh, not Grand Rapids, Michigan then. I was thinking that was a good trip for Sam. Great that you had some time together.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

KateB said:


> Caitlin doesn't always have a sleep during the day now, but I've put her in her cot 10 minutes ago...I'm hopeful! I love the minitor thing they have which means I can see her as well as hear her without going into her room.


That is pretty cool, wish I had had one of those when my kids were little.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, was sad to hear you've been having cramps. Hope you had something to take to help. See in your last posts that you are feeling better now. Hope it continues.


Tummy cramps- but it seems to have eased. It was the other end of the condition that was really hampering, that is why I didn't dare take the bus to the doctor last week. I have much greater empathy for Joy (Sassafras) and others now. Thanks Daralene!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Talked with my SIL today. We normally just text but she called after I texted her. DB is up and down in his mood swings and they are still afraid to leave him alone. It's been 3 weeks now that he's been in the hospital. I'm worried about SIL too and asked her if she is doing anything for herself and that it was important for her to still try and get out for lunch with friends, take a bubble bath, and it was ok to laugh and have fun and that doing this would help my DB also as she needs to remain healthy mentally and physically. I just can't imagine what it is like to live with DB when he has been so depressed most all his adult life. He is so lucky to have her as her only concern is him. I am still afraid of calling him and accidentally saying something that sets him off after experiencing this in the past, so I am sending cards. Will call when DH or DS is home with me and they can do the man thing on the phone, which he responds well to, whatever that is. Apparently he isn't allowed to have cards but SIL takes them in and shows them to him and he enjoys them so, then she takes them home. She even tried to give him lottery cards, but wasn't allowed to. Nothing extra in the room, not even strings in the pajamas. The doctors still haven't talked to her so I told her it might be that they don't have any answers. I do, however, wish they would talk with her. The social worker has talked with her and that is good. I'm praying for a miracle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Talked with my SIL today. We normally just text but she called after I texted her. DB is up and down in his mood swings and they are still afraid to leave him alone. It's been 3 weeks now that he's been in the hospital. I'm worried about SIL too and asked her if she is doing anything for herself and that it was important for her to still try and get out for lunch with friends, take a bubble bath, and it was ok to laugh and have fun and that doing this would help my DB also as she needs to remain healthy mentally and physically. I just can't imagine what it is like to live with DB when he has been so depressed most all his adult life. He is so lucky to have her as her only concern is him. I am still afraid of calling him and accidentally saying something that sets him off after experiencing this in the past, so I am sending cards. Apparently he isn't allowed to have cards but SIL takes them in and shows them to him and he enjoys them so, then she takes them home. She even tried to give him lottery cards, but wasn't allowed to. Nothing extra in the room, not even strings in the pajamas. The doctors still haven't talked to her so I told her it might be that they don't have any answers. I do, however, wish they would talk with her. The social worker has talked with her and that is good. I'm praying for a miracle.


Prayers from downunder.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tummy cramps- but it seems to have eased. It was the other end of the condition that was really hampering, that is why I didn't dare take the bus to the doctor last week. I have much greater empathy for Joy (Sassafras) and others now. Thanks Daralene!


Ooooh, I understand what you mean. Sorry it kept you from going to the doctor and yes, it sure does hamper one in social situations for sure. Hope it is a one time thing. Hugs, xoxoxo


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> How exciting!!!! You will sure be busy and I can't wait to see both the blanket and the shawl. Have you picked out the pattern for the shawl yet and what is it?


Picked out the pattern last week and ordered the yarn right after, lol.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ez-100th-anniversary-hearts-half-circle

Wedding is in October, so I have 6 months to work on it.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you out of the sling yet, Nikki? The yarn looks really super.


One more week


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ooooh, I understand what you mean. Sorry it kept you from going to the doctor and yes, it sure does hamper one in social situations for sure. Hope it is a one time thing. Hugs, xoxoxo


Oh I got there, but had to fork out for a taxi. At least I know now roughly how much I need to have aside, for that purpose! Thanks for the hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> One more week


It has been a long time, even from this distance!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers from downunder.


Thank you so much Julie, and to all others. I'm preparing for the piano tuner later this week and for students coming over so I just want all of you to know how much I appreciate your thoughts and prayers. As I see it, that is the only thing that is going to work. The rest of us suffer from this to a lesser degree and are able to pull ourselves out of it with time but DB's brain is different and set in this groove and can't get out. Words don't seem to make a difference. My sister explained that it isn't just stubbornness as when her son had the brain aneurysm, he responded almost word for word the way DB does and mood swings too, so whatever part of the brain was damaged when DB was little seems to be quite receptive to this total despondency. I see prayer and or healing wishes as the only hope.

I so apologize for not getting back to each person but I did read and do thank you so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ten to seven, although it is daylight, the sun is not yet over the horizon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad you are feeling better. Hope you will guickly be well.


I hope all is over, I need to do a sit in at the Ministry- they don't seem to have received my renewal application for the allowance that I survive on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I made the mistake of looking at the news today and will try not to do that on a daily basis or I'll be admitted too. My oh my, just the sadness of what is going on just in this one little area of the US and even smaller area of the world was overwhelming. The funeral for the boy my DGC knew was today. There were many police from his town in attendance. I don't think the grandchildren went as they go to a private church school in the country and leave on their class trip today or tomorrow for Philadelphia, but I'm sure whether they attended or not, they are thinking of it. Now to forget about the news and try and enjoy this gorgeous day. Oh yes, and to make it an even more beautiful day, I have my knitting out to try and figure out where I was and get started again. Can't wait till I don't have people coming over so I can just go on a knitting spree again. It is such a positive and wonderful thing to do and helps one to focus and relax, well, unless frogging, but the we can come here and commiserate together. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Picked out the pattern last week and ordered the yarn right after, lol.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ez-100th-anniversary-hearts-half-circle
> 
> Wedding is in October, so I have 6 months to work on it.


That will be quite exquisite in the white.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I made the mistake of looking at the news today and will try not to do that on a daily basis or I'll be admitted too. My oh my, just the sadness of what is going on just in this one little area of the US and even smaller area of the world was overwhelming. The funeral for the boy my DGC knew was today. There were many police from his town in attendance. I don't think the grandchildren went as they go to a private church school in the country and leave on their class trip today or tomorrow for Philadelphia, but I'm sure whether they attended or not, they are thinking of it. Now to forget about the news and try and enjoy this gorgeous day. Oh yes, and to make it an even more beautiful day, I have my knitting out to try and figure out where I was and get started again. Can't wait till I don't have people coming over so I can just go on a knitting spree again. It is such a positive and wonderful thing to do and helps one to focus and relax, well, unless frogging, but the we can come here and commiserate together. :sm24:


Hope you feel more sanguine soon, Daralene.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope all is over, I need to do a sit in at the Ministry- they don't seem to have received my renewal application for the allowance that I survive on.


You are kidding! That is awful. I imagine it happens often. It seems that if it is something that will save someone money, losing claims, renewals, etc., happens more often. Perhaps not on purpose, but if they earn money from the forms coming in they don't seem to get lost. Hmmmmm. Sorry that happened Julie. Surely sitting in a huge pile on someone's desk with too many managers and not enough workers to do the forms on time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you feel more sanguine soon, Daralene.


Thank you Julie. Think stepping outside and getting a breath of fresh air will do the trick, even if just for a moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You are kidding! That is awful. I imagine it happens often. It seems that if it is something that will save someone money, losing claims, renewals, etc., happens more often. Perhaps not on purpose, but if they earn money from the forms coming in they don't seem to get lost. Hmmmmm. Sorry that happened Julie. Surely sitting in a huge pile on someone's desk with too many managers and not enough workers to do the forms on time.


There has, of course been the long break over Easter, but better to do it this week, than next!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Picked out the pattern last week and ordered the yarn right after, lol.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ez-100th-anniversary-hearts-half-circle
> 
> Wedding is in October, so I have 6 months to work on it.


That is absolutely gorgeous. I've never done anything like that. Did some lace in a KP workshop Julie gave but never a shawl....yet. Will be a beautiful and treasured gift and I'm sure made with love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There has, of course been the long break over Easter, but better to do it this week, than next!


That is true. I received a bill yesterday that was to be paid and received back to them in 3 days. I called and told them that was unacceptable and they couldn't understand why the due date was so close to when I received it, especially since the post office was then closed. Their excuse was the holiday, but that sure didn't account for the closeness of dates. I'm sure it will all work out with going there in person and yes, the sooner the better when it comes to getting your stipend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, off to call my aunt and then knit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, exciting, can't wait to see shawl.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristie, thank you. Snacks sound yummy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you are doing better. Yep, like cops who always look for exits in buildings they are in, i always look for ladies room. Nordstrom' really posh.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, knitting spree sounds luxurious and needed.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous. I've never done anything like that. Did some lace in a KP workshop Julie gave but never a shawl....yet. Will be a beautiful and treasured gift and I'm sure made with love.


It will definitely be a challenge, my most complex pattern so far, but I really enjoy doing lace work, I find it very mentally stimulating and it seems to help my concentration and focus issues from my ADD.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Got my first online yarn order, such a nice thing to open! I've been trying to only use stash yarn, but I'm making a shawl for my oldest daughter for her wedding, so wanted something special.
> Have to keep reminding myself I need to finish the baby blanket before I start it, but I can't stop petting it, LOL!


Squishy mail . It looks lovely have you got a pattern in mind for the shawl . Was talking to another kper who was making a shawl and she had 1500 stitches on her needles . I think I have a lot if I have 200 stitches on needles


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Prayers for Bonnie's relative. Especially sad with one so young and a parent of little ones.
> 
> Joy, hope you get a diagnosis and some help. Those are two very difficult conditions. There seems to be so much progress in medicine, but never enough.
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing your flower, hope you post a picture.
AAA, CAA here is very good service & well worth the yearly fee, I think.
Do you get to stay at the Sirority(?sp) House this summer since the renovations are done?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick visit to say thank you for the nice comments on my crochet projects. One more to post. Have to say that both my DDs likes them. Now for my DS but it may wait as I'm tired of doing that blanket.
> 
> ...


Lovely crocheting, I really like the colors in this one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Picked out the pattern last week and ordered the yarn right after, lol.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ez-100th-anniversary-hearts-half-circle
> 
> Wedding is in October, so I have 6 months to work on it.


That will be beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Squishy mail . It looks lovely have you got a pattern in mind for the shawl . Was talking to another kper who was making a shawl and she had 1500 stitches on her needles . I think I have a lot if I have 200 stitches on needles


1500 stitches? OMG, I can't imagine that????I've done a couple of shawls/ scarfs that had about 400 & that was a lot


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I've caught the flu bug the GKs & DIL had, I've been making mad dashes all morning & achey & headachy too. I sure hope it's soon done. I had plans to get some sewing & transplanting done today but have pretty much held down the couch.
I have the GKs tomorrow too.

Another grey windy day here, still cool, right about freezing so still lots of snow around


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. Here I am playing catch up as usual. I can't believe you're on page 61 and it's only Tuesday.
I hope you all had a wonderful Easter weekend and I'm sorry I wasn't on at the right time to wish you all a happy time. I had a busy weekend with DD#1 staying a couple of days then DD#2, DSIL and DS coming for lunch on Sunday. All the grand kids are away so the parents were enjoying some free time. Seemed very strange having a family meal but no kids! Now I'm at DD#2s house on dog/chicken sitting duties for a few days so I have a bit of time to catch up here.
Thanks for getting us started on a new week Sam and summary ladies. I'm off now to read all the recipes and see what everyone has been up to.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not been saying much, I've been a bit poorly this last week- tummy upset. Yesterday I ate barely anything, trying to keep my fluids up. Consequently little has been accomplished.


Sorry to hear this Julie. I hope by now you're feeling tons better.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on right now. Still have a week and a half in the sling. Have been spending most of my time knitting on baby blanket and watching the Doctor marathon on TV. Blanket is about 2/3 done. Supposed to have 54 repeats of pattern, have 35 done, will probably only do 50 though.


For a lady with one arm in a sling I'd say that's looking pretty darn good knitting! :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, seems like most people who have lupus take ages to get a diagnosis
> Tami, congratulations on the weight loss
> I like eating Harvest Crunch- a granola type cereal mixed with yogurt but can't imagine it on other cereals.
> 
> ...


Cute bears Bonnie.
I can't believe you're still getting snow. Hope it clears up very soon and you start seeing signs of spring.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

These was a discussion a couple of days ago about hand dryers so I though you might appreciate this I came across in Facebook ð


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is Darlington close to you?
> Seems there are trains everywhere in the U.K. Is it expensive?
> 
> I just took some photo of our lovely white stuffÃ°ÂÂÂThe trees are pretty but I imagine lots of broken branches


Lovely to look at but I'm glad I'm not living with it.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

angelam said:


> For a lady with one arm in a sling I'd say that's looking pretty darn good knitting! :sm02:


Thank you!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Good heavens that is frightful.
> Took Maya for walk. Creosote bushes blooming. I think the daisies are desert daisies but I'm having word problems. Enjoy the color.


Lovely photos Joy. Your desert daisies look very similar to a plant we call poached egg plant though I don't think ours are daisies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Talked with my SIL today. We normally just text but she called after I texted her. DB is up and down in his mood swings and they are still afraid to leave him alone. It's been 3 weeks now that he's been in the hospital. I'm worried about SIL too and asked her if she is doing anything for herself and that it was important for her to still try and get out for lunch with friends, take a bubble bath, and it was ok to laugh and have fun and that doing this would help my DB also as she needs to remain healthy mentally and physically. I just can't imagine what it is like to live with DB when he has been so depressed most all his adult life. He is so lucky to have her as her only concern is him. I am still afraid of calling him and accidentally saying something that sets him off after experiencing this in the past, so I am sending cards. Will call when DH or DS is home with me and they can do the man thing on the phone, which he responds well to, whatever that is. Apparently he isn't allowed to have cards but SIL takes them in and shows them to him and he enjoys them so, then she takes them home. She even tried to give him lottery cards, but wasn't allowed to. Nothing extra in the room, not even strings in the pajamas. The doctors still haven't talked to her so I told her it might be that they don't have any answers. I do, however, wish they would talk with her. The social worker has talked with her and that is good. I'm praying for a miracle.


That's a lot to go through. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another top for Caitlin and what started out as a Little Lovie, but I ended up stuffing all of it (instead of just the head and paws as per the pattern) as I think I overstuffed the head and without any stuffing in the body it kept flopping backwards as if it was a dead rabbit!


Really sweet Kate - both items. Lovely colours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> wait until 70 rolls around. rotflmao --- sam


And the rest! :sm06: 
I would be rotflmao but I may not be able to get back up again. Lol!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a number of friends adjusting to their oldest being 50! That does seem to be a major milestone!


My four are all in their 50s now. My baby was 50 last year. What makes me feel even older is seeing them all with grey hair, though the DDs do their best to disguise it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have been busy knitting, shopping, working etc. I stopped by Bella's home today to drop off a few things for Easter. Some of the items will be held for later in the week. Bella and parents will be going to the hospital on Wednesday so Bella can undergo surgery on Thursday. She will have several things done. I think she is getting a double line put in because her veins are shot. The parents are hoping to return home on the weekend. I am hoping things will go well for them. I had gifted a couple of cross stitch patterns to be stitched. The mom said that she might keep one of them for herself. I told her that I would be delighted if she did. I also gave her some Easter kitchen towels. Just trying to brighten up their day.


I hope all went well for Bella on Thursday and hopefully she is home by now. That poor little girl has been through so much. Healing thoughts being sent to that family all the time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Happy Easter. The drawing is done!


Fantastic work Matthew. You get better with each picture. Is this one of Dianna's pictures?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a lot to go through. Prayers and hugs.


My prayers also. It's very difficult and the Drs need to communicate with family , their silence doesn't help.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, hope the finances are sorted out quickly and I'm glad to hear you are getting better from the tummy problem.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 1500 stitches? OMG, I can't imagine that????I've done a couple of shawls/ scarfs that had about 400 & that was a lot


That's what I said . ????I can't even imagine that many stitches on needles


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I've caught the flu bug the GKs & DIL had, I've been making mad dashes all morning & achey & headachy too. I sure hope it's soon done. I had plans to get some sewing & transplanting done today but have pretty much held down the couch.
> I have the GKs tomorrow too.
> 
> Another grey windy day here, still cool, right about freezing so still lots of snow around


I hope it's not the flu Bonnie hopefully just a 24 hour bug . 
I've been busy in the garden this easter . Well I should say husband has been the gardener and I've been the carpenter .there was some wood in the shed so I made 2 raised beds for husband to grow some vegetables in , they are not perfect and one is quite big but they will do the job and I painted them mellow yellow. Think I have a liking for yellow this week . Mishka likes the big one as she can lay underneath it . Husband planted potatoes and lettuce so far and I stole the smaller one to put plants in


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> And thanks to everyone else for the birthday wishes. Had a good day. Saw dolphins though not as close as I've seen them before. But they are such lovely majestic looking animals as they elegantly swim or jump through the water.
> Got 2 skeins of yarn (plus the club one), a red and a second of the club as the colour was so lovely. I won't post them yet as the others in the group haven't received theirs yet and you never know one of them might find it here and spoil the fun of opening it up.


Margaret - better late than never - Belated Happy Birthday wishes, I'm glad you enjoyed your day.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I look forward to seeing your flower, hope you post a picture.
> AAA, CAA here is very good service & well worth the yearly fee, I think.
> Do you get to stay at the Sirority(?sp) House this summer since the renovations are done?


Yes, I do stay over the summer. It's really quite nice. I'm hoping to spend more time at the lake now that I've retired from my Home Care job. It's lovely having a chef, but I do miss cooking and look forward to doing my own thing for a few months.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> This boy was in 3 musicals with my grandchildren and the same age as DGS #1. Sadly he was on life support for 2 weeks and the parents had to make the decision to let him go. A very sad time for all who knew him and my DGC who are much younger than I was when I first lost someone my age.
> 
> This was from the date when he was hit:
> UPDATE: Irondequoit police have identified the 14 yr. old student hit by a vehicle this morning. (They have since said that the lady that hit him was not speeding, thank goodness. Her life will never be the same as for all who knew him.
> ...


So sad for this family and a difficult time for your DGC.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is true. I received a bill yesterday that was to be paid and received back to them in 3 days. I called and told them that was unacceptable and they couldn't understand why the due date was so close to when I received it, especially since the post office was then closed. Their excuse was the holiday, but that sure didn't account for the closeness of dates. I'm sure it will all work out with going there in person and yes, the sooner the better when it comes to getting your stipend.


Do you usually post everything?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you are doing better. Yep, like cops who always look for exits in buildings they are in, i always look for ladies room. Nordstrom' really posh.


We have a young lady/girl with Crohn's who is petitioning for access to Staff Loos, where there are no Public Toilets- have not heard how it is going.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I've caught the flu bug the GKs & DIL had, I've been making mad dashes all morning & achey & headachy too. I sure hope it's soon done. I had plans to get some sewing & transplanting done today but have pretty much held down the couch.
> I have the GKs tomorrow too.
> 
> Another grey windy day here, still cool, right about freezing so still lots of snow around


Sorry you are poorly, Bonnie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey everyone I just got off the phone with Marianne. She has been having terrible pain in her feet with lots and lots of swelling for a little over a week. Initially her doctor increased her lasix (sp?) but today she couldn't even tie or shoes or barely walk. She say the doctor mid afternoon and doctor say signs that made her think Marianne has a blood clot. Sent Marianne for an ultrasound, put her on some stronger medicine than the lasix and sent her home. Told her that if she starts to have any chest pains to get to the hospital asap. Hopefully that won't happen and that the doctor will hopefully have the test results early tomorrow. Prayers would be greatly appreciated. Marianne and I have talked that her health is the most important and if the doctor says she can not travel to the KAP then she will not. Your prayers and positive energy are much appreciated and I will keep everyone abreast of any reports. Thanks


Sorry to hear this Gwen, thanks for letting us know. I do hope she will be fit enough to get to KAP, I know how much she enjoys it. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear this Julie. I hope by now you're feeling tons better.


Feeling a lot better, thanks Angela- but it lasted 12 days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> My four are all in their 50s now. My baby was 50 last year. What makes me feel even older is seeing them all with grey hair, though the DDs do their best to disguise it!


I think you may be a tad older than I am!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, thank you. Sounds like you had a good time with family. Chicken/dog sitting sounds like a gig I could use right now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, hope the finances are sorted out quickly and I'm glad to hear you are getting better from the tummy problem.


Heading out, shortly!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, oh dear, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I've caught the flu bug the GKs & DIL had, I've been making mad dashes all morning & achey & headachy too. I sure hope it's soon done. I had plans to get some sewing & transplanting done today but have pretty much held down the couch.
> I have the GKs tomorrow too.
> 
> Another grey windy day here, still cool, right about freezing so still lots of snow around


Oh no. What a shame. :sm25: Hope you soon feel better as it's the pits feeling achey all over and mad dashes to boot.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have a young lady/girl with Crohn's who is petitioning for access to Staff Loos, where there are no Public Toilets- have not heard how it is going.


That's a must as wearing diapers would not be anyone's first choice and certainly not to have to do it everyday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen a monitor like that. I'm surprised she's still in a crib, she seems like such a big girl (grown up looking, I mean)in the pictures you've posted recently. My GD sleeps in a toddler bed - crib sized mattress in a regular type bed frame) when she's here, recently s he's been telling me she's too big for that but I don't want the 2 GKs sleeping together, I know they will keep each other up & the only other option is to put one in the basement bedroom & I'd rather not do that. There's no room in my sewing room for a bigger bed & im not dismantling my set up for 1 or 2 nights a month


She has a cot-bed so it's bigger than a normal cot and you can eventually take the sides off to turn it into a small bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a must as wearing diapers would not be anyone's first choice and certainly not to have to do it everyday.


Indeed, apparently we have very large numbers afflicted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> My prayers also. It's very difficult and the Drs need to communicate with family , their silence doesn't help.


I so agree. She sounded desperate. I believe she has Cushings disease and wonder if they are dismissing her as disabled since Robert has brain damage, but there is nothing wrong with her brain at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you usually post everything?


No, but this was not a regular bill and to be paid in Texas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Feeling a lot better, thanks Angela- but it lasted 12 days.


That is way too long. What do you suspect it is. I've learned that milk is my culprit and still try and sneak some products with it in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> No, but this was not a regular bill and to be paid in Texas.


And that is rather a distance! Hope you get it all sorted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is way too long. What do you suspect it is. I've learned that milk is my culprit and still try and sneak some products with it in.


I am not too sure, Daralene. My tummy was very acid- but I am told to use ACV.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Talked with my SIL today. We normally just text but she called after I texted her. DB is up and down in his mood swings and they are still afraid to leave him alone. It's been 3 weeks now that he's been in the hospital. I'm worried about SIL too and asked her if she is doing anything for herself and that it was important for her to still try and get out for lunch with friends, take a bubble bath, and it was ok to laugh and have fun and that doing this would help my DB also as she needs to remain healthy mentally and physically. I just can't imagine what it is like to live with DB when he has been so depressed most all his adult life. He is so lucky to have her as her only concern is him. I am still afraid of calling him and accidentally saying something that sets him off after experiencing this in the past, so I am sending cards. Will call when DH or DS is home with me and they can do the man thing on the phone, which he responds well to, whatever that is. Apparently he isn't allowed to have cards but SIL takes them in and shows them to him and he enjoys them so, then she takes them home. She even tried to give him lottery cards, but wasn't allowed to. Nothing extra in the room, not even strings in the pajamas. The doctors still haven't talked to her so I told her it might be that they don't have any answers. I do, however, wish they would talk with her. The social worker has talked with her and that is good. I'm praying for a miracle.


{{{Daralene}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I've caught the flu bug the GKs & DIL had, I've been making mad dashes all morning & achey & headachy too. I sure hope it's soon done. I had plans to get some sewing & transplanting done today but have pretty much held down the couch.
> I have the GKs tomorrow too.
> 
> Another grey windy day here, still cool, right about freezing so still lots of snow around


Get well soon!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear this Julie. I hope by now you're feeling tons better.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think we need that the world over. The politicians all think there should be cut to programs & wages but still think they should get all the perks of their positions.
> If you have a new election can there be another referendum on the EU? Or will that stand? What we've heard on the news seems it's not popular but people didn't bother to get out to vote until it was too late


Whatever the result of this election, the referendum result stays. We will be leaving the EU.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No we are definitely leaving EU
> Here politicians get about £70 ,000 a year but can claim expenses for almost anything , and I don't understand why they have to live in London and claim expenses for that too . Haven't got a clue what they actually spend their own income on. Since its tax money that is used wonder if I can take a trip to London and claim it on expenses ????


Take a trip to London, claim expenses and spend it on yarn while you're here. Makes perfect sense! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you may be a tad older than I am!


I think I'm a tad older than most people!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think I'm a tad older than most people!


And still working, from time to time. You're doing well!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Talked to Marianne around 5 pm. No blood clot thank goodness. They've increased her med to make her eliminate water (ie...pee) and are going to watch it a couple of days. Doctor told her she would call and check on her tomorrow. If after a few days this doesn't change she will go see her cardiologist and go from there. thanks for all your prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

At that point they only suspected a clot and it turned out it was not.


pammie1234 said:


> Me, too! I would have thought that they would have admitted her to the hospital until the clot was dissolved.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are the best housemother to those girls. So thoughtful and caring.

I just joined AAA and am so glad I did. DH has been working on my old truck and when he got to a point he couldn't fix it we were able to have it towed to the mechanic we use and no cost at all. I'm especially glad to have it since I'm planning on doing some traveling the next 6 months.



machriste said:


> Prayers for Bonnie's relative. Especially sad with one so young and a parent of little ones.
> 
> Joy, hope you get a diagnosis and some help. Those are two very difficult conditions. There seems to be so much progress in medicine, but never enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it Kathy!


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick visit to say thank you for the nice comments on my crochet projects. One more to post. Have to say that both my DDs likes them. Now for my DS but it may wait as I'm tired of doing that blanket.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got tickled thinking of you petting the yarn; I do understand though! LOL


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Got my first online yarn order, such a nice thing to open! I've been trying to only use stash yarn, but I'm making a shawl for my oldest daughter for her wedding, so wanted something special.
> Have to keep reminding myself I need to finish the baby blanket before I start it, but I can't stop petting it, LOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pattern you've selected. I would love to make something like that and just haven't gotten the gumption to attempt it yet.
I know you will do a lovely job and look forward to seeing it in progress.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Picked out the pattern last week and ordered the yarn right after, lol.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ez-100th-anniversary-hearts-half-circle
> 
> Wedding is in October, so I have 6 months to work on it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy Easter to all and happy birthday to those who celebrate this month. My DD2's is next weekend.
> 
> ...


You have been busy. Love the egg cozies; they're so cute--as are the bunnies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne around 5 pm. No blood clot thank goodness. They've increased her med to make her eliminate water (ie...pee) and are going to watch it a couple of days. Doctor told her she would call and check on her tomorrow. If after a few days this doesn't change she will go see her cardiologist and go from there. thanks for all your prayers.


I'm lad she doesn't have a blood clot but all the retained fluid doesn't sound good. Does she have congestive heart failure?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...sorry to laugh but it made me remember when my oldest was little. She insisted on paying a visit to the restroom at every major store or restaurant we went to shopping or eating out. It was pretty comical. Of course, I'm right there with you in wanting to know where the restrooms are now when I go out!


sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you are doing better. Yep, like cops who always look for exits in buildings they are in, i always look for ladies room. Nordstrom' really posh.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DS made some today. He and his family came early and helped me finish getting ready. He also likes to put a dab of horseradish in them, but was nice and didn't today, as he and my DH would have been the only ones to eat them, not that that would have hurt THEIR feelings! LOL More for them! They were very good. They brought the vegetables for our dinner, asparagus, some wrapped in bacon, and brussel sprouts, and corn, and cooked them here. I made the ham and cheesy potatoes. DD made a chocolate cake with ganache icing. YUM! DD's inlaws also joined us. We had a great evening! No rain for the egg hunt!
> 
> We had a beautiful day also. I opened windows even! I fixed baskets for the grandkids, and filled some eggs for them, and the adult kids had a blast hiding it all! They hid the baskets and eggs separately. The grands had to find the basket with their name on it, then find the one egg in the basket to find out what color eggs they had to find to go with the basket. It was so fun watching Arriana look for hers! She was so excited! We have plenty of places to hide them. It took the 16 year old the longest to find his. I knew how many I had filled for each of them, so they had to count them to make sure they had them all. Last year was the first year I started assigning individual colors. It works well. That way one doesn't end up with more than the others. It works better for Arriana, also.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the shootings in your area. That is scary. Hope the police catch the culprit.
Prayers on the way for the young nephew.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the pattern you've selected. I would love to make something like that and just haven't gotten the gumption to attempt it yet.
> I know you will do a lovely job and look forward to seeing it in progress.


It's a gorgeous choice!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Bonnie. Drink lots of fluids and get some rest. Hope this will pass quickly.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I've caught the flu bug the GKs & DIL had, I've been making mad dashes all morning & achey & headachy too. I sure hope it's soon done. I had plans to get some sewing & transplanting done today but have pretty much held down the couch.
> I have the GKs tomorrow too.
> 
> Another grey windy day here, still cool, right about freezing so still lots of snow around


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are the best housemother to those girls. So thoughtful and caring.
> 
> I just joined AAA and am so glad I did. DH has been working on my old truck and when he got to a point he couldn't fix it we were able to have it towed to the mechanic we use and no cost at all. I'm especially glad to have it since I'm planning on doing some traveling the next 6 months.


I joined about 3 yrs ago to get travel insurance to the US, my BP meds were changed a month before we were to go & Blue Cross won't cover any changes made within 3 months. 
Last summer the wheel fell off DHs truck about 4 miles from home & it would have cost much more than the CAA for a year to get it towed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear Bonnie. Drink lots of fluids and get some rest. Hope this will pass quickly.


I've done nothing all day but lay around & drink ginger ale, I feel better now, hopefully gone soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...sorry to laugh but it made me remember when my oldest was little. She insisted on paying a visit to the restroom at every major store or restaurant we went to shopping or eating out. It was pretty comical. Of course, I'm right there with you in wanting to know where the restrooms are now when I go out!


I think it must be a "kid thing", my boys seemed to do that too????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not too sure, Daralene. My tummy was very acid- but I am told to use ACV.


I was wondering about that. I've read having an acid body pH promotes cancer & the ACV would add acid


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not that I know of Bonnie. I just hope they figure out what is going on. This has all started up since she had the stents put in earlier this year.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm lad she doesn't have a blood clot but all the retained fluid doesn't sound good. Does she have congestive heart failure?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My bargains were all these pattern books for £1 and these buttons for £1 also got a lovely snow globe £1 and some plants


Looks like it was fun. You got some nice bargains.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I so agree. She sounded desperate. I believe she has Cushings disease and wonder if they are dismissing her as disabled since Robert has brain damage, but there is nothing wrong with her brain at all.


I hope things are better for both your brother & SIL soon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to go knit a little and maybe get on with some embroidery machine work I need to do. TTYL and sending up lots of prayers for those in need whether for themselves or family & friends. {{{{{HUGS to all}}}}}


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Quick on to post pic of one of the star blankets. Yarn used was Bernat Pop!, four cakes of Blue Blaze. For DD2. Color in photo not true.
> 
> Also pic of yarn I got in Grand Rapids, OH when I went to lunch with Sam.
> 
> Kathy


Lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> A bit of progress on my jumper, I can see the pattern now so don't need to read instructions as I knit.


Such a rich blue.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope it's not the flu Bonnie hopefully just a 24 hour bug .
> I've been busy in the garden this easter . Well I should say husband has been the gardener and I've been the carpenter .there was some wood in the shed so I made 2 raised beds for husband to grow some vegetables in , they are not perfect and one is quite big but they will do the job and I painted them mellow yellow. Think I have a liking for yellow this week . Mishka likes the big one as she can lay underneath it . Husband planted potatoes and lettuce so far and I stole the smaller one to put plants in


I'm glad your DH is feeling well enough to putter in the garden. I'm not much of a carpenter, I'd like to be but not happening


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This boy was in 3 musicals with my grandchildren and the same age as DGS #1. Sadly he was on life support for 2 weeks and the parents had to make the decision to let him go. A very sad time for all who knew him and my DGC who are much younger than I was when I first lost someone my age.
> 
> This was from the date when he was hit:
> UPDATE: Irondequoit police have identified the 14 yr. old student hit by a vehicle this morning. (They have since said that the lady that hit him was not speeding, thank goodness. Her life will never be the same as for all who knew him.
> ...


Such sad news. Condolences to the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Your fish pond brings back some happy memories. I hope you have a waterfall. The sound of water falling is so soothing. (for Sharon)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Candy just wanted to share Easter dinner!


 :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Did I miss this? I am so sorry to hear this. Will add to my prayers.


I missed this too. Sending my prayers as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the baby can be born now as we have passed Serena's birthday... LOL. Yes there is a name but I better not put it online until baby has been born and DD has said I can..... wont be long now. I hope. She looks more than ready, carrying very low.


Hope the baby arrives soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Didn't do anything today...because I didnt finish doing anything yesterday! All kidding aside did minimal, did makec3x5 card of all meds to take to gastro doc tomorrow, Iresha on Fri and gyn r.n. On Monday. Other people have hair and nail apps...I lust go to docs!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had warnings on the radio over Easter that pets shouldn't be given chocolate. Sounds like most animals shouldn't have though dogs are among the worst affected


I'm usually careful about leaving chocolate around for that reason. Fortunately, the nuts had very little chocolate on them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna does this look familiar? Should have 2 years wear in this for her.
> 
> Gee it's big- I can't even see the whole photo on my laptop screen!


What a beautiful head of hair! and the sweater is lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It took a long time, but I've eaten some Goat's Cheese now, and the tummy cramps have eased. Thanks, Bonnie!


Wish I had some. Something I had for supper is certainly disagreeing with me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Got my first online yarn order, such a nice thing to open! I've been trying to only use stash yarn, but I'm making a shawl for my oldest daughter for her wedding, so wanted something special.
> Have to keep reminding myself I need to finish the baby blanket before I start it, but I can't stop petting it, LOL!


Have you already picked the pattern for the shawl? The yarn looks so soft.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Picked out the pattern last week and ordered the yarn right after, lol.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ez-100th-anniversary-hearts-half-circle
> 
> Wedding is in October, so I have 6 months to work on it.


That is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I haven't gotten much done today either. We went to the breakfast and he wanted to take the bike, and it seemed to work all right. Maybe his shoulder is feeling better. It was a pretty short ride, anyway. I also got the vacuum run, which really needed doing! Then I fixed supper and that's about it. I'm to see the doc tomorrow for the results and exam, though expect things are OK. I'm a little overwhelmed with all the running around lately...Thursday he goes back to get his eye checked, and then (touch wood) no more appointments until the 28th. I still have to figure out how to get in to the dentist that last time. Sheesh.

Off to wash dishes. Hugs and blessings and healing thoughts!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I've caught the flu bug the GKs & DIL had, I've been making mad dashes all morning & achey & headachy too. I sure hope it's soon done. I had plans to get some sewing & transplanting done today but have pretty much held down the couch.
> I have the GKs tomorrow too.
> 
> Another grey windy day here, still cool, right about freezing so still lots of snow around


The flu can make you feel so miserable. I hope you feel better before the GKs arrive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> These was a discussion a couple of days ago about hand dryers so I though you might appreciate this I came across in Facebook ð


I can't imagine :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 18 April '17

I'm not sure what has happened to yesterday and today. Certainly nothing got done that is for sure. I did do two loads of wash today - second load is now in the dryer. It would have been a perfect day to hang them outside - I've not tried that lately - not sure if I can do that or not. I will try that in the future.

First the Easter weekend - then Monday and Tuesday - wonderful weather. Very warm - sitting out on the porch kind of weather. Sunshine - let's not forget the sunshine. You can really begin to see the new leaves coming out on the trees - definitely - summer is on the way. The wind needs to warm up a bit - still a bit of winter chill in it. But I am not complaining - I've been loving it.

Garlic Shrimp and Sun-Dried Tomatoes with Pasta in Spicy Creamy Sauce

Author: Julia | juliasalbum.com
Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 30 minutes
Total Time: 40 minutes
Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients

half a pound of shrimp (90 count of small shrimp in 1 pound). Use unfrozen uncooked shrimp. If you have to, you can use unfrozen cooked shrimp - it will work here too. 
4 oz sun-dried tomatoes in olive oil
Salt
1/4 teaspoon paprika
4 garlic cloves, minced
1 cup half and half (or milk)
1 teaspoon dried basil
¼ teaspoon crushed red pepper
1 cup Parmesan cheese, freshly grated
8 oz fettuccine pasta (use gluten free brown rice fettuccine for gluten free version)

Instructions

Note: if using sun-dried tomatoes in oil (in a jar), make sure to drain sun-dried tomatoes from oil, before using them. Reserve 2 tablespoons of this drained oil for sautéing as described below:

1. In a large skillet, saute minced garlic and sun-dried tomatoes (drained from oil) in 2 tablespoons of oil (reserved from the sun-dried tomatoes jar - see note above) for 1 minute until garlic is fragrant.

2. Add shrimp, sprinkle with a small amount of salt, paprika, and cook on medium heat for about 2 more minutes.

3. Add half and half, basil, and crushed red pepper to the skillet with shrimp, bring to boil and reduce to simmer.

4. Whisk the Parmesan cheese into the hot cream and stir to melt cheese, on lowest heat setting, until cheese is melted.

4. Remove the sauce from heat. Add more salt, basil and more crushed red pepper if desired, to taste.

5. In the meantime, cook pasta according to package instructions. Drain (reserving some pasta water).

6. Add cooked pasta to the creamy mixture. Add more salt, basil and more crushed red pepper if desired, to taste.

http://juliasalbum.com/2015/05/garlic-shrimp-and-sun-dried-tomatoes-with-pasta-in-spicy-creamy-sauce/

Easy Wagon Wheel Slice Recipe and Video Tutorial

Who can resist fluffy Marshmallow and Raspberry Jam sandwiched with a Butter Biscuit base and topped off with dark Chocolate! Wagon Wheels are a family favorite and now you can make your own!

The butter for the base is browned instead of the traditional way of creaming it with the sugar. This results in an amazingly nutty, buttery Shortbread type biscuit. They are fun to make and taste great. Be warned, they are highly addictive! Wagon Wheels are a traditional Australian and British sweet treat and

Author: Steve | Steve's Kitchen 
Prep Time 20 Minutes
Cook Time 20 Minutes
Oven Temperature 180C, 350F

Ingredients

2.5 cups of All Purpose / Plain Flour
1/2 a cup of Sugar
1 cup of Butter
1/2 a cup of Raspberry Jam
A Packet of Marshmallows
9oz, 300g of Chocolate

Instructions

Use a 9inch / 23cm square baking tin

1. Start off by placing the flour, sugar and butter in a bowl.

Using your fingertips rub together to form fine breadcrumbs.

2. Then continue to press together so you form smooth soft dough.

3. Line the baking tin with baking paper allowing the paper to stand high of the sides so you can remove the slice easily when ready to serve.

4. Pre-heat the oven 180C / 350F.

5. Place the dough into the tin and gently press so it completely covers the base.

6. I used a small palette knife to get a nice smooth top to my shortbread dough.

7. Place in the oven and bake for 20 minutes or until golden brown.

8. Remove from the oven and allow to cool a little.

9. Pour on the jam and spread evenly over the shortbread.

10. Use scissors to cut the marshmallows in half and place them on to the jam. Cover the surface completely.

11. Place back into oven for about 5 mins to allow the marshmallows to puff up.

12. Remove from the oven and use the back of a spoon or a palette knife to press down on the marshmallows to flatten them a little.

13. Pour the chocolate melts into a small bowl and heat over a saucepan with a little water to allow the chocolate to melt.

14. Once melted pour over the marshmallows and completely cover the whole slice. Tap the baking tin gently on the work surface to allow the chocolate to become nice and level.

15. Place in the fridge to set.

16. Once set remove from the baking tray by lifting the baking paper out of the tin.

17. Use a sharp knife to slice into bars.

Your Wagon Wheel slice is now ready to Eat. Yum Yum!!

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/wagon-wheel-slice?omhide=true

I can't remember if I used this recipe or not - maybe but I am not sure.

Bananas Foster Breakfast Bread with Vanilla Cream Spread

This better-for-you banana bread has far less added sugars than your typical quick bread thanks to the use of flavorful creamer. It's mildly sweet for sensitive morning taste buds and the slices hold up well in the toaster.

Author: Alisa Fleming | godairyfree.com
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 45 mins
Total time: 55 mins
Makes 1 8x4-inch loaf 
Makes 8 servings

Ingredients

2 cups spelt flour (can sub whole wheat flour)
⅝ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon baking powder (reduce to ⅛ teaspoon for higher altitude)
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon (optional)
1 cup mashed very ripe banana
2 tablespoons dairy-free buttery spread (optional, see below)
1 teaspoon apple cider vinegar
1 cup caramel dairy-free creamer (I used Silk Caramel Almond Creamer)

Optional Vanilla Cream Spread

¼ cup salted cashew butter
2 to 4 tablespoons vanilla dairy-free creamer (I used Silk Vanilla Almond Creamer)

Instructions

Preheat your oven to 350ºF. Grease an 8x4-inch loaf pan and flour the bottom.

1. Whisk together the flour, salt, baking soda, baking powder, and cinnamon in a medium bowl.

2. Place the banana, buttery spread (if using), and vinegar in a mixing bowl and blend with a hand mixer until relatively smooth.

3. Add the creamer and flour mixture to your mixing bowl, and stir until combined. Do not over mix; a few small lumps are okay.

4. Scrape the batter into your prepared loaf pan, and even it out.

5. Bake for 45 to 55 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in the center of the loaf comes out clean.

6. Let cool in the pan for about 10 minutes, and then remove to a wire rack to cool completely.

For the vanilla cream spread:

1. Place the cashew butter in a small bowl.

2. Whisk in the creamer until your desired taste and consistency is reached.

NOTE: I typically use the full 4 tablespoons (1/4 cup) for a very spreadable topping that is pleasantly sweet.

Notes: Buttery Spread: I add this to help round out the flavor, but it isn't necessary for the texture. If you prefer a sweeter, oil-free bread, you can omit it.

http://www.godairyfree.org/recipes/bananas-foster-breakfast-bread

Rosemary Onion Knots

Makes two dozen but can easily be halved if you only want to make a dozen.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon yeast 
1 cup warm water
2 tablespoons honey

NOTE: Allow the yeast to proof for 10 minutes. If you are using instant quick rise yeast just add the dry yeast in with the flour and add the water and honey with the milk and oil.

5 1/2 - 6 cups flour, approximately
3/4 cups of instant mashed potato flakes
1 tablespoon dried onion flakes
2 teaspoons salt
1 1/2 teaspoons dried rosemary
1 1/2 cups warm milk
1/4 cup olive oil
1 beaten egg, to brush over the buns before baking
poppy seeds or sesame seeds if desired to sprinkle on top

Directions

1. Combine 4 cups of the flour with the potato flakes, salt, onion, rosemary.

2. Add the yeast mixture with the milk and oil.

3. Knead together for 8 minutes adding more flour as needed to make soft dough.

4. Let rise until double in bulk. About 40 minutes if using instant yeast and 90 minutes if using traditional yeast.

5. Divide the dough into 24 balls.

6. Roll each ball into an 8" rope and tie into a knot.

7. Brush with the beaten egg and desired poppy or sesame seed.

7. Let rise again until double. 20 minutes for quick rise, 45 for traditional yeast.

8. Bake at 375 for 15-20 minutes or until golden brown. My oven was 15 minutes.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/rosemary-onion-knots.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Avocado Bread

Makes 1 Loaf

Ingredients

1/4 Cup Warm Water (About 100˚F)
1 Teaspoon Light Agave Nectar
1 Packet (2 1/4 Teaspoons) Red Star Active Dry Yeast
2 Large, Ripe Avocados (About 9 Ounces Total)
1 Teaspoon Apple Cider Vinegar
1/4 Cup Aquafaba
2 Tablespoons Avocado Oil
1 Teaspoon Salt
3 - 3 1/2 Cups White Whole Wheat Flour

Directions

1. Combine the water and agave in a small bowl before sprinkling the yeast on top. Allow it to sit until the yeast is reactivated and bubbly; about 5 - 10 minutes.

2. Transfer the yeast picture to the bowl of your stand mixer and add in the flesh of the avocados and apple cider vinegar. Using the paddle attachment, begin to mix on medium-low speed, mashing the avocado until completely smooth. Once homogeneous, introduce the aquafaba, avocado oil, and salt, mixing to incorporate.

3. Add 3 cups of the flour and begin to mix slowly.

NOTE: Swap out the paddle attachment for the dough hook before adding in the remainder of the flour, if needed, to bring the dough together.

4. Let the machine continue knead the dough for about 10 - 15 minutes on low speed, until the dough forms a smooth, elastic ball. It should be a rather soft dough, so don't be tempted to add more flour.

5. Place the dough in a lightly greased bowl, cover with plastic wrap, and leave at room temperature for about 1 hour or until doubled in volume.

6. When the dough has risen, preheat your oven to 350˚F.

7. Transfer the dough into a greased 8 ½ x 4 ½-inch baking pan and gently smooth out the top with lightly moistened hands.

8. Let rest once more at room temperature for another 30 minutes.

9. Bake 40 - 50 minutes, until golden brown all over and irresistibly aromatic.

10. Let the finished loaf rest in the pan for 15 minutes before removing it to cool completely on a wire rack.

11. Slice, savor and enjoy!

https://bittersweetblog.com/2017/04/17/all-about-that-hass/f

Pistachio Cake

Makes a moist and delicious cake.

Ingredients

18-1/2oz white cake mix
1 3-1/2oz pistachio instant pudding mix - dry
4 eggs
½ cup crisco or Wesson oil
½ cup orange juice
½ cup water
1 tsp almond extract
¾ cup chocolate syrup

Directions

1. Combine all ingredients except chocolate syrup.

2. Beat 5 minutes at medium speed of electric mixer.

3. Pour 2/3 of batter into a greased and floured bundt cake pan.

4. Add chocolate syrup to remaining batter and mix.

5. Pour over batter in pan.

6. Bake at 350° for 50-55 minutes.

Note: You can omit the chocolate syrup and just pour the plain remaining batter over batter in pan.

http://seventeentwenty.blogspot.com/2017/04/pistachio-cake.html

Slow Cooker Split Pea Soup

serves 6 to 8

The Ingredients

1 leftover ham hock, with a bit of ham attached
OR 8 ounces turkey bacon, divided (see note below about using pork bacon)
1 (16-ounce) package of dried split peas
1 cup diced yellow onion
1 potato, peeled and diced
1 cup diced carrot4 cups vegetable broth
1 cup water
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper

The Directions.

1. dump the peas, diced vegetables, broth, and water into the crockpot

2. add the salt and pepper

3. if you are using a ham hock, add that now.

4. If using bacon, add it (diced, raw) saving 4-6 pieces for later use

5. cover and cook on low 8-10 hours or high for 4-6. I cooked ours for 6 hours on high.

6. if you went with the ham hock, scrape off any remaining meat and discard the bone.

7. if you went with the turkey bacon, carefully remove the strips and pan fry them to crisp them up with the saved bacon and crumble on top.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2008/03/crockpot-split-pea-soup-recipe.html

Sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope it's not the flu Bonnie hopefully just a 24 hour bug .
> I've been busy in the garden this easter . Well I should say husband has been the gardener and I've been the carpenter .there was some wood in the shed so I made 2 raised beds for husband to grow some vegetables in , they are not perfect and one is quite big but they will do the job and I painted them mellow yellow. Think I have a liking for yellow this week . Mishka likes the big one as she can lay underneath it . Husband planted potatoes and lettuce so far and I stole the smaller one to put plants in


Yellow sounds just right for your raised beds. A very cheery colour for the garden. It's too soon for us to plant anything. It was such a lovely day that I decided to rake the leaves in my back garden. Also patched some of the bare spots in the grass. We're expecting rain tomorrow so thought I'd best get the grass seed down today.

I'm only up to page 61, back later.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne around 5 pm. No blood clot thank goodness. They've increased her med to make her eliminate water (ie...pee) and are going to watch it a couple of days. Doctor told her she would call and check on her tomorrow. If after a few days this doesn't change she will go see her cardiologist and go from there. thanks for all your prayers.


Great news, but I know she has a long recovery in sight. Still praying for her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for update.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just in case anyone misses this, Jynx just posted on last week's KTP.
> 
> No way I can catch up Just wanted to check in and let you all know I am still alive.... Home from the hospital but a long ways to go before I can do much of anything. I think I may be in would vac a couple of months... YUCK... and then a binder on top of that and I HATE it.... but trying to grit teeth and behave. Naturally, because I am pretty much housebound,,,, I am having a couple computer issues but seem to be OK on this site. Will be grateful for the summaries so I can get back on track. Thanks for all your prayers, healing vibes and good thoughts. Most appreciated and very much needed.


I sure hope that you heal quickly Jynx, also hope that your computer gets itself back on the ball and doesn't give you anymore problems. Definitely keeping you in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna does this look familiar? Should have 2 years wear in this for her.
> 
> Gee it's big- I can't even see the whole photo on my laptop screen!


Oh, that's so cute! Look at her curls too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My furbabies big and small all alert if someone comes to the door...in fact if someone is walking down the road and they see them it is massive bark alert. I guess I have a loving security system for sure.


LOL! Yes they are! Ryssa barks but as soon as they come through the door she'd help them steal the family silver as long as they held and petted her the whole time, Gizmo would bark ferociously and hide, Mocha would maybe get out of bed to see who it was then offer to help. :sm19: :sm16: 
I definitely need to get another big dog one day soon, but I really want to wait a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Depends what day, what time etc. LOL. DD wants me to be in labour ward also. Other GM has this week off work so it would make things easier if she goes into labour before Sunday LOL. :sm16:


Lovely that she wants you to be there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was wondering about that. I've read having an acid body pH promotes cancer & the ACV would add acid


I know it sounds a bit odd, but apparently it eases the acid, rather than making it worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wish I had some. Something I had for supper is certainly disagreeing with me.


Oh dear- hoping it passes quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I can't imagine :sm06:


Me either. I hope no one took offence


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Talked with my SIL today. We normally just text but she called after I texted her. DB is up and down in his mood swings and they are still afraid to leave him alone. It's been 3 weeks now that he's been in the hospital. I'm worried about SIL too and asked her if she is doing anything for herself and that it was important for her to still try and get out for lunch with friends, take a bubble bath, and it was ok to laugh and have fun and that doing this would help my DB also as she needs to remain healthy mentally and physically. I just can't imagine what it is like to live with DB when he has been so depressed most all his adult life. He is so lucky to have her as her only concern is him. I am still afraid of calling him and accidentally saying something that sets him off after experiencing this in the past, so I am sending cards. Will call when DH or DS is home with me and they can do the man thing on the phone, which he responds well to, whatever that is. Apparently he isn't allowed to have cards but SIL takes them in and shows them to him and he enjoys them so, then she takes them home. She even tried to give him lottery cards, but wasn't allowed to. Nothing extra in the room, not even strings in the pajamas. The doctors still haven't talked to her so I told her it might be that they don't have any answers. I do, however, wish they would talk with her. The social worker has talked with her and that is good. I'm praying for a miracle.


Your poor SIL has a lot to deal with for sure, none of this can be easy on any of you though. 
I understand the nothing extra, so that he can't harm himself. It's good that the social worker is talking with your SIL but I agree, if the docs could tell her anything, even that they don't have answers, would be good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Got my first online yarn order, such a nice thing to open! I've been trying to only use stash yarn, but I'm making a shawl for my oldest daughter for her wedding, so wanted something special.
> Have to keep reminding myself I need to finish the baby blanket before I start it, but I can't stop petting it, LOL!


Ooh! Yarn packages are soooo much fun. That will be so pretty, love the pattern you have planned.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick visit to say thank you for the nice comments on my crochet projects. One more to post. Have to say that both my DDs likes them. Now for my DS but it may wait as I'm tired of doing that blanket.
> 
> ...


Very nice! LOL! My dogs like to get in the picture too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> This is the first place I've lived that I have allergies, too. I didn't used to react to poison ivy, but I haven't been around it for a really long time now so don't know if that has changed. Great that you're feeling more energetic.


I had never even seen poison ivy until we lived in Texas and then I didn't know what it was until the last house we lived in. lolol 
It's amazing how allergies manifest themselves as we go through life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me either. I hope no one took offence


I thought it was funny


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Didn't do anything today...because I didnt finish doing anything yesterday! All kidding aside did minimal, did makec3x5 card of all meds to take to gastro doc tomorrow, Iresha on Fri and gyn r.n. On Monday. Other people have hair and nail apps...I lust go to docs!


I know the feeling, our weeks are planned around my therapy appointments, doc appointments, no time to get much else done, especially since everything has to be squeezed in before hubby goes to work, cause I still can't drive yet.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> I'm usually careful about leaving chocolate around for that reason. Fortunately, the nuts had very little chocolate on them.


I remember learning about dogs not eating chocolate as a child from my grandma, as she used to buy these carob treats for her little toy poodle. She let us try them once, they do taste a lot like chocolate.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> Have you already picked the pattern for the shawl? The yarn looks so soft.


It is very soft, 30/70 lamb's wool/acrylic mix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope all is over, I need to do a sit in at the Ministry- they don't seem to have received my renewal application for the allowance that I survive on.


Oh my, I sure hope that you can get that straightened out right quick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I've caught the flu bug the GKs & DIL had, I've been making mad dashes all morning & achey & headachy too. I sure hope it's soon done. I had plans to get some sewing & transplanting done today but have pretty much held down the couch.
> I have the GKs tomorrow too.
> 
> Another grey windy day here, still cool, right about freezing so still lots of snow around


Oh joy!!! Don't you love when they share things you'd really rather they kept to themselves? I sure hope you get past it quick and don't pass it back around the grands and DH.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> These was a discussion a couple of days ago about hand dryers so I though you might appreciate this I came across in Facebook ð


LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Baby blanket finally done!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne around 5 pm. No blood clot thank goodness. They've increased her med to make her eliminate water (ie...pee) and are going to watch it a couple of days. Doctor told her she would call and check on her tomorrow. If after a few days this doesn't change she will go see her cardiologist and go from there. thanks for all your prayers.


Great that it's not a clot, now hopefully it's not her heart.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Baby blanket finally done!


Looks great


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I had never even seen poison ivy until we lived in Texas and then I didn't know what it was until the last house we lived in. lolol
> It's amazing how allergies manifest themselves as we go through life.


Both my known allergic reactions are to plants I'd never seen before coming here. They seem to get worse every year. It's funny, as earlier I was watching some show and the narrator was talking about "beautiful plant life," while they had a big patch of poison ivy on the screen. That gave me a chuckle.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great


Thank you.
Just don't look too close, lol.
Hoping washing it will help hide all the spots where it snagged on the dang Velcro on my sling....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, nice baby blanket.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful blanket, Nikki! Well done!

Keeping Marianne in my thoughts. Hope she is better soon.

Julie, hope the tummy and paperwork get sorted soon. 

I'm going to work on my granny square for a bit. I need to undo and redo the first one (it's ruffling). I'll finish the second one before I do that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Baby blanket finally done!


It looks great!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Both my known allergic reactions are to plants I'd never seen before coming here. They seem to get worse every year. It's funny, as earlier I was watching some show and the narrator was talking about "beautiful plant life," while they had a big patch of poison ivy on the screen. That gave me a chuckle.


LOL! Well, I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed, have to go to Cheyenne in the morning so see you all in the afternoon sometime. 
Sweet dreams, hugs, and prayers.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Baby blanket finally done!


Very pretty baby blanket!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I'm off to bed also! I hope everyone has a good day/night!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne around 5 pm. No blood clot thank goodness. They've increased her med to make her eliminate water (ie...pee) and are going to watch it a couple of days. Doctor told her she would call and check on her tomorrow. If after a few days this doesn't change she will go see her cardiologist and go from there. thanks for all your prayers.


That is good news .I think she should see her cardiologist as some of her symptoms are like what my husband gets and has to look out for , the swelling of the feet , retaining fluids .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your DH is feeling well enough to putter in the garden. I'm not much of a carpenter, I'd like to be but not happening


I'm not much of carpenter either but I think they turned out well , the big one is high up so no bending and with the help of my son we put it at the side near the patio so husband can sit right there next to it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Didn't do anything today...because I didnt finish doing anything yesterday! All kidding aside did minimal, did makec3x5 card of all meds to take to gastro doc tomorrow, Iresha on Fri and gyn r.n. On Monday. Other people have hair and nail apps...I lust go to docs!


Know exactly how you feel . Only time I leave the little area of where I live lately is to go to hospital or doctors . Hope you get some answers and feel better soon Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Baby blanket finally done!


Blanket looks great nikki


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good evening everyone. I'm slowly going nuts over my jumper, thought it was going great, then had to go frogging 3 times until finally have the answer, seems I was doing the right hand cable cross, 3 stitches, wrong. Putting it away for the night, and will have at it with fresh start tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jackie ( jacklou) I see its your birthday today hope you have a lovely day ,????????????????
how is the new baby doing ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks lovely, hopefully it will still fit in a month or so when we get colder weather. Goodness, 31c for you. I just looked up out forecast and we not getting that. A couple of days of 25c which will be nice. Very mild so far (mostly) for Autumn.


Should be fine- chest shouldn't grow a lot and plenty of length. Suspect it will do her next year as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well this should be an interesting couple of months. Theresa May our PM has just announced a general election , the tory party think they have a good chance of winning .
> I personally would get rid of all of them and start from scratch again with a way smaller salary and definitely no expenses. See how many then want to be politicians


I don't have an issue with them getting a high pay it is the huge pension they get from the public pocket while making it harder and harder for the ordinary person to get anything from the public pocket when they retire. Here your employer must pay 12% (I think) of your pay into a superannuation account for you. Politicians (and indeed the CEOs of big companies who are on even stupider incomes) would get plenty added to a super account in the years they are in politics and this is all I think they should get. Not a pension from the time they leave politics but once they reach the same age as every one else can access it.
But whether we like the way they do it or not running a country (whether in power or opposition) is an important role and they should be matching the ridiculous incomes that those running companies are getting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin doesn't always have a sleep during the day now, but I've put her in her cot 10 minutes ago...I'm hopeful! I love the minitor thing they have which means I can see her as well as hear her without going into her room.


The floor looks as tidy as mine when Elizabeth is here! And no good tidying until they go is there?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Me, too! I would have thought that they would have admitted her to the hospital until the clot was dissolved.


Not these days- people are rarely admitted with clots now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think we need that the world over. The politicians all think there should be cut to programs & wages but still think they should get all the perks of their positions.
> If you have a new election can there be another referendum on the EU? Or will that stand? What we've heard on the news seems it's not popular but people didn't bother to get out to vote until it was too late


Wonder if more people will go and vote this time. Two elections last year seem as if they could have quite different outcomes if every one had voted. I'm beginning to think that maybe compulsory voting is a good thing. Always been ambivalent until last year. But so many people won't bother if they don't have to. I didn't bother when in England becuase I didn't have to. But only missed one here- had just moved states and missed a state election as I was also sick and so changing addresses hadn't yet occurred. Especially as we have to wait 28 days before you move so it gets forgotten when changing everything at the time of moving. Didn't get fined but did have to explain why we hadn't voted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't making different flavors of hot cross buns kind of like binding a Bible in plaid? lol


I don't view the flavoured ones as Hot Cross Buns :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It took a long time, but I've eaten some Goat's Cheese now, and the tummy cramps have eased. Thanks, Bonnie!


Good to hear- hope it continues to improve


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Got my first online yarn order, such a nice thing to open! I've been trying to only use stash yarn, but I'm making a shawl for my oldest daughter for her wedding, so wanted something special.
> Have to keep reminding myself I need to finish the baby blanket before I start it, but I can't stop petting it, LOL!


Definitely needs something new- looks nice. Guess it is soft if you want to keep petting it.
You can do what Elizabeth does- carry it around cuddling it. No knowing what it will be, a soft toy, clothes, even a finger bun yesterday. Having found it in the bottom of the pusher she wasn't putting it down till she got to eat it. Hasn't yet worked out that the best bit is the top with the icing on it so Grandma needs to make a sacrifice and eat the top half.

ETA. Seen the pattern- it is stunning so should be wonderful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And still working, from time to time. You're doing well!


77 and still going strong! I count myself very fortunate to be blessed with good health - long may it last. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Talked with my SIL today. We normally just text but she called after I texted her. DB is up and down in his mood swings and they are still afraid to leave him alone. It's been 3 weeks now that he's been in the hospital. I'm worried about SIL too and asked her if she is doing anything for herself and that it was important for her to still try and get out for lunch with friends, take a bubble bath, and it was ok to laugh and have fun and that doing this would help my DB also as she needs to remain healthy mentally and physically. I just can't imagine what it is like to live with DB when he has been so depressed most all his adult life. He is so lucky to have her as her only concern is him. I am still afraid of calling him and accidentally saying something that sets him off after experiencing this in the past, so I am sending cards. Will call when DH or DS is home with me and they can do the man thing on the phone, which he responds well to, whatever that is. Apparently he isn't allowed to have cards but SIL takes them in and shows them to him and he enjoys them so, then she takes them home. She even tried to give him lottery cards, but wasn't allowed to. Nothing extra in the room, not even strings in the pajamas. The doctors still haven't talked to her so I told her it might be that they don't have any answers. I do, however, wish they would talk with her. The social worker has talked with her and that is good. I'm praying for a miracle.


If your DB has not given permission for them to talk to her they can't


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> These was a discussion a couple of days ago about hand dryers so I though you might appreciate this I came across in Facebook ð


 :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not much of carpenter either but I think they turned out well , the big one is high up so no bending and with the help of my son we put it at the side near the patio so husband can sit right there next to it


I think building raised beds so your DH can do some gardening is a wonderful idea. Will give him something to keep him occupied and interested during the summer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Take a trip to London, claim expenses and spend it on yarn while you're here. Makes perfect sense! :sm23: :sm23:


We have had politicians getting into strife here for claiming trips that shouldn't have been.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Baby blanket finally done!


Lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> The floor looks as tidy as mine when Elizabeth is here! And no good tidying until they go is there?


That was her own bedroom! But you're right, I don't clear up until they go home either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That was her own bedroom! But you're right, I don't clear up until they go home either.


I tried a couple of times when Brett was due- but it just reminded her that they were there so back of the shelf they came-and sometimes she found something else while removing the first one!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jackie- enjoy your day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder if more people will go and vote this time. Two elections last year seem as if they could have quite different outcomes if every one had voted. I'm beginning to think that maybe compulsory voting is a good thing. Always been ambivalent until last year. But so many people won't bother if they don't have to. I didn't bother when in England becuase I didn't have to. But only missed one here- had just moved states and missed a state election as I was also sick and so changing addresses hadn't yet occurred. Especially as we have to wait 28 days before you move so it gets forgotten when changing everything at the time of moving. Didn't get fined but did have to explain why we hadn't voted.


I'm inclined to agree with you about compulsary voting. I've only once missed voting when I wasn't feeling well and it was a local election, not a general - DH said he wouldn't go either so I reckoned that evened it up as we tend to cancel each other out by never agreeing on who we are voting for! After what the Suffragettes went through to get women the vote I feel we have no excuse not to use it. On the other hand (to completely undermine my own argument!) when I was at college I had a job checking the electoral role which, in those days, involved knocking on doors and checking who in the house was eligible to vote. Let's just say there were an awful lot of people who didn't come across as being fit to walk down the street alone let alone vote! Nowadays checking the register is done electronically.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many happy returns Jackie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Wonder if more people will go and vote this time. Two elections last year seem as if they could have quite different outcomes if every one had voted. I'm beginning to think that maybe compulsory voting is a good thing. Always been ambivalent until last year. But so many people won't bother if they don't have to. I didn't bother when in England becuase I didn't have to. But only missed one here- had just moved states and missed a state election as I was also sick and so changing addresses hadn't yet occurred. Especially as we have to wait 28 days before you move so it gets forgotten when changing everything at the time of moving. Didn't get fined but did have to explain why we hadn't voted.[/quote
> 
> We seem to get voting cards through our door every other week lately . A new mayor not so long ago and in the last 10 says a small election for a councillor and an election for mayor of tees valley which I didnt understand now we have to go again for the big one in a about 6 weeks and the labour mp for our area has said he won't stand again because he doesn't agree with the labour leader so that means more voting for a new mp


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Baby blanket finally done!


That is pretty.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Jacklou! I hope you have a great day with many blessings and lots of love and happiness.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> I hope all went well for Bella on Thursday and hopefully she is home by now. That poor little girl has been through so much. Healing thoughts being sent to that family all the time.


Actually they go to the hospital tonight and surgery is tomorrow. Yesterday Cole turned 11. He is the only boy in the family. He is the most recent child to be diagnosed with an auto immune disease.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> Fantastic work Matthew. You get better with each picture. Is this one of Dianna's pictures?


It is one of Dianna's pictures that Matthew zoomed in on. He wanted to capture the mom and baby in the picture.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> We have had politicians getting into strife here for claiming trips that shouldn't have been.


And here too. We had a big scandal here a few years ago about politicians' expenses. Some of the things they had claimed for were unbelievable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, how exciting to await new grandbaby. Thank you.
> Margaret, wonderful sweater. Oh dear, hope nap time not over. Really, grandmas should have a recharge button built in! Haha.


Yes I agree. A recharge button would be very handy. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, prayers for Brendon and family.


From me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> These was a discussion a couple of days ago about hand dryers so I though you might appreciate this I came across in Facebook ð


Very funny!! LOL. :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, JackLou!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> And here too. We had a big scandal here a few years ago about politicians' expenses. Some of the things they had claimed for were unbelievable.


Remember the expensive wallpaper and the dove house ,the way they get round paying for the big houses got me so mad . I say the government should buy a block of basic apartments and they can stay in them if they need to stay in London for business , wonder how many would be keen to to stay then


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Actually they go to the hospital tonight and surgery is tomorrow. Yesterday Cole turned 11. He is the only boy in the family. He is the most recent child to be diagnosed with an auto immune disease.


I saw the pictures of Bella on fb with her long flowing hair and no hospital equipment in sight such beautiful pictures 
Hope Cole had a lovely day


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne around 5 pm. No blood clot thank goodness. They've increased her med to make her eliminate water (ie...pee) and are going to watch it a couple of days. Doctor told her she would call and check on her tomorrow. If after a few days this doesn't change she will go see her cardiologist and go from there. thanks for all your prayers.


Well that sounds like a good plan. Glad it wasnt a clot.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've done nothing all day but lay around & drink ginger ale, I feel better now, hopefully gone soon


Glad you are starting to feel better..


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, thank you. What are you knitting?


Joy, I am working on a hat from Sorlenna's hat pattern...love it! But the yarn and I were having challenges! I ripped and re-did the ribbing three times with various sized needles before I got it right. I think I am on my way now. I didn't think I needed to swatch for a hat...wrong!

:sm02:

How are you feeling today?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not that I know of Bonnie. I just hope they figure out what is going on. This has all started up since she had the stents put in earlier this year.


Mmm, it does sound like maybe she should see the cardiologist again. :sm19:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

machriste said:


> Prayers for Bonnie's relative. Especially sad with one so young and a parent of little ones.
> 
> Joy, hope you get a diagnosis and some help. Those are two very difficult conditions. There seems to be so much progress in medicine, but never enough.
> 
> ...


Sorry you had car troubles! Your job with the girls sounds so fun. I'm sure you are so loved! And how wonderful that you keep them snack supplied!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick visit to say thank you for the nice comments on my crochet projects. One more to post. Have to say that both my DDs likes them. Now for my DS but it may wait as I'm tired of doing that blanket.
> 
> ...


Another lovely star, Kathy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Got my first online yarn order, such a nice thing to open! I've been trying to only use stash yarn, but I'm making a shawl for my oldest daughter for her wedding, so wanted something special.
> Have to keep reminding myself I need to finish the baby blanket before I start it, but I can't stop petting it, LOL!


It looks lovely Nikki. Your pattern is lovely, too! I got yarn for a wedding shawl for my daughter, too, but I have not been brave enough to dive in. But 
I best get on it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tummy cramps- but it seems to have eased. It was the other end of the condition that was really hampering, that is why I didn't dare take the bus to the doctor last week. I have much greater empathy for Joy (Sassafras) and others now. Thanks Daralene!


I am glad you are feeling better, Julie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Talked with my SIL today. We normally just text but she called after I texted her. DB is up and down in his mood swings and they are still afraid to leave him alone. It's been 3 weeks now that he's been in the hospital. I'm worried about SIL too and asked her if she is doing anything for herself and that it was important for her to still try and get out for lunch with friends, take a bubble bath, and it was ok to laugh and have fun and that doing this would help my DB also as she needs to remain healthy mentally and physically. I just can't imagine what it is like to live with DB when he has been so depressed most all his adult life. He is so lucky to have her as her only concern is him. I am still afraid of calling him and accidentally saying something that sets him off after experiencing this in the past, so I am sending cards. Will call when DH or DS is home with me and they can do the man thing on the phone, which he responds well to, whatever that is. Apparently he isn't allowed to have cards but SIL takes them in and shows them to him and he enjoys them so, then she takes them home. She even tried to give him lottery cards, but wasn't allowed to. Nothing extra in the room, not even strings in the pajamas. The doctors still haven't talked to her so I told her it might be that they don't have any answers. I do, however, wish they would talk with her. The social worker has talked with her and that is good. I'm praying for a miracle.


Daralene, I will be praying for your dear brother and his wife.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I've caught the flu bug the GKs & DIL had, I've been making mad dashes all morning & achey & headachy too. I sure hope it's soon done. I had plans to get some sewing & transplanting done today but have pretty much held down the couch.
> I have the GKs tomorrow too.
> 
> Another grey windy day here, still cool, right about freezing so still lots of snow around


I do hope you are feeling better today, Bonnie!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Remember the expensive wallpaper and the dove house ,the way they get round paying for the big houses got me so mad . I say the government should buy a block of basic apartments and they can stay in them if they need to stay in London for business , wonder how many would be keen to to stay then


I agree about the apartments. After all, if they need to stay in London overnight they only need a bed for the night.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Here I am playing catch up as usual. I can't believe you're on page 61 and it's only Tuesday.
> I hope you all had a wonderful Easter weekend and I'm sorry I wasn't on at the right time to wish you all a happy time. I had a busy weekend with DD#1 staying a couple of days then DD#2, DSIL and DS coming for lunch on Sunday. All the grand kids are away so the parents were enjoying some free time. Seemed very strange having a family meal but no kids! Now I'm at DD#2s house on dog/chicken sitting duties for a few days so I have a bit of time to catch up here.
> Thanks for getting us started on a new week Sam and summary ladies. I'm off now to read all the recipes and see what everyone has been up to.


It sounds like you had a fun weekend, Angelam! I love it...chicken sitting! Enjoy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> These was a discussion a couple of days ago about hand dryers so I though you might appreciate this I came across in Facebook ð


That's a hoot Bonnie! Ok, Kate and Sonja...don't get any ideas!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I hope it's not the flu Bonnie hopefully just a 24 hour bug .
> I've been busy in the garden this easter . Well I should say husband has been the gardener and I've been the carpenter .there was some wood in the shed so I made 2 raised beds for husband to grow some vegetables in , they are not perfect and one is quite big but they will do the job and I painted them mellow yellow. Think I have a liking for yellow this week . Mishka likes the big one as she can lay underneath it . Husband planted potatoes and lettuce so far and I stole the smaller one to put plants in


You go Sonja! Next you will have your own DIY show on tv!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

angelam said:


> Take a trip to London, claim expenses and spend it on yarn while you're here. Makes perfect sense! :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne around 5 pm. No blood clot thank goodness. They've increased her med to make her eliminate water (ie...pee) and are going to watch it a couple of days. Doctor told her she would call and check on her tomorrow. If after a few days this doesn't change she will go see her cardiologist and go from there. thanks for all your prayers.


Thank you for the update Gwen.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Baby blanket finally done!


It is beautiful, and so great that you were able to do it under a handicap.
Julie and all with sicknesses, best wishes and prayers for complete recovery.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that you heal quickly Jynx, also hope that your computer gets itself back on the ball and doesn't give you anymore problems. Definitely keeping you in thoughts and prayers.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie ( jacklou) I see its your birthday today hope you have a lovely day ,????????????????
> how is the new baby doing ?


Happy Birthday from me, too, Jackie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Actually they go to the hospital tonight and surgery is tomorrow. Yesterday Cole turned 11. He is the only boy in the family. He is the most recent child to be diagnosed with an auto immune disease.


Prayers for all of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I sure hope that you can get that straightened out right quick.


They had to hunt out the forms, just as well I went in!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Baby blanket finally done!


An excellent result!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They had to hunt out the forms, just as well I went in!!!!!


Good grief! I hope it is all sorted now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you.
> Just don't look too close, lol.
> Hoping washing it will help hide all the spots where it snagged on the dang Velcro on my sling....


Velcro and yarn are a major problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful blanket, Nikki! Well done!
> 
> Keeping Marianne in my thoughts. Hope she is better soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sorlenna- it should have been done by now, but I've yet to check.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> They had to hunt out the forms, just as well I went in!!!!!


Oh so happy you got things resolved Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good evening everyone. I'm slowly going nuts over my jumper, thought it was going great, then had to go frogging 3 times until finally have the answer, seems I was doing the right hand cable cross, 3 stitches, wrong. Putting it away for the night, and will have at it with fresh start tomorrow.


That is a pity. Hope it does go better tomorrow.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't often look at the main forum but was looking at pictures this morning. I was pretty surprised at the harsh comments about a lovely skirt...not for my body but I could see the possibilities. What ever happened to saying nothing if you don't have any good to say?? It has made me appreciate all of you more than ever! ♡ Thanks! !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to hear- hope it continues to improve


Come through today okay, thanks Margaret.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> 77 and still going strong! I count myself very fortunate to be blessed with good health - long may it last. :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many happy returns Jackie!


From me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am glad you are feeling better, Julie!


Thank you, April!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It is beautiful, and so great that you were able to do it under a handicap.
> Julie and all with sicknesses, best wishes and prayers for complete recovery.


Thanks Joyce!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief! I hope it is all sorted now.


I need to check on the website- not sure when they update it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Oh so happy you got things resolved Julie!


 :sm24: I was glad I had done it, although I had to pay $9 for the taxi, $200 a fortnight out of pocket would have been a disaster.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I was glad I had done it, although I had to pay $9 for the taxi, $200 a fortnight out of pocket would have been a disaster.


Oh that would have been bad. It is good you went there in person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Oh that would have been bad. It is good you went there in person.


And I've just looked, they have up-dated it to my full entitlement. :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I've just looked, they have up-dated it to my full entitlement. :sm24:


Yay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Yay!


 :sm24: Back to bed, now! it is late!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, bless your heart for switching hat. I am so bad, I never swatch. So I have had a lot of different sizes to give to my dear doctor Iresha for her charity.
Jackie, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day.
Dagnapit, now I have shingles again! What is with this darn body?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Back to bed, now! it is late!


Sweet dreams!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if more people will go and vote this time. Two elections last year seem as if they could have quite different outcomes if every one had voted. I'm beginning to think that maybe compulsory voting is a good thing. Always been ambivalent until last year. But so many people won't bother if they don't have to. I didn't bother when in England becuase I didn't have to. But only missed one here- had just moved states and missed a state election as I was also sick and so changing addresses hadn't yet occurred. Especially as we have to wait 28 days before you move so it gets forgotten when changing everything at the time of moving. Didn't get fined but did have to explain why we hadn't voted.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, bless your heart for switching hat. I am so bad, I never swatch. So I have had a lot of different sizes to give to my dear doctor Iresha for her charity.
> Jackie, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day.
> Dagnapit, now I have shingles again! What is with this darn body?


I am so sorry to hear of this, Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sweet dreams!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Actually they go to the hospital tonight and surgery is tomorrow. Yesterday Cole turned 11. He is the only boy in the family. He is the most recent child to be diagnosed with an auto immune disease.


Praying that this visit will be uneventful.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, bless your heart for switching hat. I am so bad, I never swatch. So I have had a lot of different sizes to give to my dear doctor Iresha for her charity.
> Jackie, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day.
> Dagnapit, now I have shingles again! What is with this darn body?


Oh Joy! I am sorry about the shingles. How do you treat that? My DH recently had the vaccine. I need to get it as well. Hugs for you, Friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. So glad you got money issue sorted out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, bless your heart for switching hat. I am so bad, I never swatch. So I have had a lot of different sizes to give to my dear doctor Iresha for her charity.
> Jackie, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day.
> Dagnapit, now I have shingles again! What is with this darn body?


Oh no; I hear those are horrible. Hope Dr. can get some answers for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Remember the expensive wallpaper and the dove house ,the way they get round paying for the big houses got me so mad . I say the government should buy a block of basic apartments and they can stay in them if they need to stay in London for business , wonder how many would be keen to to stay then


Maybe two- might have a lot of by-elections if both parties are in the same apartment block!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They had to hunt out the forms, just as well I went in!!!!!


At least that was worked out.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Maybe two- might have a lot of by-elections if both parties are in the same apartment block!


 :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, bless your heart for switching hat. I am so bad, I never swatch. So I have had a lot of different sizes to give to my dear doctor Iresha for her charity.
> Jackie, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day.
> Dagnapit, now I have shingles again! What is with this darn body?


It's not a happy body right now that is for sure. Something has upset it. Hope the shingles aren't too nasty.

I rarely swatch either- and almost every time I try it doesn't work anyway! I try to start with a smaller piece if I can so I can how it works. If it doesn't haven't lost too much and if it does well think of all the time I saved. Overall I have saved a lot of time by not swatching.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, bless your heart for switching hat. I am so bad, I never swatch. So I have had a lot of different sizes to give to my dear doctor Iresha for her charity.
> Jackie, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day.
> Dagnapit, now I have shingles again! What is with this darn body?


Oh no. Sorry to hear you have shingles. Good heavens, what next. :sm03:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I've just looked, they have up-dated it to my full entitlement. :sm24:


That's good news. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, bless your heart for switching hat. I am so bad, I never swatch. So I have had a lot of different sizes to give to my dear doctor Iresha for her charity.
> Jackie, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day.
> Dagnapit, now I have shingles again! What is with this darn body?


So sorry to hear you have shingles now. Not nice at all. I hope it clears up before too long.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you. Not fun.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you. Fun to rationalize not switching because it saves time.
Cathy, thank you, I think at this point I don't want to think about what's next unless it's positive!
Angelam, thank you, me too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really pretty Nikki. I guess you now will start the shawl. I know it will be gorgeous.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Baby blanket finally done!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree Sonja. I will pass it along to her.


Swedenme said:


> That is good news .I think she should see her cardiologist as some of her symptoms are like what my husband gets and has to look out for , the swelling of the feet , retaining fluids .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Jacklou!*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought you also were going to do a wedding shawl. Have you picked a pattern yet; I can't remember? 


oneapril said:


> It looks lovely Nikki. Your pattern is lovely, too! I got yarn for a wedding shawl for my daughter, too, but I have not been brave enough to dive in. But
> I best get on it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Baby blanket finally done!


Well done!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent news Julie! Also I'm so glad you are well now from the stomach issue. 


Lurker 2 said:


> And I've just looked, they have up-dated it to my full entitlement. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't want to jinx myself- but I think I am finally better- thanks, Cathy.


Good news!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I missed that you now had an episode with shingles. I am so sorry to hear this. You are really having some health battles 
lately. Praying that your wonderful doctor can give you some relief and some diagnosis soon. Wish I could be there to pamper you.


oneapril said:


> Oh Joy! I am sorry about the shingles. How do you treat that? My DH recently had the vaccine. I need to get it as well. Hugs for you, Friend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not a worry, it's usually not too bad as long as I'm not in the room with the bunnies or being stupid enough to judge them at a 4H show, yes, I did that knowing full well I had the allergy (found out what I was allergic too when I found a new home for my Lop Bunny), you'll have to ask Marla about that episode, she thought it was hilarious. lol Cat hair isn't bad unless I touch my face after petting them, it's the dander I think in both.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news .I think she should see her cardiologist as some of her symptoms are like what my husband gets and has to look out for , the swelling of the feet , retaining fluids .


My brother has swollen ankles and he just had all kinds of tests for his heart. His cardiologist says everything is fine. So far they haven't come up with an answer for the swelling.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you for suggestion, I am on Synthroid for low thyroid.
> Bonnie, I'm with you. I can get cold in a heartbeat and then takes me forever to warm up.


Make a couple of rice bags to put in the microwave to warm up. Put one at your feet and snuggle the other to your middle. That is the only way I can get warm from a freeze flash. You would think Mother Nature would be kind enough to give us freeze flashes in the summer and hot flashes in the winter, but nooooooo not for me!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie ( jacklou) I see its your birthday today hope you have a lovely day ,????????????????
> how is the new baby doing ?


Happy Birthday from me too. Have a super day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick visit to say thank you for the nice comments on my crochet projects. One more to post. Have to say that both my DDs likes them. Now for my DS but it may wait as I'm tired of doing that blanket.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Actually they go to the hospital tonight and surgery is tomorrow. Yesterday Cole turned 11. He is the only boy in the family. He is the most recent child to be diagnosed with an auto immune disease.


Hope all goes well for Bella. Poor little girl has been through so much.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Talked with my SIL today. We normally just text but she called after I texted her. DB is up and down in his mood swings and they are still afraid to leave him alone. It's been 3 weeks now that he's been in the hospital. I'm worried about SIL too and asked her if she is doing anything for herself and that it was important for her to still try and get out for lunch with friends, take a bubble bath, and it was ok to laugh and have fun and that doing this would help my DB also as she needs to remain healthy mentally and physically. I just can't imagine what it is like to live with DB when he has been so depressed most all his adult life. He is so lucky to have her as her only concern is him. I am still afraid of calling him and accidentally saying something that sets him off after experiencing this in the past, so I am sending cards. Will call when DH or DS is home with me and they can do the man thing on the phone, which he responds well to, whatever that is. Apparently he isn't allowed to have cards but SIL takes them in and shows them to him and he enjoys them so, then she takes them home. She even tried to give him lottery cards, but wasn't allowed to. Nothing extra in the room, not even strings in the pajamas. The doctors still haven't talked to her so I told her it might be that they don't have any answers. I do, however, wish they would talk with her. The social worker has talked with her and that is good. I'm praying for a miracle.


We are praying with you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I don't often look at the main forum but was looking at pictures this morning. I was pretty surprised at the harsh comments about a lovely skirt...not for my body but I could see the possibilities. What ever happened to saying nothing if you don't have any good to say?? It has made me appreciate all of you more than ever! ♡ Thanks! !


Too bad that someone had to be mean. I'm sure the person who posted the photo must have been devastated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I've just looked, they have up-dated it to my full entitlement. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I've caught the flu bug the GKs & DIL had, I've been making mad dashes all morning & achey & headachy too. I sure hope it's soon done. I had plans to get some sewing & transplanting done today but have pretty much held down the couch.
> I have the GKs tomorrow too.
> 
> Another grey windy day here, still cool, right about freezing so still lots of snow around


Hope you are soon better


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, bless your heart for switching hat. I am so bad, I never swatch. So I have had a lot of different sizes to give to my dear doctor Iresha for her charity.
> Jackie, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day.
> Dagnapit, now I have shingles again! What is with this darn body?


Oh, wow, I hope it's only a mild case of shingles and doesn't last long.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, bless your heart for switching hat. I am so bad, I never swatch. So I have had a lot of different sizes to give to my dear doctor Iresha for her charity.
> Jackie, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day.
> Dagnapit, now I have shingles again! What is with this darn body?


Oh no. I'm sorry! Sending healing thoughts and gentle hugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I've just looked, they have up-dated it to my full entitlement. :sm24:


Great news! :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope it's not the flu Bonnie hopefully just a 24 hour bug .
> I've been busy in the garden this easter . Well I should say husband has been the gardener and I've been the carpenter .there was some wood in the shed so I made 2 raised beds for husband to grow some vegetables in , they are not perfect and one is quite big but they will do the job and I painted them mellow yellow. Think I have a liking for yellow this week . Mishka likes the big one as she can lay underneath it . Husband planted potatoes and lettuce so far and I stole the smaller one to put plants in


That was a great way to spend the weekend! It will give your DH something to do and look forward to, and good for you also, seeing him able to do something he enjoys.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Heading out, shortly!


Hoping all goes as you need it to


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's not a happy body right now that is for sure. Something has upset it. Hope the shingles aren't too nasty.
> 
> I rarely swatch either- and almost every time I try it doesn't work anyway! I try to start with a smaller piece if I can so I can how it works. If it doesn't haven't lost too much and if it does well think of all the time I saved. Overall I have saved a lot of time by not swatching.


I'm a tight knitter with most things, so I generally know my gauge with particular yarns and needles, but when I'm working another designer's pattern, I do swatch. I usually have to go up a needle size or even two.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm a tight knitter with most things, so I generally know my gauge with particular yarns and needles, but when I'm working another designer's pattern, I do swatch. I usually have to go up a needle size or even two.


Whereas I have to go down at least 1 size- usually two.

And now i am heading to bed- before I get distracted yet again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not too sure, Daralene. My tummy was very acid- but I am told to use ACV.


The ACV works because it IS acidic. If your body thinks there isn't enough acid in your stomach, it will produce more, so by using the ACV, you are telling your body it doesn't need to produce more. Same with very oily hair or skin. Moisturize and you will stop producing as much oil for skin and hair.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Jacklou!*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The ACV works because it IS acidic. If your body thinks there isn't enough acid in your stomach, it will produce more, so by using the ACV, you are telling your body it doesn't need to produce more. Same with very oily hair or skin. Moisturize and you will stop producing as much oil for skin and hair.


I only wash my hair about twice a week now and find it's less oily.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne around 5 pm. No blood clot thank goodness. They've increased her med to make her eliminate water (ie...pee) and are going to watch it a couple of days. Doctor told her she would call and check on her tomorrow. If after a few days this doesn't change she will go see her cardiologist and go from there. thanks for all your prayers.


Prayers answered! Now to get it under control. If she gets to come to KAP, have her walk the perimeter of the gas station (if safe to do so) when you stop for gas. I know it will take longer to get here, but she will need to keep her circulation going to prevent more swelling. It would be good for you to do also, so your hips won't hurt as much when you get here. We want you both in good shape while here! Well, want you that way all the time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are the best housemother to those girls. So thoughtful and caring.
> 
> I just joined AAA and am so glad I did. DH has been working on my old truck and when he got to a point he couldn't fix it we were able to have it towed to the mechanic we use and no cost at all. I'm especially glad to have it since I'm planning on doing some traveling the next 6 months.


I'm glad you have it. We give it to the kids for birthday gifts. We don't have it anymore. We have Good Sam for the RV and cars. We found out the hard way that AAA RV coverage wasn't any good. They do not, or didn't, cover tire service for the inside dual tires. Told DH to drive it until the other tire blew, then they would change them both! ???? But they are good if you only have cars.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear about the shootings in your area. That is scary. Hope the police catch the culprit.
> Prayers on the way for the young nephew.


He was found yesterday in Erie, Pennsylvania. As soon as the police surrounded his vehicle, he killed himself.

Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Didn't do anything today...because I didnt finish doing anything yesterday! All kidding aside did minimal, did makec3x5 card of all meds to take to gastro doc tomorrow, Iresha on Fri and gyn r.n. On Monday. Other people have hair and nail apps...I lust go to docs!


Well, of course you had to finish doing nothing from the day before! You can't leave it unfinished! ???? Seems that way for me too this week. Got great blood work results though. A1c was 6.4. Every thing else was good too. Two more Drs on Tuesday and need bone density test. Plus dr wants thyroid ultrasound done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Baby blanket finally done!


Gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie ( jacklou) I see its your birthday today hope you have a lovely day ,????????????????
> how is the new baby doing ?


Happy Birthday, Jackie!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Too bad that someone had to be mean. I'm sure the person who posted the photo must have been devastated.


It's why I very rarely go out to the main forum anymore. I do check on people in my buddy list from time to time to see what they're posting, but that's about it. I do look through the new topics for those categories where I've subscribed and will open something that looks interesting and then "mark everything as read" and wait for it to accumulate again to about 50 New Topics and then I go through them again.

I'd much rather stick to the Knitting Tea Party and to the Connections Group where PurpleFi and LondonGirl (Josephine and June) hang out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I've just looked, they have up-dated it to my full entitlement. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, bless your heart for switching hat. I am so bad, I never swatch. So I have had a lot of different sizes to give to my dear doctor Iresha for her charity.
> Jackie, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day.
> Dagnapit, now I have shingles again! What is with this darn body?


Oh no!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear about the shootings in your area. That is scary. Hope the police catch the culprit.
> Prayers on the way for the young nephew.


Just saw in the news yesterday that 3 young men from Rochester, immigrants from Somali, were shot in Ohio. It was an attempted robbery and one young man was killed. I believe they were there for a sports event. Not sure if it is the one that Tami is talking about or not but if it isn't, there is a lot going on at the same time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've done nothing all day but lay around & drink ginger ale, I feel better now, hopefully gone soon


Hoping you are well soon too. I'm sure ginger ale helped. I use cola syrup too on ice but it is rather sweet, but tolerate it for the results.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not that I know of Bonnie. I just hope they figure out what is going on. This has all started up since she had the stents put in earlier this year.


Oh no, hope they can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I only wash my hair about twice a week now and find it's less oily.


That's because shampoo removes so much oil from it. Unfortunately I have to do mine every other day at least.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope things are better for both your brother & SIL soon


Thank you Kate and Bonnie and all for your loving thoughts. I think the doctors get discouraged when they can't help someone. Nothing any of us siblings say or do make things better. So difficult.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw in the news yesterday that 3 young men from Rochester, immigrants from Somali, were shot in Ohio. It was an attempted robbery and one young man was killed. I believe they were there for a sports event. Not sure if it is the one that Tami is talking about or not but if it isn't, there is a lot going on at the same time.


Not the same one. I hadn't heard about the 3 from Somali getting shot. It's terrible.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Kate and Bonnie and all for your loving thoughts. I think the doctors get discouraged when they can't help someone. Nothing any of us siblings say or do make things better. So difficult.


Daralene - it is a very difficult situation and Dr.s can only do so much. Praying with you and sending hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Such sad news. Condolences to the family.


Thank you. I'm hoping to be on here soon with only good news and photos of knitting. Sorry my bad news seems to come in clumps with citizenship, real father still not found, uncle murdered and cousin hit by car and killed, and then brother brother along with my grandchildren's musical partner being hit by auto and killed. It is time for me to just start knitting and not talk about any of this any more, or at least try not too.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

oneapril said:


> It looks lovely Nikki. Your pattern is lovely, too! I got yarn for a wedding shawl for my daughter, too, but I have not been brave enough to dive in. But
> I best get on it!


When is the wedding?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

flyty1n said:


> It is beautiful, and so great that you were able to do it under a handicap.
> Julie and all with sicknesses, best wishes and prayers for complete recovery.


Thank you


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> An excellent result!


Thank you


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, on to other things....learned that cows tend to stand facing the same direction and it all has to do with the magnetic poles. Wonder if they face the opposite direction south of the equator. I think it is north that they face here, unless there are too many electrical towers and wires interfering with the magnetism. Also was shown that dogs in unfamiliar territory will circle when going to the bathroom to find the magnetic direction. It helps them to learn their new location. So interesting. The strange one was that they have put the DNA of a certain spider into goats and now in the goats milk they can get strong spider strands to use for other things. I felt sick and awful learning about this, like the island of Dr. Moreau come to life, but then the evil thought occurred about the possibility of a new yarn. YIKES....what was I thinking. Scary stuff. They wanted to farm the spiders but no possibility because they are cannibalistic and highly territorial, so someone came up with this idea. I feel funny even writing this, but of course, we've all heard this type of thing has been going on.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I've just looked, they have up-dated it to my full entitlement. :sm24:


Good news!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you.
Tami, thank you, good suggestion.
Liz, thank you. Me too.
Bonnie, hope you feel better today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene - it is a very difficult situation and Dr.s can only do so much. Praying with you and sending hugs.


Yes, it seems prayer is the only thing that will help at this point and I appreciate all of you so much. Looking for a miracle.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> You go Sonja! Next you will have your own DIY show on tv!


Thank you April but I don't think so . I'll stick to knitting although that's causing me problems just now , not happy with my double knitting so that's off the needles waiting to start again , wanted to make a romper suit but the blue yarn I was going to use is knitting up to thick so I'm at a loss what to start now


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> Well done!


Thanks!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I don't often look at the main forum but was looking at pictures this morning. I was pretty surprised at the harsh comments about a lovely skirt...not for my body but I could see the possibilities. What ever happened to saying nothing if you don't have any good to say?? It has made me appreciate all of you more than ever! ♡ Thanks! !


I know exactly which skirt you mean without even looking , saw the picture


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Not the same one. I hadn't heard about the 3 from Somali getting shot. It's terrible.


Guess this was in Columbus, Ohio. They were living in Rochester and the Immigration Outreach Center said they were participating in a soccer tournament in Ohio. Here they are hoping for a safe life with their lives in danger in Somali. Such a shame. I don't know the condition of the other two that were shot.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I was glad I had done it, although I had to pay $9 for the taxi, $200 a fortnight out of pocket would have been a disaster.


Glad you went and got it sorted Julie


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy birthday, Jackie????

Daralene, my goodness, that is terrible! So much. All I can think of is to send you a big long hug.

Joy, not shingles too!! My mom had them and was not diagnosed soon enough for the med to be beneficial. I hope your doc can give you some relief.

Glad for the good news for you, Julie, feeling better and funding restored. Yea!! I'll drink to that (cranberry juice, of course.)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have a wonderful birthday Jacklou.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> He was found yesterday in Erie, Pennsylvania. As soon as the police surrounded his vehicle, he killed himself.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers.


I read about that. Wondered if that was the same fellow you mentioned. So sad for the family of the man he shot and for members of the shooter's family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't have an issue with them getting a high pay it is the huge pension they get from the public pocket while making it harder and harder for the ordinary person to get anything from the public pocket when they retire. Here your employer must pay 12% (I think) of your pay into a superannuation account for you. Politicians (and indeed the CEOs of big companies who are on even stupider incomes) would get plenty added to a super account in the years they are in politics and this is all I think they should get. Not a pension from the time they leave politics but once they reach the same age as every one else can access it.
> But whether we like the way they do it or not running a country (whether in power or opposition) is an important role and they should be matching the ridiculous incomes that those running companies are getting.


Here too, the rest of us have to work 30+years to qualify for a pension but politicians get full pension after 8'years

Just recently our government gave money, millions, to Bombardier &'the first thing that happened was the CEO gave himself a $3.5 million bonus. There was such an uproar that I think he had to give it back but I'm sure he will somehow get it under the table????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy I missed that you now had an episode with shingles. I am so sorry to hear this. You are really having some health battles
> lately. Praying that your wonderful doctor can give you some relief and some diagnosis soon. Wish I could be there to pamper you.


I missed that too. Sassafras/Joy, please know I hurt for you. I had it twice and it was awful. They said I couldn't get it twice along the same nerve branch but whether I could or not I got it on the other side of where I had it before. Perhaps it was parallel but it seemed like the same nerve branch on the opposite side. I was so sick the second time. Not quite as bad as the first time but just awful, nonetheless. I hope you won't be as sick as the first time too. Virtual Hugs as the others would hurt too much. XOXOXO


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristie, will call Iresha's office when they open. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> ????Happy birthday, Jackie????
> 
> Daralene, my goodness, that is terrible! So much. All I can think of is to send you a big long hug.
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to feel like those tough pioneer women. When I was young things just got me down so quickly and now I am learning to roll with the punches a little better. I know I have to do what I can to change whatever I can and pray about the rest and I can't control it all. Granted it hits me at unexpected times when I think I've dealt with it all so well, but then I allow myself that as even the tough pioneer women were still human. I like that image as it shows as we go through life we learn that there is so much sadness and so much joy and I must learn to accept and appreciate both in their own time. Oh dear...now to get on with the everyday life, like finishing getting ready. I'm meeting a friend for lunch and that will be such a joy. She is bringing a friend with her, so fun galore.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> 77 and still going strong! I count myself very fortunate to be blessed with good health - long may it last. :sm02: :sm02:


That's great, so many spend their senior years in poor health. I'm amazed how gracefully some people age. I just saw a birthday party invitation for a lady's 103rd birthday & just 2 summers ago she was still doing deserts & salads for the Sunday smorgasbord at a local lake resort. She broke her hip at 98 & I thought that might be the end of her but she's like the energizer bunny????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I was glad I had done it, although I had to pay $9 for the taxi, $200 a fortnight out of pocket would have been a disaster.


So glad it is taken care of. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think building raised beds so your DH can do some gardening is a wonderful idea. Will give him something to keep him occupied and interested during the summer.


& out in the sunshine too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have had politicians getting into strife here for claiming trips that shouldn't have been.


We have just had several senators in court for the same thing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> That was her own bedroom! But you're right, I don't clear up until they go home either.


Me either, the house looks like a bomb went off. They are always building "forts" or setting up farms in the livingroom


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> I don't often look at the main forum but was looking at pictures this morning. I was pretty surprised at the harsh comments about a lovely skirt...not for my body but I could see the possibilities. What ever happened to saying nothing if you don't have any good to say?? It has made me appreciate all of you more than ever! ♡ Thanks! !


I understood that some people thought it was modeled with no underwear and quite see through. She explained that there was a short nude slip under there. I felt sad for her as it was a beautifully done skirt and wonderful photography. I don't often go on there and saw that one too. She then showed another skirt with a long slip under it to show how it really looked for those who were offended. I'm with you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, bless your heart for switching hat. I am so bad, I never swatch. So I have had a lot of different sizes to give to my dear doctor Iresha for her charity.
> Jackie, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day.
> Dagnapit, now I have shingles again! What is with this darn body?


Oh no I'm sorry to hear this Joy I've never had them but I've heard it can be really painful .
Sending you a gentle {{{{hug}}}}}}} take care


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, off to my lunch as I want to pick up a few things at the grocery store before we meet. I'll take a cooler in the trunk to account for the time it has to sit in the trunk while I visit at lunch.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm inclined to agree with you about compulsary voting. I've only once missed voting when I wasn't feeling well and it was a local election, not a general - DH said he wouldn't go either so I reckoned that evened it up as we tend to cancel each other out by never agreeing on who we are voting for! After what the Suffragettes went through to get women the vote I feel we have no excuse not to use it. On the other hand (to completely undermine my own argument!) when I was at college I had a job checking the electoral role which, in those days, involved knocking on doors and checking who in the house was eligible to vote. Let's just say there were an awful lot of people who didn't come across as being fit to walk down the street alone let alone vote! Nowadays checking the register is done electronically.


????????. I've seen on TV that in the last US election only 50% of eligible voters voted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April but I don't think so . I'll stick to knitting although that's causing me problems just now , not happy with my double knitting so that's off the needles waiting to start again , wanted to make a romper suit but the blue yarn I was going to use is knitting up to thick so I'm at a loss what to start now


That double knitting can cause problems for sure. I admire some of the work I've seen on KP. Just doing a small square was enough for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great, so many spend their senior years in poor health. I'm amazed how gracefully some people age. I just saw a birthday party invitation for a lady's 103rd birthday & just 2 summers ago she was still doing deserts & salads for the Sunday smorgasbord at a local lake resort. She broke her hip at 98 & I thought that might be the end of her but she's like the energizer bunny????


I love to hear these things. So inspiring. Seems doing for others is one of the things that gives life meaning and keeps them going.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> If your DB has not given permission for them to talk to her they can't


Oh, now that's a though and I hadn't thought of that. Wonder if he never gave permission. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wonder if more people will go and vote this time. Two elections last year seem as if they could have quite different outcomes if every one had voted. I'm beginning to think that maybe compulsory voting is a good thing. Always been ambivalent until last year. But so many people won't bother if they don't have to. I didn't bother when in England becuase I didn't have to. But only missed one here- had just moved states and missed a state election as I was also sick and so changing addresses hadn't yet occurred. Especially as we have to wait 28 days before you move so it gets forgotten when changing everything at the time of moving. Didn't get fined but did have to explain why we hadn't voted.


Hope the voting goes well with a good result for the people, if that is even possible. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Thought I said I was getting off a few minutes ago. :sm12:

Bye all and have a wonderful day or night, depending on where you are.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, off to my lunch as I want to pick up a few things at the grocery store before we meet. I'll take a cooler in the trunk to account for the time it has to sit in the trunk while I visit at lunch.


Enjoy your lunch - being with friends is such good medicine.

A friend from my last full time job is coming over today. She also got fed up with the management (it was that plus the breast cancer that made me want to find something better to do with my time) and left after 26 years there. She and her husband went on the COBRA health insurance and bills & Rx's were being paid as when she was on the active plan until 1/1/2017 when her husband's expenses were being denied. Her husband is disabled and is eligible for Medicare, but since Active plans are primary, he never signed up for Medicare (appropriate). COBRA however is standardly set up as Medicare primary and he should have been set up under Medicare when she left the job instead of COBRA - he should have gone on Medicare while she went on COBRA. The healthplan just wasn't set up correctly and incorrectly paid for his claims during the remainder of 2016.

We'll have to figure out how to unravel the mess - hopefully, the costs to them even out and that going on Medicare 4/1 for him is all that has to happen.

It will be nice to see her - so sad that she's going through all of this. It appears that she's a perpetual care-giver. First, her Mom, then her aunt, then her disabled brother, then her Dad and now her husband. She has many issues herself including Lupus so I'm not sure how she's still walking upright. She's an impressive lady.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I understood that some people thought it was modeled with no underwear and quite see through. She explained that there was a short nude slip under there. I felt sad for her as it was a beautifully done skirt and wonderful photography. I don't often go on there and saw that one too. She then showed another skirt with a long slip under it to show how it really looked for those who were offended. I'm with you.


I think it would probably be beautiful as a wedding dress if there was a matching top. I didn't see it with the long slip but am sure it made quite a difference.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????. I've seen on TV that in the last US election only 50% of eligible voters voted.


I can only imagine the outrage if people are fined for not voting. It would go a long way to cleaning up the voter records, however.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy your lunch - being with friends is such good medicine.
> 
> A friend from my last full time job is coming over today. She also got fed up with the management (it was that plus the breast cancer that made me want to find something better to do with my time) and left after 26 years there. She and her husband went on the COBRA health insurance and bills & Rx's were being paid as when she was on the active plan until 1/1/2017 when her husband's expenses were being denied. Her husband is disabled and is eligible for Medicare, but since Active plans are primary, he never signed up for Medicare (appropriate). COBRA however is standardly set up as Medicare primary and he should have been set up under Medicare when she left the job instead of COBRA - he should have gone on Medicare while she went on COBRA. The healthplan just wasn't set up correctly and incorrectly paid for his claims during the remainder of 2016.
> 
> ...


Oh no, there are so many ins and outs to all this and so sad it wasn't set up correctly for them. Hoping it all works out when unravelled and I imagine you are figuring that out for them. You are quite a special person Rookie and I know you often volunteer to help us here on KTP. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Maybe two- might have a lot of by-elections if both parties are in the same apartment block!


You are right never thought about that ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I think it would probably be beautiful as a wedding dress if there was a matching top. I didn't see it with the long slip but am sure it made quite a difference.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-463747-3.html#10678054

Not the same pattern but the same see through type of skirt that she did. Think she just posted it to show she wasn't being offensive but it really did look like there was nothing underneath unless you knew.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Since everything was cleaned up from Easter dinner, my SIL took me to the casino in Niagara on Monday. Had a very successful afternoon. I came home $226 to the good. Was my lucky day. My SIL also came out ahead of the game. Also had lunch at the Deli. We shared a Reuben sandwich. It was huge and excellent. I was beat by the time we got home. All in all, it turned out to be a lovely weekend. It's pouring rain now. I put grass seed on the back lawn yesterday so the rain will help. Just got a call from my surgeon's office and he's moved up my surgery to 11.15 instead of noon. I'll be glad to get it done. Daralene, have you had your cyst removed yet?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Back to my rug episode....in reply to my message asking if he was aware that I was in Canada, I got a message saying "no, what are you doing there". Obviously he didn't know that I was selling in Canada. Anyway, I told him the rug was no longer available so that's the end of that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, glad you had a fun and profitable weekend.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know exactly which skirt you mean without even looking , saw the picture


I saw the skirt also. I thought the reviews were a little harsh. I do agree that it would take a certain body type to wear it, but I would wear it if I had that body! She said that it was lined, but no one seemed to acknowledge that. I think if it had been less tight, the comments would have been more positive.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I remember learning about dogs not eating chocolate as a child from my grandma, as she used to buy these carob treats for her little toy poodle. She let us try them once, they do taste a lot like chocolate.


One of my dogs jumped on the table and ate a whole bag of miniature Snickers. She was fine, but I was still concerned. Funny thing is that I blamed my husband for eating the Halloween candy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 19 April '17

It's 69° at almost noon but feels cooler - if the breeze was warmer it would be nigh perfect. There is also 60% chance of rain. It's really hazy and I don't think the sun is going to burn through anytime soon.

Heidi is at her mother's sewing pillow case dresses. Her cousin Cindy was up for Easter dinner and took a bunch to sew. Several other people are sewing and someone donated three yards of 60" wide material which will also make a bunch. I don't see my shirt being made any time soon. Which is fine - it will be made eventually.

Alex has not found a job yet - not sure how hard he is trying. He has gained close to one hundred pounds since college graduation. He had lost a bunch but he has gained it back plus some. He doesn't listen to anyone. My concern is what can happen when you are very over weight. His father is diabetic so it stands to reason that Alex could get it also. He is also not too young to have a heart attack. He needs to finally grow up and take some responsibility for himself.

Spinach White Bean Enchiladas with Pepper Jack Sauce

Author: Beth | BudgetBytes.com
Prep time: 15 mins 
Cook time: 50 mins 
Total time: 1 hour 5 mins 
Total Cost: $6.72 
Cost Per Serving: $1.68 (3 enchiladas each) 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

12 6-inch corn tortillas $1.10
4oz. pepper jack cheese $1.00
½ lb. frozen chopped spinach $0.85
15oz. can white beans* $1.00
¼ tsp garlic powder $0.02
½ tsp cumin $0.05
¼ tsp salt $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.02
Handful fresh chopped cilantro for garnish (optional) $0.13

PEPPER JACK SAUCE

1 Tbsp butter $0.14
1 clove garlic, minced $0.08
4oz. cream cheese $1.00
¾ cup whole milk $0.29
¼ tsp salt $0.02
4oz. pepper jack cheese $1.00

Instructions

1. Toast the tortillas on each side in a dry skillet over medium-low heat until they are a slightly stiff and have browned just a bit on the edges. Stack them on a plate until ready to use.

NOTE: Toasting the tortillas increases the flavor and helps prevent them from cracking.

2. Shred an 8oz. block of pepper jack cheese. Half will be used for the enchilada filling and half will be used for the sauce.

3. Defrost the frozen spinach in a microwave or take it out of the freezer before beginning to allow it time to defrost naturally. Squeeze as much moisture out of the thawed spinach as possible. Place the spinach in a large bowl.

4. Rinse and drain the white beans, then add them to the bowl with the spinach.

5. Also add 4oz. of the shredded cheese, garlic powder, cumin, salt, and a little freshly cracked pepper. Stir until the mixture is evenly combined.

6. Preheat the oven to 350ºF.

7. Begin preparing the pepper jack sauce by adding the butter and minced garlic to a small sauce pot. Sauté the garlic in the butter for one minute over medium heat.

8. Add the milk and cream cheese to the pot. Stir and heat until the cream cheese has fully melted into the milk and the mixture has thickened slightly. Season with salt.

9. Begin adding the remaining shredded pepper jack, a handful at a time, and stirring it in until fully melted before adding more. Once all the cheese has been melted into the sauce, turn the heat off and allow it to cool slightly.

10. Coat the inside of a casserole dish with non-stick spray.

11. Begin filling the toasted tortillas with the spinach and white bean mixture and rolling them closed.

12. Line up the filled tortillas in the casserole dish, seam sides facing down.

NOTE: Choose a casserole dish that fits 12 of the rolled enchiladas snugly to help keep them from unrolling.

13. Once the tortillas are filled and in the casserole dish, pour the pepper jack sauce over top.

14. Bake the enchiladas in the preheated oven for 35-40 minutes, or until the edges of the tortillas are brown and the pepper jack sauce is thick and browned on the edges.

15. Sprinkle chopped cilantro over top, if desired.

NOTE: *Preferably cannellini or great northern beans.

NOTE: You can totally replace the white beans with about 1.5 cups of cooked chopped chicken for a meat version, if you prefer

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/04/spinach-white-bean-enchiladas-pepper-jack-sauce/

Pressure Cooker Red Beans

Author: Beth | BudgetBytes.com
Prep time: 10 mins 
Cook time: 1 hour 15 mins 
Total time: 1 hour 25 mins 
Total Cost: $6.70 
Cost Per Serving: $1.12 
Serves: 6

Ingredients

½ lb. smoked sausage (like andouille)* $1.60
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.13
1 onion $0.37
1 bell pepper $0.98
3 stalks celery $0.24
4 cloves garlic $0.32
1 lb. dry uncooked red beans $0.97
1 tsp dried thyme $0.10
1 tsp dried oregano $0.10
1 tsp smoked paprika $0.10
¼ tsp cayenne $0.02
Freshly cracked black pepper $0.05
3 cups chicken broth $0.39
2 cups water $0.00
3 green onions, sliced $0.20
6 cups cooked rice $1.13

Instructions

1. Slice the smoked sausage into medallions.

2. Add the olive oil and sliced sausage to the multi-function pressure cooker or a skillet and sauté the sausage until it is brown on both sides (about 5 minutes). Once the sausage is well browned, remove it from the pot with a slotted spoon.

3. While the sausage is browning, finely dice the onion, bell pepper, and celery, and mince the garlic. After removing the sausage, add the onion, bell pepper, celery, and garlic to the pot and continue to sauté for another five minutes, or until the onions are soft and transparent. The moisture from the vegetables should dissolve the browned bits off the bottom of the pot.

4. Rinse and sort through the beans to remove any bad beans or debris. Add the beans to the pot along with the cooked sausage, thyme, oregano, paprika, cayenne, some freshly cracked pepper (about 20 cranks of a pepper mill), chicken broth, and water. Stir to combine.

5. Secure the lid on the pressure cooker and close the vent. Cook on high pressure for 35 minutes (either use the manual button or bean/chili button on the Instant Pot and increase time to 35 minutes), then let the pot naturally release pressure as it cools. Test the beans to make sure they're extremely soft. If they're not soft yet, re-secure the lid, close the vent, and cook for an additional 20 minutes on high power.

6. Once the beans are very soft, stir and smash the beans against the side of the pot with the back of a large spoon until the liquid thickens. Taste and add salt as needed (start with a teaspoon and add more until the flavors pop).

7. Add about 1.5 cups of red beans to a bowl, top with 1 cup rice and a sprinkle of sliced green onions.

Note: *Feel free to use a whole pound of smoked sausage. I had ½ pound left over from another recipe and made it work with what I had.

Note: I think if you don't have a pressure cooker this would be a perfect recipe for you crock pot.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/04/pressure-cooker-red-beans/

MAC AND CHEESE

So what's so special about this mac and cheese? Let me count the ways. 1) It doesn't require making a roux or béchamel sauce, so it's super-fast, easy, and fool-proof. 2) It's incredibly silky and rich! And it doesn't get grainy as it cools like other "miracle" or one-pot mac and cheeses. It's just rich cheesy perfection. 3) Because the cheese sauce doesn't use a butter and flour based roux, you could potentially make this gluten free by using a gluten free pasta. Everyone can be in mac and cheese heaven!! 4) Seriously, there are only seven ingredients. And that's counting salt. P.S. You can absolutely make this in a regular sauce pot. You don't need a cast iron skillet for this recipe. But for reference, I use this 10″ Lodge cast iron skillet.

Author: Daniel Shumski | Will It Skillet?
COOK TIME: 20 mins
TOTAL TIME: 20 mins
Total Cost: $2.59
Cost Per Serving: $1.30
Serves: 2

INGREDIENTS

½ tsp salt $0.02
2 cups elbow macaroni* $0.70
2 Tbsp butter $0.27
¾ cup evaporated milk $0.55
½ tsp Dijon mustard $0.03
Pinch of cayenne pepper $0.02
1.5 cups shredded sharp cheddar $1.00

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Fill the skillet two-thirds full of water, add the salt, and bring to a boil over medium-high heat.

2. Add the macaroni turn the heat to medium, and cook, stirring occasionally, until just shy of al dente. This should take about 10 minutes, but check the pasta package for recommended cooking times and aim for the lower end if a range is given. (The macaroni will continue to cook a bit in the sauce.) When the macaroni is ready, biting into a piece should reveal a very thin core of uncooked pasta.

3. Drain the macaroni and return it to the skillet. Turn the heat to low. Add the butter and stir until it melts.

4. Add the evaporated milk, mustard, and cayenne and stir well to combine.

5. Add the cheese in three batches, stirring frequently as each batch is added and waiting until the cheese has melted before adding the next batch. After about 5 minutes total, the sauce will be smooth and noticeably thicker.

6. Serve hot. Leftovers can be refrigerated in a covered container for up to 2 days.

Note: *I used cavatappi pasta (corkscrews). For most medium pasta shapes, 2 cups is roughly ½ lb.

HTTPS://WWW.BUDGETBYTES.COM/2017/04/WILL-SKILLET-MAC-CHEESE/

VEGAN RED BEANS AND RICE

Keep in mind that this is not a fast dish. The longer you cook it the better it gets. You don't want to go any less than 2 hours, or else your beans won't be soft. I soaked my beans overnight, so you'll want to plan this at least a day ahead. As an afterthought, I stirred a spoonful of coconut oil into one of my bowls and it added that lovely, velvety, rich flavor that you can only get from saturated fat (usually provided by the pork). So, if you still feel like you're missing that pork derived richness, try adding a dash of coconut oil.

Author: Beth | BudgetgBytes.com
Total Cost: $7.40
Cost Per Serving: $1.23
PREP TIME: 24 hours
COOK TIME: 3 hours
TOTAL TIME: 27 hours
Serves: 6-8 (about 10 cups total)

INGREDIENTS

2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
1 medium yellow onion $0.52
1 medium bell pepper $0.97
4 stalks celery $0.50
4 cloves garlic $0.32
1 lb. dry red beans $1.59
6 cups vegetable broth $0.78*
1 tsp thyme $0.10
1 tsp oregano $0.10
1 whole bay leaf $0.15
½ Tbsp smoked paprika $0.15
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05 (10-15 cranks of a mill)
Pinch cayenne pepper $0.02
6 cups cooked rice $1.04
1 bunch green onions, sliced $0.79

INSTRUCTIONS

1. The night before place your beans in a large pot and fill with enough cool water to cover the beans by a few inches. Place the beans in the refrigerator to soak overnight.

2. When you're ready to cook, finely dice the celery, bell pepper, and onion, and mince the garlic. Cook the celery, bell pepper, onion, and garlic in a large pot with the olive oil over medium heat until softened (5-7 minutes).

3. Drain the soaked beans in a colander and rinse with fresh, cool water. Add the rinsed beans to the pot with the vegetables.

4. Also add the vegetable broth, thyme, oregano, bay leaf, smoked paprika, some freshly cracked pepper, and a pinch of cayenne pepper.

5. Place a lid on the pot and bring it up to a full boil over high heat. After it reaches a boil, turn the heat down to low and allow the pot to simmer for at least two hours. Make sure the pot is simmering the entire time, increasing the heat if needed. Stir the pot occasionally to make sure nothing is sticking to the bottom. Keep the lid in place the entire time to keep the beans from drying out.

6. After two hours (or longer if desired) the beans should be soft and tender. Mash some of the beans against the side of the pot with the back of a spoon. This will thicken the pot and make the classic, creamy texture of the dish.

7. Remove the bay leaf and allow the pot to simmer for about 30 minutes more (after smashing) to help it thicken.

8. To serve, add a scoop of red beans to a bowl and top with a scoop of warm, cooked rice.

9. Sprinkle sliced green onions over top and add a dash of hot sauce if desired.

Note: *I use Better Than Bouillon brand soup base to make my broth.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2014/02/vegan-red-beans-rice/

EVERYDAY CORNBREAD

Author: Beth | BudgetBytes.com
Total Cost: $1.51
Cost Per Serving: $0.19
Serves: 8

INGREDIENTS

1 cup yellow cornmeal $0.24
1 cup all-purpose flour $0.15
¼ cup sugar $0.20
4 tsp baking powder $0.24
½ tsp salt $0.02
1 cup milk $0.31
1 large egg $0.27
¼ cup vegetable or canola oil $0.08

INSTRUCTIONS

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees and coat the inside of a 9-inch pie plate, cast iron skillet, or 8x8 casserole dish with non-stick spray (or butter for more flavor).

1. In a large bowl, stir together the cornmeal, flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt until evenly combined.

2. In a separate bowl, whisk together the milk, egg, and oil.

3. Pour the bowl of wet ingredients into the bowl of dry ingredients and stir just until everything is moist. Avoid over stirring. It's okay if there are a few lumps.

4. Pour the batter into the prepared dish and bake for about 20 minutes, or until the top and edges are golden brown. Cut into 8 pieces and serve.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/09/everyday-cornbread/

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that must have been three in diapers at one time. my sister Rowena had 4 in 6 years and i remember piles of diapers. that was before disposable diapers. i used to spend summers with her and i had the job of washing and hanging the diapers outside. i thought it great fun. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> No, I had four in six years! Their ages are 26, 27, 31, and 32.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy late birthday greetings to margaret and serena. hope you both had a great day. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dear lord - what is left? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I can't have wheat, oats, corn, white rice, soy, pasturized dairy milk (butter and yogurt are okay), yellow cheese (white is fine), cane sugar or artificial sweeteners ( I can have fruit sugars, honey, stevia...), no eggs unless organic with no antibiotics and stuff in them. It definitely makes for creative cooking. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Kate and Bonnie and all for your loving thoughts. I think the doctors get discouraged when they can't help someone. Nothing any of us siblings say or do make things better. So difficult.


I know it's hard to bear when nothing much can be done. But I'm a little perplexed by the docs not talking to his wife--if she is his decision maker should he become unable, she needs to have the information. I also know from experience that being kept in the dark just adds more grief and frustration. I do hope things turn around for them (and you) soon. Enjoy your lunch! It will be good to have a break.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dumb me - i thought you put the roast beef in the potato salad. duh --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> You have the potato salad as a side dish to the roast beef! My sister in law puts everything but the kitchen sink in hers, including tomatoes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I saw the skirt also. I thought the reviews were a little harsh. I do agree that it would take a certain body type to wear it, but I would wear it if I had that body! She said that it was lined, but no one seemed to acknowledge that. I think if it had been less tight, the comments would have been more positive.


I saw it as well, and I didn't even think about whether or not something was underneath (thought of it as something like wearing a swimsuit underneath)--it's a beautiful skirt on a beautiful body and if it makes her happy, more power to her.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that must have been three in diapers at one time. my sister Rowena had 4 in 6 years and i remember piles of diapers. that was before disposable diapers. i used to spend summers with her and i had the job of washing and hanging the diapers outside. i thought it great fun. --- sam


No, actually just two in diapers at a time (a bit over 3 years between #2 and #3, so we had time for potty training). The first two are 16 months apart, and the last two are 15 months apart, so yes, lots of diapers with not much of a break! My oldest two were often mistaken for twins, since the oldest was small for her age and the second one tall. #2 and a cousin of hers (they were born two months apart) were also often mistaken for twins when they were together. They do still look somewhat alike. It's always interesting to see genetics at work.

I'm off to the doc in about an hour to get my test results & see what's what. I'm not expecting anything unusual, but I am curious about the vitamin levels (not sure what all they test for, but it sure seemed they took a lot of blood!).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really am dense or i need reading lessons. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not with roast beef in the potatoe salad Sam . I make potatoe salad separate and have it with very thin slices of roast beef slices of roast


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, enchiladas sound yummy.
Sorienna, hope vampire report good news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a slam dunk of the pattern books - you saved a bunch of money on them. the buttons - i am anxious to see what you use them on. the elephant ones are great. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My bargains were all these pattern books for £1 and these buttons for £1 also got a lovely snow globe £1 and some plants


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was great fun sharing a cuppa and conversation with you mirror - we hope you had as good a time as we did and that you will be back real soon. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Mirror said:


> very nice bargain I am looking these books on bargain may be lucky one day .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are the red buttons? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My bargains were all these pattern books for £1 and these buttons for £1 also got a lovely snow globe £1 and some plants


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what are the red buttons? --- sam


They are cats Sam, can't get a good picture 
And here is my sunshine dress


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy joy - i am so sorry you have this new "pain" to put up with - makes me sad. take good care of yourself. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Yesterday I was knitting socks at my meeting. Started to get small hand tremors so put knitting down. Got thirsty so picked up coffee mug and started shaking like I had Parkinsons. Hopefully no one noticed. I'd have left meeting but not all that sure I was steady enough to walk out safely. It's like each day I have a new body and have to get use to how to live in it. I've done that successfully with FM, so assume I can with LUPUS. I don't think the book I have on Lupus mentions tremors but CRAFT very active so can't be sure. Also feel like I have pleurisy, sore under ribs. The book did mention this.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

So cute, Sonja. Love the cat????Buttons!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you joined us for a cuppa and conversation kimmyz - we hope you had as good a time as we did and will be back real soon. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



kimmyz said:


> Darling.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a super color fan - beautiful blue - that pattern is great although i would still be looking at the pattern as i knit. looks pretty confusing to me. --- sam



Fan said:


> A bit of progress on my jumper, I can see the pattern now so don't need to read instructions as I knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe 25 miles east of me. it is along the maumee river so it was a canal town when the canal was in business. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Love them....how far is Grand Rapids from Sam's?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

better safe than sorry daralene - being paranoid is not a bad thing. strange times we are living in now - strange and dangerous. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I keep my doors locked even in the daytime unless expecting DS. When I was about 13 my mother's neighbor across the street was out in the backyard doing her wash. A man entered by the front door and when she went back in the home he raped her and beat her badly. Had quite an effect on me. I remember my DS wondering why I locked my doors and a few years later a lady on the next street over was kidnapped from her home. Now we have home invasions where people want you to be home. You open your door and they force their way in. Has gone very poorly, especially for seniors more susceptible to heart attacks when beaten and or tied up. I no longer answer my door unless someone lets me know they are coming or I can see who it is. I think I am probably more paranoid than most and wish I wasn't.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this a pool in your back yard. lucky you. --- sam



Sharon Scheller said:


> I did a booboo I ended up posting on a different site. Well now it's a belated Happy Easter to all.
> Thank you Sam for starting us off and for the recipes.
> 
> I hope everyone are doing good no illnesses or having a bad time of it.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, sorry to hear of Alex's troubles, especially the weight gain. I can certainly understand how easy it is to gain and how difficult it is to lose. It gets harder the older we get. Hopefully, things will settle down and he will get on the right track.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jacklou!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to marianne - it would help i think if she didn't have so much to do. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hey everyone I just got off the phone with Marianne. She has been having terrible pain in her feet with lots and lots of swelling for a little over a week. Initially her doctor increased her lasix (sp?) but today she couldn't even tie or shoes or barely walk. She say the doctor mid afternoon and doctor say signs that made her think Marianne has a blood clot. Sent Marianne for an ultrasound, put her on some stronger medicine than the lasix and sent her home. Told her that if she starts to have any chest pains to get to the hospital asap. Hopefully that won't happen and that the doctor will hopefully have the test results early tomorrow. Prayers would be greatly appreciated. Marianne and I have talked that her health is the most important and if the doctor says she can not travel to the KAP then she will not. Your prayers and positive energy are much appreciated and I will keep everyone abreast of any reports. Thanks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> So cute, Sonja. Love the cat????Buttons!


Thank you Marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you allowed celery and carrots? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I just want something with some chew to it, I'm not really missing chocolate or anything, but one of those hot cross buns would be heavenly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. So glad you got money issue sorted out.


Thank you, Joy! Hoping you've got the shingles under control.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sweater margaret - did you do the top underneath also? --- sam



darowil said:


> Sorlenna does this look familiar? Should have 2 years wear in this for her.
> 
> Gee it's big- I can't even see the whole photo on my laptop screen!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is called a power nap. sam



sugarsugar said:


> She might be only wanting a nap every couple of days now instead of every day. Serena rarely has a nap now, but my kids still did daily at this age...
> 
> 4 minutes isnt a very long break for you though. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would like to see that happen over here also. they make far to much money for the work (ha) they do. they should need another job to support them and work for nothing. fat chance of that happening. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well this should be an interesting couple of months. Theresa May our PM has just announced a general election , the tory party think they have a good chance of winning .
> I personally would get rid of all of them and start from scratch again with a way smaller salary and definitely no expenses. See how many then want to be politicians


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is she hoping to accomplish by doing this - i know nothing about british politics. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well this should be an interesting couple of months. Theresa May our PM has just announced a general election , the tory party think they have a good chance of winning .
> I personally would get rid of all of them and start from scratch again with a way smaller salary and definitely no expenses. See how many then want to be politicians


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great monitor. --- sam



KateB said:


> Caitlin doesn't always have a sleep during the day now, but I've put her in her cot 10 minutes ago...I'm hopeful! I love the minitor thing they have which means I can see her as well as hear her without going into her room.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad - has he exhausted all avenues of healing? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure what's happening with Brendon, we heard last week things were very bad but haven't heard anything since. He lives n Saskatoon & we aren't as close to that branch of the cousins. Still very sad as he has 2 little girls 9 & 6 & is so young himself. He's actually done much better than predicted, the oldest was just a baby when he was diagnosed & he was only given a year then


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least that was worked out.


True.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your summers must be fairly painful since your husband grows canola. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It's strange, you hear it said that kids will outgrow certain allergies but I never had any when young but seem to b getting worse as I get older. Snow mould & canola flowers really raise hell with me & trigger migraines


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's good news. :sm24: :sm24:


It is a huge relief- the application is worded so that you don't feel at all safe it will happen, plus it's a chore having to do it every three months.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no apologies need joy - it was a true statement. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you so much. This sisterhood, oops sorry Sam, family caring is why I love KTP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent news Julie! Also I'm so glad you are well now from the stomach issue.


Thank you, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely work kathy - i love the way the colors worked out. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick visit to say thank you for the nice comments on my crochet projects. One more to post. Have to say that both my DDs likes them. Now for my DS but it may wait as I'm tired of doing that blanket.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm anxious to see both you projects. the white yarn should knit up beautifully - are you knitting a shawl? --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Got my first online yarn order, such a nice thing to open! I've been trying to only use stash yarn, but I'm making a shawl for my oldest daughter for her wedding, so wanted something special.
> Have to keep reminding myself I need to finish the baby blanket before I start it, but I can't stop petting it, LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great news! :sm24:


Thanks Sorlenna!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no strings in his pjs - that could be a disaster waiting to happen - is he suicidal? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Talked with my SIL today. We normally just text but she called after I texted her. DB is up and down in his mood swings and they are still afraid to leave him alone. It's been 3 weeks now that he's been in the hospital. I'm worried about SIL too and asked her if she is doing anything for herself and that it was important for her to still try and get out for lunch with friends, take a bubble bath, and it was ok to laugh and have fun and that doing this would help my DB also as she needs to remain healthy mentally and physically. I just can't imagine what it is like to live with DB when he has been so depressed most all his adult life. He is so lucky to have her as her only concern is him. I am still afraid of calling him and accidentally saying something that sets him off after experiencing this in the past, so I am sending cards. Will call when DH or DS is home with me and they can do the man thing on the phone, which he responds well to, whatever that is. Apparently he isn't allowed to have cards but SIL takes them in and shows them to him and he enjoys them so, then she takes them home. She even tried to give him lottery cards, but wasn't allowed to. Nothing extra in the room, not even strings in the pajamas. The doctors still haven't talked to her so I told her it might be that they don't have any answers. I do, however, wish they would talk with her. The social worker has talked with her and that is good. I'm praying for a miracle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hoping all goes as you need it to


It did, thank goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The ACV works because it IS acidic. If your body thinks there isn't enough acid in your stomach, it will produce more, so by using the ACV, you are telling your body it doesn't need to produce more. Same with very oily hair or skin. Moisturize and you will stop producing as much oil for skin and hair.


So it's all a big con! (for the body)


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, on to other things....learned that cows tend to stand facing the same direction and it all has to do with the magnetic poles. Wonder if they face the opposite direction south of the equator. I think it is north that they face here, unless there are too many electrical towers and wires interfering with the magnetism. Also was shown that dogs in unfamiliar territory will circle when going to the bathroom to find the magnetic direction. It helps them to learn their new location. So interesting. The strange one was that they have put the DNA of a certain spider into goats and now in the goats milk they can get strong spider strands to use for other things. I felt sick and awful learning about this, like the island of Dr. Moreau come to life, but then the evil thought occurred about the possibility of a new yarn. YIKES....what was I thinking. Scary stuff. They wanted to farm the spiders but no possibility because they are cannibalistic and highly territorial, so someone came up with this idea. I feel funny even writing this, but of course, we've all heard this type of thing has been going on.


That is kinda creepy, especially since some people drink goat milk...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful shawl nikki - can't wait to see it finished. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Picked out the pattern last week and ordered the yarn right after, lol.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ez-100th-anniversary-hearts-half-circle
> 
> Wedding is in October, so I have 6 months to work on it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Good news!


Thank you, Nikki!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very sad daralene - tons of healing energy zooming his way. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much Julie, and to all others. I'm preparing for the piano tuner later this week and for students coming over so I just want all of you to know how much I appreciate your thoughts and prayers. As I see it, that is the only thing that is going to work. The rest of us suffer from this to a lesser degree and are able to pull ourselves out of it with time but DB's brain is different and set in this groove and can't get out. Words don't seem to make a difference. My sister explained that it isn't just stubbornness as when her son had the brain aneurysm, he responded almost word for word the way DB does and mood swings too, so whatever part of the brain was damaged when DB was little seems to be quite receptive to this total despondency. I see prayer and or healing wishes as the only hope.
> 
> I so apologize for not getting back to each person but I did read and do thank you so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you went and got it sorted Julie


So am I Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> ????Happy birthday, Jackie????
> 
> Daralene, my goodness, that is terrible! So much. All I can think of is to send you a big long hug.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here too, the rest of us have to work 30+years to qualify for a pension but politicians get full pension after 8'years
> 
> Just recently our government gave money, millions, to Bombardier &'the first thing that happened was the CEO gave himself a $3.5 million bonus. There was such an uproar that I think he had to give it back but I'm sure he will somehow get it under the table????


After 9 years here, probably to make them see out three parliamentary terms.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've all but stopped watching the news - i just don't need bombarded with the world's troubles. i don't need to hear of all the killing going on. sometimes i thing the 'public's right to knw"
is way over done. maybe if these people didn't make the front page all the time it might get better. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I made the mistake of looking at the news today and will try not to do that on a daily basis or I'll be admitted too. My oh my, just the sadness of what is going on just in this one little area of the US and even smaller area of the world was overwhelming. The funeral for the boy my DGC knew was today. There were many police from his town in attendance. I don't think the grandchildren went as they go to a private church school in the country and leave on their class trip today or tomorrow for Philadelphia, but I'm sure whether they attended or not, they are thinking of it. Now to forget about the news and try and enjoy this gorgeous day. Oh yes, and to make it an even more beautiful day, I have my knitting out to try and figure out where I was and get started again. Can't wait till I don't have people coming over so I can just go on a knitting spree again. It is such a positive and wonderful thing to do and helps one to focus and relax, well, unless frogging, but the we can come here and commiserate together. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad it is taken care of. :sm24:


Thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope they were tiny needles and a fine yarn or it is going to be one monstrous shawl. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Squishy mail . It looks lovely have you got a pattern in mind for the shawl . Was talking to another kper who was making a shawl and she had 1500 stitches on her needles . I think I have a lot if I have 200 stitches on needles


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy bonnie - hope you feel better very soon. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I've caught the flu bug the GKs & DIL had, I've been making mad dashes all morning & achey & headachy too. I sure hope it's soon done. I had plans to get some sewing & transplanting done today but have pretty much held down the couch.
> I have the GKs tomorrow too.
> 
> Another grey windy day here, still cool, right about freezing so still lots of snow around


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or noticing a mistake six rows down. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That's what I said . ????I can't even imagine that many stitches on needles


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Oh so happy you got things resolved Julie!


Me too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy your lunch - being with friends is such good medicine.
> 
> A friend from my last full time job is coming over today. She also got fed up with the management (it was that plus the breast cancer that made me want to find something better to do with my time) and left after 26 years there. She and her husband went on the COBRA health insurance and bills & Rx's were being paid as when she was on the active plan until 1/1/2017 when her husband's expenses were being denied. Her husband is disabled and is eligible for Medicare, but since Active plans are primary, he never signed up for Medicare (appropriate). COBRA however is standardly set up as Medicare primary and he should have been set up under Medicare when she left the job instead of COBRA - he should have gone on Medicare while she went on COBRA. The healthplan just wasn't set up correctly and incorrectly paid for his claims during the remainder of 2016.
> 
> ...


I'm very familiar with various British private healthcare plans but the complexity of your plans sends my head reeling. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love sunshine dress.
Sam, bless you, I'm sure this will all settle down soon. I did manage gastronomy doc visit and 20 minute walk with Maya. The cold snuggles me with his/her head. Delightful. Must remember to check out if boy or girl. Too busy soaking up the glory of being with them. Got them trained and they beat me to the fence. Praying for Alex.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear you have shingles now. Not nice at all. I hope it clears up before too long.


From me too. {{{Joy}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That is kinda creepy, especially since some people drink goat milk...


Daralene, spider silk in goats milk, Yikes!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you, hoping it's short term too. Doc Iresha called med into pharmacy and wants me to increase a Lyrica. I got put on Lyrica originally for shingles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful baby blanket - what yarn did you use? --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Baby blanket finally done!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 19 April '17
> 
> It's 69° at almost noon but feels cooler - if the breeze was warmer it would be nigh perfect. There is also 60% chance of rain. It's really hazy and I don't think the sun is going to burn through anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Mmmmm, thank you for the yummy recipes, especially the Mac and cheese, think I can manage that one. And, now that our local grocery store has online ordering and home delivery, I don't have to wait until tomorrow morning when hubby could take me to the store.

Now, just wish Starbucks delivered, would love to try their new unicorn frappe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday jackie - are you fostering a new baby. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Jackie ( jacklou) I see its your birthday today hope you have a lovely day ,????????????????
> how is the new baby doing ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> or noticing a mistake six rows down. --- sam


The mistake would stay right were it was


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love sunshine dress.
> Sam, bless you, I'm sure this will all settle down soon. I did manage gastronomy doc visit and 20 minute walk with Maya. The cold snuggles me with his/her head. Delightful. Must remember to check out if boy or girl. Too busy soaking up the glory of being with them. Got them trained and they beat me to the fence. Praying for Alex.


Thank you Joy


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:



> that is a beautiful baby blanket - what yarn did you use? --- sam


Caron Simply Soft ombre, oasis blue


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mp? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if more people will go and vote this time. Two elections last year seem as if they could have quite different outcomes if every one had voted. I'm beginning to think that maybe compulsory voting is a good thing. Always been ambivalent until last year. But so many people won't bother if they don't have to. I didn't bother when in England becuase I didn't have to. But only missed one here- had just moved states and missed a state election as I was also sick and so changing addresses hadn't yet occurred. Especially as we have to wait 28 days before you move so it gets forgotten when changing everything at the time of moving. Didn't get fined but did have to explain why we hadn't voted.[/quote
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy joy. shingles is no fun. they come and go at their own pace. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, bless your heart for switching hat. I am so bad, I never swatch. So I have had a lot of different sizes to give to my dear doctor Iresha for her charity.
> Jackie, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day.
> Dagnapit, now I have shingles again! What is with this darn body?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are cats Sam, can't get a good picture
> And here is my sunshine dress


Cute little sunshine dress. Love the lacy frill around the bottom.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joy, so sorry about the shingles. I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> mp? --- sam


Member of Parliament?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I don't often look at the main forum but was looking at pictures this morning. I was pretty surprised at the harsh comments about a lovely skirt...not for my body but I could see the possibilities. What ever happened to saying nothing if you don't have any good to say?? It has made me appreciate all of you more than ever! ♡ Thanks! !


I agree, if we all had the same tastes it would be a boring world.
I don't read a lot in the main but I do like the new " pictures " category, you can scan the photos quickly & then look at anything interesting

I think it's very pretty but I've never had the body to wear something like that


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are cats Sam, can't get a good picture
> And here is my sunshine dress


Just darling! And I love buttons!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Shawl started, love working with this yarn, very soft. 17 rows down, 159 to go, lol


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I understood that some people thought it was modeled with no underwear and quite see through. She explained that there was a short nude slip under there. I felt sad for her as it was a beautifully done skirt and wonderful photography. I don't often go on there and saw that one too. She then showed another skirt with a long slip under it to show how it really looked for those who were offended. I'm with you.


I thought it was a great design and said so. Not everything will suit everyone but there's no need for nastiness. Haven't some of these people ever watched a fashion show, I wonder.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great that you've got the finance problem sorted out, Julie.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joy! Hoping you've got the shingles under control.


From me too as I know that they can be very painful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Cute little sunshine dress. Love the lacy frill around the bottom.


Thank you Angela


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jackielou.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Jacklou.

Julie, I'm glad you are feeling better & got your money issues sorted out.

Joy, hope you can get your health issues sorted out soon. Shingles are so nasty, if you get antiviral drugs within 72 hrs of the spots coming out, it can greatly reduce the pain & duration but if you wait longer, they don't help. My mom had them on her face & suffered for about 6 month, that was before the time of treatment. Last year DH & I got the vaccine, costs $200/ shot but better than that horrible pain. I'm not sure why it's not covered but thankfully most things are.

I've got the GKs here today, they are finally watching How it's Made on TV so are quiet for a little while.
I'm much better today, just a headache.
Still grey & cool here today so the snow isn't going yet????
Well, I'm many pages behind I'd better get reading


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Just darling! And I love buttons!


Thank you Sorlenna


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So everything looks good with my blood work except...she said I have the lowest vitamin D she's ever seen. Yikes! So I got a prescription for a mega dose once a week. I picked it up on the way home (chuckled when I saw them, said they look like rabbit pellets--and not the food pellets! LOL). I already took it. And so we'll see how much difference that makes. She did say it may help with the fatigue, too. I was a little surprised I'm not anemic, but it's good news that I'm not!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good riddance to bad garbage. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> He was found yesterday in Erie, Pennsylvania. As soon as the police surrounded his vehicle, he killed himself.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> mp? --- sam


Member of Parliament


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great that you've got the finance problem sorted out, Julie.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Jacklou.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad you are feeling better & got your money issues sorted out.
> 
> ...


So am I, Bonnie, it is a big relief.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I'm hoping to be on here soon with only good news and photos of knitting. Sorry my bad news seems to come in clumps with citizenship, real father still not found, uncle murdered and cousin hit by car and killed, and then brother brother along with my grandchildren's musical partner being hit by auto and killed. It is time for me to just start knitting and not talk about any of this any more, or at least try not too.


You've really had too much bad news lately. Time for something good in your life


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's good to talk about it daralene - otherwise it just stays inside and festers until you get sick and can't function - much better to get it out - we are always here for you. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I'm hoping to be on here soon with only good news and photos of knitting. Sorry my bad news seems to come in clumps with citizenship, real father still not found, uncle murdered and cousin hit by car and killed, and then brother brother along with my grandchildren's musical partner being hit by auto and killed. It is time for me to just start knitting and not talk about any of this any more, or at least try not too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it was a beautiful skirt - i say - if you have it - flaunt it. it did not deserve the snarky comments got - i figure they were from jealous women who wouldn't be able to wear something like that. always someone in the crowd that tries to sour everything. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I know exactly which skirt you mean without even looking , saw the picture


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought who cares if she has a slip on or not - not much was going to show in those little holes. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I understood that some people thought it was modeled with no underwear and quite see through. She explained that there was a short nude slip under there. I felt sad for her as it was a beautifully done skirt and wonderful photography. I don't often go on there and saw that one too. She then showed another skirt with a long slip under it to show how it really looked for those who were offended. I'm with you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:



> Enjoy your lunch - being with friends is such good medicine.
> 
> A friend from my last full time job is coming over today. She also got fed up with the management (it was that plus the breast cancer that made me want to find something better to do with my time) and left after 26 years there. She and her husband went on the COBRA health insurance and bills & Rx's were being paid as when she was on the active plan until 1/1/2017 when her husband's expenses were being denied. Her husband is disabled and is eligible for Medicare, but since Active plans are primary, he never signed up for Medicare (appropriate). COBRA however is standardly set up as Medicare primary and he should have been set up under Medicare when she left the job instead of COBRA - he should have gone on Medicare while she went on COBRA. The healthplan just wasn't set up correctly and incorrectly paid for his claims during the remainder of 2016.
> 
> ...


Your poor friend, I hope she gets the insurance issues sorted out without to much out of pocket expense. Seems the insurance companies are always happy to take premiums but not give back.
I'm sitting thankful for our system


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think it would probably be beautiful as a wedding dress if there was a matching top. I didn't see it with the long slip but am sure it made quite a difference.


That's what I thought when I saw it


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought it was a beautiful skirt - i say - if you have it - flaunt it. it did not deserve the snarky comments got - i figure they were from jealous women who wouldn't be able to wear something like that. always someone in the crowd that tries to sour everything. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Member of Parliament?


Correct.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

red cats - look great - can't wait to see what you put them on. the sunshine dress is beautiful - am i seeing some white at the hem? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> They are cats Sam, can't get a good picture
> And here is my sunshine dress


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think you would let it be - your work it too perfect - you would have to fix it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The mistake would stay right were it was


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - looking good. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Shawl started, love working with this yarn, very soft. 17 rows down, 159 to go, lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, cute buttons & I love your little dress.

Sam, sad that Alex has gained so much weight, it will be so hard to lose so much. Hopefully he will soon find a job


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> red cats - look great - can't wait to see what you put them on. the sunshine dress is beautiful - am i seeing some white at the hem? --- sam


I added lace to the bottom


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is sad - has he exhausted all avenues of healing? --- sam


Yes, tried all kinds of things & even went to the Mayo clinic in the US


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gotcha. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I added lace to the bottom


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally i am caught up. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> your summers must be fairly painful since your husband grows canola. --- sam


Sometimes it's not good, especially if it's planted next to the house but fortunately we usually go on a Harley trip the beginning of July so I get away from it for about 10 days. It sure looks pretty though


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i don't think you would let it me - your work it too perfect - you would have to fix it. --- sam


You are right it would bother me , I've just ripped out all my double knitting because I didn't like the cast on . I've decided to take the plunge and try and stick to a pattern . A drops design for a onesie it's going well so far


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, cute buttons & I love your little dress.
> 
> Sam, sad that Alex has gained so much weight, it will be so hard to lose so much. Hopefully he will soon find a job


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy birthday jackie - are you fostering a new baby. --- sam


Different Jackie???? It's Bubbalove that fosters babies


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> mp? --- sam


MP=member of parliament


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are cats Sam, can't get a good picture
> And here is my sunshine dress


Beautiful


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thanks, should have med shortly. Docs office sent Rx to wrong pharmacy!
Pammie, thank you. Had to laugh that you accused DH of stealing candy.
Nikki, looking great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm very familiar with various British private healthcare plans but the complexity of your plans sends my head reeling. :sm06: :sm06:


It was learned over 40 years of experience...and yes can be very complicated.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, glad blood work doesn't show anemia. I can't understand when we live on a desert why we are low in Vit. D3, but I am also. I take 1000 in/day. Mine don't look like rabbit pellets! Oh, maybe size and shape but a nice yellow color.
Daralene, hugs dear sis.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are right it would bother me , I've just ripped out all my double knitting because I didn't like the cast on . I've decided to take the plunge and try and stick to a pattern . A drops design for a onesie it's going well so far


Drops patterns aren't known for clear precise directions so if you make it through one of them without problems, you definitely are a pro.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, glad blood work doesn't show anemia. I can't understand when we live on a desert why we are low in Vit. D3, but I am also. I take 1000 in/day. Mine don't look like rabbit pellets! Oh, maybe size and shape but a nice yellow color.
> Daralene, hugs dear sis.


Mine are dark green! I asked about desert living too, as we average something like 350 sunny days a year. Doc says sunscreen (never go out without it) inhibits production and as we get older, we need longer exposure to produce enough (which without sunscreen can be hazardous... and there's the cycle). Desert folk tend to avoid sun because it's so intense. She says better to take a pill of vit D than get skin cancer. I agree! She says when I finish the scrip to go on the dailies but for now it's a weekly dose, very high.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Drops patterns aren't known for clear precise directions so if you make it through one of them without problems, you definitely are a pro.


So true! I made a baby sweater from one of their patterns for my BFF's GD. It was a challenge but beautiful in the end. Translations can be tricky, so take your time with it and you'll be fine. Can't wait to see your next wonderful creation!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Different Jackie???? It's Bubbalove that fosters babies


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 19 April '17
> 
> It's 69° at almost noon but feels cooler - if the breeze was warmer it would be nigh perfect. There is also 60% chance of rain. It's really hazy and I don't think the sun is going to burn through anytime soon.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of weight for Alex to put on. Can be very dangerous for him. Maybe being without a job has also contributed to his weight gain. Sure hope he can control it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I read about that. Wondered if that was the same fellow you mentioned. So sad for the family of the man he shot and for members of the shooter's family.


Yes. The victim's family has very strong faith and have forgiven him. They have also met with his ex girlfriend and made sure she knew they did not blame her. There has been a lot of people on Facebook telling the ex girlfriend that it was her fault. No way! The shooter should be held accountable for his own actions.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are cats Sam, can't get a good picture
> And here is my sunshine dress


So pretty, Sonja, and the buttons are really cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> mp? --- sam


Member of Parliament.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Shawl started, love working with this yarn, very soft. 17 rows down, 159 to go, lol


You're off to a good start.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Jacklou.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad you are feeling better & got your money issues sorted out.
> 
> ...


Seems to me that I heard last Fall that the shingles vac was covered for seniors, 65 to 70. I don't know why just those ages.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Back to my rug episode....in reply to my message asking if he was aware that I was in Canada, I got a message saying "no, what are you doing there". Obviously he didn't know that I was selling in Canada. Anyway, I told him the rug was no longer available so that's the end of that.


Good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 19 April '17
> 
> It's 69° at almost noon but feels cooler - if the breeze was warmer it would be nigh perfect. There is also 60% chance of rain. It's really hazy and I don't think the sun is going to burn through anytime soon.
> 
> ...


I know someone would love the Mac and cheese.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It did, thank goodness.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So it's all a big con! (for the body)


Sure is!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So everything looks good with my blood work except...she said I have the lowest vitamin D she's ever seen. Yikes! So I got a prescription for a mega dose once a week. I picked it up on the way home (chuckled when I saw them, said they look like rabbit pellets--and not the food pellets! LOL). I already took it. And so we'll see how much difference that makes. She did say it may help with the fatigue, too. I was a little surprised I'm not anemic, but it's good news that I'm not!


Good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> good riddance to bad garbage. --- sam


Yep


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine are dark green! I asked about desert living too, as we average something like 350 sunny days a year. Doc says sunscreen (never go out without it) inhibits production and as we get older, we need longer exposure to produce enough (which without sunscreen can be hazardous... and there's the cycle). Desert folk tend to avoid sun because it's so intense. She says better to take a pill of vit D than get skin cancer. I agree! She says when I finish the scrip to go on the dailies but for now it's a weekly dose, very high.


Life be confusing. If I do have Lupus, any sun is a nono. Go figure. Wore sunscreen, longssleeve shirt with sun protection in fabric ( probably very tight weave) hat with large brim and thing in back which covers neck, all this to walk Maya.

Got Valacyclovir from pharmacy to help shingles.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> They are cats Sam, can't get a good picture
> And here is my sunshine dress


I love the dress. It is always a pleasure to see what you are creating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Seems to me that I heard last Fall that the shingles vac was covered for seniors, 65 to 70. I don't know why just those ages.


It isn't covered here- last I asked it was around $160NZ


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Here is the post to Facebook made by Bella's mom. She is asking for prayer warriors to take time to pray not just for Bella, but for mom and dad and siblings as this journey impacts the entire family. 

Dates tend to stick with you when it triggers some emotion. Happy, sad, or an event that is personal or even monumental where it affects a large number of individuals. Then that date seems to be something; whether it means something just to you or gathers many individuals together to honor, remember or even celebrate that date. It's a number to make up a date to trigger that memory built from that emotion. We have had many through our journey together; both Scott and I through our marriage of almost 22 years and with our kids both good and bad, both celebratory and also moments,days,times of grief. Yet the last 5 years dates seem to be more prominent in recalling where we were, what happened, and usually it revolves around a surgery, a inpatient stay, a traumatic event that led us to that date around Bella's journey. April 20, 2016 Bella went into a surgery to get a central line, or Broviac, a ileostomy and other procedures. It was a day that led into another day that led into weeks of a roller-coaster no one could prepare us for. Tomorrow 1 year from that date on April 20, 2017 Bella goes back into surgery this time not as invasive or long and we sure pray not as eventful. Yet still so hard on her physically and then emotionally. For a child who struggles so hard with sensory issues hospital stays, surgeries and for Bella day to day care is not easy. She shuts down even more, she does not communicate and pain, emotions, all of it out of control becomes magnified. Then for us its just emotional, scary and huge and the dates come rushing back, the emotions, the feelings, the good and the bad and traumatic and it becomes so big. Its just a date. April 20, 2017 , its just a date until you put the moments in it that matter, until you add the emotions. Until you add in all the ingredients before and during and after of things that make that date no longer just a date.
So tomorrow at 8:30 am Bella heads to surgery with arrival of 7am to Mott's for a double lumen Broviac (she has a single catheter now but it will be changed to a double), a new GJ feeding tube , a brain MRI and a eye exam. Not nearly as invasive, nor expecting to do anything surgical that could lead to snowball of issues but surgical still the same and length of time and Mitochondrial and the whole exhausting day for her physically and emotionally is so much. Anesthesia with Bella is tough. So prayer warriors it would be greatly appreciated if you can pray for her tomorrow , pray for Scott and I tonight as we head over to Ann Arbor to stay and for her during and after surgery. Pray for her siblings as we are all separated, and give them the confidence and will to do what they need to do and know Gods got this.
Bella will be inpatient after for at least 24 hours and longer if needed. We pray it does not lead into any new paths for Bella of issues. We have had enough dates that have imprinted on our hearts and truly hope tomorrow is just that ; April 20, 2017.
Thank you for your love and support and prayers. Have a SuperBella shirt..sport it , Team Bella strong! #SuperBella#mitochondrialneedsacure#shesworthacure
#TeamBella


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Life be confusing. If I do have Lupus, any sun is a nono. Go figure. Wore sunscreen, longssleeve shirt with sun protection in fabric ( probably very tight weave) hat with large brim and thing in back which covers neck, all this to walk Maya.
> 
> Got Valacyclovir from pharmacy to help shingles.


Hope it Helps!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Here is the post to Facebook made by Bella's mom. She is asking for prayer warriors to take time to pray not just for Bella, but for mom and dad and siblings as this journey impacts the entire family.
> 
> Dates tend to stick with you when it triggers some emotion. Happy, sad, or an event that is personal or even monumental where it affects a large number of individuals. Then that date seems to be something; whether it means something just to you or gathers many individuals together to honor, remember or even celebrate that date. It's a number to make up a date to trigger that memory built from that emotion. We have had many through our journey together; both Scott and I through our marriage of almost 22 years and with our kids both good and bad, both celebratory and also moments,days,times of grief. Yet the last 5 years dates seem to be more prominent in recalling where we were, what happened, and usually it revolves around a surgery, a inpatient stay, a traumatic event that led us to that date around Bella's journey. April 20, 2016 Bella went into a surgery to get a central line, or Broviac, a ileostomy and other procedures. It was a day that led into another day that led into weeks of a roller-coaster no one could prepare us for. Tomorrow 1 year from that date on April 20, 2017 Bella goes back into surgery this time not as invasive or long and we sure pray not as eventful. Yet still so hard on her physically and then emotionally. For a child who struggles so hard with sensory issues hospital stays, surgeries and for Bella day to day care is not easy. She shuts down even more, she does not communicate and pain, emotions, all of it out of control becomes magnified. Then for us its just emotional, scary and huge and the dates come rushing back, the emotions, the feelings, the good and the bad and traumatic and it becomes so big. Its just a date. April 20, 2017 , its just a date until you put the moments in it that matter, until you add the emotions. Until you add in all the ingredients before and during and after of things that make that date no longer just a date.
> So tomorrow at 8:30 am Bella heads to surgery with arrival of 7am to Mott's for a double lumen Broviac (she has a single catheter now but it will be changed to a double), a new GJ feeding tube , a brain MRI and a eye exam. Not nearly as invasive, nor expecting to do anything surgical that could lead to snowball of issues but surgical still the same and length of time and Mitochondrial and the whole exhausting day for her physically and emotionally is so much. Anesthesia with Bella is tough. So prayer warriors it would be greatly appreciated if you can pray for her tomorrow , pray for Scott and I tonight as we head over to Ann Arbor to stay and for her during and after surgery. Pray for her siblings as we are all separated, and give them the confidence and will to do what they need to do and know Gods got this.
> ...


Prayers for sure for this precious wee one and her family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It isn't covered here- last I asked it was around $160NZ


Did you ever have chicken pox? If you didn't you'll be ok. I hope you didn't have chicken pox since the shingles vaccine. is sonexpensive for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine are dark green! I asked about desert living too, as we average something like 350 sunny days a year. Doc says sunscreen (never go out without it) inhibits production and as we get older, we need longer exposure to produce enough (which without sunscreen can be hazardous... and there's the cycle). Desert folk tend to avoid sun because it's so intense. She says better to take a pill of vit D than get skin cancer. I agree! She says when I finish the scrip to go on the dailies but for now it's a weekly dose, very high.


Is it D added to milk in the US? It is here in Canada

I'm glad all the tests were good but Vit D, that's easily fixed


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, glad blood work doesn't show anemia. I can't understand when we live on a desert why we are low in Vit. D3, but I am also. I take 1000 in/day. Mine don't look like rabbit pellets! Oh, maybe size and shape but a nice yellow color.
> Daralene, hugs dear sis.


Back atcha'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Did you ever have chicken pox? If you didn't you'll be ok. I hope you didn't have chicken pox since the shingles vaccine. is sonexpensive for you.


Yes, I was quite ill with it at 6 years old, so in my opinion it is a risk, but I don't have that much spare.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine are dark green! I asked about desert living too, as we average something like 350 sunny days a year. Doc says sunscreen (never go out without it) inhibits production and as we get older, we need longer exposure to produce enough (which without sunscreen can be hazardous... and there's the cycle). Desert folk tend to avoid sun because it's so intense. She says better to take a pill of vit D than get skin cancer. I agree! She says when I finish the scrip to go on the dailies but for now it's a weekly dose, very high.


Thank you for the explanation. Being in the dessert one normally thinks you would be so high in vitamin D.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It isn't covered here- last I asked it was around $160NZ


I think the reasoning is it's not known how many years it's good for or how effective so they want more data before funding. I know how people suffer with shingles so decided we should get it & I didn't even have to argue with DH,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. The victim's family has very strong faith and have forgiven him. They have also met with his ex girlfriend and made sure she knew they did not blame her. There has been a lot of people on Facebook telling the ex girlfriend that it was her fault. No way! The shooter should be held accountable for his own actions.


They sound like very special and exceptional people. A real loss to lose anyone from that family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Seems to me that I heard last Fall that the shingles vac was covered for seniors, 65 to 70. I don't know why just those ages.


I know several young people that have had shingles. It it did seem their cases were milder and less nerve damage. Don't know the answer to your question though. Sometimes people get colon cancer before the age insurance covers colonoscopies or breast cancer before they cover mammographies.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> My brother has swollen ankles and he just had all kinds of tests for his heart. His cardiologist says everything is fine. So far they haven't come up with an answer for the swelling.


I hope the docs can figure it out for him, Liz.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know several young people that have had shingles. It it did seem their cases were milder and less nerve damage. Don't know the answer to your question though. Sometimes people get colon cancer before the age insurance covers colonoscopies or breast cancer before they cover mammographies.


Maybe the shingles vaccine is covered in Ontario for older people as it can be so severe for them?
I know they don't recommend getting the vaccine until after 55 here.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, of course you had to finish doing nothing from the day before! You can't leave it unfinished! ???? Seems that way for me too this week. Got great blood work results though. A1c was 6.4. Every thing else was good too. Two more Drs on Tuesday and need bone density test. Plus dr wants thyroid ultrasound done.


Funny, Tami...I never seem to finish doing nothing!!

It sounds like you are having a total tune up, with all your doc appointments...and you are getting good news!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I'm hoping to be on here soon with only good news and photos of knitting. Sorry my bad news seems to come in clumps with citizenship, real father still not found, uncle murdered and cousin hit by car and killed, and then brother brother along with my grandchildren's musical partner being hit by auto and killed. It is time for me to just start knitting and not talk about any of this any more, or at least try not too.


Daralene I hope you get to the knitting therapy. You have had a lot going on in your life...Hugs for you!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> When is the wedding?


The wedding is in June...and as slow as I knit I am not feeling hopeful about it. Gwen asked about a pattern...didn't even decide on that, yet!
Sigh!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary I hope all goes well with Bella tomorrow. Such stress for the whole family.

Liz, hope they soon discover your DBs problem & get him feeling better.

GKs are gone home, I had such a headache this afternoon I was really glad to see them go.
I thought they would be here for supper so had made a roast chicken, dressing, potatoes & gravy but their mom picked them up just before. I guess we will be eating leftovers for a few days. The headache is much better since I ate .

GD helped me plant dahlias & gladiolas in pots this morning, we have to start them inside to have them bloom here.
Tomorrow I need to transplant a bunch of plants


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April but I don't think so . I'll stick to knitting although that's causing me problems just now , not happy with my double knitting so that's off the needles waiting to start again , wanted to make a romper suit but the blue yarn I was going to use is knitting up to thick so I'm at a loss what to start now


Like the hat I'm doing...took three tries to get the right needle size and yarn to work! But I am confident you will figure it out, Sonja, and whatever you make will be amazing!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is it D added to milk in the US? It is here in Canada
> 
> I'm glad all the tests were good but Vit D, that's easily fixed


Yes, but he buys skim milk, which I won't drink! I'm not a big milk drinker anymore anyway, but I was pretty happy at being encouraged to eat more cheese! LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, Alex needs someone outside family, preferably someone who has lost a great deal of weight him/herself, to give him a come to Jesus talk. He might need evaluation for depression as well--that was a big part of my weight gain. Sending good thoughts always.

And blessings on that sweet child Bella and her family. May all go well and smoothly.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> I understood that some people thought it was modeled with no underwear and quite see through. She explained that there was a short nude slip under there. I felt sad for her as it was a beautifully done skirt and wonderful photography. I don't often go on there and saw that one too. She then showed another skirt with a long slip under it to show how it really looked for those who were offended. I'm with you.


It would be a great bathing suit cover up (for someone built like the woman in the photo!!).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy your lunch - being with friends is such good medicine.
> 
> A friend from my last full time job is coming over today. She also got fed up with the management (it was that plus the breast cancer that made me want to find something better to do with my time) and left after 26 years there. She and her husband went on the COBRA health insurance and bills & Rx's were being paid as when she was on the active plan until 1/1/2017 when her husband's expenses were being denied. Her husband is disabled and is eligible for Medicare, but since Active plans are primary, he never signed up for Medicare (appropriate). COBRA however is standardly set up as Medicare primary and he should have been set up under Medicare when she left the job instead of COBRA - he should have gone on Medicare while she went on COBRA. The healthplan just wasn't set up correctly and incorrectly paid for his claims during the remainder of 2016.
> 
> ...


I am sure she will so appreciate your help with her medical, Rookie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Since everything was cleaned up from Easter dinner, my SIL took me to the casino in Niagara on Monday. Had a very successful afternoon. I came home $226 to the good. Was my lucky day. My SIL also came out ahead of the game. Also had lunch at the Deli. We shared a Reuben sandwich. It was huge and excellent. I was beat by the time we got home. All in all, it turned out to be a lovely weekend. It's pouring rain now. I put grass seed on the back lawn yesterday so the rain will help. Just got a call from my surgeon's office and he's moved up my surgery to 11.15 instead of noon. I'll be glad to get it done. Daralene, have you had your cyst removed yet?


Way to go, Liz! As long as you come home with more than you spent, it's all good!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> One of my dogs jumped on the table and ate a whole bag of miniature Snickers. She was fine, but I was still concerned. Funny thing is that I blamed my husband for eating the Halloween candy!


That's funny, Pammie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> that must have been three in diapers at one time. my sister Rowena had 4 in 6 years and i remember piles of diapers. that was before disposable diapers. i used to spend summers with her and i had the job of washing and hanging the diapers outside. i thought it great fun. --- sam


Boy, I bet Rowena was so glad you were there for the summer!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It isn't covered here- last I asked it was around $160NZ


I had to pay for mine but that was months before I heard it was covered for some.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Did you ever have chicken pox? If you didn't you'll be ok. I hope you didn't have chicken pox since the shingles vaccine. is sonexpensive for you.


I never had chicken pox, but they tested me and I had the virus anyway. So I got the shingles shot. The only childhood disease I had was mumps on one side. When I got pregnant, they tested me for measles and it said I had had them. No, just a very strong immune system.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw it as well, and I didn't even think about whether or not something was underneath (thought of it as something like wearing a swimsuit underneath)--it's a beautiful skirt on a beautiful body and if it makes her happy, more power to her.


My thoughts too, Sorlenna!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> They are cats Sam, can't get a good picture
> And here is my sunshine dress


Sonja that is really lovely!! Perfect buttons, too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Here is the post to Facebook made by Bella's mom. She is asking for prayer warriors to take time to pray not just for Bella, but for mom and dad and siblings as this journey impacts the entire family.
> 
> Dates tend to stick with you when it triggers some emotion. Happy, sad, or an event that is personal or even monumental where it affects a large number of individuals. Then that date seems to be something; whether it means something just to you or gathers many individuals together to honor, remember or even celebrate that date. It's a number to make up a date to trigger that memory built from that emotion. We have had many through our journey together; both Scott and I through our marriage of almost 22 years and with our kids both good and bad, both celebratory and also moments,days,times of grief. Yet the last 5 years dates seem to be more prominent in recalling where we were, what happened, and usually it revolves around a surgery, a inpatient stay, a traumatic event that led us to that date around Bella's journey. April 20, 2016 Bella went into a surgery to get a central line, or Broviac, a ileostomy and other procedures. It was a day that led into another day that led into weeks of a roller-coaster no one could prepare us for. Tomorrow 1 year from that date on April 20, 2017 Bella goes back into surgery this time not as invasive or long and we sure pray not as eventful. Yet still so hard on her physically and then emotionally. For a child who struggles so hard with sensory issues hospital stays, surgeries and for Bella day to day care is not easy. She shuts down even more, she does not communicate and pain, emotions, all of it out of control becomes magnified. Then for us its just emotional, scary and huge and the dates come rushing back, the emotions, the feelings, the good and the bad and traumatic and it becomes so big. Its just a date. April 20, 2017 , its just a date until you put the moments in it that matter, until you add the emotions. Until you add in all the ingredients before and during and after of things that make that date no longer just a date.
> So tomorrow at 8:30 am Bella heads to surgery with arrival of 7am to Mott's for a double lumen Broviac (she has a single catheter now but it will be changed to a double), a new GJ feeding tube , a brain MRI and a eye exam. Not nearly as invasive, nor expecting to do anything surgical that could lead to snowball of issues but surgical still the same and length of time and Mitochondrial and the whole exhausting day for her physically and emotionally is so much. Anesthesia with Bella is tough. So prayer warriors it would be greatly appreciated if you can pray for her tomorrow , pray for Scott and I tonight as we head over to Ann Arbor to stay and for her during and after surgery. Pray for her siblings as we are all separated, and give them the confidence and will to do what they need to do and know Gods got this.
> ...


Such heartbreak for this family and yet they remain so strong. I can't imagine how they keep it together. Prayers for not only Bella but the entire family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I hope the docs can figure it out for him, Liz.


Thanks.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Shawl started, love working with this yarn, very soft. 17 rows down, 159 to go, lol


Almost finished, Nikki! You sure do nice work with your arm in a sling! :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> So everything looks good with my blood work except...she said I have the lowest vitamin D she's ever seen. Yikes! So I got a prescription for a mega dose once a week. I picked it up on the way home (chuckled when I saw them, said they look like rabbit pellets--and not the food pellets! LOL). I already took it. And so we'll see how much difference that makes. She did say it may help with the fatigue, too. I was a little surprised I'm not anemic, but it's good news that I'm not!


Good news Sorlenna. I have been taking extra D for years...think it really makes a difference. I hope it does for you as well!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary I hope all goes well with Bella tomorrow. Such stress for the whole family.
> 
> Liz, hope they soon discover your DBs problem & get him feeling better.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, I hope you're not overtaxing yourself. Sounds like you've had a lot on your plate since you had the flu.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Way to go, Liz! As long as you come home with more than you spent, it's all good!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Here is the post to Facebook made by Bella's mom. She is asking for prayer warriors to take time to pray not just for Bella, but for mom and dad and siblings as this journey impacts the entire family.
> 
> Dates tend to stick with you when it triggers some emotion. Happy, sad, or an event that is personal or even monumental where it affects a large number of individuals. Then that date seems to be something; whether it means something just to you or gathers many individuals together to honor, remember or even celebrate that date. It's a number to make up a date to trigger that memory built from that emotion. We have had many through our journey together; both Scott and I through our marriage of almost 22 years and with our kids both good and bad, both celebratory and also moments,days,times of grief. Yet the last 5 years dates seem to be more prominent in recalling where we were, what happened, and usually it revolves around a surgery, a inpatient stay, a traumatic event that led us to that date around Bella's journey. April 20, 2016 Bella went into a surgery to get a central line, or Broviac, a ileostomy and other procedures. It was a day that led into another day that led into weeks of a roller-coaster no one could prepare us for. Tomorrow 1 year from that date on April 20, 2017 Bella goes back into surgery this time not as invasive or long and we sure pray not as eventful. Yet still so hard on her physically and then emotionally. For a child who struggles so hard with sensory issues hospital stays, surgeries and for Bella day to day care is not easy. She shuts down even more, she does not communicate and pain, emotions, all of it out of control becomes magnified. Then for us its just emotional, scary and huge and the dates come rushing back, the emotions, the feelings, the good and the bad and traumatic and it becomes so big. Its just a date. April 20, 2017 , its just a date until you put the moments in it that matter, until you add the emotions. Until you add in all the ingredients before and during and after of things that make that date no longer just a date.
> So tomorrow at 8:30 am Bella heads to surgery with arrival of 7am to Mott's for a double lumen Broviac (she has a single catheter now but it will be changed to a double), a new GJ feeding tube , a brain MRI and a eye exam. Not nearly as invasive, nor expecting to do anything surgical that could lead to snowball of issues but surgical still the same and length of time and Mitochondrial and the whole exhausting day for her physically and emotionally is so much. Anesthesia with Bella is tough. So prayer warriors it would be greatly appreciated if you can pray for her tomorrow , pray for Scott and I tonight as we head over to Ann Arbor to stay and for her during and after surgery. Pray for her siblings as we are all separated, and give them the confidence and will to do what they need to do and know Gods got this.
> ...


Many prayers for this family.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

If you're reading along, Mel, I hope you and Gage are having a great week!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am sure she will so appreciate your help with her medical, Rookie!


She and her DH are all set. He's on some very expensive medications and Medicare will pay for a large chunk of it. It's hard for me to remember and deal with the fact that it wasn't that long ago that Rx was added to Medicare.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, praying for precious Bella and her whole family.
Daralene, thank you for your support.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Drops patterns aren't known for clear precise directions so if you make it through one of them without problems, you definitely are a pro.


That's why I steer clear of them , but this one I've read through and I think I understand the pattern so thought I would try it . Who knows maybe I will end up with 3 sleeves and no legs :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> So pretty, Sonja, and the buttons are really cute.


Thank you Liz


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Mary, thoughts and prayers for you and Scott and for Bella and family. It surely seems some are given way too much. Thank you for all you do for them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Funny, Tami...I never seem to finish doing nothing!!
> 
> It sounds like you are having a total tune up, with all your doc appointments...and you are getting good news!


The 3 dr appointments are routine. Bone density needs checked. Haven't had it done it years. Can't remember when. Still having issues swallowing some foods. Nothing new, had same issues before surgery.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It isn't covered here- last I asked it was around $160NZ


It's free here for anyone in there 70s


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, healing energy sent your way.


Thank you. I'm not worried about it. It's very possible that it's from a bundle of nerves very close to the remaining thyroid that is causing the issues. There are days that potatoes in any form don't want to go down, soft breads. Apple peels are the big problem. So I peel them. Either DH eats the peel or the bunnies do! Had the same problem before the thyroid surgery.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I love the dress. It is always a pleasure to see what you are creating.


Thank you Mary .

I will be thinking and praying for Bella and her family


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming her way to surround her with warm healing goodness. --- sam



pacer said:


> Here is the post to Facebook made by Bella's mom. She is asking for prayer warriors to take time to pray not just for Bella, but for mom and dad and siblings as this journey impacts the entire family.
> 
> Dates tend to stick with you when it triggers some emotion. Happy, sad, or an event that is personal or even monumental where it affects a large number of individuals. Then that date seems to be something; whether it means something just to you or gathers many individuals together to honor, remember or even celebrate that date. It's a number to make up a date to trigger that memory built from that emotion. We have had many through our journey together; both Scott and I through our marriage of almost 22 years and with our kids both good and bad, both celebratory and also moments,days,times of grief. Yet the last 5 years dates seem to be more prominent in recalling where we were, what happened, and usually it revolves around a surgery, a inpatient stay, a traumatic event that led us to that date around Bella's journey. April 20, 2016 Bella went into a surgery to get a central line, or Broviac, a ileostomy and other procedures. It was a day that led into another day that led into weeks of a roller-coaster no one could prepare us for. Tomorrow 1 year from that date on April 20, 2017 Bella goes back into surgery this time not as invasive or long and we sure pray not as eventful. Yet still so hard on her physically and then emotionally. For a child who struggles so hard with sensory issues hospital stays, surgeries and for Bella day to day care is not easy. She shuts down even more, she does not communicate and pain, emotions, all of it out of control becomes magnified. Then for us its just emotional, scary and huge and the dates come rushing back, the emotions, the feelings, the good and the bad and traumatic and it becomes so big. Its just a date. April 20, 2017 , its just a date until you put the moments in it that matter, until you add the emotions. Until you add in all the ingredients before and during and after of things that make that date no longer just a date.
> So tomorrow at 8:30 am Bella heads to surgery with arrival of 7am to Mott's for a double lumen Broviac (she has a single catheter now but it will be changed to a double), a new GJ feeding tube , a brain MRI and a eye exam. Not nearly as invasive, nor expecting to do anything surgical that could lead to snowball of issues but surgical still the same and length of time and Mitochondrial and the whole exhausting day for her physically and emotionally is so much. Anesthesia with Bella is tough. So prayer warriors it would be greatly appreciated if you can pray for her tomorrow , pray for Scott and I tonight as we head over to Ann Arbor to stay and for her during and after surgery. Pray for her siblings as we are all separated, and give them the confidence and will to do what they need to do and know Gods got this.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i feel really bad for him. he has no confidence in himself - which is too bad - he really is a good worker. what i find really sad is that he has never really grown up. he checks in with his mother on every decision - no one can tell him anything - he won't listen. i have tried and i was surprised he didn't hit me - i figure he has to learn the hard way but even then i wonder whether he will learn anything. it's just a sorry mess. i've learned just to stand on the sidelines and watch and keep my mouth shut. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sam, Alex needs someone outside family, preferably someone who has lost a great deal of weight him/herself, to give him a come to Jesus talk. He might need evaluation for depression as well--that was a big part of my weight gain. Sending good thoughts always.
> 
> And blessings on that sweet child Bella and her family. May all go well and smoothly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I never had chicken pox, but they tested me and I had the virus anyway. So I got the shingles shot. The only childhood disease I had was mumps on one side. When I got pregnant, they tested me for measles and it said I had had them. No, just a very strong immune system.


I never had any childhood illness . Like you very strong immune system . I made up for it with problems with nose and throat and plenty of broken bones


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja that is really lovely!! Perfect buttons, too!


Thank you April


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto


RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene - it is a very difficult situation and Dr.s can only do so much. Praying with you and sending hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been trying to get caught up but I don't think that it's meant to be today, I'll just have to try for tomorrow, we went to Cheyenne today to go see the holistic doc, he started to desensitize me to my cats, that was really cool, and he was able to take me off of one of the supplements he had me on, Whoohoo!!
We went to yoga and then about 2 hours ago my neighbor called and wanted me to go over to see her middle daughters new hedgehog, and we ended up visiting for about 2 hours. lol I'm pooped!! 
So on that note, sweet dreams to all and to all a good night. 
And prayers and hugs for all in need of them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, hope you can get desensitized to your cat. My DGD had a hedgehog.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, but he buys skim milk, which I won't drink! I'm not a big milk drinker anymore anyway, but I was pretty happy at being encouraged to eat more cheese! LOL


????I would be too, I love mild cheddar. My DH likes processed cheese & cheese whiz, yuk!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It would be a great bathing suit cover up (for someone built like the woman in the photo!!).


Yes, it would only fit my left leg????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I never had chicken pox, but they tested me and I had the virus anyway. So I got the shingles shot. The only childhood disease I had was mumps on one side. When I got pregnant, they tested me for measles and it said I had had them. No, just a very strong immune system.


You must have been exposed as a child but had such a good immune system that you didn't even notice. I had mumps, measles & chicken pox all the year I was in grade one, at Thanksgiving, Christmas & Easter, I'm sure my mom was impressed, not! My youngest had chicken pox at 16, OMG was he sick, they were in his ears & mouth & up his nose. He had a cast on his arm for a broken elbow at the time, almost drove him crazy. After 2 weeks of suffering, someone told me, put Dettol in the bath & it dries them up very quickly????A bit late them. Older son had them at 5 yrs & was barely sick. I think DS2 has a poor immune system, he's been sick lots & jaw has thus stupid auto immune thing, good grief.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Bonnie, I hope you're not overtaxing yourself. Sounds like you've had a lot on your plate since you had the flu.


I didn't do much today, planted a few bulbs & roots & cleaned the church.& made meals. GKs were a bit of a pain in the butt today, fought a lot for some reason & I didn't have as much patience as I should have????They probably told their mom grandma was an old bat today????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I'm not worried about it. It's very possible that it's from a bundle of nerves very close to the remaining thyroid that is causing the issues. There are days that potatoes in any form don't want to go down, soft breads. Apple peels are the big problem. So I peel them. Either DH eats the peel or the bunnies do! Had the same problem before the thyroid surgery.


I hope you can get that fixed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, hope you can get desensitized to your cat. My DGD had a hedgehog.


I've never even seen one except on TV, they look cute. Are they good pets?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I still have my headache but better than it was.
I did knit for a while tonight,I'm working on the Estonian sampler scarf, it's a mystery knit along. I did the Jan clue right away but didn't get back at it so I'm 3 months behind. I've done nupps for the first time tonight, not as bad as I expected them to be, just a little fuddled but no more so than adding beads. I'm not crazy about having a project carry on for 11 months, I'd rather get at it & get it done.

I was looking at the links & someone posted this, some really pretty patterns , the shawl is gorgeous & I love the bunny blanket.

http://intheloopknitting.com/cable-creatures-knitting-patterns/
Well better get off to bed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I don't think hedgehogs make good pets, not cuddly, nor as responsive as a rabbit or guinea pig. I held it but wasn't impressed, and I'm an animal lover. I think it's more the oddity of owning one that attracts people.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can only imagine the outrage if people are fined for not voting. It would go a long way to cleaning up the voter records, however.


It happens here-and becuase it is what we expect no real objections.
We might complain about having to vote but not about being fined. And the only time we didn't vote they accepted our reason.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful sweater margaret - did you do the top underneath also? --- sam


The top under is a shop bought sewn one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never even seen one except on TV, they look cute. Are they good pets?


I see them now and again when I'm out with the dog , I think there is a family of them on the land to the side of my house , they track through the back garden at night . They are very cute to look at especially the baby ones but they are known to carry fleas.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I still have my headache but better than it was.
> I did knit for a while tonight,I'm working on the Estonian sampler scarf, it's a mystery knit along. I did the Jan clue right away but didn't get back at it so I'm 3 months behind. I've done nupps for the first time tonight, not as bad as I expected them to be, just a little fuddled but no more so than adding beads. I'm not crazy about having a project carry on for 11 months, I'd rather get at it & get it done.
> 
> I was looking at the links & someone posted this, some really pretty patterns , the shawl is gorgeous & I love the bunny blanket.
> ...


Hope your headache goes soon Bonnie 
I've had that bunny blanket on my to do list for ages still haven't made it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> After 9 years here, probably to make them see out three parliamentary terms.


Any elected since 2004 do actually have a similar arrangement to the majority of the population. They however have just over 15% of their income paid into Superannuation while most of us get just under 10%. But at least it is not as bad as it was. Those elected before 2004 are under the old rules- and some of them have a $200,000 yearly pension. And then on top of that many of them also get high paying jobs.
I don't think those since 2004 can access the payments until they retire above a certain age (this is lower than the pension age, but applies to everyone who has enough and wants to retire early.)
On top of the compulsory payments employers can pay in more and individuals can make extra payments to provide them more security in retirement.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Member of Parliament?


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Jacklou.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad you are feeling better & got your money issues sorted out.
> 
> ...


Here the shingles vaccine is available free to those between 70 and 79. No idea why that age.
And the Flu for those over 65 or with certain medical conditions putting them at greater risk of complications. So Maryanne and David both get them becuase of there asthma. And many workplaces provide them- all health facilties do for example. One of my knitting groups is council run so I am an official volunteer and can get one free that way- so doing that in May. 
I guess it is cheaper for work places to pay for the vaccine than to pay sick leave for them if they get flu. And to prevent it doing the rounds of all the staff as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So everything looks good with my blood work except...she said I have the lowest vitamin D she's ever seen. Yikes! So I got a prescription for a mega dose once a week. I picked it up on the way home (chuckled when I saw them, said they look like rabbit pellets--and not the food pellets! LOL). I already took it. And so we'll see how much difference that makes. She did say it may help with the fatigue, too. I was a little surprised I'm not anemic, but it's good news that I'm not!


Mine is low too- and that is in a country with a lot of sun (and I don't use nearly as much sunscreen as I should so what would happen if I did I don't know.) Might be an easy fix for the tiredness for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, glad blood work doesn't show anemia. I can't understand when we live on a desert why we are low in Vit. D3, but I am also. I take 1000 in/day. Mine don't look like rabbit pellets! Oh, maybe size and shape but a nice yellow color.
> Daralene, hugs dear sis.


Mine are drops- put one on my hand each day and lick it off. And the high dose one here is liquid as well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Here is the post to Facebook made by Bella's mom. She is asking for prayer warriors to take time to pray not just for Bella, but for mom and dad and siblings as this journey impacts the entire family.
> 
> Dates tend to stick with you when it triggers some emotion. Happy, sad, or an event that is personal or even monumental where it affects a large number of individuals. Then that date seems to be something; whether it means something just to you or gathers many individuals together to honor, remember or even celebrate that date. It's a number to make up a date to trigger that memory built from that emotion. We have had many through our journey together; both Scott and I through our marriage of almost 22 years and with our kids both good and bad, both celebratory and also moments,days,times of grief. Yet the last 5 years dates seem to be more prominent in recalling where we were, what happened, and usually it revolves around a surgery, a inpatient stay, a traumatic event that led us to that date around Bella's journey. April 20, 2016 Bella went into a surgery to get a central line, or Broviac, a ileostomy and other procedures. It was a day that led into another day that led into weeks of a roller-coaster no one could prepare us for. Tomorrow 1 year from that date on April 20, 2017 Bella goes back into surgery this time not as invasive or long and we sure pray not as eventful. Yet still so hard on her physically and then emotionally. For a child who struggles so hard with sensory issues hospital stays, surgeries and for Bella day to day care is not easy. She shuts down even more, she does not communicate and pain, emotions, all of it out of control becomes magnified. Then for us its just emotional, scary and huge and the dates come rushing back, the emotions, the feelings, the good and the bad and traumatic and it becomes so big. Its just a date. April 20, 2017 , its just a date until you put the moments in it that matter, until you add the emotions. Until you add in all the ingredients before and during and after of things that make that date no longer just a date.
> So tomorrow at 8:30 am Bella heads to surgery with arrival of 7am to Mott's for a double lumen Broviac (she has a single catheter now but it will be changed to a double), a new GJ feeding tube , a brain MRI and a eye exam. Not nearly as invasive, nor expecting to do anything surgical that could lead to snowball of issues but surgical still the same and length of time and Mitochondrial and the whole exhausting day for her physically and emotionally is so much. Anesthesia with Bella is tough. So prayer warriors it would be greatly appreciated if you can pray for her tomorrow , pray for Scott and I tonight as we head over to Ann Arbor to stay and for her during and after surgery. Pray for her siblings as we are all separated, and give them the confidence and will to do what they need to do and know Gods got this.
> ...


Keeping Bella and all her family in my thoughts today as they go through yet another heart wrenching procedure.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never even seen one except on TV, they look cute. Are they good pets?


Hedgehogs are a dying breed here. Their numbers are dwindling rapidly due to the increased use of pesticides and also so many gardens are tidied up now leaving no overgrown areas for them to hibernate and also fenced in so they can't wander from one to another. Several years ago I had a family of hedgehogs come out to play on the grass every evening at dusk (in the summer) but haven't seen any sign of them for years. They're cute to watch but they're usually flea ridden so not good pets.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i feel really bad for him. he has no confidence in himself - which is too bad - he really is a good worker. what i find really sad is that he has never really grown up. he checks in with his mother on every decision - no one can tell him anything - he won't listen. i have tried and i was surprised he didn't hit me - i figure he has to learn the hard way but even then i wonder whether he will learn anything. it's just a sorry mess. i've learned just to stand on the sidelines and watch and keep my mouth shut. --- sam


Sometimes all you can do is stand back. But he sure needs to do something if he is to give himself a decent chance of a good life. That weight gain is terrible- makes Maryanne's look small. But if he won't listen you are only likely to make it worse trying to force him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't do much today, planted a few bulbs & roots & cleaned the church.& made meals. GKs were a bit of a pain in the butt today, fought a lot for some reason & I didn't have as much patience as I should have????They probably told their mom grandma was an old bat today????


They will be pains at times won't they? Makes them that more tiring as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the reasoning is it's not known how many years it's good for or how effective so they want more data before funding. I know how people suffer with shingles so decided we should get it & I didn't even have to argue with DH,


Well done! Pity you can only spend money once. I need to keep what I've got for travel this fortnight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I had to pay for mine but that was months before I heard it was covered for some.


Probably don't want too many knowing?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's free here for anyone in there 70s


There's some parts of your Health System definitely better than what ours has become.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm beginning to feel like those tough pioneer women. When I was young things just got me down so quickly and now I am learning to roll with the punches a little better. I know I have to do what I can to change whatever I can and pray about the rest and I can't control it all. Granted it hits me at unexpected times when I think I've dealt with it all so well, but then I allow myself that as even the tough pioneer women were still human. I like that image as it shows as we go through life we learn that there is so much sadness and so much joy and I must learn to accept and appreciate both in their own time. Oh dear...now to get on with the everyday life, like finishing getting ready. I'm meeting a friend for lunch and that will be such a joy. She is bringing a friend with her, so fun galore.


Enjoy your time with your friend. Big hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great, so many spend their senior years in poor health. I'm amazed how gracefully some people age. I just saw a birthday party invitation for a lady's 103rd birthday & just 2 summers ago she was still doing deserts & salads for the Sunday smorgasbord at a local lake resort. She broke her hip at 98 & I thought that might be the end of her but she's like the energizer bunny????


Wow what an amazing woman. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Any elected since 2004 do actually have a similar arrangement to the majority of the population. They however have just over 15% of their income paid into Superannuation while most of us get just under 10%. But at least it is not as bad as it was. Those elected before 2004 are under the old rules- and some of them have a $200,000 yearly pension. And then on top of that many of them also get high paying jobs.
> I don't think those since 2004 can access the payments until they retire above a certain age (this is lower than the pension age, but applies to everyone who has enough and wants to retire early.)
> On top of the compulsory payments employers can pay in more and individuals can make extra payments to provide them more security in retirement.


Right.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are cats Sam, can't get a good picture
> And here is my sunshine dress


Just gorgeous Sonja! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i've all but stopped watching the news - i just don't need bombarded with the world's troubles. i don't need to hear of all the killing going on. sometimes i thing the 'public's right to knw"
> is way over done. maybe if these people didn't make the front page all the time it might get better. --- sam


It isn't often that there is any "good" news on that's for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Member of Parliament?


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers especially today for Bella and her family. Also for those helping them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's why I steer clear of them , but this one I've read through and I think I understand the pattern so thought I would try it . Who knows maybe I will end up with 3 sleeves and no legs :sm02:


Once I figured out some of the wording, it went fine and I had some very nice hooded baby ponchos snd matching bootie sets. Wow, that was nearly 5 years ago already.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Mary, thoughts and prayers for you and Scott and for Bella and family. It surely seems some are given way too much. Thank you for all you do for them.


Totally agree and adding my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is really weird! Milk a goat and get thread at the same time....LOL....Fascinating about the cows and the dogs.


Cashmeregma said:


> OK, on to other things....learned that cows tend to stand facing the same direction and it all has to do with the magnetic poles. Wonder if they face the opposite direction south of the equator. I think it is north that they face here, unless there are too many electrical towers and wires interfering with the magnetism. Also was shown that dogs in unfamiliar territory will circle when going to the bathroom to find the magnetic direction. It helps them to learn their new location. So interesting. The strange one was that they have put the DNA of a certain spider into goats and now in the goats milk they can get strong spider strands to use for other things. I felt sick and awful learning about this, like the island of Dr. Moreau come to life, but then the evil thought occurred about the possibility of a new yarn. YIKES....what was I thinking. Scary stuff. They wanted to farm the spiders but no possibility because they are cannibalistic and highly territorial, so someone came up with this idea. I feel funny even writing this, but of course, we've all heard this type of thing has been going on.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine are dark green! I asked about desert living too, as we average something like 350 sunny days a year. Doc says sunscreen (never go out without it) inhibits production and as we get older, we need longer exposure to produce enough (which without sunscreen can be hazardous... and there's the cycle). Desert folk tend to avoid sun because it's so intense. She says better to take a pill of vit D than get skin cancer. I agree! She says when I finish the scrip to go on the dailies but for now it's a weekly dose, very high.


Many people here are low on Vitamin D these days too. They say it is due to sunscreen and also that people tend to not be outside as much as past generations did. Even children dont play outside as much these days and certainly younger generation dont due to technology time versus outdoor time. Having said that mine was tested last year and I passed! Woo hoo. I agree though sunscreen is better than skin cancer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i feel really bad for him. he has no confidence in himself - which is too bad - he really is a good worker. what i find really sad is that he has never really grown up. he checks in with his mother on every decision - no one can tell him anything - he won't listen. i have tried and i was surprised he didn't hit me - i figure he has to learn the hard way but even then i wonder whether he will learn anything. it's just a sorry mess. i've learned just to stand on the sidelines and watch and keep my mouth shut. --- sam


Sometimes that's all you can do. But, I hope he finds some help. Our library and some local churches provide free job search and interviewing skills and sometimes become "life coaches" too to help instill confidence, resources for weight loss help. I hope he checks the local library for assistance.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Seems to me that I heard last Fall that the shingles vac was covered for seniors, 65 to 70. I don't know why just those ages.


It is free here for 70 and over. I just looked it up. It is around $200 otherwise (same as Bonnie said). It seems the vaccine only lasts around 10 years so if it is given around 50-60 year age group then they would need another one later in life..... so not cost effective.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Life be confusing. If I do have Lupus, any sun is a nono. Go figure. Wore sunscreen, longssleeve shirt with sun protection in fabric ( probably very tight weave) hat with large brim and thing in back which covers neck, all this to walk Maya.
> 
> Got Valacyclovir from pharmacy to help shingles.


I am glad at least you have medication to help. Hope it does.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I want to visit a casino sometime. You did well! Do you just play the slot machines? So glad the saga about the rug is over.What day is your surgery to have the cyst removed? I knew you were having it done but forget the date. Hope it goes well and heals quickly.


budasha said:


> Since everything was cleaned up from Easter dinner, my SIL took me to the casino in Niagara on Monday. Had a very successful afternoon. I came home $226 to the good. Was my lucky day. My SIL also came out ahead of the game. Also had lunch at the Deli. We shared a Reuben sandwich. It was huge and excellent. I was beat by the time we got home. All in all, it turned out to be a lovely weekend. It's pouring rain now. I put grass seed on the back lawn yesterday so the rain will help. Just got a call from my surgeon's office and he's moved up my surgery to 11.15 instead of noon. I'll be glad to get it done. Daralene, have you had your cyst removed yet?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam is Alex living with Heidi & Gary? What did he major in at college? Will keep Alex in my prayers for a job and concerning his weight. 


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 19 April '17
> 
> It's 69° at almost noon but feels cooler - if the breeze was warmer it would be nigh perfect. There is also 60% chance of rain. It's really hazy and I don't think the sun is going to burn through anytime soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh the sunshine dress is fantastic! Love the little buttons on the bottom and the lace edging. Some little girls is sure going to look adorable wearing it.


Swedenme said:


> They are cats Sam, can't get a good picture
> And here is my sunshine dress


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your stitches are so even; I'm quite impressed. Thank you for sharing the start.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Shawl started, love working with this yarn, very soft. 17 rows down, 159 to go, lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's what my D3 looks like too Joy and then I take just D in addition which is a large oval white pill.



sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, glad blood work doesn't show anemia. I can't understand when we live on a desert why we are low in Vit. D3, but I am also. I take 1000 in/day. Mine don't look like rabbit pellets! Oh, maybe size and shape but a nice yellow color.
> Daralene, hugs dear sis.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing!


RookieRetiree said:


> Drops patterns aren't known for clear precise directions so if you make it through one of them without problems, you definitely are a pro.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up! TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's some parts of your Health System definitely better than what ours has become.


I like our health system , it just a pity that greedy people want to make money out of it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Just gorgeous Sonja! :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh the sunshine dress is fantastic! Love the little buttons on the bottom and the lace edging. Some little girls is sure going to look adorable wearing it.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Beautiful Sundress


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, I don't think hedgehogs make good pets, not cuddly, nor as responsive as a rabbit or guinea pig. I held it but wasn't impressed, and I'm an animal lover. I think it's more the oddity of owning one that attracts people.


I had a hedgehog, and I agree about not being good pets. It was rather dull! Spike stayed hidden most of the time. Very nocturnal, so not much interaction. Definitely an oddity! My nephew found him while mowing on the highway. DS wouldn't let him keep him, so Aunt Pam to the rescue!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is free here for 70 and over. I just looked it up. It is around $200 otherwise (same as Bonnie said). It seems the vaccine only lasts around 10 years so if it is given around 50-60 year age group then they would need another one later in life..... so not cost effective.


Over here it is only 70-79. I had seen this and a friend who had just turned 80 said she getting one. I warned her she might have to pay. Sure enough she was a few months to old to get it free so she paid. The goal is that everyone will get one at 70- but for now there is a catchup program.
When the vaccine price comes down maybe they will give it to younger people as well. And those even younger won't need it as most will not get Chicken Pox because of the vaccine against that.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You must have been exposed as a child but had such a good immune system that you didn't even notice. I had mumps, measles & chicken pox all the year I was in grade one, at Thanksgiving, Christmas & Easter, I'm sure my mom was impressed, not! My youngest had chicken pox at 16, OMG was he sick, they were in his ears & mouth & up his nose. He had a cast on his arm for a broken elbow at the time, almost drove him crazy. After 2 weeks of suffering, someone told me, put Dettol in the bath & it dries them up very quickly????A bit late them. Older son had them at 5 yrs & was barely sick. I think DS2 has a poor immune system, he's been sick lots & jaw has thus stupid auto immune thing, good grief.


I was exposed as a child and as a teacher, many times as an adult. Even my DD had a mild case of chicken pox. Of course, she had vaccinations for the other childhood diseases.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers for Bella and her whole family.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've been trying to get caught up but I don't think that it's meant to be today, I'll just have to try for tomorrow, we went to Cheyenne today to go see the holistic doc, he started to desensitize me to my cats, that was really cool, and he was able to take me off of one of the supplements he had me on, Whoohoo!!
> We went to yoga and then about 2 hours ago my neighbor called and wanted me to go over to see her middle daughters new hedgehog, and we ended up visiting for about 2 hours. lol I'm pooped!!
> So on that note, sweet dreams to all and to all a good night.
> And prayers and hugs for all in need of them.


Sounds like progress! And daww, hedgehog! ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning, I am like the tin man when I get up. Stand and just straighten out, then short baby steps til I can walk. Ridiculous. Maybe they will invent full body transfers!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You must have been exposed as a child but had such a good immune system that you didn't even notice. I had mumps, measles & chicken pox all the year I was in grade one, at Thanksgiving, Christmas & Easter, I'm sure my mom was impressed, not! My youngest had chicken pox at 16, OMG was he sick, they were in his ears & mouth & up his nose. He had a cast on his arm for a broken elbow at the time, almost drove him crazy. After 2 weeks of suffering, someone told me, put Dettol in the bath & it dries them up very quickly????A bit late them. Older son had them at 5 yrs & was barely sick. I think DS2 has a poor immune system, he's been sick lots & jaw has thus stupid auto immune thing, good grief.


I've always heard the older the person when s/he gets chicken pox, the worse it is. Poor guy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so sorry Alex is having such a difficult time in so many ways. This is a different world young people are facing and quite confusing for sure. I know it is heartbreaking and frustrating to see them suffer. I hope that with time he finds his way. Hugs as you watch them struggle. I often said I was moving back to Europe when the grandchildren reached their teens.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, praying for precious Bella and her whole family.
> Daralene, thank you for your support.


You are so welcome. I thank you also.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The drawing is framed and ready to be delivered.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, Matthew has really blossomed as an artist. Yeah Matthew.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here the shingles vaccine is available free to those between 70 and 79. No idea why that age.
> And the Flu for those over 65 or with certain medical conditions putting them at greater risk of complications. So Maryanne and David both get them becuase of there asthma. And many workplaces provide them- all health facilties do for example. One of my knitting groups is council run so I am an official volunteer and can get one free that way- so doing that in May.
> I guess it is cheaper for work places to pay for the vaccine than to pay sick leave for them if they get flu. And to prevent it doing the rounds of all the staff as well.


Flu vaccine is free here & when I was working it was compulsory or you had to wear a mask at work. If you refused the vaccine & got the flu you did it get paid sick time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mine are drops- put one on my hand each day and lick it off. And the high dose one here is liquid as well.


DS was given those drops by his employer a few years ago but since the price of oil fell they have not given them, I guess they thought it might save them some sick benefits?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> The drawing is framed and ready to be delivered.


Both are fabulous


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> The drawing is framed and ready to be delivered.


They both look great. I wish him well in the competition


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a pan of oatmeal bars in the oven. I use a basic recipe (from pup lover) and add to it. I'm still experimenting to get the texture I want (like a brownie) and still keep them gluten free so DD dan eat them. Today's experiment has bananas, peanut butter and chocolate chips. I wanted to put some nuts in it, but DD can't eat those either. Smells good; I'll keep you posted. A bar with a cup of coffee will be my lunch. After that I have to wash bedding and get the house ready,grocery shopping done, and start some cooking for our family's Easter celebration.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a pan of oatmeal bars in the oven. I use a basic recipe (from pup lover) and add to it. I'm still experimenting to get the texture I want (like a brownie) and still keep them gluten free so DD dan eat them. Today's experiment has bananas, peanut butter and chocolate chips. I wanted to put some nuts in it, but DD can't eat those either. Smells good; I'll keep you posted. A bar with a cup of coffee will be my lunch. After that I have to wash bedding and get the house ready,grocery shopping done, and start some cooking for our family's Easter celebration.


Is your DDs kitchen all done yet?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I meant to tell you, I'm so impressed with Zenni optical. I finally got my glasses yesterday. The first pair, I made a mistake inputting the prescription, there was what I thought was a dash in the prescription, turns out it was a negative sign???? I thought, oh great, I'll have to pay for new lenses, they said no, return them, mistakes happen. So I reordered, got credit for the first ones & also ordered prescription sun glasses, all for less than $300 Canadian. The least I would have paid for one pair here was $450, quite a saving. I'll sure be using them again


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is your DDs kitchen all done yet?


Just about. Floors and walls are done, cabinets are in, appliances come today, tiling and painting tomorrow. Next week, the island and countertops get put in and then should be done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I meant to tell you, I'm so impressed with Zenni optical. I finally got my glasses yesterday. The first pair, I made a mistake inputting the prescription, there was what I thought was a dash in the prescription, turns out it was a negative sign???? I thought, oh great, I'll have to pay for new lenses, they said no, return them, mistakes happen. So I reordered, got credit for the first ones & also ordered prescription sun glasses, all for less than $300 Canadian. The least I would have paid for one pair here was $450, quite a saving. I'll sure be using them again


I'm due for new ones so will be ordering again from them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Daralene I hope you get to the knitting therapy. You have had a lot going on in your life...Hugs for you!!


Strange, but still haven't gotten to knitting. I have to quit watching Spanish programs as I have to watch the subtitles and it makes it harder to knit as I must look at what I'm doing. Wish I was like some of you who can knit without looking. Maybe someday. I'll be home all day today so should make a difference in spare time. Once I got out for lunch I tried to get all my errands for the week done. Got a lovely bird bath that I think is just beautiful. The store actually put it in my car and then the man came this morning and lifted it out of the car, dug the spot to put it and put it in the ground for me. He said he will come back if it isn't level as it settles and reset it. Quite impressed with their service. It is a store that is focused on birds with all the supplies. Got some bird seed too. We placed it in front of the dining room so I can sit and watch them frolic. I will have to get a cover for it in the winter as it shouldn't have frozen water in it. Now for the babies to hatch and take their first flight. Hmmm, got a solar water mover that prevents mosquitos from setting up home and it says when I connect the battery it should start moving, no movement. Have it outdoors but quite overcast. Don't know if it is too old and just not working at all or if it will come to life when it gets more sun. Not much sun available today.

Can't believe it is almost Friday already and time for a new KTP. Time sure does fly by once it hits Wednesday.

Bonnie, hope that headache is getting better.

Budasha, my appointment is May 12th or thereabouts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, I was quite ill with it at 6 years old, so in my opinion it is a risk, but I don't have that much spare.


Such a shame your insurance won't cover. Normally your insurance is better than ours. I actually don't remember if we had to pay or not as it was a while ago when we got the shots. Hopefully you can keep your immune system strong enough that you won't come down with it. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto. Think he picked nice matting color too.


RookieRetiree said:


> Both are fabulous


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great you like them. If was was wearing anything but the dollar store readers I would use them again for sure.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I meant to tell you, I'm so impressed with Zenni optical. I finally got my glasses yesterday. The first pair, I made a mistake inputting the prescription, there was what I thought was a dash in the prescription, turns out it was a negative sign???? I thought, oh great, I'll have to pay for new lenses, they said no, return them, mistakes happen. So I reordered, got credit for the first ones & also ordered prescription sun glasses, all for less than $300 Canadian. The least I would have paid for one pair here was $450, quite a saving. I'll sure be using them again


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow that is really looking beautiful. Hope we get to see it once everything installed.


RookieRetiree said:


> Just about. Floors and walls are done, cabinets are in, appliances come today, tiling and painting tomorrow. Next week, the island and countertops get put in and then should be done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers especially today for Bella and her family. Also for those helping them.


From here, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like our health system , it just a pity that greedy people want to make money out of it


I think that is very common, Sonja!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just about. Floors and walls are done, cabinets are in, appliances come today, tiling and painting tomorrow. Next week, the island and countertops get put in and then should be done.


Lovely kitchen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, so sorry Alex is having such a difficult time in so many ways. This is a different world young people are facing and quite confusing for sure. I know it is heartbreaking and frustrating to see them suffer. I hope that with time he finds his way. Hugs as you watch them struggle. I often said I was moving back to Europe when the grandchildren reached their teens.


Do you think you will? Now that the GK's are approaching their teens?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wishing everyone a healthy day! I hope all ailments improve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The drawing is framed and ready to be delivered.


Looking great in their frames!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Such a shame your insurance won't cover. Normally your insurance is better than ours. I actually don't remember if we had to pay or not as it was a while ago when we got the shots. Hopefully you can keep your immune system strong enough that you won't come down with it. :sm24:


No Insurance, Daralene- never had that much to spare- it is a luxury item for many of us.
Do you know how to boost the Immune system?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> The drawing is framed and ready to be delivered.


Both look even better now they are framed. Hope you manage to raise lots of money at the silent auction.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just about. Floors and walls are done, cabinets are in, appliances come today, tiling and painting tomorrow. Next week, the island and countertops get put in and then should be done.


Looking good. I bet DD can't wait to get back in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Probably don't want too many knowing?


It wasn't covered at the time I had mine. The instructor at my exercise class announced it when it became available to certain seniors.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I want to visit a casino sometime. You did well! Do you just play the slot machines? So glad the saga about the rug is over.What day is your surgery to have the cyst removed? I knew you were having it done but forget the date. Hope it goes well and heals quickly.


I only play the slots and only 1 cent machines. I set a limit and if I lose then that's it. My surgery is set for tomorrow morning. Thanks for asking. I don't imagine it will take too long because it isn't that big.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> The drawing is framed and ready to be delivered.


Well done, Matthew. The frames are perfect for both drawings. Let us know when the competition is so that we can vote.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I only play the slots and only 1 cent machines. I set a limit and if I lose then that's it. My surgery is set for tomorrow morning. Thanks for asking. I don't imagine it will take too long because it isn't that big.


Prayers for your surgery!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Matthew's work is awesome! Best of luck at the contest!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Flu vaccine is free here & when I was working it was compulsory or you had to wear a mask at work. If you refused the vaccine & got the flu you did it get paid sick time.


For the life of me, I can't understand my brother and SIL. Because their doctor doesn't believe in the flu vaccine, neither of them got the shot. Both of them have been sick this winter and my brother has had a cold at least 3 times, the last one just now. I think they're being foolish but it's their choice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS was given those drops by his employer a few years ago but since the price of oil fell they have not given them, I guess they thought it might save them some sick benefits?


I saw the drops at the drugstore yesterday (or maybe it was a spray, I didn't look that closely). The cost was $13.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I meant to tell you, I'm so impressed with Zenni optical. I finally got my glasses yesterday. The first pair, I made a mistake inputting the prescription, there was what I thought was a dash in the prescription, turns out it was a negative sign???? I thought, oh great, I'll have to pay for new lenses, they said no, return them, mistakes happen. So I reordered, got credit for the first ones & also ordered prescription sun glasses, all for less than $300 Canadian. The least I would have paid for one pair here was $450, quite a saving. I'll sure be using them again


You got a bargain. I'd stick with them too. Did you order them online?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just about. Floors and walls are done, cabinets are in, appliances come today, tiling and painting tomorrow. Next week, the island and countertops get put in and then should be done.


Looking good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's absolutely pouring here and now it's thundering too. It was supposed to be a sunny day. Somebody got their wires crossed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Strange, but still haven't gotten to knitting. I have to quit watching Spanish programs as I have to watch the subtitles and it makes it harder to knit as I must look at what I'm doing. Wish I was like some of you who can knit without looking. Maybe someday. I'll be home all day today so should make a difference in spare time. Once I got out for lunch I tried to get all my errands for the week done. Got a lovely bird bath that I think is just beautiful. The store actually put it in my car and then the man came this morning and lifted it out of the car, dug the spot to put it and put it in the ground for me. He said he will come back if it isn't level as it settles and reset it. Quite impressed with their service. It is a store that is focused on birds with all the supplies. Got some bird seed too. We placed it in front of the dining room so I can sit and watch them frolic. I will have to get a cover for it in the winter as it shouldn't have frozen water in it. Now for the babies to hatch and take their first flight. Hmmm, got a solar water mover that prevents mosquitos from setting up home and it says when I connect the battery it should start moving, no movement. Have it outdoors but quite overcast. Don't know if it is too old and just not working at all or if it will come to life when it gets more sun. Not much sun available today.
> 
> Can't believe it is almost Friday already and time for a new KTP. Time sure does fly by once it hits Wednesday.
> 
> ...


How nice that you got a new bird bath. I would so like to get one but it's such a problem getting anyone to lift it. They'd put it in the car but then I'd have to get someone take it out. You still have about a month to wait for your appointment. Mine is tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Prayers for your surgery!


Thanks, Pammie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been awake since 2.30 a.m. and I'm starting to drag. Think I'll try to have a nap.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They both look great. I wish him well in the competition


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The drawing is framed and ready to be delivered.


They look fantastic. I hope you raise lots of money


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I only play the slots and only 1 cent machines. I set a limit and if I lose then that's it. My surgery is set for tomorrow morning. Thanks for asking. I don't imagine it will take too long because it isn't that big.


Hope it all goes well - I'm sure it will.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 20 April '17

The sun may just make it through the overcast - it sure is trying. Very warm today - I have the front door open and a bedroom window wide open - getting a lovely breeze through the house. I think the kitties must be out basking in the sun - they aren't inside. It supposedly was to rain starting around noon - I don't think that is going to happen since it is after noon.

Heidi and I just got back from finding Dr. Shidyak's office. It was where I went to see Dr. B when he was still with the hospital except this office is on second floor - I didn't really realize there was a second floor although there are windows up there. Sometimes I can be really dense and not very observant.

Layered Chocolate Peanut Butter Squares (gluten free)

A melt in your mouth shortbread base with a rich filling and chocolate layers make these squares delectable.

Base

Ingredients

3/4 cup softened butter 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 1/2 cups Julie's flour mix (or your own all-purpose gluten free flour) 
1/2 tsp xanthan gum
2 egg yolks
1 tsp vanilla

Directions

1. Mix dry ingredients. 
2. Cut in softened butter.
3. Mix in slightly beaten egg yolks and vanilla. 
4. Press into 9"x12" cake pan. 
5. Bake at 350 degrees for 15-20 minutes or until golden.

When base is cooled cover with following

Ingredients

1 1/4 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips 
1/4 cup butter

Directions

1. Put chips and butter in Pyrex measuring cup and place in a saucepan of simmering water on stove element stirring until melted.

Filling

Ingredients

2/3 cup peanut butter 
1 - 8-ounce pkg of cream cheese (room temperature)
3/4 cup icing sugar 
3/4 cup whipping cream

Directions

1. Place all ingredients into the bowl of a mixer and beat until mixture is smooth and creamy.
2. Spread mixture over chocolate layer.

Top layer

Ingredients

2 cups chocolate chips 
1/4 cup butter 
1/3 cup whipping cream

Directions

1. Place ingredients into Pyrex measuring cup and place in a saucepan of simmering water on stove element, stirring until melted. 
2. Carefully spread over top of filling. Refrigerate.

Note: This square is a good keeper -- store in the fridge.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/layered-chocolate-peanut-butter-squares.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Old Fashioned Strawberry Pie

Author: Cindy B. | Allrecipes.com
8 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

2 (9 inch) unbaked pie crusts
1 1/4 cups white sugar
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
4 cups fresh strawberries
2 tablespoons butter

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C). Place one crust in a nine inch pie pan.

2. Mix together sugar, flour, and cinnamon. Mix lightly through the berries.

3. Pour filling into pastry lined pan, and dot fruit with butter or margarine.

4. Cover with top crust, and cut slits in the top. Seal and flute the edges.

5. Bake for 35 to 45 minutes or until the crust is slightly browned.

Note: Aluminum foil helps keep food moist, ensures it cooks evenly, keeps leftovers fresh, and makes clean-up easy.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/12468/old-fashioned-strawberry-pie/

SWEET POTATO NOODLES WITH GARLIC & KALE

Serves 4 as a side, 3 as a main

Ingredients

2 medium sweet potatoes, spiralized
1 to 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, enough to well coat the pan
3 garlic cloves, thinly sliced 
¼ teaspoon red pepper flakes, more as desired
2 to 3 tablespoons water
4 cups baby kale (or thinly sliced lacinato kale)
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper

Serve with:

⅓ cup fresh basil, sliced
Dollops of pesto (this recipe with basil in place of kale)
2 tablespoons hemp seeds or toasted pine nuts
Grated pecorino cheese, optional

Instructions

1. Peel the sweet potatoes. Slice in half and cut the pointy tips off. Place in the spiralizer and spiralize into noodles. Alternatively, you can use a julienne peeler (although this is more difficult, so I recommend spiralizing).

2. Heat the oil in a large deep skillet over medium heat. Add the garlic and cook until the garlic slices are lightly golden brown, about 5 minutes, reducing the heat if necessary (i.e., if the olive oil is bubbling too much, turn the heat down, you do not want the garlic to burn).

3. Add a few generous pinches of salt, red pepper flakes, and a few grinds of freshly cracked black pepper.

4. Add the sweet potato noodles and toss to coat. Let cook for 2 minutes gently tossing and scraping down the sides of the pan.

5. Add 2 to 3 tablespoons of water and toss again to ensure that nothing is sticking to the bottom of the pan.

6. Cover and let the sweet potato noodles continue for 5 more minutes or until they start to soften and are tender but still have a crisp "al dente" bite. Check and toss occasionally so that they cook evenly.

Note: Be careful not to overcook or they will start to break apart (this happens quickly).

7. During the last minute of cooking, stir in the kale so that it wilts into the noodles.

8. Remove from heat and transfer to 3 or 4 bowls.

9. Serve with the fresh basil, a dollop of pesto, hemp seeds or pine nuts and pecorino cheese, if desired.

https://www.loveandlemons.com/

GLUTEN-FREE SANDWICH BREAD

AUTHOR: JULIA | theroastedroot.com
PREP TIME: 1 HOUR
COOK TIME: 45 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR 45 MINUTES
SERVINGS: 1 LOAF

INGREDIENTS

1 packet Rapid-Rise Yeast 2 teaspoons
3/4 cup warm water between 110° and 115° F
2 tablespoons sugar separated
1 cup millet flour
1/2 cup brown rice flour
1 cup tapioca flour
2 teaspoons xanthan gum
2 teaspoons sea salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
3 large eggs at room temperature
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon cider vinegar or lemon juice

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Whisk together the yeast, water, and 1 tablespoon of the coconut sugar in a small bowl. Allow the yeast to activate for 8 to 10 minutes, or until it smells very fragrant or looks a little bubbly.

2. Add the dry ingredients (millet flour, brown rice flour, tapioca flour, xanthan gum, sea salt, and baking powder) in a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment. Turn the mixer on for a few seconds to mix the flours.

3. Add the yeast mixture, eggs, olive oil, and cider vinegar to the stand mixer and mix until the dough is combined. 
Note: the dough will be very sticky and won't resemble regular bread dough.

4. Transfer the dough to a lightly oiled or greased 9"x5" loaf pan.

5. Smooth into an even layer with a rubber spatula.

6. Cover with plastic wrap and store in a warm spot for 1 hour, or until dough doubles in volume.

7. When ready to bake, preheat the oven to 350°F.

8. Bake on the center rack of the preheated oven for 30 minutes.

9. Remove from the oven, cover with foil (to avoid the top of the bread burning), and bake another 15 minutes.

10. Allow bread to cool 10 minutes before releasing it from the loaf pan. Cut into large slices and enjoy!

Suggestions when making this recipe:

• Use level measurements of all dry ingredients.
• Pay close attention to the yeast. If it doesn't foam up a bit and smell yeasty, it may not have activated. Be sure you're using yeast that isn't expired, and make sure the temperature of the water is between 110 and 115 degrees F.
• Use Quick-Rise yeast to get your bread fermenting instantaneously
• You can get creative by including nuts and seeds within the bread dough, and/or topping the bread with nuts and seeds.
• If you don't own coconut sugar, you can easily replace it with 2 tablespoons of granulated cane sugar.

http://www.theroastedroot.net/gluten-free-sandwich-bread/

Salsa Verde Vegetable Omelet

This simple Salsa Verde Vegetable Omelets is stuffed with vegetables, pepper jack cheese, and topped with salsa verde and avocado slices. Enjoy it for breakfast, lunch, or dinner.

PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 10 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 20 MINUTES
YIELD: 2 OMELETTES

INGREDIENTS:

1 teaspoon olive oil
2 tablespoons chopped red onion
1/2 small zucchini, chopped
1/2 red bell pepper, chopped
3/4 cup sliced mushrooms
1 clove garlic
1 tablespoon chopped cilantro
Salt and black pepper, to taste
8 egg whites, divided (4 egg whites per omelet)
1/4 cup shredded pepper jack cheese
1/2 cup salsa verde
1/2 avocado, sliced
2 tablespoons queso fresco
Cilantro, for garnish

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large skillet, heat the olive oil over medium high heat.

2. Add the onion, zucchini, red pepper, mushrooms, and garlic.

3. Saute until vegetables are tender, about 5 minutes.

4. Add the garlic and cilantro and cook for 2 more minutes.

5. Season with salt and pepper, to taste. Transfer the vegetables to a bowl or plate.

6. Whisk four of the egg whites together in a small bowl.

7. Return the skillet to the stove, and reduce heat to medium. Pour the four whisked egg whites into the hot skillet. Cook for 2-3 minutes until the eggs are set and the bottom of the egg is golden. Remove from heat.

8. Add half of the vegetable mixture and half of the pepper jack cheese to the set egg whites and fold over to form the omelet.

9. Gently place the omelet on a plate and make the other omelet the exact same way.

10. Top the warm omelets with salsa verde, avocado slices, and queso fresco. Garnish with cilantro. Enjoy!

Note: I would be inclined to use the whole egg.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/salsa-verde-vegetable-omelette/

Loaded Baked Potato and Chicken Casserole

Low-FODMAP* Option, Gluten-Free
serves 4

Ingredients

3 - 4 medium russet potatoes, scrubbed and diced small
(about 1.5 lbs. or 4 1/2 cups)*
1 lb. boneless, skinless chicken breasts, diced
4 slices bacon, cooked crisp, cooled and crumbled
1 1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
4 green onions, sliced (green parts only for low-FODMAP/low-fructose)
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/2 cup heavy cream (use 1/2 cup lactose-free milk whisked with 1 tablespoon gluten-free flour for low-FODMAP)
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into small pieces

Directions

Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly grease a 9" x 9" baking pan or casserole dish.

1. Spread half of the diced potatoes in bottom of pan (see note below on parboiling the potatoes*).

2. Place the diced chicken breasts evenly on top. Season chicken with 1/4 teaspoon each salt and pepper.

3. Sprinkle with half the bacon crumbles, 1/2 cup of the cheese, and half the green onions.

4. Spread the remaining diced potatoes on top, followed by the remaining bacon, another 1/2 cup cheese, remaining green onions and another 1/4 teaspoon each salt and pepper.

5. Pour heavy cream (or lactose-free milk and flour mixture) over top of casserole and then dot with the butter.

6. Cover with aluminum foil and bake in the preheated oven for 1 hour.

7. Uncover and bake another 30 minutes.

8. In the last few minutes of baking, sprinkle with the remaining 1/2 cup cheddar cheese and bake until melted. Serve.

* Several comments have mentioned that the potatoes do not cook completely during baking of this casserole. If this is a concern for you, I recommend following these directions from wikiHow: How to Parboil Potatoes. (http://www.wikihow.com/Parboil-Potatoes) Parboil the potatoes before placing in the casserole dish. This will ensure the potatoes cook completely!

* FODMAPs are a collection of short chain carbohydrates and sugar alcohols found in foods naturally or as food additives. FODMAPs include fructose (when in excess of glucose), fructans, galacto-oligosaccharides (GOS), lactose and polyols (eg. sorbitol and mannitol).

http://www.deliciousasitlooks.com/2013/05/loaded-baked-potato-chicken-casserole.html

EASY CHEESY CHILI BISCUIT BAKE

This easy weeknight dinner recipe has just 5 ingredients! Chili is topped with vegetables, biscuits, and cheese and bakes up for a delicious meal.

Author: Dorothy Kern | CrazyForCrust.com
TOTAL TIME: 40 MINUTES
MAKES 6 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS:

1 can Pillsbury Grands! Biscuits (8 biscuits)
2 cans (15 ounces each) chili (use your favorite brand/flavor)
1 cup frozen corn
1 red bell pepper, diced
3 cups shredded cheddar cheese

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 350°F.

1. Slice each biscuit into 4 pieces (for a total of 32).

2. Place chili in the bottom of a 9×13" baking dish.

3. Sprinkle the corn and bell pepper over the top.

4. Top with the biscuits in an even layer.

5. Bake for 25 minutes or until the biscuits are almost cooked through and browning on top.

6. Sprinkle the cheese evenly over the top and then bake again until the cheese is melted and the biscuits are cooked through, about 5 more minutes.

7. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 3 days.

http://www.crazyforcrust.com/2017/04/cheesy-chili-biscuit-bake/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Easy+Cheesy+Chili+Biscuit+Bake+by+Crazy+for+Crust&utm_campaign=20170414_m138693915_Daily+RSS+Feed+for+http%3A%2F%2Fcrazyforcrust_com%2Ffeed&utm_term=Easy+Cheesy+Chili+Biscuit+Bake

I see patches of blue in among the clouds. It is really windy but still warm enough to sit outside - which is what I am going to do as soon as I post this. --- Sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I am the fattest I've ever been and I DID NOT SEE the chocolate, peanut butter recipe, I did not, I did not!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looking good. I bet DD can't wait to get back in.


We laugh about her comments about stuff for the kitchen. She's not known as a cook. It will be nice to remove the current inconvenience of cooking in a toaster oven and microwave and washing dishes in her laundry sink. She'll be able to get her house back in order. The family room, bathroom, kitchen/dining and front room have all been torn up. She and DGS have been living in basement rec room with the TV temporarily put down there (it also has a full bath) and sleeping upstairs (also with full size bath).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I only play the slots and only 1 cent machines. I set a limit and if I lose then that's it. My surgery is set for tomorrow morning. Thanks for asking. I don't imagine it will take too long because it isn't that big.


Good luck with the procedure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> For the life of me, I can't understand my brother and SIL. Because their doctor doesn't believe in the flu vaccine, neither of them got the shot. Both of them have been sick this winter and my brother has had a cold at least 3 times, the last one just now. I think they're being foolish but it's their choice.[/quote
> 
> I can't believe a Dr. isn't pro shot!?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just about. Floors and walls are done, cabinets are in, appliances come today, tiling and painting tomorrow. Next week, the island and countertops get put in and then should be done.


It looks great--every woman's dream. It looks so spacious!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your stitches are so even; I'm quite impressed. Thank you for sharing the start.


Thank you, my first time working with a chart, I like it a lot. I have a tendency to get lost with written directions when one row takes three lines of print, lol


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just about. Floors and walls are done, cabinets are in, appliances come today, tiling and painting tomorrow. Next week, the island and countertops get put in and then should be done.


Looking good


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam, does that mean you've resolved the doctor problem?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Matthew has done stellar work! Yay for you, young man!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Finally caught up! Had a busy morning. We went grocery shopping yesterday, but discovered last night when I was looking for a midnight snack that we were missing an entire bags worth of groceries, including the box of cereal I was looking for. So we had to run to the grocery store with the receipt to get them. They had it marked down, but had put the stuff back, so we had to hurry up and gather everything up again, but at least didn't have to rebuy it all!
Then we stopped at Home Depot to pick up some rubber o-rings for me to use as stitch markers, as the hard plastic ones hurt my hands when I have to grip that part of the knitting, and my handmade yarn ones keep coming untied.
Then therapy, lunch, running to other house for mail, and home in time for hubby to leave for work.
Now I have a little time to relax, so going to turn on my audio bible and get my knitting out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I am the fattest I've ever been and I DID NOT SEE the chocolate, peanut butter recipe, I did not, I did not!


I didn't either! :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> It looks great--every woman's dream. It looks so spacious!


Once the refrigerator, dishwasher and island are in, it will be complete. Putting the dining room furniture and light fixture and the living room furniture gack in will fill up the space. Taking the right angle wall out makes a huge difference.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Once the refrigerator, dishwasher and island are in, it will be complete. Putting the dining room furniture and light fixture and the living room furniture gack in will fill up the space. Taking the right angle wall out makes a huge difference.


I wondered if she liked to cook! Then I read your post. Sort of like me collecting cookbooks and rarely use them! But I love cookbooks and kitchen gadgets!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The drawing and art application have been delivered.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i feel really bad for him. he has no confidence in himself - which is too bad - he really is a good worker. what i find really sad is that he has never really grown up. he checks in with his mother on every decision - no one can tell him anything - he won't listen. i have tried and i was surprised he didn't hit me - i figure he has to learn the hard way but even then i wonder whether he will learn anything. it's just a sorry mess. i've learned just to stand on the sidelines and watch and keep my mouth shut. --- sam


Sad. Keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning, I am like the tin man when I get up. Stand and just straighten out, then short baby steps til I can walk. Ridiculous. Maybe they will invent full body transfers!


Could be the weather. I know with all the weather systems running across country that I am very stiff, along with the aches from it. Thankfully it's not so bad that I can't handle it without extra meds. I can take a second Gabapenton if I need to, but don't like the way it makes me feel if I do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> The drawing is framed and ready to be delivered.


WOW!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I only play the slots and only 1 cent machines. I set a limit and if I lose then that's it. My surgery is set for tomorrow morning. Thanks for asking. I don't imagine it will take too long because it isn't that big.


You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome work Matthew, you deserve to win the contest!
After much trial and error, and frogging my cable jumper is coming along really well now, whew onwards and upwards.
Adorable dresses Sonja, the cute buttons really do make it outstanding. I love buttons, and have 2 boxes inherited from my mother, and MIL. Some of them were my grandmas and are from 1930s. I use them on my quilts, and cross stitch, as well as on garments to embellish. 
Warm wishes to all who are suffering with health issues.
Re the flu shots, sadly can't do them due to getting pneumonia after having one. Was advised by doctors not to do it again. So I take vitamins and eat well to keep healthy. Vitamin D, is very important on many levels.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - he is living with his girlfriend in an apartment in town - i wonder if she is paying all the rent now? he majored in business. but no one pointed him in a direction where he could use what he learned in those four years. and he really doesn't take suggestions kindly. it has to be his idea. he is a good worker but he is also lazy. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam is Alex living with Heidi & Gary? What did he major in at college? Will keep Alex in my prayers for a job and concerning his weight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we hope you will return really soon JlsH - we so enjoyed you stopping by for a cuppa and some conversation. there is always an empty chair here with your name on it and a fresh cup of tea sitting on the table. we'll be looking for you so don't be a stranger. --- sam



JlsH said:


> Beautiful Sundress


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful mary - kudos to matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> The drawing is framed and ready to be delivered.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending good thoughts and tons of healing energy to jump start the healing. --- sam



budasha said:


> Well done, Matthew. The frames are perfect for both drawings. Let us know when the competition is so that we can vote.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some people never learn. --- sam



budasha said:


> For the life of me, I can't understand my brother and SIL. Because their doctor doesn't believe in the flu vaccine, neither of them got the shot. Both of them have been sick this winter and my brother has had a cold at least 3 times, the last one just now. I think they're being foolish but it's their choice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and they are gluten free - just up your alley. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I am the fattest I've ever been and I DID NOT SEE the chocolate, peanut butter recipe, I did not, I did not!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bella is out of surgery and resting. Thanks for the prayers today and the upcoming days as well. Matthew and I are now home from delivering his drawing to the agency hosting the contest. We had to drive about 50 miles one way to deliver. We stopped for an early dinner on the way home. The weather was a bit fierce for the first 10 minutes and then a beautiful day opened up to us to make the delivery. The first 10 minutes were difficult to see the cars and road so a bit stressful and on the expressway as well.

Saving SuperBella added 2 new photos.
24 mins ·

Praises as We are residing back on our usual Penthouse suite as we call it or top floor of the Children's hospital. Her vitals are stable, and now we wait and watch her vitals, output of fluids and comfort and make sure she recovers the next few hours or so with no complications and or surprises. The Broviac line was switched out to a double and bigger so once again a bit of an adjustment and change in some care. A new GJ feeding tube was placed and a brain MRI done and eye exam to check her pressures. She's struggled to wake up much and hope we can all get some much needed rest tonight. This mountain of a journey is huge and yet She continues to climb it; go Bella go. #keeppraying
#Superbella#mitochondrialneedsacure
#shesworthacure


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it does - found where his office is today - have an appointment tomorrow. anxious to meet him. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, does that mean you've resolved the doctor problem?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Awesome work Matthew, you deserve to win the contest!
> After much trial and error, and frogging my cable jumper is coming along really well now, whew onwards and upwards.
> Adorable dresses Sonja, the cute buttons really do make it outstanding. I love buttons, and have 2 boxes inherited from my mother, and MIL. Some of them were my grandmas and are from 1930s. I use them on my quilts, and cross stitch, as well as on garments to embellish.
> Warm wishes to all who are suffering with health issues.
> Re the flu shots, sadly can't do them due to getting pneumonia after having one. Was advised by doctors not to do it again. So I take vitamins and eat well to keep healthy. Vitamin D, is very important on many levels.


I can't take them either. I am apparently allergic to them. Last one I had, I was in high school, on a Friday afternoon. I went to the foot ball game that evening, and my arm swelled up so bad I couldn't wear my coat! Good thing my DH, then boyfriend, had a coat in the car that I could wear. When I went to the ednocrinologist on Monday, she wanted to know when I had had my flu shot. I told her in high school and I wouldn't be getting another, told her why. She agreed. I have been fortunate enough to not get the flu very often. This year I took Echinacea all winter, and still am. Other than a little bit of a cold, I have been, so far, healthy all winter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it does - found where his office is today - have an appointment tomorrow. anxious to meet him. --- sam


So glad you found a new Dr. Hope you like him.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They look fantastic. I hope you raise lots of money


So do I. They are fantastic pieces of art work. I think Matthew should be voted our Artist in Residence.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> it does - found where his office is today - have an appointment tomorrow. anxious to meet him. --- sam


I hope it all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bella is out of surgery and resting. Thanks for the prayers today and the upcoming days as well. Matthew and I are now home from delivering his drawing to the agency hosting the contest. We had to drive about 50 miles one way to deliver. We stopped for an early dinner on the way home. The weather was a bit fierce for the first 10 minutes and then a beautiful day opened up to us to make the delivery. The first 10 minutes were difficult to see the cars and road so a bit stressful and on the expressway as well.
> 
> Saving SuperBella added 2 new photos.
> 24 mins ·
> ...


So glad that it went well for Bella. Praying she recovers from this surgery without problems as she and her family have more than enough as it is. As always they are in my prayers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for telling me to see doc. Right away she said sock and glove neuropathy.


Hate to hear you are having to endure another medical issue. I worked with a lady with Lupus and she was able to control it well. Let's hope they come up with a good plan for you. (It was a long time ago and I seem to remember that she could not tolerate a lot of sun.... that may be my imagination.) Deep breaths, that is all I can suggest for a little anxiety relief. Having a definitive answer goes a long way towards taking the next steps.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wonderful news from Bella's surgery! Prayers continuing for her and her family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, healing energy sent your way.
Sorienna, great minds think alike.
Tami, I took extra Lyrica this morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope it all goes well tomorrow.


I vote For Matthew for our resident artist!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, you minx, you are the great enabler. Glad you found doctor.
Mary, good news about Bella, thank you for update.
Jynx, good to see your post. I'm touched you can think of me amidst your own medical issues. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got to walk Maya 20 minutes. Then went to Walmart for two par elastic waist fatty pants. Got some gluten free frozen one person meals for me. DH had gone out earlier and gotten ground beef for chili. So made chili standing even though right leg sore. DH looked tired and said he was going to take nap. So started chili, then went to nearest supermarket to get red pepper, more garlic, kidney beans and tomato sauce. Came home added to chili on stove. Now in bed and could kick myself. My leg is so sore from inner knee to half way down calf. Will put legs up on wall and see if that helps. Really, this body and I have to make friends. I've even meditated holding parts that hurt and thanking them for taking care of me for 75 years!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> You got a bargain. I'd stick with them too. Did you order them online?


Yes, online. The trickiest part was measuring the distance between pupils. You upload a photo & can "try on". Multiple frames to see what you like best


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I am way back at the beginning and can't even think about reading last week so really appreciate the summaries. I am so sorry to hear that so many are having issues. Gwen, hope eye is OK and sorry to hear that your DD1 is having a major problem.... I think we hurt more when our kids hurt than when we are in trouble.... 

Sam, I see you have found a new doctor. Yeah..... and I did not realize there was a Grand Rapids near you, as I was born in the MI one. 

Kathy, sorry to hear that you have lost two close to you. It is never easy to say good-bye. We lost one of our oldest friends who we had known in Chicago as well as here. Gerry was to speak at the funeral, but the hospital was late releasing me (after I specifically told them I had to be out at a certain time). He did drop me off and went to the good old Irish wake though. Another friend is trying to find a Dr. in his insurance that can do a liver transplant and balancing his meds and food right now is huge. A girlfriend fell through porch roof and has rod through hips. They can't even determine all the other things that are broken at this point but she will be in a wheelchair and rehab for a very long time.... Gerry says we need to hang out with younger people... but those all ARE younger friends!!!! I do hope you are soon able to remember all the good memories of those souls instead of dwelling on the sadness.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hugs Julie. When I get like this I reach for the ginger beer. Has sugar for energy, ginger for any sick feeling and moisture. One day will set up my own starter. And another for sourdough.


Funny, I was pretty much living on ginger ale and ginger beer last week while stomach got used to DH's cooking and new meds and wound vac issues. It really does help. Hope you are feeling better by now Julie.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorlenna: Love the quilts. I've been reading and not commenting much, but did want to acknowledge them.
> 
> Workers were here hammering out the cement driveway. They'll lay the bricks down tomorrow and our front if the house will all match between front patio and sidewalk. New trees coming in next week for the back yard.


Darn, I wish I had seen the quilts. Maybe if I go to the last two weeks summaries?

Rookie.... That sounds lovely. What kind of trees did you decide on? We just had the bushes lining entry to door yanked and will let that go back to grass. I'm done with anything that needs pruning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, your daughters kitchen is going to be lovely. I'll bet she will glad when it's done.

Liz, hope all goes well with the surgery. Seems very strange your DBs doctor is against flu shot, particularly for seniors.

Nikki, sounds like you had a whirlwind day. Did you just move to a new house?

Mary, I'm glad Bella cane through the surgery well, hope for a quick recovery

Sam, hope you are happy with the new doctor


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tami - Ohio..... Congrats on the weight loss. That is a nice steady pace.

I want to lose so badly after all the inactive time and I finally am.... but NO. If I lose more than 5 lbs. in a week, the nurses have to report it to the Dr. (She actually brought me a custard filled chocolate donut to eat before weighing last week!!!) I' not the least worried. Tummy didn't want food last week but is getting back to normal way too quickly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna I'm curious about your cutting up your fabric for quilt stash. What size/shape do you generally do. Your idea sounds really good and perhaps something I should do. by the way Starry Night is definitely a favorite of mine also.


I'm also interested and that is one of my favorite paintings and song.... I have a few purse patterns, but haven't actually done any.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am way back at the beginning and can't even think about reading last week so really appreciate the summaries. I am so sorry to hear that so many are having issues. Gwen, hope eye is OK and sorry to hear that your DD1 is having a major problem.... I think we hurt more when our kids hurt than when we are in trouble....
> 
> Sam, I see you have found a new doctor. Yeah..... and I did not realize there was a Grand Rapids near you, as I was born in the MI one.
> 
> Kathy, sorry to hear that you have lost two close to you. It is never easy to say good-bye. We lost one of our oldest friends who we had known in Chicago as well as here. Gerry was to speak at the funeral, but the hospital was late releasing me (after I specifically told them I had to be out at a certain time). He did drop me off and went to the good old Irish wake though. Another friend is trying to find a Dr. in his insurance that can do a liver transplant and balancing his meds and food right now is huge. A girlfriend fell through porch roof and has rod through hips. They can't even determine all the other things that are broken at this point but she will be in a wheelchair and rehab for a very long time.... Gerry says we need to hang out with younger people... but those all ARE younger friends!!!! I do hope you are soon able to remember all the good memories of those souls instead of dwelling on the sadness.


Your poor friends! What the heck was she doing in the roof? I hope they get her fixed up soon, good grief.
Don't insurance companies have to provide service if you need surgery?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have done 2 1/2" squares with the smallest bits, making myself throw away anything smaller! I put them in ziploc bags and squish the air out so they stack well. I'm also doing some 5" and 10" squares to do some of those YouTube tutorials on quick quilts.


I have a plastic tub next to the waste basket that I throw the smallest pieces in to use for paper piecing. Silly, it always takes more than you think for even the smallest paper piecing area but you also don't have to worry about grain. I SHOULD just dump it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, healing energy sent your way.
> Sorienna, great minds think alike.
> Tami, I took extra Lyrica this morning.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did that the other week, had to be really strict with myself as I was putting everything back in wardrobe


I had started and have lots of spare time to finish now but can't try anything on!!! Some things are obvious, others, it really depends on the fit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got to walk Maya 20 minutes. Then went to Walmart for two par elastic waist fatty pants. Got some gluten free frozen one person meals for me. DH had gone out earlier and gotten ground beef for chili. So made chili standing even though right leg sore. DH looked tired and said he was going to take nap. So started chili, then went to nearest supermarket to get red pepper, more garlic, kidney beans and tomato sauce. Came home added to chili on stove. Now in bed and could kick myself. My leg is so sore from inner knee to half way down calf. Will put legs up on wall and see if that helps. Really, this body and I have to make friends. I've even meditated holding parts that hurt and thanking them for taking care of me for 75 years!


 :sm03:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nikki, sounds like you had a whirlwind day. Did you just move to a new house?


No, we are kinda in between houses. We are currently living in my husband's house that he had when we got married. We are trying to get it ready to sell. We are going to be moving in to my mother-in-laws house, in a neighboring city, where he grew up. She passed away 4 days after our wedding. As there is no one currently in the house, we try to get over there a few times a week to pick up mail, mow grass, and check on things in general.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Tami - Ohio..... Congrats on the weight loss. That is a nice steady pace.
> 
> I want to lose so badly after all the inactive time and I finally am.... but NO. If I lose more than 5 lbs. in a week, the nurses have to report it to the Dr. (She actually brought me a custard filled chocolate donut to eat before weighing last week!!!) I' not the least worried. Tummy didn't want food last week but is getting back to normal way too quickly.


Thank you. Maybe they think you are losing too fast


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, living between two houses sounds crazy making hope you can pare down to one house soon.
Tami, thanks! Over doing it. But this time at least it wasn't my idea. It was to save husband and we do need dinner,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> No, we are kinda in between houses. We are currently living in my husband's house that he had when we got married. We are trying to get it ready to sell. We are going to be moving in to my mother-in-laws house, in a neighboring city, where he grew up. She passed away 4 days after our wedding. As there is no one currently in the house, we try to get over there a few times a week to pick up mail, mow grass, and check on things in general.


That's a lot of extra work caring for 2 yards, hope you can sell one soon. Will that mean a longer commute for you when you get back to work?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> The drawing is framed and ready to be delivered.


The frames make them look even better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Holy mackerel! Page 17 already. I am late to the tea table. In to say hi but am off to give blood and then meet up with Jack's son and family and one of my daughters. We planned to meet at Minnehaha Falls, a beautiful park in the middle of Minneapolis, but it's a rainy day, so will meet at the Minneapolis Institute of Arts, a truly wonderful place. Come visit Minneapolis!!


That was my plan. GD has a volleyball tournament there next week-end and then will be back again for Nationals. She went twice last year as well. Me? Hospital trips both times with surgeries have me grounded. Hate it. I love exploring new places. My Mom was born there and my Dad in St. Paul.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it does - found where his office is today - have an appointment tomorrow. anxious to meet him. --- sam


That is a relief for us all, I am sure!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Strange, but still haven't gotten to knitting. I have to quit watching Spanish programs as I have to watch the subtitles and it makes it harder to knit as I must look at what I'm doing. Wish I was like some of you who can knit without looking. Maybe someday. I'll be home all day today so should make a difference in spare time. Once I got out for lunch I tried to get all my errands for the week done. Got a lovely bird bath that I think is just beautiful. The store actually put it in my car and then the man came this morning and lifted it out of the car, dug the spot to put it and put it in the ground for me. He said he will come back if it isn't level as it settles and reset it. Quite impressed with their service. It is a store that is focused on birds with all the supplies. Got some bird seed too. We placed it in front of the dining room so I can sit and watch them frolic. I will have to get a cover for it in the winter as it shouldn't have frozen water in it. Now for the babies to hatch and take their first flight. Hmmm, got a solar water mover that prevents mosquitos from setting up home and it says when I connect the battery it should start moving, no movement. Have it outdoors but quite overcast. Don't know if it is too old and just not working at all or if it will come to life when it gets more sun. Not much sun available today.
> 
> Can't believe it is almost Friday already and time for a new KTP. Time sure does fly by once it hits Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Find yourself a very basic pattern (a plain boring dishcloth for example) just garter stitch or stockinette and practise that while watching TV. Even a pair of socks once you do the cuff or toe is easy knitting if you are still competent with magic loop.

Birds outside your window will be lovely for you to watch.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> wait until 70 rolls around. rotflmao --- sam


Love that fabric. It is perfect inspiration for all my coloring book pages!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Funny, I was pretty much living on ginger ale and ginger beer last week while stomach got used to DH's cooking and new meds and wound vac issues. It really does help. Hope you are feeling better by now Julie.


Thanks, Jynx, yes I am much better now!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> My hardest was Maryanne turning 30!


My baby turned 50 in February! That was an eye-opener. It didn't bother me when the oldest turned 50. First GD is turning 21 in May. That is also a bitter pill. No little ones in my life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it does - found where his office is today - have an appointment tomorrow. anxious to meet him. --- sam


Hopefully you will like him and be willing to stay with him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Thursday 20 April '17
> 
> The sun may just make it through the overcast - it sure is trying. Very warm today - I have the front door open and a bedroom window wide open - getting a lovely breeze through the house. I think the kitties must be out basking in the sun - they aren't inside. It supposedly was to rain starting around noon - I don't think that is going to happen since it is after noon.
> 
> ...


Is Dr. Shidyak your new doctor? I know you were looking for one and you need to have one. I'm glad that you're having decent weather. It has been pouring cats and dogs here today. I haven't seen it rain so hard.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Tami - Ohio..... Congrats on the weight loss. That is a nice steady pace.
> 
> I want to lose so badly after all the inactive time and I finally am.... but NO. If I lose more than 5 lbs. in a week, the nurses have to report it to the Dr. (She actually brought me a custard filled chocolate donut to eat before weighing last week!!!) I' not the least worried. Tummy didn't want food last week but is getting back to normal way too quickly.


Rapid weight loss is never good for you. But at the moment it is even more important to try and have a good diet as it helps with healing. And losing a lot of weight would indicate that you aren't getting enough to allow your wound to heal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I am the fattest I've ever been and I DID NOT SEE the chocolate, peanut butter recipe, I did not, I did not!


Talk about chocolate :sm13: that's all I seem to be eating. I have a house full of chocolate. What should I do????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> The frames make them look even better.


Matthew has a good eye for the whole process. I told him that everyone is enjoying his drawings.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We laugh about her comments about stuff for the kitchen. She's not known as a cook. It will be nice to remove the current inconvenience of cooking in a toaster oven and microwave and washing dishes in her laundry sink. She'll be able to get her house back in order. The family room, bathroom, kitchen/dining and front room have all been torn up. She and DGS have been living in basement rec room with the TV temporarily put down there (it also has a full bath) and sleeping upstairs (also with full size bath).


I remember going through that when my kitchen was being reno'd. Not a fun time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good luck with the procedure.


Thanks, I'm sure it will be okay.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

angelam said:


> Fantastic work Matthew. You get better with each picture. Is this one of Dianna's pictures?


My feelings as well, Matthew. Beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > For the life of me, I can't understand my brother and SIL. Because their doctor doesn't believe in the flu vaccine, neither of them got the shot. Both of them have been sick this winter and my brother has had a cold at least 3 times, the last one just now. I think they're being foolish but it's their choice.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Talk about chocolate :sm13: that's all I seem to be eating. I have a house full of chocolate. What should I do????


That reminds me I've got a chocolate bunny I might by now be well enough to eat!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Talk about chocolate :sm13: that's all I seem to be eating. I have a house full of chocolate. What should I do????


Chocolate, the darker the better, is scientifically proven to help your physical heart as well as your spiritual, mental hearts. I say, eat chocolate every day for good health.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You will be in my thoughts.


Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just about. Floors and walls are done, cabinets are in, appliances come today, tiling and painting tomorrow. Next week, the island and countertops get put in and then should be done.


Looking good. Doesn't sound like it will be long before she has a kitchen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is out of surgery and resting. Thanks for the prayers today and the upcoming days as well. Matthew and I are now home from delivering his drawing to the agency hosting the contest. We had to drive about 50 miles one way to deliver. We stopped for an early dinner on the way home. The weather was a bit fierce for the first 10 minutes and then a beautiful day opened up to us to make the delivery. The first 10 minutes were difficult to see the cars and road so a bit stressful and on the expressway as well.
> 
> Saving SuperBella added 2 new photos.
> 24 mins ·
> ...


Prayers winging Bella's way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hate to hear you are having to endure another medical issue. I worked with a lady with Lupus and she was able to control it well. Let's hope they come up with a good plan for you. (It was a long time ago and I seem to remember that she could not tolerate a lot of sun.... that may be my imagination.) Deep breaths, that is all I can suggest for a little anxiety relief. Having a definitive answer goes a long way towards taking the next steps.


So glad to hear from you. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, healing energy sent your way.
> Sorienna, great minds think alike.
> Tami, I took extra Lyrica this morning.


Thank you, Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember going through that when my kitchen was being reno'd. Not a fun time.


What's a kitchen? Sitting on the table right in front of me is my single hotplate and the microwave my two main cooking items. Hard to find them becuase of course I don't keep putting away my knitting so it takes up a lot of the table as well. Fun when I then need to find space to prepare food as well- after all it is my kitchen bench as well.
But at least we don't have the bed in this room as well anymore!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

After waking at 2.30 this morning, I've been dragging myself around. Did nod off for about an hour this aft but now I'm ready for bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a lot of extra work caring for 2 yards, hope you can sell one soon. Will that mean a longer commute for you when you get back to work?


Yes, about an extra 20 minutes or so. But it was my decision to choose that house. I like the neighborhood much better, like the house better, our church is nearby, and Rockford, where we live now, is going downhill fast. We keep making the top of the wrong kind of lists, like the worst city to live in....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will keep you in my prayers during your surgery.



budasha said:


> I only play the slots and only 1 cent machines. I set a limit and if I lose then that's it. My surgery is set for tomorrow morning. Thanks for asking. I don't imagine it will take too long because it isn't that big.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So did you like Dr. Shidyak? I take it this will be you new doctor. Edit: Saw your post saying you will meet him tomorrow. Hope you do like him/her. I'm so glad you have at least found one though. Oh, saw the picture of the broken front window that Heidi posted on FB. Tell Gary he needs to get that ball field built sooner than later!



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Thursday 20 April '17
> 
> The sun may just make it through the overcast - it sure is trying. Very warm today - I have the front door open and a bedroom window wide open - getting a lovely breeze through the house. I think the kitties must be out basking in the sun - they aren't inside. It supposedly was to rain starting around noon - I don't think that is going to happen since it is after noon.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> What's a kitchen? Sitting on the table right in front of me is my single hotplate and the microwave my two main cooking items. Hard to find them becuase of course I don't keep putting away my knitting so it takes up a lot of the table as well. Fun when I then need to find space to prepare food as well- after all it is my kitchen bench as well.
> But at least we don't have the bed in this room as well anymore!


You've been going through your reno for a very long time. That's one good thing with the water damage prompting this: insurance and workman are at the ready.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, about an extra 20 minutes or so. But it was my decision to choose that house. I like the neighborhood much better, like the house better, our church is nearby, and Rockford, where we live now, is going downhill fast. We keep making the top of the wrong kind of lists, like the worst city to live in....


Oh no, sorry to hear about that if Rockford. Will you be moving into WI?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a good idea to use the rubber o-rings for markers. Going to make a note of that for future reference.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finally caught up! Had a busy morning. We went grocery shopping yesterday, but discovered last night when I was looking for a midnight snack that we were missing an entire bags worth of groceries, including the box of cereal I was looking for. So we had to run to the grocery store with the receipt to get them. They had it marked down, but had put the stuff back, so we had to hurry up and gather everything up again, but at least didn't have to rebuy it all!
> Then we stopped at Home Depot to pick up some rubber o-rings for me to use as stitch markers, as the hard plastic ones hurt my hands when I have to grip that part of the knitting, and my handmade yarn ones keep coming untied.
> Then therapy, lunch, running to other house for mail, and home in time for hubby to leave for work.
> Now I have a little time to relax, so going to turn on my audio bible and get my knitting out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL! I have an Easter Chocolate Bunny, sitting in my cupboard (thank you Fan!) waiting for my tummy to come to rights! We too have a lot of older buildings (less historic than yours maybe) with very limited access. Breakfast out sounds nice- I try to make it the excuse for Eggs Benedict.


Eggs Benedict... Love them and order them for breakfast out most of the time. DH does a great job as well and I get to lick the Hollandaise sauce pan!!!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear about that if Rockford. Will you be moving into WI?


No, it's a little town just east of Rockford, Belvidere


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a good idea to use the rubber o-rings for markers. Going to make a note of that for future reference.


They are working very well so far


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you jynx - sending you lots of good thought and healing energy to get things healed up and in good shape so you can still make the kap this year. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Eggs Benedict... Love them and order them for breakfast out most of the time. DH does a great job as well and I get to lick the Hollandaise sauce pan!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You've been going through your reno for a very long time. That's one good thing with the water damage prompting this: insurance and workman are at the ready.


Sometimes damage which is covered by insurance can be helpful to improve how things were.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love deviled eggs -- especially if they put just a dab of horseradish in them - just a dab. --- sam


Me too and I didn't get enough because we did dinner at Dre'as (cooked by Jessica). Normally, I do the dinner and make lot of extras. I was being pretty careful of stomach at the time.

I do honey baked ham, potato salad, asparagus, eggs. Jess did a lovely poached salmon, mac and cheese, several sauces, a fabulous salad with spinach, pecans, cranberries.... strips of zucchini. Great appetizers. I can see why he is doing catering on the side. It was my first attempt at leaving the house all week. It was Sat. night before Easter, as Rachel needed to get back to Austin and could not wait until Livey was done with volleyball tournament. Can you imagine... They had a three at event over Easter....

Fortunately, the neighbors asked us over on Easter evening and they had a Honey Baked Ham so that itch got scratched.

No black jelly beans for me though. No way I could get to the store and all my healthy family refrains from candy. DARN!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good to see you, Jynx! I hope this means that you are on the road to recovery. Don't try to do too much too soon!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> let the celebration begin - HAPPY BIRTHDAY Margaret. hope you are having a great day. --- sam


Margaret,I second that.... just a week late..... but the new year has just begun for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Margaret,I second that.... just a week late..... but the new year has just begun for you.


Well my wider family are celebrating it on Sunday so you are still in my celebration time. An interstate brother is over for a few days and last weekend was Easter so waited for him to be over. Celebrate my birthday and catch up with him at the same time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I call UNCLE. There is no way I can read anymore. Hopefully, I'll keep up next week. Computer is getting hot on lap and freezing up so time to give it a rest. I have Dr. appointment at 10:15 tomorrow but can't get cleaned up because alarm keeps going off on wound vac so can barely move at all It is going to be tricky seeing him and getting dressing off and then home and hooking up with nurse for new WV dressing before the strong pain pill wears off. I cannot get through either procedure without LOTS of help. (And somehow 18 of the pills disappeared so really lucky Dr. is going to replace, since it is a controlled substance.) It is going to be a looooooong recovery. Hate it.

Blackhawks are about to lose the last game they will play this season. They need my help. Hugs to all. Glad to be back amongst you.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> No, it's a little town just east of Rockford, Belvidere


I know where that is. It seems to be a nice place. I've delivered to the auto plant there.

Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i said at the end of my recipe list that i was going to go out and sit on the porch and enjoy the weather. i opened the front door and immediantely got hit with a few drops of rain. i shut the door and within a few minutes we were in the midst of a rainy storm with horizontal rain hitting the windows. we had several back to back storms. i don't think the door will be open all night tonight since i would never wake up. i could be floating out the door and never know it until morning.

today was bailee's birthday. she ate no dinner. sat and looked at her phone the whole time. then she left. she had two girlfriends here - they ate and were very pleasant. she didn't even talk to them. while she sat at the table she had her nose covered - asked heidi which of us was she smelling. lol alex's girlfriend is going to chicago for two days - leaving tomorrow evening. bailee wanted to go and heidi said no. a dock worker would have been shocked with the language she used at her mother. she is doing online school - they called today - she hasn't been on for a week. it it was up to me she wouldn't be going to the dm before her schooling was caught up. she was seventeen today. i really don't know what will come of her. i felt so bad for heidi - she had cooked bailee's favorite things - made cupcakes with no icing since bailee doesn't like icing. i just want to shake he to pieces.

the temperature has really fallen - it is really cool and damp. i'm soon going to crawl under the covers and go to sleep. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, sorry, I caught Sam's enabler virus, but, the only sensible thing is to eat the ???? ❤????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Rapid weight loss is never good for you. But at the moment it is even more important to try and have a good diet as it helps with healing. And losing a lot of weight would indicate that you aren't getting enough to allow your wound to heal.


I was just about to post the same thing. Right now getting well is more important than losing weight. If the Drs had needed you to lose weight quickly they would have told you. You need to be kind to yourself.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, so sorry about Bailey. Hope she grows up soon.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i said at the end of my recipe list that i was going to go out and sit on the porch and enjoy the weather. i opened the front door and immediantely got hit with a few drops of rain. i shut the door and within a few minutes we were in the midst of a rainy storm with horizontal rain hitting the windows. we had several back to back storms. i don't think the door will be open all night tonight since i would never wake up. i could be floating out the door and never know it until morning.
> 
> today was bailee's birthday. she ate no dinner. sat and looked at her phone the whole time. then she left. she had two girlfriends here - they ate and were very pleasant. she didn't even talk to them. while she sat at the table she had her nose covered - asked heidi which of us was she smelling. lol alex's girlfriend is going to chicago for two days - leaving tomorrow evening. bailee wanted to go and heidi said no. a dock worker would have been shocked with the language she used at her mother. she is doing online school - they called today - she hasn't been on for a week. it it was up to me she wouldn't be going to the dm before her schooling was caught up. she was seventeen today. i really don't know what will come of her. i felt so bad for heidi - she had cooked bailee's favorite things - made cupcakes with no icing since bailee doesn't like icing. i just want to shake he to pieces.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hit return instead of send so lost my post! Ugh!! I'll try again.

Sam, my heart goes out to Heidi. Teenagers can be so terrible, and hurtful! I was so glad when DD went off to college as I didn't really know everything she was doing! Ignorance is bliss! She did make a lot of good choices. She did go to classes and do the work, but the partying and drinking were my concern. Thankfully, Tech had a free cab service students could call if they were unable to drive, and it would pick them up and take them home safely. She and her friends did use it. That gave me a huge peace of mind. She really matured during her college days. But junior high and high school about drove me crazy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Bella is out of surgery and resting. Thanks for the prayers today and the upcoming days as well. Matthew and I are now home from delivering his drawing to the agency hosting the contest. We had to drive about 50 miles one way to deliver. We stopped for an early dinner on the way home. The weather was a bit fierce for the first 10 minutes and then a beautiful day opened up to us to make the delivery. The first 10 minutes were difficult to see the cars and road so a bit stressful and on the expressway as well.
> 
> Saving SuperBella added 2 new photos.
> 24 mins ·
> ...


That is very good news Mary I hope it's not long before they can go home .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, living between two houses sounds crazy making hope you can pare down to one house soon.
> Tami, thanks! Over doing it. But this time at least it wasn't my idea. It was to save husband and we do need dinner,


And you have to take care of each other.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> No, it's a little town just east of Rockford, Belvidere


Closer my way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me I've got a chocolate bunny I might by now be well enough to eat!


Enjoy it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Chocolate, the darker the better, is scientifically proven to help your physical heart as well as your spiritual, mental hearts. I say, eat chocolate every day for good health.


Mmmmm, love chocolate, and have even learned to like dark chocolate.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Talk about chocolate :sm13: that's all I seem to be eating. I have a house full of chocolate. What should I do????


Well I could take one for the team and come and help you with that problem :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, sorry that Bailee still hasn't grown up and learned how to treat her family and friends the way she should. Hugs to Heidi, and all. Snuggle under the covers and sleep well. Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> What's a kitchen? Sitting on the table right in front of me is my single hotplate and the microwave my two main cooking items. Hard to find them becuase of course I don't keep putting away my knitting so it takes up a lot of the table as well. Fun when I then need to find space to prepare food as well- after all it is my kitchen bench as well.
> But at least we don't have the bed in this room as well anymore!


Is the kitchen getting near done?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Eggs Benedict... Love them and order them for breakfast out most of the time. DH does a great job as well and I get to lick the Hollandaise sauce pan!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too and I didn't get enough because we did dinner at Dre'as (cooked by Jessica). Normally, I do the dinner and make lot of extras. I was being pretty careful of stomach at the time.
> 
> I do honey baked ham, potato salad, asparagus, eggs. Jess did a lovely poached salmon, mac and cheese, several sauces, a fabulous salad with spinach, pecans, cranberries.... strips of zucchini. Great appetizers. I can see why he is doing catering on the side. It was my first attempt at leaving the house all week. It was Sat. night before Easter, as Rachel needed to get back to Austin and could not wait until Livey was done with volleyball tournament. Can you imagine... They had a three at event over Easter....
> 
> ...


We were just talking the other night how sportsoften interfer with family time., my niece has had hockey tournaments in Calgary on Boxing Day the last 2 years meaning they had to travel on Christmas, how stupid!

I'm glad you got invited out so had some Easter foods


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Enjoy it!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i said at the end of my recipe list that i was going to go out and sit on the porch and enjoy the weather. i opened the front door and immediantely got hit with a few drops of rain. i shut the door and within a few minutes we were in the midst of a rainy storm with horizontal rain hitting the windows. we had several back to back storms. i don't think the door will be open all night tonight since i would never wake up. i could be floating out the door and never know it until morning.
> 
> today was bailee's birthday. she ate no dinner. sat and looked at her phone the whole time. then she left. she had two girlfriends here - they ate and were very pleasant. she didn't even talk to them. while she sat at the table she had her nose covered - asked heidi which of us was she smelling. lol alex's girlfriend is going to chicago for two days - leaving tomorrow evening. bailee wanted to go and heidi said no. a dock worker would have been shocked with the language she used at her mother. she is doing online school - they called today - she hasn't been on for a week. it it was up to me she wouldn't be going to the dm before her schooling was caught up. she was seventeen today. i really don't know what will come of her. i felt so bad for heidi - she had cooked bailee's favorite things - made cupcakes with no icing since bailee doesn't like icing. i just want to shake he to pieces.
> 
> the temperature has really fallen - it is really cool and damp. i'm soon going to crawl under the covers and go to sleep. --- sam


Poor Heidi, I think Bailey might have had my boot up her backside????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I could take one for the team and come and help you with that problem :sm04:


????????you're a good friend to offer to make such a sacrifice ????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I cut a few more leftovers up into squares. I'm almost through the pile of fabric, the small pieces anyway. I've also been cutting some of the pieces for my great-grandmother's block but don't have any more solid or suitable background fabric. I may go ahead and cut the print pieces if I have more, but not sure. I have 18 blocks cut but can't remember what size they end up so not sure how many I need for a quilt. I'll have to piece one and measure. I also got one small and one bigger quilt basted. Was going to baste DD's but the back needs ironing first and too late tonight to do that. I'm doing a little crochet but haven't felt like knitting lately. I still have a bag of UFOs to deal with too. I never learn. LOL

Bub had his eye checked and all looks fine, so three weeks until the next shot. I got my bone density scan scheduled, not until the end of May but it will be good not to have any more appointments for at least a week! 

Off to bed now. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, thinking of you and wishing you smooth sailing at appointment. Glad doc will give more meds.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????you're a good friend to offer to make such a sacrifice ????????


It's a hard choice but I'm willing to make it :sm02:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just sent the summary to Julie as I'm away tonight and tomorrow to celebrate my friend's 60th birthday in a hotel just outside Glasgow. Thanks again to Julie for taking this on. Hoping everyone who is feeling unwell feels better today.
{{{group hug!}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Over here it is only 70-79. I had seen this and a friend who had just turned 80 said she getting one. I warned her she might have to pay. Sure enough she was a few months to old to get it free so she paid. The goal is that everyone will get one at 70- but for now there is a catchup program.
> When the vaccine price comes down maybe they will give it to younger people as well. And those even younger won't need it as most will not get Chicken Pox because of the vaccine against that.


 :sm24: I didnt realise it was only up to 79.... that seems silly. I do hope the price will come down as I have a friend who had shingles couple years ago at age 56 and she was in terrible pain for months. I cant afford the vaccine at this stage but sure dont want to ever get shingles either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, Matthew has really blossomed as an artist. Yeah Matthew.


 :sm24: He sure has!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is the kitchen getting near done?


No. He says that after Wednesday when he has an exam his plan is to start it, so we will see. I have told him that by the time Elizabeth gets back from Scotland I want the passage clear so she has a longer space to run along. And He said I should have a kitchen by then but I'm not holding out any great hope. But will be pushing the passage cleared out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were just talking the other night how sportsoften interfer with family time., my niece has had hockey tournaments in Calgary on Boxing Day the last 2 years meaning they had to travel on Christmas, how stupid!
> 
> I'm glad you got invited out so had some Easter foods


Only professional sport would be happening then. And as professionals that is the type of sacrifice you have to be prepared to make.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> I had a hedgehog, and I agree about not being good pets. It was rather dull! Spike stayed hidden most of the time. Very nocturnal, so not much interaction. Definitely an oddity! My nephew found him while mowing on the highway. DS wouldn't let him keep him, so Aunt Pam to the rescue!


Nice Aunt Pammie!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning, I am like the tin man when I get up. Stand and just straighten out, then short baby steps til I can walk. Ridiculous. Maybe they will invent full body transfers!


Hug, Joy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> The drawing is framed and ready to be delivered.


Wonderful, Matthew!!! Such detail and they look so lovely framed! The fish is great...love it! Thank you for sharing, Mary!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it does - found where his office is today - have an appointment tomorrow. anxious to meet him. --- sam


Good news. I hope you like him.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Strange, but still haven't gotten to knitting. I have to quit watching Spanish programs as I have to watch the subtitles and it makes it harder to knit as I must look at what I'm doing. Wish I was like some of you who can knit without looking. Maybe someday. I'll be home all day today so should make a difference in spare time. Once I got out for lunch I tried to get all my errands for the week done. Got a lovely bird bath that I think is just beautiful. The store actually put it in my car and then the man came this morning and lifted it out of the car, dug the spot to put it and put it in the ground for me. He said he will come back if it isn't level as it settles and reset it. Quite impressed with their service. It is a store that is focused on birds with all the supplies. Got some bird seed too. We placed it in front of the dining room so I can sit and watch them frolic. I will have to get a cover for it in the winter as it shouldn't have frozen water in it. Now for the babies to hatch and take their first flight. Hmmm, got a solar water mover that prevents mosquitos from setting up home and it says when I connect the battery it should start moving, no movement. Have it outdoors but quite overcast. Don't know if it is too old and just not working at all or if it will come to life when it gets more sun. Not much sun available today.
> 
> Can't believe it is almost Friday already and time for a new KTP. Time sure does fly by once it hits Wednesday.
> 
> ...


That is service, Daralene! How great is that for him to set up the birdbath for you! I love watching the birds in the water...they look so happy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> We laugh about her comments about stuff for the kitchen. She's not known as a cook. It will be nice to remove the current inconvenience of cooking in a toaster oven and microwave and washing dishes in her laundry sink. She'll be able to get her house back in order. The family room, bathroom, kitchen/dining and front room have all been torn up. She and DGS have been living in basement rec room with the TV temporarily put down there (it also has a full bath) and sleeping upstairs (also with full size bath).


Now with her beautiful new kitchen maybe she can expand her cooking skills!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

MI


pacer said:


> Bella is out of surgery and resting. Thanks for the prayers today and the upcoming days as well. Matthew and I are now home from delivering his drawing to the agency hosting the contest. We had to drive about 50 miles one way to deliver. We stopped for an early dinner on the way home. The weather was a bit fierce for the first 10 minutes and then a beautiful day opened up to us to make the delivery. The first 10 minutes were difficult to see the cars and road so a bit stressful and on the expressway as well.
> 
> Saving SuperBella added 2 new photos.
> 24 mins ·
> ...


Thank you for sharing this, Mary. Prayers continue for this family.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hate to hear you are having to endure another medical issue. I worked with a lady with Lupus and she was able to control it well. Let's hope they come up with a good plan for you. (It was a long time ago and I seem to remember that she could not tolerate a lot of sun.... that may be my imagination.) Deep breaths, that is all I can suggest for a little anxiety relief. Having a definitive answer goes a long way towards taking the next steps.


How are doing today, Jynx?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Got to walk Maya 20 minutes. Then went to Walmart for two par elastic waist fatty pants. Got some gluten free frozen one person meals for me. DH had gone out earlier and gotten ground beef for chili. So made chili standing even though right leg sore. DH looked tired and said he was going to take nap. So started chili, then went to nearest supermarket to get red pepper, more garlic, kidney beans and tomato sauce. Came home added to chili on stove. Now in bed and could kick myself. My leg is so sore from inner knee to half way down calf. Will put legs up on wall and see if that helps. Really, this body and I have to make friends. I've even meditated holding parts that hurt and thanking them for taking care of me for 75 years!


Would a heating pad give you some relief for the pain in your leg, Joy? I'm sure your walk was good for you and lifted your spirits!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too and I didn't get enough because we did dinner at Dre'as (cooked by Jessica). Normally, I do the dinner and make lot of extras. I was being pretty careful of stomach at the time.
> 
> I do honey baked ham, potato salad, asparagus, eggs. Jess did a lovely poached salmon, mac and cheese, several sauces, a fabulous salad with spinach, pecans, cranberries.... strips of zucchini. Great appetizers. I can see why he is doing catering on the side. It was my first attempt at leaving the house all week. It was Sat. night before Easter, as Rachel needed to get back to Austin and could not wait until Livey was done with volleyball tournament. Can you imagine... They had a three at event over Easter....
> 
> ...


The black jellybeans are my favorite too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> What's a kitchen? Sitting on the table right in front of me is my single hotplate and the microwave my two main cooking items. Hard to find them becuase of course I don't keep putting away my knitting so it takes up a lot of the table as well. Fun when I then need to find space to prepare food as well- after all it is my kitchen bench as well.
> But at least we don't have the bed in this room as well anymore!


Well I am glad your bed is where it belongs now. How much longer for a kitchen?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I


thewren said:


> i think i said at the end of my recipe list that i was going to go out and sit on the porch and enjoy the weather. i opened the front door and immediantely got hit with a few drops of rain. i shut the door and within a few minutes we were in the midst of a rainy storm with horizontal rain hitting the windows. we had several back to back storms. i don't think the door will be open all night tonight since i would never wake up. i could be floating out the door and never know it until morning.
> 
> today was bailee's birthday. she ate no dinner. sat and looked at her phone the whole time. then she left. she had two girlfriends here - they ate and were very pleasant. she didn't even talk to them. while she sat at the table she had her nose covered - asked heidi which of us was she smelling. lol alex's girlfriend is going to chicago for two days - leaving tomorrow evening. bailee wanted to go and heidi said no. a dock worker would have been shocked with the language she used at her mother. she is doing online school - they called today - she hasn't been on for a week. it it was up to me she wouldn't be going to the dm before her schooling was caught up. she was seventeen today. i really don't know what will come of her. i felt so bad for heidi - she had cooked bailee's favorite things - made cupcakes with no icing since bailee doesn't like icing. i just want to shake he to pieces.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Just sent the summary to Julie as I'm away tonight and tomorrow to celebrate my friend's 60th birthday in a hotel just outside Glasgow. Thanks again to Julie for taking this on. Hoping everyone who is feeling unwell feels better today.
> {{{group hug!}}}


Kate I want to hang out with you and your friends! You seem to have so much fun!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think i said at the end of my recipe list that i was going to go out and sit on the porch and enjoy the weather. i opened the front door and immediantely got hit with a few drops of rain. i shut the door and within a few minutes we were in the midst of a rainy storm with horizontal rain hitting the windows. we had several back to back storms. i don't think the door will be open all night tonight since i would never wake up. i could be floating out the door and never know it until morning.
> 
> today was bailee's birthday. she ate no dinner. sat and looked at her phone the whole time. then she left. she had two girlfriends here - they ate and were very pleasant. she didn't even talk to them. while she sat at the table she had her nose covered - asked heidi which of us was she smelling. lol alex's girlfriend is going to chicago for two days - leaving tomorrow evening. bailee wanted to go and heidi said no. a dock worker would have been shocked with the language she used at her mother. she is doing online school - they called today - she hasn't been on for a week. it it was up to me she wouldn't be going to the dm before her schooling was caught up. she was seventeen today. i really don't know what will come of her. i felt so bad for heidi - she had cooked bailee's favorite things - made cupcakes with no icing since bailee doesn't like icing. i just want to shake he to pieces.
> 
> the temperature has really fallen - it is really cool and damp. i'm soon going to crawl under the covers and go to sleep. --- sam


Oh dear, sorry to hear that Bailee seemed determined to spoil her own birthday. Poor Heidi, well hopefully Bailee will grow up eventually. Somehow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that Bailee seemed determined to spoil her own birthday. Poor Heidi, well hopefully Bailee will grow up eventually. Somehow.


She will grow up eventually. At least it was only her own birthday she spoilt and no one else's.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that Bailee seemed determined to spoil her own birthday. Poor Heidi, well hopefully Bailee will grow up eventually. Somehow.


Shame on Bailee , one day she is going to realise what a wonderful mother she has and wish she never wasted all these teenage years being a brat , sorry Sam I know she is your granddaughter and you love her but she is being a pain in the you know what to her family . I would have given anything for my mother to make me something special for my birthday when I was a teenager or maybe not think I would have wondered what she was after ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Kate I want to hang out with you and your friends! You seem to have so much fun!


This is a different lot from the girls I was in Prague with, (they were the girls I went to college with 40 odd years ago, these are the girls I used to work with, although only 2 out of the 6 are still working now) but you're right we do know how to enjoy ourselves! We have cake, nibbles, wine and board games with us, we'll have a laugh!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Now with her beautiful new kitchen maybe she can expand her cooking skills!


Because it's just her (her son is such a picky eater) she has been ordering from Hello Fresh and makes those recipes just fine. She is a capable cook; just doesn't enjoy it as much as I do. She's an adventuresome eater though so that curiosity may kick in for her to do more cooking.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, enjoy Glasgow.
Margaret, hope you get your kitchen and passage soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

April, hugs back, haven't tried heating pad, it's nerve pain, put Salonpas patch (topical analgesic) on back of knee, shin and ankle and that helped.And your right,the walk lifted my spirits. Something quite wonderful about looking at the Sierra's, having a colt nuzzle your neck with his velvety mouth, and watch Maya find a stick you can throw.
Daralene, very special service from birdbath company. But then, you are very special and deserve special treatment.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, enjoy Glasgow.
> Margaret, hope you get your kitchen and passage soon.


Greetings and wishes from me also.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just sent the summary to Julie as I'm away tonight and tomorrow to celebrate my friend's 60th birthday in a hotel just outside Glasgow. Thanks again to Julie for taking this on. Hoping everyone who is feeling unwell feels better today.
> {{{group hug!}}}


Enjoy your weekend Kate.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jynx you are going through so much with this wound vac. My heart goes out to you and keeping you in prayers.
I do hope you will be able to come to the KAP still. But as I've told Marianne, your health is the absolute top priority.


Dreamweaver said:


> I call UNCLE. There is no way I can read anymore. Hopefully, I'll keep up next week. Computer is getting hot on lap and freezing up so time to give it a rest. I have Dr. appointment at 10:15 tomorrow but can't get cleaned up because alarm keeps going off on wound vac so can barely move at all It is going to be tricky seeing him and getting dressing off and then home and hooking up with nurse for new WV dressing before the strong pain pill wears off. I cannot get through either procedure without LOTS of help. (And somehow 18 of the pills disappeared so really lucky Dr. is going to replace, since it is a controlled substance.) It is going to be a looooooong recovery. Hate it.
> 
> Blackhawks are about to lose the last game they will play this season. They need my help. Hugs to all. Glad to be back amongst you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I didnt realise it was only up to 79.... that seems silly. I do hope the price will come down as I have a friend who had shingles couple years ago at age 56 and she was in terrible pain for months. I cant afford the vaccine at this stage but sure dont want to ever get shingles either.


I have heard a lot about shingles vaccination on here but not heard anything about it in the UK so I decided to look it up. This is what I found -

The shingles vaccine is available on the NHS only for people aged 70 and 78 on 1 September 2016 (and to people aged 71, 72, 73 or 79 who haven't been vaccinated yet). The shingles vaccination programme is being staggered this way as it would be impractical to vaccinate everyone in their 70s in a single year.

What about people who are 77? :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I'm so sorry Bailee is acting the way she is; unbelievable how she behaved on her birthday. I wonder what her friends this of her behavior? I'm glad Heidi said no to her going to Chicago and I do agree with you about the DM trip. She has got to get her school work done.


thewren said:


> i think i said at the end of my recipe list that i was going to go out and sit on the porch and enjoy the weather. i opened the front door and immediantely got hit with a few drops of rain. i shut the door and within a few minutes we were in the midst of a rainy storm with horizontal rain hitting the windows. we had several back to back storms. i don't think the door will be open all night tonight since i would never wake up. i could be floating out the door and never know it until morning.
> 
> today was bailee's birthday. she ate no dinner. sat and looked at her phone the whole time. then she left. she had two girlfriends here - they ate and were very pleasant. she didn't even talk to them. while she sat at the table she had her nose covered - asked heidi which of us was she smelling. lol alex's girlfriend is going to chicago for two days - leaving tomorrow evening. bailee wanted to go and heidi said no. a dock worker would have been shocked with the language she used at her mother. she is doing online school - they called today - she hasn't been on for a week. it it was up to me she wouldn't be going to the dm before her schooling was caught up. she was seventeen today. i really don't know what will come of her. i felt so bad for heidi - she had cooked bailee's favorite things - made cupcakes with no icing since bailee doesn't like icing. i just want to shake he to pieces.
> 
> the temperature has really fallen - it is really cool and damp. i'm soon going to crawl under the covers and go to sleep. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....


sassafras123 said:


> Liz, sorry, I caught Sam's enabler virus, but, the only sensible thing is to eat the ???? ❤????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jynx you are going through so much with this wound vac. My heart goes out to you and keeping you in prayers.
> I do hope you will be able to come to the KAP still. But as I've told Marianne, your health is the absolute top priority.


What is the latest with Marianne? Is she improving?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a good trip and don't forget the "cake!" I know she will get a kick out of the cake.
Thanks to Julie in advance for taking on the summary during the mini vaca.


KateB said:


> Just sent the summary to Julie as I'm away tonight and tomorrow to celebrate my friend's 60th birthday in a hotel just outside Glasgow. Thanks again to Julie for taking this on. Hoping everyone who is feeling unwell feels better today.
> {{{group hug!}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have talked with her since Tuesday. I did give her the message about going on in to see her cardiologist and she said she was having the regular doc's nurse call and make an appointment asap since if the nurse did it she would get in sooner. I'm hoping to hear form her today.


sugarsugar said:


> What is the latest with Marianne? Is she improving?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have a good trip and don't forget the "cake!" I know she will get a kick out of the cake.
> Thanks to Julie in advance for taking on the summary during the mini vaca.


Got the "cake", a real cake, wine, glasses, nibbles, board games, knife, napkins, paper plates....oh and some clothes too! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have talked with her since Tuesday. I did give her the message about going on in to see her cardiologist and she said she was having the regular doc's nurse call and make an appointment asap since if the nurse did it she would get in sooner. I'm hoping to hear form her today.


Wish her all the best from me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I have heard a lot about shingles vaccination on here but not heard anything about it in the UK so I decided to look it up. This is what I found -
> 
> The shingles vaccine is available on the NHS only for people aged 70 and 78 on 1 September 2016 (and to people aged 71, 72, 73 or 79 who haven't been vaccinated yet). The shingles vaccination programme is being staggered this way as it would be impractical to vaccinate everyone in their 70s in a single year.
> 
> What about people who are 77? :sm06: :sm06:


I checked it for NHS Scotland and everyone from 70 - 79 is eligible except those aged 74 and 75! It said they will be offered it at a later date and people aged 80 and over won't be given it as "it is less effective as you get older." They certainly haven't been publicising this the way they do with the flu jab, but maybe GPs speak to patients individually?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have talked with her since Tuesday. I did give her the message about going on in to see her cardiologist and she said she was having the regular doc's nurse call and make an appointment asap since if the nurse did it she would get in sooner. I'm hoping to hear form her today.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I checked it for NHS Scotland and everyone from 70 - 79 is eligible except those aged 74 and 75! It said they will be offered it at a later date and people aged 80 and over won't be given it as "it is less effective as you get older." They certainly haven't been publicising this the way they do with the flu jab, but maybe GPs speak to patients individually?


It doesnt get advertised much here either. In fact I didnt know there was such a vaccine until my friend got shingles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I have heard a lot about shingles vaccination on here but not heard anything about it in the UK so I decided to look it up. This is what I found -
> 
> The shingles vaccine is available on the NHS only for people aged 70 and 78 on 1 September 2016 (and to people aged 71, 72, 73 or 79 who haven't been vaccinated yet). The shingles vaccination programme is being staggered this way as it would be impractical to vaccinate everyone in their 70s in a single year.
> 
> What about people who are 77? :sm06: :sm06:


If they are staggering and the 71, 72, 73 and 79 should have been vaccinated then I assume that the 74-77 year olds will be a future year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I checked it for NHS Scotland and everyone from 70 - 79 is eligible except those aged 74 and 75! It said they will be offered it at a later date and people aged 80 and over won't be given it as "it is less effective as you get older." They certainly haven't been publicising this the way they do with the flu jab, but maybe GPs speak to patients individually?


I get to know all about everything at my knitting group , there are a few ladies there who know the in and outs of everything including what goes on in the council and how it affects our area . When I go home husband says well what will be on the local news tomorrow :sm02:

Have a lovely weekend Kate


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> If they are staggering and the 71, 72, 73 and 79 should have been vaccinated then I assume that the 74-77 year olds will be a future year.


By which time I'll probably be 80 and won't get it anyway!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Nice Aunt Pammie!!


I try to be! Thank you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Because it's just her (her son is such a picky eater) she has been ordering from Hello Fresh and makes those recipes just fine. She is a capable cook; just doesn't enjoy it as much as I do. She's an adventuresome eater though so that curiosity may kick in for her to do more cooking.


I totally get it! When DD was young, all she wanted was mac and cheese or hot dogs. Now I find that cooking for 1 is not as much fun as cooking for a family. I like to cook, but hate the clean-up! Often if I make something, I eat on it for days, or freeze it for later.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Got the "cake", a real cake, wine, glasses, nibbles, board games, knife, napkins, paper plates....oh and some clothes too! :sm09:


Have a great time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, enjoy your weekend. I'm glad there was room for some clothes in the suitcase, we wouldn't want to hear on the news about streakers in Glasgow????

Margaret, you must have the patience of a saint. I would have lost my mind by now without a kitchen & the rest of the house in an uproar.???? It's a good thing the weather is such that you can spend lots of time outside. While growing up, my mom & stepdad renovated 3 houses, the first 2 just finished when they decided to move again. Seems like we ate sawdust for years. I said I would never live in a house being renovated again.

Jynx, Joy & Marianne, hope you are all feeling better today.

Joy, those Salonpas patches are great, when I can't sleep because my shoulder is giving me grief, that's what I use. In stores here they are very expensive but I buy from eBay where they are quite reasonable.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> The black jellybeans are my favorite too!


We could share a bag of jellybeans just fine, I hate the black ones????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Shame on Bailee , one day she is going to realise what a wonderful mother she has and wish she never wasted all these teenage years being a brat , sorry Sam I know she is your granddaughter and you love her but she is being a pain in the you know what to her family . I would have given anything for my mother to make me something special for my birthday when I was a teenager or maybe not think I would have wondered what she was after ????


I wonder if your mom had regrets in later years with how she treated you & your siblings, that's so sad. 
I hope the day will come when Bailee realizes what a good mom she has 
My mom was such a wonderful person, I'm so glad I lived close so I could spend time with her when she was sick & help her in any way I could, my brother & sister, 22& 16 at the time, were too self centred to do much & just about drove me nuts. My brother finally said a week before mom died, " she's going to die isn't she?"????????I'd been telling him for months not to worry her by staying out all night without calling & to be more helpful. My brother wasn't working at the time as he'd been in a terrible car accident & was on crutches for most of 2 years. 
My DH felt she was more a mom to him than his own mom
Mom was only 57 when she died.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you for tip on Salonpas. Frankly I didn't pay attention to cost, just wanted them NOW. But I will check it out as they are great and will keep a stock on hand. I use to get Lidocaine patches for FM, but price skyrocketed and insurance no longer covers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if your mom had regrets in later years with how she treated you & your siblings, that's so sad.
> I hope the day will come when Bailee realizes what a good mom she has
> My mom was such a wonderful person, I'm so glad I lived close so I could spend time with her when she was sick & help her in any way I could, my brother & sister, 22& 16 at the time, were too self centred to do much & just about drove me nuts. My brother finally said a week before mom died, " she's going to die isn't she?"????????I'd been telling him for months not to worry her by staying out all night without calling & to be more helpful. My brother wasn't working at the time as he'd been in a terrible car accident & was on crutches for most of 2 years.
> My DH felt she was more a mom to him than his own mom
> Mom was only 57 when she died.


I don't think so Bonnie , I can't say she was a horrible person just self centred I suppose would be the best way to describe her , although she did like to cause trouble especially between her children , my older siblings and sil would really listen to her lies even though they knew what she was like. I use to offer to get her a broomstick to go with the wooden spoon and cauldron she already had when she tried it with me 
I'm glad you got to spend time with your mum while she was ill , shame that she died so young


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! Oh golly, I don't think I'll ever get caught up with this week, so thank you summary ladies in advance! This week has just been busy, with running and knitting. Today's a grey rainy day, so good for cleaning and knitting so the plan is to do both, David won't be home until around 8pm so I'm going to get back to cleaning so I can get that all done early (moving the living room around right now) and then I can relax the rest of the day and knit while the roast cooks. 
Julie, hopefully they have your paperwork all straightened out now and everything's fine. Hope that everyone that was under the weather is above it all now and doing great. 
I guess I'd better get back to it, or I won't be able to sit and get anything fun done, have a great day, see you all later, I hope. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep you in my prayers during your surgery.


Thanks, back home now. The procedure only took about 45 minutes. The doctor froze around the cyst and then cut it out. Even the needle for the freezing didn't hurt that much. I could hear him cutting and felt the digging and then heard the stitching. He was very good. The freezing is still there so it doesn't hurt at all. Have to put polysporin on it when I take the tape off. No shower until Sunday and no strenuous lifting so I don't tear the stitches. I asked why our Health Care System doesn't pay for it and was told that because it's considered benign, they don't cover it. I guess that means we can live with it. If it wasn't for the fact that it was constantly itchy, I probably would have left it alone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So did you like Dr. Shidyak? I take it this will be you new doctor. Edit: Saw your post saying you will meet him tomorrow. Hope you do like him/her. I'm so glad you have at least found one though. Oh, saw the picture of the broken front window that Heidi posted on FB. Tell Gary he needs to get that ball field built sooner than later!


Who broke the window?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I call UNCLE. There is no way I can read anymore. Hopefully, I'll keep up next week. Computer is getting hot on lap and freezing up so time to give it a rest. I have Dr. appointment at 10:15 tomorrow but can't get cleaned up because alarm keeps going off on wound vac so can barely move at all It is going to be tricky seeing him and getting dressing off and then home and hooking up with nurse for new WV dressing before the strong pain pill wears off. I cannot get through either procedure without LOTS of help. (And somehow 18 of the pills disappeared so really lucky Dr. is going to replace, since it is a controlled substance.) It is going to be a looooooong recovery. Hate it.
> 
> Blackhawks are about to lose the last game they will play this season. They need my help. Hugs to all. Glad to be back amongst you.


I hope all went well with your doctor visit today. Just want to mention about your laptop - please be careful with using your laptop on fabric. I have heard of instances where the fabric has caught fire. The one I heard about was being used in bed and the bedclothes caught fire.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have a good trip and don't forget the "cake!" I know she will get a kick out of the cake.
> Thanks to Julie in advance for taking on the summary during the mini vaca.


 :sm24: Thanks Gwen! All set to go, in 4 hours time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i said at the end of my recipe list that i was going to go out and sit on the porch and enjoy the weather. i opened the front door and immediantely got hit with a few drops of rain. i shut the door and within a few minutes we were in the midst of a rainy storm with horizontal rain hitting the windows. we had several back to back storms. i don't think the door will be open all night tonight since i would never wake up. i could be floating out the door and never know it until morning.
> 
> today was bailee's birthday. she ate no dinner. sat and looked at her phone the whole time. then she left. she had two girlfriends here - they ate and were very pleasant. she didn't even talk to them. while she sat at the table she had her nose covered - asked heidi which of us was she smelling. lol alex's girlfriend is going to chicago for two days - leaving tomorrow evening. bailee wanted to go and heidi said no. a dock worker would have been shocked with the language she used at her mother. she is doing online school - they called today - she hasn't been on for a week. it it was up to me she wouldn't be going to the dm before her schooling was caught up. she was seventeen today. i really don't know what will come of her. i felt so bad for heidi - she had cooked bailee's favorite things - made cupcakes with no icing since bailee doesn't like icing. i just want to shake he to pieces.
> 
> the temperature has really fallen - it is really cool and damp. i'm soon going to crawl under the covers and go to sleep. --- sam


I guess you got the rain storm that I was getting yesterday. It's stopped here but is very overcast and not pleasant.

What's the matter with Bailee? Is she out of sorts because she can't go to Chicago? Sounds like she needs a good "come to Jesus talk", Sam. I'm surprised her girlfriends stayed if she was so rude to them. Heidi must have the patience of Job to put up with her shenanigans. Obviously, Bailee doesn't appreciate her mom. I hope you had a good sleep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, sorry, I caught Sam's enabler virus, but, the only sensible thing is to eat the ???? ❤????


Unfortunately, I have been :sm13: :sm13: I hope it doesn't show up on my hips.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I could take one for the team and come and help you with that problem :sm04:


I'd love to share it with you. There's lots to go around.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????you're a good friend to offer to make such a sacrifice ????????


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I cut a few more leftovers up into squares. I'm almost through the pile of fabric, the small pieces anyway. I've also been cutting some of the pieces for my great-grandmother's block but don't have any more solid or suitable background fabric. I may go ahead and cut the print pieces if I have more, but not sure. I have 18 blocks cut but can't remember what size they end up so not sure how many I need for a quilt. I'll have to piece one and measure. I also got one small and one bigger quilt basted. Was going to baste DD's but the back needs ironing first and too late tonight to do that. I'm doing a little crochet but haven't felt like knitting lately. I still have a bag of UFOs to deal with too. I never learn. LOL
> 
> Bub had his eye checked and all looks fine, so three weeks until the next shot. I got my bone density scan scheduled, not until the end of May but it will be good not to have any more appointments for at least a week!
> 
> Off to bed now. Hugs and blessings.


Glad that Bub's eye looks fine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to hear everything went smoothly, Liz. Let the healing commence!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Oh golly, I don't think I'll ever get caught up with this week, so thank you summary ladies in advance! This week has just been busy, with running and knitting. Today's a grey rainy day, so good for cleaning and knitting so the plan is to do both, David won't be home until around 8pm so I'm going to get back to cleaning so I can get that all done early (moving the living room around right now) and then I can relax the rest of the day and knit while the roast cooks.
> Julie, hopefully they have your paperwork all straightened out now and everything's fine. Hope that everyone that was under the weather is above it all now and doing great.
> I guess I'd better get back to it, or I won't be able to sit and get anything fun done, have a great day, see you all later, I hope. lol


Thanks, Kaye Jo! All sorted, till the next three months! I am working on getting a bigger fridge, a small one just does not accommodate a fortnight's worth of food well- with this one, especially for the vegies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is a different lot from the girls I was in Prague with, (they were the girls I went to college with 40 odd years ago, these are the girls I used to work with, although only 2 out of the 6 are still working now) but you're right we do know how to enjoy ourselves! We have cake, nibbles, wine and board games with us, we'll have a laugh!


Sounds like you're going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I have heard a lot about shingles vaccination on here but not heard anything about it in the UK so I decided to look it up. This is what I found -
> 
> The shingles vaccine is available on the NHS only for people aged 70 and 78 on 1 September 2016 (and to people aged 71, 72, 73 or 79 who haven't been vaccinated yet). The shingles vaccination programme is being staggered this way as it would be impractical to vaccinate everyone in their 70s in a single year.
> 
> What about people who are 77? :sm06: :sm06:


That is weird. I wonder if it's just a misprint.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad the cyst is gone and that pain was well controlled. Have some chocolate!

Chef is making lots of comfort food these last weeks. Corn dogs are on the menu for lunch today, and grandson Simon is coming over.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks, back home now. The procedure only took about 45 minutes. The doctor froze around the cyst and then cut it out. Even the needle for the freezing didn't hurt that much. I could hear him cutting and felt the digging and then heard the stitching. He was very good. The freezing is still there so it doesn't hurt at all. Have to put polysporin on it when I take the tape off. No shower until Sunday and no strenuous lifting so I don't tear the stitches. I asked why our Health Care System doesn't pay for it and was told that because it's considered benign, they don't cover it. I guess that means we can live with it. If it wasn't for the fact that it was constantly itchy, I probably would have left it alone.


Glad everything went well Liz , hope it doesn't hurt when the freezing wears off


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I totally get it! When DD was young, all she wanted was mac and cheese or hot dogs. Now I find that cooking for 1 is not as much fun as cooking for a family. I like to cook, but hate the clean-up! Often if I make something, I eat on it for days, or freeze it for later.


I'm like you. I like to cook for family but not for me. When I do make something for myself, it's always more to put in the freezer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad to hear everything went smoothly, Liz. Let the healing commence!


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Glad the cyst is gone and that pain was well controlled. Have some chocolate!
> 
> Chef is making lots of comfort food these last weeks. Corn dogs are on the menu for lunch today, and grandson Simon is coming over.


I was just thinking I should have some chocolate. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad everything went well Liz , hope it doesn't hurt when the freezing wears off


I hope so too but I'm sure it won't be all that bad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm like you. I like to cook for family but not for me. When I do make something for myself, it's always more to put in the freezer.


I'm cooking up s storm for this weekend. I like to have as much made up ahead if time.

Plus, DD gave me a free box of 3 meals (to feed two each) from Hello Fresh. I took some liberty wirh the recipes: I made baked cod with dill & lemon over an orzo & vegetable salad: parmesan/panko chicken chunks with ginger & broccoli stir fry and cumin meatballs with red cabbage-zuchinni slaw. All turned out very yummy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up. Have to take Candy for a walk and then off to buy some food for her.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Liz, I know you are glad that it is over. I hope you do not have a lot of pain. Just follow the doctor's orders, especially with the lifting and showering!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DD's 1/2 bathroom done. It was all torn apart to the bare bones: New floor, walls with white subway tiles, and new vanity and sink. Very pretty green with the white and cocoa brown accents.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's 1/2 bathroom done. It was all torn apart to the bare bones: New floor, walls with white subway tiles, and new vanity and sink. Very pretty green with the white and cocoa brown accents.


That does look nice!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's 1/2 bathroom done. It was all torn apart to the bare bones: New floor, walls with white subway tiles, and new vanity and sink. Very pretty green with the white and cocoa brown accents.


That looks lovely , nice fresh colours


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey everyone just checking in. My phone and tablet are both kaput. Got a new tablet today. Don't know of I will be able to catch up bit I will check in later


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does look nice!


Floor will get a couple of coats of polyurathane protection next week along with the rest of the family room, kitchen, dining room and living room.

DD did a great job of picking the paint color and doing the painting of the cabinet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Think you were right about the drops pattern Jeanette . It's giving me brain freeze . I saw garter stitch and thought I can do that . Well now I know what thought did for me but I'm not giving up I shall not be beaten , might not have any hair left but I won't be beaten ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, the bathroom looks great. I like that green. That sure is an interesting window, I've never seen one like that

Sonja, what are you making? I've had trouble with their patterns too.

Liz, in glad your procedure is over & hope you don't have too much pain when the freezing us out.

I spent the morning transplanting, all done that are ready for now. I'm not very happy with the petunias, I must have had poor seed as they sure didn't germinate well but hopefully enough. You will all be surprised I have too many tomatoes ????????. I filled my trays with dirt outside this morning to keep the mess out of the kitchen & darn near froze. A terrible northeast wind feels like January????Talk of more snow in the forcast too????????where is spring?
Now that I'm done playing in the dirt I will have to get the floors vacuumed & washed this afternoon. I'm so sick of the mess coming in the porch, I've been sweeping twice a day & it still seems a mess, I hate mud season


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I've gotten everything done I set out to finish except the little bit I need to do in the kitchen, that will only take a couple minutes and I'll do that when I go in to put the roast in the oven. Now to catch up as much as I can with you all and knit on my baby outfit I need to get done and in the mail by the end of the month.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, the bathroom looks great. I like that green. That sure is an interesting window, I've never seen one like that
> 
> Sonja, what are you making? I've had trouble with their patterns too.
> 
> ...


The window is glass blocks...it's at ground level so needs privacy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you were right about the drops pattern Jeanette . It's giving me brain freeze . I saw garter stitch and thought I can do that . Well now I know what thought did for me but I'm not giving up I shall not be beaten , might not have any hair left but I won't be beaten ????


Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, the bathroom looks great. I like that green. That sure is an interesting window, I've never seen one like that
> 
> Sonja, what are you making? I've had trouble with their patterns too.
> 
> ...


 I'm making this , not highly complicated just written weird and I'm thinking adding just 16 sts to the neck does not look wide enough but I'll trust it and see how I go, doesn't help that I keep getting interrupted think I will put it away till early morning when there is only me about

Your weather really is bad hope spring reaches you soon


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm making this , not highly complicated just written weird and I'm thinking adding just 16 sts to the neck does not look wide enough but I'll trust it and see how I go, doesn't help that I keep getting interrupted think I will put it away till early morning when there is only me about
> 
> Your weather really is bad hope spring reaches you soon


That's an interesting design---should make diaper changing easier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone just checking in. My phone and tablet are both kaput. Got a new tablet today. Don't know of I will be able to catch up bit I will check in later


Good to hear from you, Mel, so glad you've been able to replace at least the tablet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Floor will get a couple of coats of polyurathane protection next week along with the rest of the family room, kitchen, dining room and living room.
> 
> DD did a great job of picking the paint color and doing the painting of the cabinet.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Let me know if I can help.


Thank you Jeanette. I think I'm okay for now , got past all the shaping part so should be straight forward till I get to the leg part


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's an interesting design---should make diaper changing easier.


Not exactly sure why I picked it , I didn't set out to knit this one


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The window is glass blocks...it's at ground level so needs privacy.


We have "pebble glass" in ours (the bumpy/frosty pane), but I like that much better. The new bathroom is beautiful!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's 1/2 bathroom done. It was all torn apart to the bare bones: New floor, walls with white subway tiles, and new vanity and sink. Very pretty green with the white and cocoa brown accents.


That looks really smart!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's 1/2 bathroom done. It was all torn apart to the bare bones: New floor, walls with white subway tiles, and new vanity and sink. Very pretty green with the white and cocoa brown accents.


Really nice! I know she is ready for it to all be done!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm cooking up s storm for this weekend. I like to have as much made up ahead if time.
> 
> Plus, DD gave me a free box of 3 meals (to feed two each) from Hello Fresh. I took some liberty wirh the recipes: I made baked cod with dill & lemon over an orzo & vegetable salad: parmesan/panko chicken chunks with ginger & broccoli stir fry and cumin meatballs with red cabbage-zuchinni slaw. All turned out very yummy.


Yummy! I've heard Hello Fresh is good. I may check it out!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you believe it - it is friday already. meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-464628-1.html#10696247


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, glad all went well and you aren't in pain.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, bathroom looking good.
Mel, glad you got new tablet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's an interesting design---should make diaper changing easier.


Sonja, agree with Jeanette.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Liz, I know you are glad that it is over. I hope you do not have a lot of pain. Just follow the doctor's orders, especially with the lifting and showering!


Would you believe, it's 5 p.m. and I have no pain at all. I can't believe it. Whoopee!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's 1/2 bathroom done. It was all torn apart to the bare bones: New floor, walls with white subway tiles, and new vanity and sink. Very pretty green with the white and cocoa brown accents.


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone just checking in. My phone and tablet are both kaput. Got a new tablet today. Don't know of I will be able to catch up bit I will check in later


Have been wondering where you were.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, why does it say 115 pages when you just posted?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, the bathroom looks great. I like that green. That sure is an interesting window, I've never seen one like that
> 
> Sonja, what are you making? I've had trouble with their patterns too.
> 
> ...


Too bad about the petunias. I wish I could have some of your tomatoes. I was talking with my bro about his garden the other day. He had a very poor crop of everything last year and it wasn't because of the soil. He had it tested and it was perfect but half the seeds he planted didn't come up. No beets and the peppers were overrun with bugs. The tomatoes weren't very good either. Hopefully, this year will be better. I hope you aren't getting more snow. It's been a miserable day today. The wind has been raw.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm making this , not highly complicated just written weird and I'm thinking adding just 16 sts to the neck does not look wide enough but I'll trust it and see how I go, doesn't help that I keep getting interrupted think I will put it away till early morning when there is only me about
> 
> Your weather really is bad hope spring reaches you soon


I have that one saved to do later, I likes Drops patterns now that I've gotten used to them, I have to read them through first.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's 1/2 bathroom done. It was all torn apart to the bare bones: New floor, walls with white subway tiles, and new vanity and sink. Very pretty green with the white and cocoa brown accents.


Ooh, that's pretty, they are really getting things done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone just checking in. My phone and tablet are both kaput. Got a new tablet today. Don't know of I will be able to catch up bit I will check in later


Oh that sucks, glad that you were able to get a new tablet though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, bless your heart for switching hat. I am so bad, I never swatch. So I have had a lot of different sizes to give to my dear doctor Iresha for her charity.
> Jackie, Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day.
> Dagnapit, now I have shingles again! What is with this darn body?


Oh no, you're poor body has been through no small amount of stress lately, I sure hope that it is a very mild case and that it passes very quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had you planned the remodel to take so long? --- sam



darowil said:


> No. He says that after Wednesday when he has an exam his plan is to start it, so we will see. I have told him that by the time Elizabeth gets back from Scotland I want the passage clear so she has a longer space to run along. And He said I should have a kitchen by then but I'm not holding out any great hope. But will be pushing the passage cleared out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm quite in agreement with you sonja - i would have sent her up stairs so the rest of us could eat and not have to watch her. i'm not holding out any hope. she says when she is eighteen she is quiting school and walking out the door. i think there will be a time when she eoll reqret her actions - i just hope it is not too late and there are no 'love children' involved. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Shame on Bailee , one day she is going to realise what a wonderful mother she has and wish she never wasted all these teenage years being a brat , sorry Sam I know she is your granddaughter and you love her but she is being a pain in the you know what to her family . I would have given anything for my mother to make me something special for my birthday when I was a teenager or maybe not think I would have wondered what she was after ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Would you believe, it's 5 p.m. and I have no pain at all. I can't believe it. Whoopee!


That's great news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ayden - he hit a foul ball. i'm surprised it hasn't before. -- sam



budasha said:


> Who broke the window?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The window is glass blocks...it's at ground level so needs privacy.


I've seen the glass blocks but it looks like there's a tiny window n the middle that opens too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm making this , not highly complicated just written weird and I'm thinking adding just 16 sts to the neck does not look wide enough but I'll trust it and see how I go, doesn't help that I keep getting interrupted think I will put it away till early morning when there is only me about
> 
> Your weather really is bad hope spring reaches you soon


Cute. I had undershirts that wrapped like that for my boys, they were great in winter as their back & tummy wasn't hanging out in the cold when you picked them up


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen the glass blocks but it looks like there's a tiny window n the middle that opens too


There is---for fresh air and ventilation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Would you believe, it's 5 p.m. and I have no pain at all. I can't believe it. Whoopee!


That's great


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We could share a bag of jellybeans just fine, I hate the black ones????


I'm another who loves black.
Back in the 70s when it was acceptable to give kids who visited Casualty Jelly Beans we used to have the job of filling bags to give them. Well at one stage someone decided that black jelly beans caused cancer so we couldn't give them to the kids. Guess where they went instead?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm another who loves black.
> Back in the 70s when it was acceptable to give kids who visited Casualty Jelly Beans we used to have the job of filling bags to give them. Well at one stage someone decided that black jelly beans caused cancer so we couldn't give them to the kids. Guess where they went instead?


Yum the black ones are always the ones we fight over, I think they have liquorice in them?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's 1/2 bathroom done. It was all torn apart to the bare bones: New floor, walls with white subway tiles, and new vanity and sink. Very pretty green with the white and cocoa brown accents.


Looks great. What a lovely place she will have once this is all finished.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you were right about the drops pattern Jeanette . It's giving me brain freeze . I saw garter stitch and thought I can do that . Well now I know what thought did for me but I'm not giving up I shall not be beaten , might not have any hair left but I won't be beaten ????


Drops I believe are a Scandinavian company- wonder if looking at a Swedish pattern would help. Not sure which country they are from but even if a translation the Swedish may be easier to follow. I realise that you likely don't know Swedish knitting terms but it may help. However I am also sure that you will figure it out. They have even more patterns in Swedish than English
The important thing with Drops is to keep reading as they have a lot of at the same time...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, the bathroom looks great. I like that green. That sure is an interesting window, I've never seen one like that


Glass blocks- we have a few in our ensuite. David wanted lots but I still feel exposed so put my foot down on a large window.
Another unfinished room! This wall faces the street and he wanted it all glass blocks. I know that some can't be seen through at all but it doesn't feel like it so wouldn't feel comfortable showering next to them.
Morning sun shining through.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yummy! I've heard Hello Fresh is good. I may check it out!


I got a couple of weeks of free ones once. Loved them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Would you believe, it's 5 p.m. and I have no pain at all. I can't believe it. Whoopee!


Might be itchy soon- but that won't be anything new for you. Just need to avoid scratching it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> had you planned the remodel to take so long? --- sam


No- David said 3 months so I doubled it. But after 13 months still no end in sight. He said he would get people in to do the work. By which I was stupid enough to think he would get them in to do the whole thing. Not just the big parts he couldn't do. So I suspect the only way to get things fully finished will be to sell! And that I sure don't want to go through again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute. I had undershirts that wrapped like that for my boys, they were great in winter as their back & tummy wasn't hanging out in the cold when you picked them up


Elizabeth has them closing underneath. Keep her warm- but makes checking her nappy much harder. Summer was so much easier.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks great. What a lovely place she will have once this is all finished.


The kitchen is coming along nicely. Sink is in and island is in place. They've started the tile backsplash and have the countertops on. More photos tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glass blocks- we have a few in our ensuite. David wanted lots but I still feel exposed so put my foot down on a large window.
> Another unfinished room! This wall faces the street and he wanted it all glass blocks. I know that some can't be seen through at all but it doesn't feel like it so wouldn't feel comfortable showering next to them.
> Morning sun shining through.


I'm glad that they let s lot of light through and provide some privacy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I got a couple of weeks of free ones once. Loved them.


That's what I have from DD.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yum the black ones are always the ones we fight over, I think they have liquorice in them?


Aniseed- similar flavour to liquorice. Decided to look and see what the difference is. They are totally unrelated plants (as is Star Anise) but all have a similar flavour.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> This is a different lot from the girls I was in Prague with, (they were the girls I went to college with 40 odd years ago, these are the girls I used to work with, although only 2 out of the 6 are still working now) but you're right we do know how to enjoy ourselves! We have cake, nibbles, wine and board games with us, we'll have a laugh!


Have fun!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> April, hugs back, haven't tried heating pad, it's nerve pain, put Salonpas patch (topical analgesic) on back of knee, shin and ankle and that helped.And your right,the walk lifted my spirits. Something quite wonderful about looking at the Sierra's, having a colt nuzzle your neck with his velvety mouth, and watch Maya find a stick you can throw.
> Daralene, very special service from birdbath company. But then, you are very special and deserve special treatment.


I would love to see your Sierras, Joy! I have only seen beautiful photos...awesome!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We could share a bag of jellybeans just fine, I hate the black ones????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if your mom had regrets in later years with how she treated you & your siblings, that's so sad.
> I hope the day will come when Bailee realizes what a good mom she has
> My mom was such a wonderful person, I'm so glad I lived close so I could spend time with her when she was sick & help her in any way I could, my brother & sister, 22& 16 at the time, were too self centred to do much & just about drove me nuts. My brother finally said a week before mom died, " she's going to die isn't she?"????????I'd been telling him for months not to worry her by staying out all night without calling & to be more helpful. My brother wasn't working at the time as he'd been in a terrible car accident & was on crutches for most of 2 years.
> My DH felt she was more a mom to him than his own mom
> Mom was only 57 when she died.


It must have been hard losing your mom so young, Bonnie. But it sounds like she was such a good mom and you have wonderful memories of her.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Thanks, back home now. The procedure only took about 45 minutes. The doctor froze around the cyst and then cut it out. Even the needle for the freezing didn't hurt that much. I could hear him cutting and felt the digging and then heard the stitching. He was very good. The freezing is still there so it doesn't hurt at all. Have to put polysporin on it when I take the tape off. No shower until Sunday and no strenuous lifting so I don't tear the stitches. I asked why our Health Care System doesn't pay for it and was told that because it's considered benign, they don't cover it. I guess that means we can live with it. If it wasn't for the fact that it was constantly itchy, I probably would have left it alone.


Glad it went so well for you Liz!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's 1/2 bathroom done. It was all torn apart to the bare bones: New floor, walls with white subway tiles, and new vanity and sink. Very pretty green with the white and cocoa brown accents.


Beautiful!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone just checking in. My phone and tablet are both kaput. Got a new tablet today. Don't know of I will be able to catch up bit I will check in later


Hi, Mel!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Think you were right about the drops pattern Jeanette . It's giving me brain freeze . I saw garter stitch and thought I can do that . Well now I know what thought did for me but I'm not giving up I shall not be beaten , might not have any hair left but I won't be beaten ????


'Atta girl, Sonja!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, the bathroom looks great. I like that green. That sure is an interesting window, I've never seen one like that
> 
> Sonja, what are you making? I've had trouble with their patterns too.
> 
> ...


You are a garden Ninja!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Kaye Jo! All sorted, till the next three months! I am working on getting a bigger fridge, a small one just does not accommodate a fortnight's worth of food well- with this one, especially for the vegies.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i said at the end of my recipe list that i was going to go out and sit on the porch and enjoy the weather. i opened the front door and immediantely got hit with a few drops of rain. i shut the door and within a few minutes we were in the midst of a rainy storm with horizontal rain hitting the windows. we had several back to back storms. i don't think the door will be open all night tonight since i would never wake up. i could be floating out the door and never know it until morning.
> 
> today was bailee's birthday. she ate no dinner. sat and looked at her phone the whole time. then she left. she had two girlfriends here - they ate and were very pleasant. she didn't even talk to them. while she sat at the table she had her nose covered - asked heidi which of us was she smelling. lol alex's girlfriend is going to chicago for two days - leaving tomorrow evening. bailee wanted to go and heidi said no. a dock worker would have been shocked with the language she used at her mother. she is doing online school - they called today - she hasn't been on for a week. it it was up to me she wouldn't be going to the dm before her schooling was caught up. she was seventeen today. i really don't know what will come of her. i felt so bad for heidi - she had cooked bailee's favorite things - made cupcakes with no icing since bailee doesn't like icing. i just want to shake he to pieces.
> 
> the temperature has really fallen - it is really cool and damp. i'm soon going to crawl under the covers and go to sleep. --- sam


Oh my, I'm sure her friends were terribly impressed by her behavior. It amazes me when kids act that way in front of their friends and then wonder why their friends don't want to spend time with them anymore. 
Good that Heidi told her NO to Chicago, doesn't sound like she earned the right to go, and I agree with you about her trip to DM, she needs to do her school work first or stay home. 
Heidi must have the patience of a saint to not boot her in the but or knock her upside the head.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> No- David said 3 months so I doubled it. But after 13 months still no end in sight. He said he would get people in to do the work. By which I was stupid enough to think he would get them in to do the whole thing. Not just the big parts he couldn't do. So I suspect the only way to get things fully finished will be to sell! And that I sure don't want to go through again.


I think I would be crazy(crazier????????) by now. The shower looks good but I'm with you, whether you can see through them or not, I wouldn't want all that glass????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Aniseed- similar flavour to liquorice. Decided to look and see what the difference is. They are totally unrelated plants (as is Star Anise) but all have a similar flavour.


Thanks for that, now I want some lol!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It must have been hard losing your mom so young, Bonnie. But it sounds like she was such a good mom and you have wonderful memories of her.


It was very hard at the time &'when my kids were born it would have,been so nice to have her around & I know she would have been a great grandmother. My MIL wasn't exactly a dotting grandma


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> ayden - he hit a foul ball. i'm surprised it hasn't before. -- sam


I hope he didn't get penalized.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Might be itchy soon- but that won't be anything new for you. Just need to avoid scratching it.


I just feel tired all of a sudden so will be off to bed soon.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was very hard at the time &'when my kids were born it would have,been so nice to have her around & I know she would have been a great grandmother. My MIL wasn't exactly a dotting grandma


her

I was 23 when I lost my mother. All she wanted in life was to be a grandmother. Life would have been more enjoyable had she lived to enjoy my children. I understand completely. MIL was a good grandma, not great, as she had favorites and the favorites were not our children. I could tell stories but it would only make me feel bad and not accomplish anything. Grandchildren need to be treasured.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yum the black ones are always the ones we fight over, I think they have liquorice in them?


I guess I'm one of the few that doesn't like black jelly beans. Licorice either!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We could share a bag of jellybeans just fine, I hate the black ones????


Me too..... :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess I'm one of the few that doesn't like black jelly beans. Licorice either!


Not my favourite, either, Pammie!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not my favourite, either, Pammie!


Mine either. Red smarties were our thing to have. We used to wish they made tubes of just red ones and were always hoping that we'd find one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Mine either. Red smarties were our thing to have. We used to wish they made tubes of just red ones and were always hoping that we'd find one.


LOL! :sm24:


----------

